# Good Morning Stick Makers/Collectors!



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Just thought I'd get the ball rolling on a good morning thread! It's 47 degrees and fair here in Holmes County Ohio -- expecting a lot of Sunshine today!

How about in your neck of the woods?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

50F here, w. the temp dropping all day, rain on the way. According to last Sat. morning forecast, tomorrow was to be mid-60s and sunny. Now, nothing above 50 for the rest of the week, w. intermittent rain, and snow. Crud. Had hoped to put some of my garden to bed tomorrow. Guess I'll see what i can do today.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Began the day above 50 with a hint of rain and dropped into the 40's by afternoon. Good day but better if I were home working on a stick.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Tuesday Morning stick makers!  It's a crisp 33 here in Amish country this morning -- and Sunny!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Tomorrow I am staying home in the morning. I'll report in.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

37 and cloudy here in Amish country! Expecting some rain showers, been hearing rumors of that dirty word "snow"


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

42F and sunny here in Tulsey Town. Landscapers arriving any minute with the first load of rocks for the back yard. You just can't have too many rocks.

Took the morning off work to direct the project, and I will have some time to whittle on a diamond willow stick. Great day for a walk in the woods, I shoulda taken the afternoon off too!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning! It's Partly cloudy and a cold 32 in Holms County, Ohio!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

GOOD MORNING! Partly cloudy and 33 here in God's country this morning!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Saturday Morning! 34 and the sun is going to shine on us today!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

49 in Tulsa, just dropped off my wife and daughter for the Tuls Run 5K, the grandkids are under the weather so I'm not doing a 3K walk by myself.

I wonder whether walking sticks are permitted on those "fun runs?"


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> 49 in Tulsa, just dropped off my wife and daughter for the Tuls Run 5K, the grandkids are under the weather so I'm not doing a 3K walk by myself.
> I wonder whether walking sticks are permitted on those "fun runs?"


Probably if you don't have your Alpenstock or Geostock, you could probably get away with it!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

All the way up to 32F just now, clear and cold. Yesterday kicked off really nasty. Just as cold, completely overcast, spitting rain and sleet w. 35 mph wind gusts. Clouds broke by the afternoon, so I put on my winter jacket, and sat carving on my backyard bench. May try a little searching today, but don't expect much. Lots of leaves still on the trees, but no storm damage I've found from the snow and wind we had a few days ago.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Sunny and 40 this morning! A beautiful day in hilly Holmes County!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

It was 33 degrees when we got up this morning, but sunny and warming quickly. I plan to sand on my Doc's retirement gift, and then epoxy the brass Veritas tip in place late today. With luck we will have time to take a walk on the trails at Turkey Mountain and maybe even stumble onto another decent stick there.

Next week looks like a busy one, so whatever I plan to accomplish with sticks this week needs to happen on the weekend.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Clear and 31 this morning! Looks like another nice day -- there won't be many more of these!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning fellow stick makers! It's a chilly 33° here in Holmes County, Ohio -- but it's supposed to be a sunny 59° before the day is done! However, I can see the handwriting on the wall -- winter is not far behind!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Overcast, warm, at 0945 already 65 and rising. Looks like rain, it rained a trace last night.

Discussing details of a planned stick with my brother. He'd like one of the cedar sticks that I cut at his east Texas place a year ago. He's a retired policeman, now working summers at Rocky Mountain National Park. I have a really nice Arlington Police Department badge/pin and a handcuffs pin that I can embed for him. Excited about making one for my little brother (he's actually bigger, but six years younger).


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Overcast, warm, at 0945 already 65 and rising. Looks like rain, it rained a trace last night.
> 
> Discussing details of a planned stick with my brother. He'd like one of the cedar sticks that I cut at his east Texas place a year ago. He's a retired policeman, now working summers at Rocky Mountain National Park. I have a really nice Arlington Police Department badge/pin and a handcuffs pin that I can embed for him. Excited about making one for my little brother (he's actually bigger, but six years younger).


Just make sure you take pictures of everything and share!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cloudy and 43° but dry! Expecting a high in the mid 60's. I can see the hand of winter creeping my way!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Sunny and heading for 60 here. Went out to do a stick survey on Mon. Some frost on the ground, but so many leaves still on the trees that I was quite chilled by the time I came out of the shady forrest. Yesterday, I figured I had to use the last bit of semi-warm and dry day to mow the lawn one last time. Maybe do a little searching noonish.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Stormy in T-Town, but I'm in a minority in that I love the rain if it's not cold.









Amphib Recon School, Coronado Naval Station, 1967


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Hallowed Day! Cloudy and 60° here in God's country! Expecting rain before the day is out.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

51° Windy and cloudy! With this wind I may have some sticks come down on their own!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning fellow stick enthusiasts -- it's a crisp 32° here in Holmes County! Partly cloudy and expecting it to reach the 50's.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sunny and 54 here in T-Town, wish I weren't at work, although I do have fun here too.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning "Stick People"! Partly cloudy 47° this morning -- looking for a high of 58° it's going to be a beautiful day on the farm!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Had a long "breakfast" meeting with an old Marine from Indiana, passing through Tulsa. Didn't get to work until 11:30. At noon, it's 59 degrees, overcast, with occasional sprinkles. It rained most of the night, and we needed the moisture. Leaves are turning with more color than we have had in years, although I hear that the Ozarks are disappointing.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Lovers! Mostly cloudy and 50° here in God's Country this morning -- expecting rain before the day is done!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

At 0930, still only 42 and overcast, but the clouds are clearing and soon we will feel the warmth of the sun (sounds like a Beach Boys tune).


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

41° and cloudy! I guess even God's Country has to have a few cloudy days!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Partly cloudy and 34° this morning -- it's going to be a dry day today and we still have a lot of leaves in the trees!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Partly cloudy and 37° this morning -- looking for a high of 55°

The corn is still standing -- hope to get it down soon!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

41° and cloudy, but it's supposed to give way to mostly sunny later today! The nice weather will soon come to an end!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Goooood Moooorning From Holmes County Ohio!!! 37 and cloudy here today -- looking for some rain later.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning stick enthusiasts! It's a crisp 26° and cloudy morning here in God's Country!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

The temp here has rocketed to almost 32F. Missed a good day to do some searching last Sat. The morning was cold w. fierce winds. Happened to contact an old friend on the phone, and we jawed for hours. Next thing I knew, It was 60, sunny, and balmy, but too close to dinner time to do anything. Rained the next day, rained and snowed the next. At least now the sap will really be descending. Less that 50% of the leaves left on trees.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Burrrr -- it's a cold 22° this morning, but it's supposed to be a balmy 38° before the day is done! At least the sun will shine and it will be dry!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning fellow stick lovers! It's a crisp sunny 31° here in County Holmes today; it's shaping up to being a beautiful day!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

'Bout the same here. Unfortunately, have things to do today. Yesterdays forecast was for sunny till mid-day Sun., but now todays the only sun. Tomorrow shouldn't be too bad, cloudy, but warmer. Now if I could just remember where I saw the sycamore w. a good branch coming out the side just a few feet up from the ground...


----------



## Skykoopa (Nov 13, 2013)

Good morning from Tampa, FL. It's bright and sunny with a temperature of 61 degrees. I love the Fall!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning fellow stick makers! It's a cold 37° this morning! Doesn't look like to bad a day ahead here in my little stick paradise.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

41° and cloudy here this morning -- supposed to get all the way up to 58° today!
Have A Great Saturday!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

55° and cloudy right now -- expecting highs in the 60° with thunder storms later!

Have A Great Day!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning! We had quite the wind here last night, some damage -- I'm away from home right now, hoping the house is still standing!

It's a sunny 40° right now and still windy!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

My house still stands! Good Morning fellow stick makers -- after the storms that passed through here, we are blessed to be all in one piece. 34° and cloudy right now, but we are supposed to see some sun and a little warmer temps today, without all the wind!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning All! It's a clear 28° this morning and expecting a sunny 48° latter today.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

had seen the damage caused by tornados on tv wow pretty devasting feel so sorry for the people The BBC reported 62 tornadoos andd the size of them unbelivable.

I thoght this time of year you didnt get them.

But stay safe


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rad said:


> Good morning All! It's a clear 28° this morning and expecting a sunny 48° latter today.


Almost the same here. Highest temperature for the day supposed to be a little lower. Surprisingly little wind damage from a few days ago. My neighbor's wooden fence blew down. I looked yesterday for storm downed wood, but only found some already quite dead branches. W. most of the leaves down, I suppose that spared lots of trees from stress.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

cobalt said:


> had seen the damage caused by tornados on tv wow pretty devasting feel so sorry for the people The BBC reported 62 tornadoos andd the size of them unbelivable.
> 
> I thoght this time of year you didnt get them.
> 
> But stay safe


I've never heard of any this late in the year. The past several winters we've had "thunder blizzards," which I also can't recall happening before. The lightning isn't visible because the snow is so heavy, but the thunder is nearly as loud as during summer downpours.

When I was 11 years old, I was walking home when a tornado swept thru. I was perhaps a half mile from the nearest touch down. Never have wanted to repeat that.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I think "tornado alley" is spreading!

Back online, returned from Camp Pendleton and our first Marine Corps Birthday Ball. The young ones were impressive, and the old ones, well.........we are just a bunch of old farts, joking about the past and how too many hard landings ruined our knees. Or who got drunk and tore up a Green Beret bar in Chu Lai, etc.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 37° and rainy here today! I guess even God's Country has to have a little bad weather from time to time?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning All! Cloudy and 50° here today and rain later -- I guess it's better than that white stuff!


----------



## flintbone (Nov 22, 2013)

Good morning. Rain and 58 here in western Kentucky.

flint


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

flintbone said:


> Good morning. Rain and 58 here in western Kentucky.
> flint


Good morning Flint and welcome to the site!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick lovers! 28° and partly cloudy today -- expecting a little snow latter, nothing significant.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Good evening, not! I suppose its not all bad. Cold like this will certainly draw the sap down. But, cripes! I'll get used to it, but even w. a new 500 watt work light next to me on my porch work space, coming inside is like stepping into a sweat bath. Why was it I used to like winter so much?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

39F and dropping. This morning, family photos. Son wanted a couple with sticks

In 30 min., family begins arriving again. I'd on board to grill 21 burgers, no matter how cold. I'd better light the fireplace on the porch. Thank goodness I have some dry wood!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its not just the cold its the quality of light roll on summer


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Have fun cooking but be crafty get them to do it


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, the piñon in the fireplace made it tolerable, and my son-in-law and my daughter-in-law's mom kept me company. I had more Malbec than is recommended, but didn't get loopy. It was an enjoyable evening.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning all! 18° and sunny here in the hills -- expecting some snow showers later!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning all! It is 17° and downright cold this morning! Looking to some nasty weather tomorrow.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

You know it's cold outside,

when you walk outside and it's cold!

Son is here, took the morning off work, or until they leave to see friends around town.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It is 30° and cloudy here this morning -- expecting a little snow latter!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Not too bad today. Supposed to break the freezing point, but no sun. Altho we will be having a fairly small Thanksgiving group, I'm the "chef." Decided that among other things, I would try making a spiced turkey breast roll. It needs to sit in the fridge for 2 days, so most of the carving I will be doing today is poultry, not wood. Wood may be harder, but carcasses are a lot more complex.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've never been consistent at carving the bird. It was a lot easier when I was a kid, and all I had to do was go quail hunting with my dad and provide some of the quail.

Eat, drink, and be merry!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

do you hang the birds to mature before you cook them, we tend to ,to improve there flavour

Anyway not to sure of your temp readings anymore, as completly metric 32 degrees in f is freezing and it converts to 0 c.

Not had much frost yet but sure to get some soon


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cobalt, don't you think we need a Thanksgiving stick, with a short knife edge for doing the honors on the turkey? :thumbsu:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning All! 28° and cloudy and cold to the very bones! For those of you in the good ole USA Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Forecast today. Snow. Lots of it. Already have 6" of it.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

CAS said:


> I've never been consistent at carving the bird. It was a lot easier when I was a kid, and all I had to do was go quail hunting with my dad and provide some of the quail.
> 
> Eat, drink, and be merry!


Most people's kitchen knives are pitiful. That doesn't make things any easier. One thing that has helped w. wood carving is that I bought a good sharpening kit for my kitchen knives, and the skill and equipment I gained with that has helped me keep a better edge on my gouges, etc.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

cobalt said:


> do you hang the birds to mature before you cook them, we tend to ,to improve there flavour
> 
> Anyway not to sure of your temp readings anymore, as completly metric 32 degrees in f is freezing and it converts to 0 c.
> 
> Not had much frost yet but sure to get some soon


I haven't heard of anyone hanging a bird. Its fairly common for people to rub the bird w. salt repeatedly over several days while it sits in the 'fridge. I don't think that does anything for the flavor, but helps keep the meat moist while cooking, and promotes a crispier skin.

When I was in high school, I and most of my classmates expected to shift to metric units, but it never happened. With internet use becoming more common, more people here are getting used to metric, but the difference between Celsius and Fahrenheit is really awkward. 0 inches and 0 centimeters are the same length, but 0 C and 0 F are so different. In F, if the temperature is 100 (not unusual for much of the summer), one will just be uncomfortable. But at 100 C, on is long dead.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

We usually hang a bird pheasent mainly to mature for a few days.

Like a good beef has to mature for 21 days after being butchered the emzimes improve the texture and flavout of it ask you local butcher

Generall i do know both metric and imperial weights but use c. as it is easyer

there is one thing i an not sure of , how many pints are therr gallon understand its 6? ours have 8 correct me if i am wrong.

Yes your* dead *right lol with the 100 C


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Have a good thanksgiving all

By the time you say good morning its early afternoon here

Never sure of the time zones over the pond but al least 6 hours afte us.think you have 3 time zones western,central and eastern ? so time difference up 10hrs? hopefuuly you will correct me


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning stick makers! It's a clear 32° this morning -- looking for a high of 41° -- that ought to melt the rest of the snow!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Same here, but rather cloudy. Yesterday afternoon was very nice. Mid 40s and sunny. Was able to sit on my backyard bench and carve and sand in the strong raking light. Hope for something similar this afternoon. The light is so much better than what I get indoors from my new 500 watt work light. On one stick, I found clear rasp marks on areas I thought were already smoothed.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> Same here, but rather cloudy. Yesterday afternoon was very nice. Mid 40s and sunny. Was able to sit on my backyard bench and carve and sand in the strong raking light. Hope for something similar this afternoon. The light is so much better than what I get indoors from my new 500 watt work light. On one stick, I found clear rasp marks on areas I thought were already smoothed.


You are right! Nothing like the proper lighting -- I'm working on increasing my lighting in my workshop.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

It's about to get chitty. Christmas packages must go out today.

http://www.kjrh.com/dpp/news/Todays-Forecast


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Christmas packages beat the incoming chitty stuff! Ahhh ha ha ha ha ha.

http://www.kjrh.com/dpp/news/Todays-Forecast


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hi may be of line for some time severe weather hitting us now listening for flood warnnigs strong winds very high tide and strong winds causing strom suger parts of the town now is getting flooded some evacuation taking place

Evacuating taking place in towns along the coast..Tthe bank at the river witham which runs through the town has been damaged and now flooding taking place .hight tide should be at its peak fllod sirens are now wailing.

So just have to wait it out just hope for some luck here


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just heard the large sports centre is being prepared for evacuation ,Just hope to sit this one out 2 more viery high tides to come before the dangers past so another 24hours to go


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck cobalt!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Managed to escape flooding , some parts of the town evacuated ,expecting more storm surges at 8am . during high tide.
Some sea defence breach just along the coast.Just hope the sea banks hold ,the banks are now statrurated and weakened .Supposed to the worst for 60years
Have to wait for the next 2 high tides to get the all clear
The sound of the sirens wailing are pretty scary dont know what to expect.
Lots of homes without power
tempuratures dropping below zero still have red weather warnings


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

worst of the weather is over.winds dropped local community is helping to clean up.some 200 homes evacuated.

local roads closed due to flooding and fallen trees.

people have been advised not to travell around the area

emergency services now assisting in clean up, large voluntry community assisting organised by the red cross

So some people will have a pretty miserable xmas as property will take mths to dry out.

Last tidal surge expected tonight as long as wind isnt bad is should stay okay.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck to you, cobalt!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheated death once again! The back story - Marilyn duped me into taking her to her appointment with our Doc, three years ago. She had been telling me for five years that I am too old to shovel snow. In the exam room, she asked our good friend whether I was too old to shovel snow. He looked at me and said "you'll drop dead if you keep doing that." I was set up.

Sooooo, I bought a snow blower. Naturally, we have since been behind average with respect to precipitation, with no snow.

FINALLY, it snowed last night! This boy toy was a lot of fun!

View attachment My Movie.wmv


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

cobalt said:


> Managed to escape flooding , some parts of the town evacuated ,expecting more storm surges at 8am . during high tide.
> Some sea defence breach just along the coast.Just hope the sea banks hold ,the banks are now statrurated and weakened .Supposed to the worst for 60years
> Have to wait for the next 2 high tides to get the all clear
> The sound of the sirens wailing are pretty scary dont know what to expect.
> ...


Power loss and below zero temperature is not good. Hoping heat and light is restored quickly.

My morning geography lesson was Boston, England. I read that flooding along the river is a very old problem. Also, portions of Lincolnshire are now below sea level. Saw a pic at the Daily Mail site showing lots of flooded farmland. I noticed in that pic, there was only on bit of forrest left, so I can see how, as you mentioned, there isn't much access to sticks.

Take care.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well panics over we didnt get flooded quite a few in the town did .the people who got flooded wont get back into there property to live for at least 4mths to allow the place to dry and refurbishment to take place

40feet of cliff was demolished in part of the coast line taking a few houses with it lucky no one hurt

The roads are clear now and the water gone .

last time this happened was 60years ago over 100 people killed.

so know how people in the mid west must feel with the tornados and hurricanes huge devastion there. not on that scale

yes your right there are no forests here just woods the nearest forest is sherwoodforest but nothing on the scale that you have over there

So most of my sticks are purchased from a forester getting expensive now with postage still all of them going to a arts & crafst fair next sat that will please my better half

Mind you have always been a bit of a poacher since i was a boy and the temptations to great so when i see somthing like a stick with promise to good a oppurtunity to miss not that i cut a lot just the odd one or two from a wood. never let the gamkeeper catch you lol


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

in your element where you CAS with your new toy.

Think we need boats here


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cloudy and 19° this morning! Under yet another winter weather advisory -- expecting freezing rain on top of the 5" of snow we got yesterday!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Big clean up operation going on locally after the storm

Hear you getting bad weather orcording to our national news or expecting it snow as far as Las Vegas?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

22F this morning here, but may get to 30. Those who removed snow early are rewarded with the rapid melting of overnight ice accumulated on the driveway. Perhaps the garage will warm sufficiently for some woodwork.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

After Christmas decorations, worked a bit in the garage on my Doc's retirement gift, a "diamond" willow stick. A burr on the Dremel did a fine job of smoothing the inside of some holes. Lots of sanding remains.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Having a senior moment forgot the dam password just like going in to the kitchen forgot what i went in for .

Anyway CAS wheres the pics? like to see what people are working on just nosey

now the wife wants the christmas decorations been trying to avoid that job


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Work in progress, cobalt. A temporary rubber tip. Doc likes those shiny stainless steel points. Same threads.

Overall view.








Brass ferrule with temporary rubber tip.








Comfy grip points at two heights.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

like the grain how you going to finish it? and what wood is it

GOOD JOB


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a willow that has been infected by a fungus that stunts branches and causes the recessed and reddish colored areas around where the branches came out. This occurs in the northern USA, so I have to order them online. Whatever the variety of willow, when disfigured this way it is called diamond willow.

After a little more shaping and coarse sanding, I will sand it down to 220 grit. Then I will hand rub it with 100% pure tung oil. I will continue this periodically over a period of about two weeks. The reddish brown wood doesn't adsorb the oil as well as the light colored wood. If I've applied too much, a waxy feel and appearance will result. Then I will use 000 steel wool to remove the excess.

I have a gold colored lapel pin for physicians, the cauduceus, that I will embed into one of the dark recessed areas and secure with structural epoxy.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well thanks for that always interesting both to see and to hear other workers.

The approch to stickmaking is very different to that of the uk.

We hardly ever remove the bark and generally use horn of some kind or carve a topper mostly in lime (bass wood)

The shanks are usually hazel, chestnut, blackthorn, ash there are others but these are the most common.

I only carve hiking poles which stand to the armpit of the person i make them for But always on the lookout for new different ideas

The range of wood is larger than that of the uk, and have never heard of diamond wood , i wouldnt dream of using willow it seems to have to much spring in it, always considred it for basket work etc.

Mayby a different variety or the fungus affects it?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking really good CAS!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cobalt, I've only done one with the bark on. You have inspired me to look for smaller diameter wood, suitable for sticks with the bark on!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning fellow stick makers and collectors! It's 33° and cloudy this morning, we has a freezing rain last night - schools are on a 2 hour delay.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Gooooooood Moooooorning stick makers and collectors! It's 20° and snowy here in God's country today!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

morning all 

let me know how your getting on with it CAS

take a pic


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning! 15° and cloudy here, not expected to get much warmer! How many days until spring?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Cold wave here, too. Much colder than average. Had -11 F windchill yesterday, something that usually doesn't happen till lat January. Only a dusting of light snow, w. is good. My porch work area has enough heat in it that the temp. is above freezing, but it is still cold enough that I'm spending less time carving. Will have to finish a few sticks at my tiny basement workbench.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning Gentle stick makers! It's a clear and balmy 6° here this morning! Off to hospital this morning for a pleasant day of surgery!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> Good morning Gentle stick makers! It's a clear and balmy 6° here this morning! Off to hospital this morning for a pleasant day of surgery!


Good attitude and sense of humor always helps! Good luck!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

To continue Rad's practice,

Good morning stick makers and users. The temperature has raced all the way up to 16F/-9C, and the sun has broken thru the clouds. I'm not likely to get much done stickwise today. Realize that the holiday season is rapidly approaching, and i have a ton of running around to do. Busy enough that me and the wife are putting off seeing The Hobbit, pt. 2 till Sunday. Maybe that will give me enough time to fine a stone that will light up on the end of one of my long staffs that would be helpful trudging thru Mirkwood.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning! I survived surgery -- right now very painful and under a lot of meds, so I won't be posting much for a few days -- can't trust what I might say. 

Thanks for all your prayers and well wishing!

29° and snowing -- expecting 5 -- 7" of snow!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> Good morning! I survived surgery -- right now very painful and under a lot of meds, so I won't be posting much for a few days -- can't trust what I might say.
> Thanks for all your prayers and well wishing!
> 29° and snowing -- expecting 5 -- 7" of snow!


Glad you survived. Merry Christmas and a speedy recovery to you!

This could be dangerous, an old, cranky guy wandering about all drugged up, and carrying a big stick!

;-)


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

22° and lots of snow, and lots of shoulder pain -- and I can't do much about either! FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> 22° and lots of snow, and lots of shoulder pain -- and I can't do much about either! FRUSTRATING!!!


Don't kick the dog! Or cat!

Good luck!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning All! 16° and cloudy -- shoulder improving slowly -- I want my body back!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning One and All! 29° and cloudy here today, warming up with rain on the way latter this week -- joy, joy!

The shoulder is steadily improving, but I can't do anything with it yet! Some pain, especially if I move it suddenly -- last night I dreamed I smacked someone with that hand, and woke up in pain!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> Good Morning One and All! 29° and cloudy here today, warming up with rain on the way latter this week -- joy, joy!
> The shoulder is steadily improving, but I can't do anything with it yet! Some pain, especially if I move it suddenly -- last night I dreamed I smacked someone with that hand, and woke up in pain!


Oh nooooo, did your wife wake up in pain too?

Seriously, best wishes - hope you are much better next week for Christmas!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning One and All! 29° and cloudy here today, warming up with rain on the way latter this week -- joy, joy!
> ...


No -- it's in a sling all the time, so she's safe!
Thanks CAS -- I think the only way is up!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick enthusiasts! 24° and cloudy here -- and it's going to get messy the next few days -- rain is in the forcast for Th, Fr, St. YUCK!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 32° and the sun is going to shine today -- but rain is on the way! I'm going to attempt to do some one handed work on a stick that is nearing the finished stage -- we will see!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mid-50's in Tulsa, but overcast and rain is expected soon. Turning to freezing rain by Saturday, and maybe snow later on, but a high degree of uncertainty in these forecasts.

Good luck with your one-handed efforts. A boss once told me "I always wanted a one-armed geologist." "He couldn't say, 'on one hand..........'".

Be careful!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning! 48° and rainy -- flood watch, but it would have to rain Biblical proportions to reach the top of our little mountain!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rad said:


> Good morning! 48° and rainy -- flood watch, but it would have to rain Biblical proportions to reach the top of our little mountain!


Any luck w. your 1 handed finishing? I tried to pretend I only had 1 arm working, and propped a stick between my jaw and the floor, and then tried rubbing on tung oil. Nope!

Speedy recovery to you.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

star building the ark and marching in those sticks two by two

well at least you can point the direction with one hand as annoying and frustrating as i am sure it is



Rad said:


> Good morning! 48° and rainy -- flood watch, but it would have to rain Biblical proportions to reach the top of our little mountain!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! 48° and rainy -- flood watch, but it would have to rain Biblical proportions to reach the top of our little mountain!
> ...


Actually did get a coat of rub on finish on it! I just clamped one end securely in the Jawhorse standing straight up -- I havn't cut off the scrap on the ends yet from the lathe work --so it did real well! . The Jawhorse is one of the handiest tools I've picked up in a long time! I got it a few months ago because of my left arm, and it has been an extra hand!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

56° and rainy! Good Morning every one! Have a great day -- I'm going to take the wifey out for breakfast!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

29, freezing rain all night, a branch from a neighbor's unhealthy tree hit our roof about 0830, but doesn't look like our roof or gutters are damaged. High today forecast at 33, so it may mostly melt before the next round. Power is still on, so we are enjoying a pot of coffee.

No outside activities today.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 60° and rainy this morning! I wanted spring back, but I could do with a little less rain!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL

HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, a merry christmas to all.

My biggest "stick" work was getting the Christmas tree to fit in its stand. My wife insists on a live one. I found one that looked nice, and was small enough I could jam into the trunk of my car. When I got it home, I saw that the bottom 8" of the trunk was nearly twice as thick as the rest. My guess is the tree barely survived a bad drought we had maybe 10 years ago which killed off many nearby Christmas tree farms. Most of the tree may have been 1 surviving side branch that recovered and grew upright. I ended up spending over an hour hacking away 1st w. a machete, and then finishing w. my old sculpture tools and mallet. Yeesh. Wet, sappy pine is a pain to cut. Even worse in below freezing temps.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

severe storms over chiristmas large part of the south uk without power .flooding in dorset and surrey.bad christmas for some.

More storms due with high winds expecting floodind and wind damage

We escaped any damage lucky, but feel for those who didnt

What is happening to our weather?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

There was an unusual ice storm about 100 miles north of where I live the day before Christmas. My younger daughter, 150 miles south, reported flooding from torrential rains and mid-60F temperature 3 days before Christmas. From what I've read over the past few years, the jet stream is becoming more erratic.

During the winter here, there used to be a pattern. Early in the winter, cold air would move in for about 3 days, go away for 3, and then return, ever colder. By January, the cold dips would be the worst, and last at least a week. The description I read was that during the summer, the jet stream had between 3 and 5 "waves," or "lobes," circling the globe. As the weather grew colder, the lobes begin to bulge larger, and move down from the polar region. By mid- winter, the lobes gathered into perhaps just one very larger wave that could extend from west to east coast of NoAm, and as far south as the Gulf of Mexico.

Now, the jet stream is breaking up, and instead of flowing like a river around the world, it is turning into eddies that move north and south rapidly and un-predictably. Instead of cold air gradually replacing warm air, there are much more rapid shifts, meaning that precipitation levels go way up.

The day before Christmas, our morning temp. was 4F. Tomorrow is predicted to be 48F.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

think your right we had the aftermath of that storm it went straght across the atlantic and hit us christmas eve night . 50,000 homes without power flooding in the south. More stroms last night more misrer for people ,hit the south coast then it went up the north sea before hitting scotland and northern ireland.This area missed the worst.Another storm predicted to come on Monday.

See some 20 people killed in the strom you mentioned

Your temp eratic from 4F to 48Flarge variation.

Its 9c here thats 48f in your money

keep dry and safe


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I guess it must be hibernation time... ...


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Back from vacation and continue to recover from surgery (doing well) 31° and under a winter storm warning expecting to get dumped on!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope you had a good holiday recovering well so how long before your back in full swing

We are also expecting more bad weather had to many stroms so much flooding.

I see the east coast is forcast for more bad weather so expect thas to come across the pond and we shall get it as well , but fortunatyly it wont be as bad as predicted for you .

Its allbeen reported on our national news looks very bad


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cobalt said:


> Hope you had a good holiday recovering well so how long before your back in full swing


At least 4 weeks of PT and then we will see -- thanks for asking.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck Rad!

This morning about 1" fell, drifting higher on some driveways. My driveway is now completely clear, after the sunshine warmed the concrete. Marines come in first. I have the only clear driveway on the block, despite my wife yelling "get back in here, you're too old for this."


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Good luck Rad!
> This morning about 1" fell, drifting higher on some driveways. My driveway is now completely clear, after the sunshine warmed the concrete. Marines come in first. I have the only clear driveway on the block, despite my wife yelling "get back in here, you're too old for this."
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CAS! And congrats on the drive -- it's hard shoveling with one arm, and if my wife catches me I'm in real trouble! Forget the doctor I'll need an undertaker


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning all! 6° and blizzardy here! COLD!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

-1°F when I was sipping coffee this morning. Warmer now, up to 5°. Main streets have cleared and I made it to work in record time.

Too cold to do woodwork on the porch or even in the garage. I wonder if gasoline fumes in a garage pose a hazard with an infrared heater. I'm tempted to install one.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

5 degrees when I woke up. ol heat pump is struggling. Not used to that down here


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

large parts of the west coast flooded there even drivng boats down the roads to supply people with food over a 100 villages stranded there just driving the boats over tops of cars that have been abandond,pretty bad never known this before .Feel sorry for the people at the worst time of year, The local community in our area have been helping out the people flooded from here with furniture and even washing machines to help them, but it will be mths before some of them can move back in. Its the worst winters for storms on record


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick makers and enthusiasts! -11° and cloudy/windy here. How many days untill spring?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Burrrrrrrr --- wind chills -40°


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick makers! It's warming up! All the way up to 11° this morning!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Already 34F here. Warming up until late afternoon when the next front hits with freezing rain and maybe snow tonight.

Last night the joints told me a front was coming. ;-)


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Things are looking up! 9° and climbing here in God's Country!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick collectors! 32° and climbing! Yahoooooo! It's going to get above freezing today!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning one and all! 33° and cloudy here this morning, expecting temps near 40° -- the warmer the better


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rad said:


> Good morning one and all! 33° and cloudy here this morning, expecting temps near 40° -- the warmer the better


Looking forward to 40, but at least 1 forecast is saying more like mid-20s. Nevertheless, when it was above freezing yesterday, my wife quipped "Almost like spring..."


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning all!
41° and cloudy this morning -- supposed to make it to 45° -- I'll take all the warmer weather I can get!
My trips to the PT are going well, anxious to have my arm back!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen! 41° and cloudy this morning -- it almost feels like spring!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

morning rad

havnt see you on site lately or CAS take it your both well


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cobalt said:


> morning rad
> havnt see you on site lately or CAS take it your both well


Slowly recuperating from my surgery -- it just takes longer to type with one hand, not to mention working on sticks!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> morning rad
> havnt see you on site lately or CAS take it your both well


Good morning all! I plan to semi-retire on 28 February, after 41 years "knapping the chucky stanes." I'm looking for a small office to lease, where I can continue to study the rocks, perhaos three days most weeks. I can travel more and spend more time with my wife and our grandchildren. In March, I hope to have moved the office, and have more time for sticks.

Happy to hear you're persevering, Rad.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

The burst of warmth after the deep freeze is moving off today. Circumstances kept me busy for the past few days, so no chance to go on a stick hunt. But, was able to spend some time in my porch workspace yesterday. I had been working on a piece using a 500 W worklight, and thought most areas were pretty well sanded and smoothed. Amazing how just north light on a clear day in January can be so much better illumination that I could see all sorts of file marks here and there.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Both kicking i see

well Rad enjoy your retierment but i think you will find youself busyer than ever when you get it i am enjoying myself dont know i found time to work?.But at least you can choose what you want on the spur of the moment its great.Looking now for a cruise around the med always get a last minute deal amazing pricesif your prepared just to drop evrything and just go. .last cruise we had was to the bahamus last christmas, but prefer the med.whatever you decide go for, it lifes to short and love the parisian life style just laid back

Yes the light is better much better to work in natural light and warmer to .But my workshop has a glass roof and a big window faceing north, Most people will tell you a north facing studio is better.Still to cold to work outside for me even tho its6oC ( about 43 in your money i think)

But the tipple of the day Grouse with stones ginger wine just right for the evening whilst on here. even tho its a morning site


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Monger's! 27° and cloudy here today, and already as warm as it will get! Happy Stick Making


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Cloudy and 20° -- expecting snow latter. PT is going well, and I'm getting maybe 4 hours sleep a night now -- improving!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Spring is comming mid 50 f here lighting up time is creeping later,light quality improving just hope it lasts

overwise its a trip to somewhere warm


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick collectors! Cold (29°) and too much like Winter here in God's Country -- but this too will pass


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Burrrrrrr -- cloudy and 9° here today! Have a great day fellow stick lovers!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Warrior's -- it is 21° and cloudy in the fair land of County Holmes! Raise your sticks high, into the fray we go! Winter has not given up the fight yet!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 34° and cloudy this morning, but cold, Cold, COLD! Is on the way again! Please no more!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Into the deep freeze again.

Found a field where there's going to be development that wasn't too far from a parking lot. Yesterday, thought i might go out and check it. Went outside, and while I was cleaning off my car, the wind came up, and it felt like a knife across my face. So, I ended up walking to the empty lot at the end of the street, and cut off a mulberry branch.

I have to remind myself that at one point I had a full body suit of thermal underwear, woolen socks, etc, and going out in January wasn't so bad. Otherwise, I feel like such a wimp.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

At work today. 38 degrees F at 0630, warming to mid-50's this afternoon. Then another Arctic blast is supposed to knock the overnight low to 8 degrees in a couple of days. I can't even light a fire in the back porch fireplace, because of the drought, the wind, and the warnings against burning fires, so no sanding for me for at least another week.

I meet for breakfast on Thursday with my recently retired physician of 30+ years, to discuss some final details on his walking stick, whether or not to embed a caduceus or initials, if so whether to use clear epoxy or to add granular turquoise, red, or other material to contrast the background. The reddish wood in the recessed areas in this "diamond" willow stick should provide a nice color contrast with a gold pin, so my money is on the clear epoxy, which will be a lot simpler anyway.

Yesterday, we had another great time hiking with our grandkids on Turkey Mountain, just west of Tulsa. My five year old grandson spotted some of the diamond willow in the garage and informed me that he wants another stick made from that. He mostly gets what he wants from Grampa.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

34° cloudy and dropping! It is going to get COLD again!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! -4° here with wind chill warnings -- how many weeks till spring?

PT going well, but still only getting maybe a couple hours of sleep a night -- ahgggggg -- I'll be glad when this is behind me!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning gentlemen and gentlewomen -- it's a toasty 8° and snowing here today!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

13 this morning and clear. COOOOOLD for down here


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Top of the morning to all! 6° blowing and snowing -- think spring, think spring -- THINK SPRING!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful day in Tulsa, but tonight's front will bring single digits again, I fear.

Today:

a hike with grandkids, everyone brandishing their sticks - 2 hours or so on Turkey Mountain

sand more on my Doc's stick, mostly at the grip area

clean the smoker, and prep the trout

label a dozen FPO boxes and customs forms for Thursday's Valentine's Day shipments to deployed Marines

modify five slingshots with gold EGAs for those Marines

smoke those trout

pop the cork on a bottle of good red

make sure all hoses are disconnected before tonight's hard freeze


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The walk ,trout ,wine sounds good to me evenythough this blasted weather is still with me, roll on spring.nothing but rain here and thick black coud


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS -- no hiking around here! Cloudy, 23° and falling, with wind chill warnings in the offing. I told someone yesterday it won't be "Good Morning" untill it's 70° again!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cold front blew in here about 11 pm last night. Winds up to 40-50 mph, wind chill this morning near 0.

Heading to work with leftovers for lunch so I won't have to go outside at noon.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

This is getting to be very tedious. When I got out of bed it was 7F/-14C, with the temp predicted to decline for another 24 hours. Any time the temperature goes up, it snows continuously. When the temp goes down, the wind howls, and the snow drifts. The road clearing crews have run to exhaustion. Hasn't been a plow down my street in over 48 hours. It was just warm enough yesterday afternoon that I managed to work on the porch for an hour or two to do some finish sanding. But I was so beat from shoveling snow, I didn't accomplish much.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

For a decade, my wife said I was too *X&# old to shovel snow. Finally, she tricked me into going with her to HER appointment with our Doc. Our Doc entered the exam room. Then she blindsided me: "Doc, isn't Vance too old to shovel snow?" He responded: "Yes, Vance, you will drop dead if you keep that up." I was beaten. Woman trickery. What next?

So, I wasn't about to buy a big gasoline snowblower that, like a lawnmower, won't start if you haven't maintained it and used it from time to time. My neighbor's little electric blower was more trouble than the shovel. So I found the most powerful electric on the market. The electric cord alone was nearly $100, to carry enough juice.

And so, there it sat, for three years, before FINALLY I could use it this winter. I had a blast.

Wouldn't want to do it more than once each winter though.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

AAAH now i understand the temp keep meaning to get a conversion for temp, that pretty cold you must be mad working outside in those conditions

CAS you should know by now woman are tricky creatures and mostly get there own way and they know how to prove it.To drive a machine around in those temps shes right you are mad

You should never tell the woman what you are doing if you suspect she wont like it ,i try not to

This is getting to be very tedious. When I got out of bed it was 7F/-14C, with the temp predicted to decline for another 24 hours. Any time the temperature goes up, it snows continuously. When the temp goes down, the wind howls, and the snow drifts. The road clearing crews have run to exhaustion. Hasn't been a plow down my street in over 48 hours. It was just warm enough yesterday afternoon that I managed to work on the porch for an hour or two to do some finish sanding. But I was so beat from shoveling snow, I didn't accomplish much.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning fellow stick shapers! It's -14° with wind chills as much as -30° -- Think Spring! I hope the weather starts to ease up some, I'd like to go antler shed hunting! February ought to be the beginning of the season.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Rad you keep telling us spring is here, did i blink and miss it, its wet cold and dark. your trying very hard to convince yourself , so as the teacher said "must try harder"


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cobalt said:


> Rad you keep telling us spring is here, did i blink and miss it, its wet cold and dark. your trying very hard to convince yourself , so as the teacher said "must try harder"


Never said spring was here -- just suggesting a little positive thinking to encourage its arrival!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Morning All! -6° but expecting it to warm up to a balmy 15° and sunny!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Dont need encouraging Rad just need it to get here,keep looking for the crocus /snowdrops and daffodils flowers to come through, once they start its coming.Its arrived. 6 C here thats 42 F in your money but the light quality is poor, dark overcast black clouds. Its warmer here but dosnt seem like it the humidity is high and the air feels damp


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Ahhh! Bliss. Sunshine and 11F, windchill, only -5. The bench next to the house wall on my work porch is all the way up to 19. Positively cozy. The remnant moisture in the sticks I have out there may even melt, and I'll only have to carve wood and not wood and ice all at once.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

More winter strome expected and the goverment has just acted on repairing the sea defence 3wks after they where damaged, more than to little to late

In there wisdon they have just decided to dredge the rivers and land drians ,Still villages cut of in the Somerset plains due to flooding .The boats use roads s waterways .The primeminister has just decided to send the army in to help people, should have happened 3wks ago .The politicians arnt even helping the people who elected them there just talking when its action that iis needed

It may be 6 c but everything you touch is wet and cold Expect that the farmers will lose most of there winter crops and will be late planting spring crops

Although we have escaped the worst so far another high tide with the storm may breach the already weaked sea defenses nothing we can do but wait


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

It is morning -- 3° with more, yet more, bad weather on the way! Will it never end?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It dosent feel as though it will never end storms brewing out in the atlantic expecting heavy rain and strong winds. Yet today had the 1st glimpse of snowdrop flowers ,there a hardy thing will survive through anything but hopefully its a sign of improvement


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning all! 31° and expecting snow, rain and ice! Sounds like fun :-(


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

High tide passed without problems just 2 more tides to go before all clear. just heavy rain . about 20 flood warnings in place


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

33° cloudy and rainy! Well at least it's not more snow! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Supposed to get to 61 here today. Now I just have to find time


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick makers! It's a cold 21° and cloudy here this morning, but they are promising that the sun will shine latter! Let the Sun Shine! Some time this month I'm going to start hunting sheds -- hopefully the ground will clear enough to see them!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 21° and cloudy and under a winter storm watch -- AGAIN! Arrrrggg! Possibility of 6-10 inches by Wednesday evening. I heard a report that we won't see an end to this stuff untill the end of March!
PT however is going well (but seemingly slow) and I am regaining some range, but not without pain, but there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

About the same in Tulsa. Screwed back moving books from office to home on Friday. Better off than Rad because aspirin every four hours on Sunday just about fixed it.

Snow drifted to 5" on driveway, but cleared most of it just in time. More on the way late Tuesday.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> About the same in Tulsa. Screwed back moving books from office to home on Friday. Better off than Rad because aspirin every four hours on Sunday just about fixed it.
> Snow drifted to 5" on driveway, but cleared most of it just in time. More on the way late Tuesday.


Sorry to hear about the back! I'd tell you to be careful, but I imagine your dear wife is already doing that!

I thought you guys were supposed to be warmer down there in the south west!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I feel great this morning. Yes indeed, she banned me from the snow shovel. Cold enough yesterday, she said no to the snow blower. So [idea] I got the leaf blower down, and the snow was light enough to blow. Took more time, but 3/4 of driveway cleared before the next storm!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! It's 15° , cloudy and we have a winter storm warning -- just what we need more snow!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 29° snow, snow, snow SNOW! Now their talking wintry mix today! I can't wait to mow the lawn again!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rad said:


> Good Morning All! 29° snow, snow, snow SNOW! Now their talking wintry mix today! I can't wait to mow the lawn again!


Yes. At least when the lawn gets mowed, it stays that way for a few days. Snow, shoveled one day, right back, even worse the next.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

13°F in Tulsa at 0900, mostly cloudy but promising to clear off. We should be past this cold snap by Sunday. Driveway cleared before the next event!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

more winter storms coming,seaside front being smashed by the force of the waves ,Somerset levels still flooded ,several more flood warnings in place ,will it never end? this part of the coast missed the worst so far although had the high tide been a couple of inches higher it would have caused serious problems

Ireland getting a real battering from the storm expecting winds up to 85 miles per hour, what a winter


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Best wishes to you and your neighbors, cobalt! We get some high winds here, but flooding is now better controlled here (we are far inland) since numerous flood control structures were built decades ago.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning stick collectors! 7° and partly cloudy -- we got 6+ inches of snow plus a layer of ice on top -- O what fun! I fell trying to get in my pick-up and wrenched my bad shoulder :-(


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

AND YOU SAID YOU DIDNT DRINK?

No damage i hope . just leave the snow where it isjust make a walk way through it

No snow here just blasted rain.

Waves hitting the south coastalong the sea front and smashing the windows in 3 storeys high,It also washes away some of the road and undermined a victorian rail track which is part of the main line,It was so strong it has undermined house foundations as well .Just need the jet stream to move as its bringing in all the rain from the south atlantic,

Our area just missing the worst, but more storms on the wayi


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! -5° here and partly cloudy with more snow on the way! Counting down till spring!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

28F near the high at 10:45 p.m., go figure.

Computer setup back at home from the office, so emails best sent to my geologiyrocks domain. Staghorn will forward for some months to come.

Good night all.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It is a balmy 2° and partly cloudy here! You'll never believe what's coming tomorrow --- More Snow! :-(


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its 50 here today bright and sunny a real treat , its the lull before the storm thats expected .It had better be good next week plant to harvest more hazel


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great day on the Gulf Coast also. Hope today is a day that makes you all smile.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick makers! 8° and mostly cloudy here -- but I hear that we may be in for a break soon, it might get up to freezing!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

After this long cold and snow spell, I myself am finally under the weather. Upper respiratory infection. Coughs, aches, endless sniffles. Yesterday, it was warm enough and sunny enough I would usually gone an sat on my garden bench and carved away. Felt wretched enough that I didn't even walk onto the porch. Will be spending a few days doing some drawing, but mostly blowing my nose and drinking some brandy toddys.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Gdenby -- sorry to hear your under the weather! Hope you get back on top soon!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This isnt another excuse for the brandy eh

But get fit and well nothing worse than feeling like that you just cant motivate yourself can you or enjoy anything well mayby the brandy


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick makers! It's -4° and cloudy here today -- but things are looking up! The long range forcast is warmer!!
My PT is coming along good, although it seems agravatingly slow and painful!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

361 flood warnings in place 31 grade 3 danger to life,Royal marines been called in to evacuate more people and animals assisting the envirment agency in flood prevention

the river thames has burst its banks ,complete travel disrution .No railway access to south west of the uk along the south coast .

the ground water level is high so high in places the pressure is forcing the water up causing more flooding in lower lying ground will it never end


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

"the river thames has burst its banks"

Yikes! That doesn't sound good at all. Not much to be done but get away.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's -3 and partly cloudy this morning, but the wind chills were crazy bad when I got up at 6am!
I think I turned a corner Monday with my PT -- I have shown marked improvement since!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Prayers for all those affected.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

80-1oo miles per hour winds hitting west coast and ireland now its high tide and will cause more flooding this coast line only 50 miles per hour.Sink holes opening on the m1 moterway closed 10 miles of it

Lady parked her car in her drive in warick and it dissapeared down a 15ft sink holes . the worst shouldd be over in a couple of hours for now ,but expecting massive storms early next week.

Transprot badley disrupted effecting roads rail and air travel.

east coast escaping most severe weather its all coming from the atlantic. Seems never ending


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

never blow you nose whilst holding a spokeshave



Rad said:


> Good Morning stick makers! It's -4° and cloudy here today -- but things are looking up! The long range forcast is warmer!!
> My PT is coming along good, although it seems agravatingly slow and painful!


Can you work on your shanks yet with the shoulder its been some time now?



gdenby said:


> After this long cold and snow spell, I myself am finally under the weather. Upper respiratory infection. Coughs, aches, endless sniffles. Yesterday, it was warm enough and sunny enough I would usually gone an sat on my garden bench and carved away. Felt wretched enough that I didn't even walk onto the porch. Will be spending a few days doing some drawing, but mostly blowing my nose and drinking some brandy toddys.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes some! I'm starting to get my pre surgery range back -- still a ways to go!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's 14° and partly cloudy with a chance of getting above 30° today --- ya hooooooo!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The storm that is hitting the east coast had little impact here in Oklahoma. At 0900 it's 31°F, a warming trend has begun.

My office is 95% moved from downtown to home. My computer is back up, networked here and back to the downtown office, I'm officially (sort of) retired.

My plan today is to leave at 1100, drive to Chandler Park, and search for deadwood (I have a letter of permission from the parks superintendent).

I was going to head to the gym, but my joints are telling me that I've been overdoing it, so a nice stroll through the woods is in order.

Be safe over in Ireland and on the east coast of the USA!


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

WV got 12 plus inches of the fluffy white stuff, at least up on the mountain where I live. Looks like I'm snowed in until about Monday.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning all! 12° and cloudy here -- but warmer weather is creeping our way! I see light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Enjoy the day and make today a day that lets you smile.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Collectors! 16° and cloudy here -- got more snow, why not? Expecting a high of 36° WOW!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

57 today supposed to get to 68 tomorrow....just teasing us. That's TN for you.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

To cold for every one i see not much news today

Well stick hunting in the morning hoping for another 20 hazel shanks keep my going all next year then


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was 78 in my yard today. I doubt that the cold is over for the year but just over 60 days tell hurricane season on the gulf coast. I would take the cold if I had a choice.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 28° and cloudy here and under a flood watch, fortunately the floods can't get us up on our little mountain unless it is of Biblical proportions! But the high winds might be troublesome!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Already 36F, and thunderstorms. We've had 2 days of melting already but all the streets are lined w. 4' high ridges of snow and ice. I've got 2 mounds over 6' in front of my house. I expect some streets to flood.

Still, its a relief. At 32F and sunny yesterday, our postman was making his rounds in a short sleeved shirt.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> Already 36F, and thunderstorms. We've had 2 days of melting already but all the streets are lined w. 4' high ridges of snow and ice. I've got 2 mounds over 6' in front of my house. I expect some streets to flood.
> 
> Still, its a relief. At 32F and sunny yesterday, our postman was making his rounds in a short sleeved shirt.


Stay dry! I hear that we have another Polar Vortex coming! :-(


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

had planned to harvest some more shanks today but the rain put me of insted went to look at the carvings in the parish church.Although not busy a interesting day.The carving underneath the seats in the choir stall are pretty good dont know why they did that but at lest the seats are hinged so you can see them when there up


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning Stick Makers! It's 36° and raining here in God's country today! Bring on SPRING!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Last few days its been between 48- 50 f here it sunny feels warm and had a liesurely time harvesting hazel in the woods. certainly need the dry weather .The ground water levels are so high all the ditchs and ***** are full


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Sunny and 37° here this morning -- supposed to get up to 46° an snow tomorrow :-(


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Boys and Girles! It is 33° cloudy and expecting snow today here in God's Country! Everyone have a blessed day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning. Thunder storms and mid 60's in lower Alabama for today. Great day to sit in the shop and carve. Every one have a great day.


----------



## WalkersStics (Feb 20, 2014)

It's Always Sunny in California, :thumbsu:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its been bright and sunny all day spent the day at the stickmakers workshop at lincoln a pretty looking city with a great catherdral.You probabley seen inside it its been in a lot of films Da vinci code springs to mind not sure if its right

Anyway good forcast for tommorow as well ,loads of snowdrops out crocus flowers and daffodilss are coming through so spring must be on its way


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All -- 20° and cloudy here -- The good news is that this is the last week of February! Surely warmer weather is on the way!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Boys and Girls! It's 19° and cloudy here! Snow (more snow) is on the way! I look so forward to 80° weather!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

33°F and clear in Tulsa at 0730. Good day to make hay.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day everyone. Our weather in Mobile is flexible! Today we will be in the mid to upper 70"s today, tomorrow we will be in the mid 40"s, Friday freezing when we get up and on Saturday 70's.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Back in the ice box here. Not likely to get above freezing for the next week, and will get a little more snow. Dreary.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Warm and wet here about 50 f had some real squalls .

Not much activity here today everyone must be recovering from the weekend


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Morning All! 11° Cloudy, Cold! Etc. etc. etc.... :-(


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Boy's and Girl's! Snowing and a cold 17° here in God's Country with wind chill warnings! I imagine that this is the case almost every where in the USA today; don't know about our friends across the pond!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rad said:


> Good Morning Boy's and Girl's! Snowing and a cold 17° here in God's Country with wind chill warnings! I imagine that this is the case almost every where in the USA today; don't know about our friends across the pond!


Yup. Not too far from you, but somewhat colder. 10F at dawn, heading for about 4F by mid-afternoon, and a ferocious wind. Last night, a forecaster commented that our area probably would not se a break from the winter weather for another 2, maybe 3 weeks.

You mentioned that your area was great for star gazing. I looked up the area on a dark sky map, and it appears you may have the darkest sky for many hundreds of miles around. Your lucky.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Boy's and Girl's! Snowing and a cold 17° here in God's Country with wind chill warnings! I imagine that this is the case almost every where in the USA today; don't know about our friends across the pond!
> ...


Yes -- we feel blessed to have the property that we have! It's all the Amish that surround us that don't believe in electricity that makes it so dark -- and the fact that we are in the middle of farm country! When we had our home built, they followed state and national codes, but the only thing we needed a permit for was the water well and septic system -- nothing else needed a permit -- saved us a lot of money and headache!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! It's a balmy 5° here today -- looks like we are going to get dumped on again this weekend! Just what we need -- more snow!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Saturday morning All! 27° and under a winter storm watch! Calling for 8" of new stuff on Sunday. ;-(


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

One of those great days on the gulf coast. 70 today, low humidity. In the last week some of the trees have stared to bud. 
In a few weeks the azaleas will start exsplode across the area,


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> One of those great days on the gulf coast. 70 today, low humidity. In the last week some of the trees have stared to bud.
> In a few weeks the azaleas will start exsplode across the area,


CV3-- I envy your weather but not the flat landscape! That being said, could you send me a bottle of that warm air?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Its 37 cense a gallon. Plus shipping.

While we are not in the mountains we have some terrain here in Mobile. From the north end of Mobile Bay It rises 200 feet in about 8 miles, With rolling terrain. I would trade your cold months for our hurricane season. We have been lucky sense Katrina. We are about due, I Fear.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Its 37 cense a gallon. Plus shipping.
> 
> While we are not in the mountains we have some terrain here in Mobile. From the north end of Mobile Bay It rises 200 feet in about 8 miles, With rolling terrain. I would trade your cold months for our hurricane season. We have been lucky sense Katrina. We are about due, I Fear.


It's the shipping that would be the deal breaker! 

I've just always thought of the Gulf coast as being flat.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It seems most parts have had some bad weather at some time ,but im pleased to say it looks like the winter stroms are overhere hope theres no more flooding.

The country side is changing early spring flowers are blooming the saps rising in the trees some even begining to blossom hopefully we will soon have our patchwork quilt coutry side back and sip our morning cappucinno in some warm sun and looking forward to the walks in the dales


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Today I am officially (sort of) retired. Just working on fun stuff and consulting for friends who I can't turn down. No longer do I have to spend time on a drilling rig in the winter in Bismarck, ND, the San Juan Basin of NW NM, the Raton Basin of NE NM, northernmost OK, or even the Cumberland Plateau, jeez, I remember one New Years Day there, freezing rain, mud, and stuck drill rig - had to find a logger with a timber skidder and pay him cash to help move the drill rig between locations. Some here remember, back 30 or 40 years ago, we didn't have fancy cold weather gear, we just froze our @$$ off.

Now I can sit inside with the fireplace on, pour a glass of good wine and watch the freezing rain, sleet, and snow come down.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Congrats CAS on your retirement!!! 16° and snow here!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Congrats all the best i will toast you when i have a tipple tonight , the wine sounds good, So any plans to celebrate after all its a once in a lifetime thing?



CAS said:


> Today I am officially (sort of) retired. Just working on fun stuff and consulting for friends who I can't turn down. No longer do I have to spend time on a drilling rig in the winter in Bismarck, ND, the San Juan Basin of NW NM, the Raton Basin of NE NM, northernmost OK, or even the Cumberland Plateau, jeez, I remember one New Years Day there, freezing rain, mud, and stuck drill rig - had to find a logger with a timber skidder and pay him cash to help move the drill rig between locations. Some here remember, back 30 or 40 years ago, we didn't have fancy cold weather gear, we just froze our @$$ off.
> 
> Now I can sit inside with the fireplace on, pour a glass of good wine and watch the freezing rain, sleet, and snow come down.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

now i have a wee tiple in my hand i had better wish you a friutful enjoyable fun filled retirement good luck and enjoy it to the full



CAS said:


> Today I am officially (sort of) retired. Just working on fun stuff and consulting for friends who I can't turn down. No longer do I have to spend time on a drilling rig in the winter in Bismarck, ND, the San Juan Basin of NW NM, the Raton Basin of NE NM, northernmost OK, or even the Cumberland Plateau, jeez, I remember one New Years Day there, freezing rain, mud, and stuck drill rig - had to find a logger with a timber skidder and pay him cash to help move the drill rig between locations. Some here remember, back 30 or 40 years ago, we didn't have fancy cold weather gear, we just froze our @$$ off.
> 
> Now I can sit inside with the fireplace on, pour a glass of good wine and watch the freezing rain, sleet, and snow come down.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Rad and Cobalt, and I will salute you both this evening with either a good Malbec wine or my favorite hooch, a glass of Pendleton 1910 Rye, straight up and neat the way Hemmingway would have liked it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

cant vouch for hemmingway but i would if, i was nearer i would pop round for that rye


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The bar is always stocked, Cobalt, all you need is a ticket to Tulsa, OK.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Now thats a invitation thats hard to refuse lol

had a look for pendeltons in the supermarket think i will need a well stocked wine shop ? but cant find it looks like i will have to stick to old pultney whiskey


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a bottle:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

LOL love it , I can see your going to get into mischief if your good lady not around But as a comedian said " thats the way to do it"


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

CAS, please allow me to join in toasting your retirement. May your tools be ever sharp, your hands be ever strong, and your cut be ever true. I shall raise a pint of Guiness in your honor sir.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

alador said:


> CAS, please allow me to join in toasting your retirement. May your tools be ever sharp, your hands be ever strong, and your cut be ever true. I shall raise a pint of Guiness in your honor sir.


Here's to you Alador! Right back atcha and I'm raising another glass, tonight we're sharing a bottle or so of Malbec and some good cheese before dinner, and I'm past my two-glass limit already. Not slobbering or drooling yet, but here's to you.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

As someone once said, "With dark red wine, sharp yellow cheese, good conversation, and a fine cigar, we shall want for naught."


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CAS enjoy the time you now have to enjoy your time. How ever having been off the clock for a few years I am not sure how I had time to work all those years. Simper fi!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks and Semper Fi CV3!

All I have to do is consult just enough to cover my software and data licenses so that I can play with exploration concepts, and maintain my old unit's website, established 10 NOV 2008. As a solo geologist, I have adopted my old unit's motto: Non Multa Sed Multum (not many but much)

Perhaps that applies to our walking stick endeavors as well.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all are having a great day where ever you are. Rain and back to the 30's here but just for a day or so. Mobile is one of the soggier places in the country. We are humid or very humid most of the time and average better than 60 inch's of rain a year.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

At 0845 in Tulsa, it's 9°F, with a forecast high of 20. Yesterday's sleet with a little snow has rendered the landscape a winter wonderland, but the sun is bright and should melt it wherever the pavement is exposed to soak up the rays.

The wife asserts that I am too old to shovel snow in these temperatures, and my doc agrees. He said that once you hit 65, you are officially "elderly." I had to bite my tongue, because he is a friend.

Anyway, no hiking or stick making outside today. A little more epoxy will be applied to the compass atop by brother's stick in progress.

More progress will be made on my slingshot target.

Will I make it to the gym at noon? Not if my wife has anything to say about it. Maybe.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wife just spoke. She observes one project on the kitchen island, another on the breakfast table. She advises that now that I am somewhat retired, the house will not look like it does on weekends, the other five days. Jeez, just when I've ditched one boss...............

:stuff:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

When i saw this it bought a grin to my face .They say great minds think alike .I also hve been told today" CLEAR IT UP."cant`t tell her got paint on her hairdry when i was using it to dry some of the wash i was applying

She said do it in the workshop, tried to tell her it was to dusty ,should have known better as the answer of course was clean it up?and just to show what i mean :=











CAS said:


> Wife just spoke. She observes one project on the kitchen island, another on the breakfast table. She advises that now that I am somewhat retired, the house will not look like it does on weekends, the other five days. Jeez, just when I've ditched one boss...............
> 
> :stuff:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 9° this morning, but things are looking up temperature wise! 
Hope you don't have a hangover CAS from all of that celebrating!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> Good Morning All! 9° this morning, but things are looking up temperature wise!
> Hope you don't have a hangover CAS from all of that celebrating!


Naw, my wife makes sure that I observe my two-drink limit. Those hangover days occurred 45 years ago when I was young and stupid.

(Now I'm old and stupid.)

15 degrees F here in Tulsa, but it's supposed to begin warming up tomorrow.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day all. Mardi Gras Day here. Ending 2weeks street parades and hang overs for many in Mobile. Mid 30's here this morning with chance of rain.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey, just celebrated Ash Tuesday with an overdose of Pendleton 1910 Rye, and there is no way I'll make it until midnight.

This evening we were trying to assist a sweet young lady with whom my wife volunteers at Tulsa's Teach for America. She's asking for advise for where next to volunteer, and we're concerned about those foreign nations that are very dangerous but much in need of such support. Such a sweet young girl with such a big heart. We will have to consider this tomorrow.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 21° and snow comming! BUT a warming trend is on the way! 

Well it finally happened! I had to take my first high blood pressure pill! I've been pretty blessed with good health, I guess I was due!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great day here, cool and dry. Yesterday was cold and wet but was a great day to tune up the edges on my palm tools and carving knives. I try to clean and strop my tools as I go. But I do a semiannual tune up. With these old eyes I can miss some of those little micro dings you can get in the cutting edge working with hard woods.. I have a nice magnifying glass in one of my work lights that lets me find them. They are mostly a issue on micro tools when you are doing fine detail. But can be an issue on any tool. In hardwoods those micro dings can leave scratches I do not see and do not think I need to sand until the finish goes on and they stand out.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

To stay on topic for a moment. Expecting sun and some temp above freezing within 48 hours. May soon be able to get near some wood lots I want to investigate for sticks.



CV3 said:


> With these old eyes I can miss some of those little micro dings you can get in the cutting edge working with hard woods.. I have a nice magnifying glass in one of my work lights that lets me find them. They are mostly a issue on micro tools when you are doing fine detail. But can be an issue on any tool. In hardwoods those micro dings can leave scratches I do not see and do not think I need to sand until the finish goes on and they stand out.


I began to sharpen my kitchen knives by hand several years ago. I had trouble knowing if I was raising micro burs on the edges, so I bought a magnifier visor. It has 3 layers of lenses, over kill in most cases. Sort of a flip down microscope. I read that currently visors are often equipped w. LED lights. For mine, I bought a pair of clip ons. It has proven very useful for all sorts of sharpening jobs, and been useful a few times for detail carving. Good for threading needles, too.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

What a great way to celebrate with a pendletons never thought of that excuse..CAS

Looks like a lot of us have the same problem its a pain when you need maginication to see clearly

back on subject

The weather its looking good 54 o f in your money,Watched (on tv) puffins returning to the breeding grounds today every one thought the winter storms would decimate then ,There a ungainly bird on land very colourful and ran striaght to there old burrows when landed getting ready for breeding season i suppose

Vist to my brotheres place watched a robbin tapping on the window asking to be fed ,funny how the learn to do that .Its a small bird very different from yours ,very aggresive towards other robins

.all in all a warm bright day hope it stays that way



gdenby said:


> To stay on topic for a moment. Expecting sun and some temp above freezing within 48 hours. May soon be able to get near some wood lots I want to investigate for sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning fellow stick makers! 19° here today, but it's supposed to get up to 39° today and 51° tomorrow! Spring is in the air!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The buds are on the trees here on the gulf coast. Upper 50's today and rain. Looks like a good day to carve.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

At 0830 it's already 36°F and heading towards a high of 46°F, much improved. Retirement is tough though. I woke up at 0800 and the sun was up already. It was a long 30-second walk to the coffee pot and another five steps around the corner to the home office. This commute is killing me.

The birds are already trying to build nests on top of the speakers on our back porch. I shewed them away this morning. The big question of the day: is it better to scare the birds with a homemade walking stick or a homemade slingshot?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

You've got it so tuff CAS!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a hard life CAS commutting to the coffee at least i dont have stairs,

Dont know about a good day to carve its always a good day to be around dont fancy the alternative CV3


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> Its a hard life CAS commutting to the coffee at least i dont have stairs,
> 
> Dont know about a good day to carve its always a good day to be around dont fancy the alternative CV3


As a long-time friend and geologist-mentor used to say, "any day I wake up on the right side of the grass is a good day."


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Cas from where im sat now reading all this about walking stick ,my old pultney whiskey is already on the desk and the bottle less than 5 paces away .i say this because some of us have our priorities right

And as all you VETS. say lead by example,

But most of all enjoy what your doing whatever it is lifes to short not to


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cobalt, you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Today well be house cleaning in the shop. Between honey do's and stick making it has gotten piled up. Mid 60's and no rain today. If time permits I will start a new tool carrier project for my palm tools and carving knives.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

19° this morning -- but it's supposed to get really nice today! 
Sorry I'm late today, but I'm stuck on my day off officiating a last minute wedding! Uck! I would wrather be doing a funeral!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Going to be in the 60's the next several days. Going to be getting the garden ready this weekend and putting together a portable chicken coop, but hopefully get some carving done.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its going to be in the 60`s here next week so hope to start the cigar box guitar been given some hard wood to play with. The wife suggests the garden needs getting ready for the flowers so it depends its the garden or the workshop

Already been told to replant the bird of paradise flowers ,some thing i dont like doing as they will flower better if not touched ,The list gets longer the green house needs cleaning inside and out and the conservatory windows and guttering needs a clean so a list of things to do not of my making.another thing the path needs cleaning so i have been told its slippery,All this time wiating for warmer weather and now ??!!! ??%% and with shanks and wood waiting to be carved I think i know who will get there way


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cobalt it would seems wives on both sides of the Atlantic think alike, I awoke to a list on the coffee pot. With a post scripted "MORE TO COME". ( The dog likes to dig. Now is I could just teach her to put flowers in the holes!)


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks good, 60's here for the next 4 or 5 days. Have a great weekend every one.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

! It was above freezing yesterday, maybe the first time in more than 2 weeks. There were pools of snow melt water in the street. I'll have to get my shorts and sandles out any day now. 

But I expect the sap to start running really soon, and hope enough snow melts away that I can get to a couple of stick trees before they fill w. water.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

CAS said:


> At 0830 it's already 36°F and heading towards a high of 46°F, much improved. Retirement is tough though. I woke up at 0800 and the sun was up already. It was a long 30-second walk to the coffee pot and another five steps around the corner to the home office. This commute is killing me.
> 
> The birds are already trying to build nests on top of the speakers on our back porch. I shewed them away this morning. The big question of the day: is it better to scare the birds with a homemade walking stick or a homemade slingshot?


Before retirement, my alarm was set for 5 a.m. I gradually upped that to 5:30. Finally, I just stopped, and usually rise around 6:30. My wife is still working, so my morning chore is making sure there's hot coffee when she rises. I still have to shovel snow and clear her car, but without her schedule, I would have quite forgotten the "work week."

A few years ago, my father was sent to the hospital. My uncle, already in his 90's, was with him at the hospital. When I was contacted, and went to se Dad, my uncle was quite distressed, and said that he had called me over and over, and had no reply. "Where were you?" "Ummm, its Wednesday, I was at work." "Oh ..." and a look of recollection passed over his face.

Stick-making keeps me on something of routine. I push myself to get my chores done in the morning, so I can have as much of the afternoon, and good light, to hack away.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Yesterday in NW Indiana ( Lake county ) it hit low 40*s and started a much needed melt of the 5' high piles of snow the plows have pushed onto the edge of our property. Today its 29* and snowing again!

Wife and I are going to the local county park today to see some native Americans & French Voyager reenactors at a 1700's maple syrup camp. In our country's early history maple sugar was one of the only resources for sweets and a valuable trade good as well. Not sure they will have much sap flowing the weather has been too cold! The park will also have the 1840's grist mill operating grinding corn meal. Wish it was a few degrees warmer. Ah well good to get out anyway.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 22° and partly sunny here today, expect to see 40° latter! Spring is in the air!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nearing noon here in Tulsa, daylight savings time, it's 44°F. Today's goals include:


Completing the information to submit to our accountant who prepares our tax forms annually,
Sanding down and polishing a too-thick protective layer of epoxy over gold-colored initials that I embedded in my now-retired Doc's stick,
Sanding on my brother's stick, starting with the excess epoxy that I used to secure the diver's compass at the top.

Have a great Sunday, all!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great day! 74 on the back porch with a nice breeze. To much stuff or to small a shop? That is the question! My quick cleaning of the shop has tuned into a clean out of the shop. To much (I may need that someday ) stacked on shelves and in corners. Time to thin out the whole place. So I can start again.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning! Finally a teeny taste of spring today in NW Indiana. Today's forecast calling for a high of 56* yippee. I'll temper that yippee with an ah ---- its supposed to be 29* with a rain snow mix Wed!

We will enjoy today as tomorrow never comes!

Mark


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning all you stick enthusiasts! Partly cloudy and 38° here this morning, but it's supposed to reach 56° today yipie! Happy stick hunting!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day my fellow carvers 75 here today. I will do my carving under the old oak tree this find day.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

it may be 54 f here but its a cold wind as the song goes " baby its cold outside"


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning stick makers! 42° here and expecting 60° today! But believe it or not, we are under a winter storm watch! Rain -- ice and snow are on the way!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Up and about early Rad it must be about 6am your time its nearly 11am here

winter storm watch noooo its warm bright and sunny here in the mid 50 f well batteren the hatchs get some hot coffee on dont envy you one bit wintesr to long


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm always up by 6am except for Saturday morning.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, I guess Spring has Sprung here. Altho tomorrow will be back below freezing, yesterdays temperature jumped to 50F, the 2nd day in a row above freezing in weeks. How do I know it is spring? The maple tree that stands over where I park my car covered my windshield with sticky sap drippings over night. Down side, looks like I'll be gathering more green wood. Upside, It was sunny enough yesterday that I was able to sit and carve on my garden bench.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 27° and ....... SNOW! :-(


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There is a lot of color starting to appear in the trees and bushes down here. Uper 60's and it looks like the same for the next week.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Just popped in to have a coffee and of coarse to have a look at what everyones up to

its 56 f here very sunny no wind very nice. Hope things improve for everyone


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 7° here and cloudy! Will it ever end?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We 33 hear this morning. But weare warming to the mid 60's . Hope things warm up for you soon Rad.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> We 33 hear this morning. But weare warming to the mid 60's . Hope things warm up for you soon Rad.


Thanks CV3! I'm sure by July things will be better!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess its still morning. Going up to 35* today, tomorrow low 50s* Yippee!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> I guess its still morning. Going up to 35* today, tomorrow low 50s* Yippee!


It's just a tease!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Up and moving this morning. 70 in lower Alabama today. I am panera's bread drinking coffee and waiting for some old vets to trade sea stories with. Hope your tools stay sharp and your lumber workable. Have a dreat day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Taste of spring this morning, low 50's today in NW Indiana. Need to get rid of this snow to go stick hunting!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll won't be carving today, despite the good weather, Just got out from a small hernia surgery. Have been advised to not operate an auto, or sign legal docs. They didn't mention it, but I suppose pushing on hard wood with super sharp tools is also a no-no.

But, under the influence, I suppose if I stare hard enough at the grain, I really could see the wood spirit grinning out. Who needs prep drawings when the face is right there? Although darn it, hold still, stop winking and grinning. hew:

FWIW, in the event of flu, one really can cough hard enough to "bust a gut."


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Loks like that will keep you put of mischief. ,and get you bored nothing worse than wanting to do something and cant.

but good luck time will help

Not a lot happening here nobody carving ?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a great weekend. It is going to be 70's and a wet one starting tonight though tomorrow. We average 60+ inches of rain so wet is something we live with.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all, high 40*s today and then dropping AGAIN with a four letter word SNOW! Old man winter just does not want to let go around here


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Today is nice, the clouds are rolling in now with rain in the forecast. If it looks like rain by mid-afternoon, our planned hike (with sticks) with daughter's family (two grandkids) at Turkey Mountain will be called off. Then we'll probably watch a Disney movie with the kids.

Problem to solve this weekend: carefully sand down and polish the excess epoxy over the gold plated initials in my doctor's stick. Picked up some advise and some materials at Woodcraft yesterday. I was on the wrong track and melting the epoxy with a buffing wheel on the Dremel, and tripoli. Bad move. Now I'm on the right track I think.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning all you Great Carvers and Stick Makers! 27° here today but supposed to reach the 40's and sunny! Spring is a commin!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is loud here. Thunder storms and tornato watches here. Highs in the 70's.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> It is loud here. Thunder storms and tornato watches here. Highs in the 70's.


I could go for the 70's


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll settle for the 40*s, not getting much over freezing here today.

Took a ride yesterday to the LaSalle Fish and Wildlife area by the Kankakee river, saw many storm damaged trees! Hate to see that, but if Mother Nature provides who am I to argue, eh? Soon as this snow melts and the weather cooperates will have to get down there before the firewood harvesters do.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

in the 60`s here the kiwi tree is budding along with the pomigrantie and fig tree even signs of the grape vine starting to bud its going in the right direction.Toruble i i have to treat the fence with presevative before they really get going no carving done today.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 17° and clear this morning -- but hope springs eternal!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

At 0630 it's already up to 29°F here in Tulsa. Happy St. Patrick's Day all, and don't drink too much of that green beer. I have a physical exam tomorrow, so I'd better be a teetotaler.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning and ditto on Happy St. Patrick's Day. Sunny and a whopping 38* forecast today.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

50 in Mobile rain gone we had 21/2 inches. Sun shine until the weekend. Yards are budding.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

62 f here bright sunshine and treating that dam fence when could be carving


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 27° and sunny this morning, supposed to reach 54° yahoo! Mother Nature is going to toy with us for a few days and then hit us with winter again! :-(

I guess it's better just to take what we can get -- one day at a time.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning from NW Indiana. Forecast calls for mid 50's here as well.

Have my work cut out for myself today playing amateur arborist. Our prize October Glory red maple ( I planted this tree) in the front yard has a split crotch about hallway up the tree. If I cut the two halves off I will top the tree, lose the leader and totally disfigure it. I am going to attempt to bolt the split back together and also cable the two sections together above the split. We can't bare the thought of losing this tree, the beauty of the tree's form, spring buds and flaming red autumn leaves are too much to lose. At our ages the wife and I won't be around to see another grow up.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck on the tree repair MJC4 -- hope it turns out well!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick makers! 44° this morning and Spring showers are on the way!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

40 and gray this AM but sun and 70 by this afternoon. Another day in the honey do bucket. This woman is interfering the carvings waiting to be created in the shop.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 -- Just remember the old saying -- If Mama's not happy, Nobody's happy!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning 40*s today and rain. Rain is melting remaining snow piles, finally


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

spring has sprung its warming up

cant belive how much post there is today on the whols site ,

lots of comments on things, some useful stuff we can learn from


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's 34° and cloudy and winter just doesn't want to let go! But it will! And I can barely wait!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

good morning doesn't look or feel like the 1st day of spring around here, cold and grey


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice day here 75 on the porch some gray clouds but the birds a singing.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Slingers! 29° and cloudy this morning, supposed to reach 56!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

We had about an inch of snow over nite. My wife, upon seeing it asked "Where'd that come from? Its Spring!"


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dusting of snow here as well , forecast for close to 60* for today. We will have to get out for a nice walk today and enjoy this short burst of spring weekend forecast is not so good


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I almost feel guilty! . Bright sun and 75 in lower Alabama.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 41° this morning, expecting 49° -- but winter returns tomorrow; it sure was a short spring!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Woke up at 0330 and it was 51. Went back to sleep. Now at 0730 it is 45. Wrong direction! If I could I'd go back to sleep and not wake up until the groundhog comes back out.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Woke up at 0330 and it was 51. Went back to sleep. Now at 0730 it is 45. Wrong direction! If I could I'd go back to sleep and not wake up until the groundhog comes back out.


Good to hear from you CAS! I'm going to shoot the first whistle pig that sticks his head up out of his hole! Their pretty pesky around here!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

70's today and 3 days of rain . Back to the 60's for high for a while. Spring ALLERGIES are alive and well. Sinuses are close. Went out this morning and the cars were pollen pee green. Rain should help some.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> CAS said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up at 0330 and it was 51. Went back to sleep. Now at 0730 it is 45. Wrong direction! If I could I'd go back to sleep and not wake up until the groundhog comes back out.
> ...


Speaking of shooting, "angry bird" AKA Rude Robin smashes himself into the bathroom window every 15 seconds, periodically. By now he has TBI and doesn't know what he's doing. I need to reband a slingshot snd put him out of his misery. Can't sleep in with that noise. Of course you might say "at your age you can't sleep anyway" and you'd be correct!
;-)


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all, another tease of spring, yesterday @ 60*, today @ 40* and dropping into the 30*s again for a few days.

I surely hope we don't have another one of those winter to summer seasons around here!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Day stick people. I hope your day is a great one. 65 and T storms is the out look for us today. Company coming from Pensailvainia today to enjoy our sun shine. Oh well the food is good.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 23° and cloudy! Winter has returned! :-(


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning.Snowing AGAIN! 20*s :coldb:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning! 18° cold and cloudy! But I see light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning sounds like a broken record yet another crappy cold day around here its going up to a whole 39*, was 10* overnight! I'm going to call b.s. on spring!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! It's 19° this morning with a 70% chance of snow. :-(
On top of that I have to spend time in the dentist's torture rack -- miserable start to the day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunny here today, high in mid 60's . Cooling to middle 30's tonight but back in the 70'S by the weekend. We have family here from Reading Pa. Still snowing there. so the ran away from home.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good afternoon its 28* and another inch of snow fell overnight!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Fellow Stick Makers! Partly cloudy and 13° this morning! I just know that true spring must just be around the corner!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day all. It is 38 and clear. You spilled some cold Rad!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Good day all. It is 38 and clear. You spilled some cold Rad!


Sorry! I'll try to clean it up!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We will try and pump up some gulf warm Rad.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> We will try and pump up some gulf warm Rad.


That would be most welcome! I need heat! Bring me heat! The older I get, the more I hate winter -- but what's a guy to do? Complaining about it won't help -- but that doesn't seem to stop me!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Below freezing, but bright and sunny, and may get near 40F in the afternoon.

May get a piece of mulberry today. Stopped by a city park where sticks and branches are piled. There was a nice length of sycamore, unusually straight, but appears to have rotted some. Cut out a bent section from another fresher piece of sycamore that I think could be shaped into a decent handle.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Already 40°F in Tulsa, a great morning for sticks. Rain and colder this afternoon. But, "retirement" isn't so retiring, as I am swamped with work commitments. But it's getting paid to have fun anyway.

Looking forward to a weekend visit from my brother and sister, and pulling out the stick inventory for a family hike (ten of us) at Turkey Mountain.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings all,

Forecast today of a whopping 42*. Weekend forecast is promising though, high 50*s to low 60*s on Sunday.

Winter storms broke our grape arbor, started fabricating a new one and hope to get it stained today so we can tear down what's left of the old one and get the new one installed before the grape vines start to put on new growth. I believe I will have to just set it in place and wind the vines through it for now as the frost needs to come out of the ground before I can anchor stake it down. Being retired as CAS has so aptly said is not so "retiring". Leisure time is at a premium as all the household jobs around here that were on the back burner while I was working are now at the forefront. Ah well not complaining, just saying " there's no rest for the wicked."


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 28° and partly cloudy -- looks like spring is struggling to take hold! I'm rooting for it


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you have a great day where ever you are. 54 here with rain at 80% I think we have seen the last of the temps in the 30's tell late fall.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Tulsa is nearly as nice as Mobile this morning. 57 at 0830, temps increased all night long. Windy night, some chance of rain today. I'm booted out of the house for a few hours today, and plan to have my final shot of the season at some good sticks. Sap is already rising as the redbuds and pears are showing. But I have my Pentacryl tube for mitigating the effects of drying and cracking.

Last trip out, I found no keepers in four hours of trekking through the woods. Either my eyesight is failing or I'm getting too picky.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning from NW Indiana. Gray day today its raining now but at least it will hit 50* today. The combination of 50* with the rain should get rid of the rest of the dirty snow piles left about. Once all the snow has left this time of year and before the greenery starts it is always so dismal looking. Also after the snow is gone all the trash on the roadsides is visible.

We live on such a wonderful planet and are the smartest creatures that inhabit it and yet we are the biggest bunch of slobs!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning from NW Indiana. Gray day today its raining now but at least it will hit 50* today. The combination of 50* with the rain should get rid of the rest of the dirty snow piles left about. Once all the snow has left this time of year and before the greenery starts it is always so dismal looking. Also after the snow is gone all the trash on the roadsides is visible.
> 
> We live on such a wonderful planet and are the smartest creatures that inhabit it and yet we are the biggest bunch of slobs!


Yeah, unfortunately the land around the souther portion of Lake Michigan gets gets a lot of abuse. As does the lake water. Me and the family went up north several times years ago, around both Traverse City and Munising in the UP. When we came home, and wanted a dip in southern Lake Mich., it was almost sickening. Up north, I could stand in water up to my armpits, and see my toes wiggling. At the south end of L. Mich, couldn't see my feet when I was knee deep.

Wife and I still make at least a few trips to the Indiana national lakeshore every summer. The decline in the woodlands isn't dramatic, but noticeable to us over the years since we honeymooned at the Dunes.

And to continue a depressing theme, hear about the oil spill at the BP refinery in Whiting? Fortunately, the water is still so cold that the crude pretty much congealed and was not too hard to contain.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

British summet time begins on sunday thank goodnes ,the clocks are put forward 1 hour giving us longer days.Wish they would bring it in line with europe tho.They will still be a hours diffence in the time

Do you move you clocks according to the season?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes Cobalt depending on your time zone. Here in the Central time zone we "spring" ahead one hour which we did on March 9th. We will "fall" back on November 2nd.

Some time zones move ahead and some don't.

For years Indiana which has 2 time zones was one of those. Those of us in Central time moved our clocks ahead one hour in spring while those in the state on Eastern time did not. A few years ago the politicians in our capitol changed that and put the Eastern time part of our state on daylight time as well. Thus folks that live in the Midwest are on East coast time, makes no sense to me.

Used to make it rough on the guys that worked for me that lived in Eastern time and worked on Chicago's central time.

Now that I am retired they can put the clocks anywhere they want, I'm in my own time zone!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning! 50° --- 50° ----- FIFTY DEGREES!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A soggy good morning! 1 1/2 " sense midnight and more on the way. 65 degrees, going to the 70's. The good news is it will wash the pollen down for a day. Glad you are warming up Rad.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> A soggy good morning! 1 1/2 " sense midnight and more on the way. 65 degrees, going to the 70's. The good news is it will wash the pollen down for a day. Glad you are warming up Rad.


Me Too! I hear it is even supposed to be warmer on Monday!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain in a.m. and sun in p.m. here. Still at least 10* colder than normal around here only mid 40's today low 40's tomorrow. 60* and sunny forecast for Sunday, Yippee I might have to put on a speedo and go to the beach!!!!!! :hot:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Rain in a.m. and sun in p.m. here. Still at least 10* colder than normal around here only mid 40's today low 40's tomorrow. 60* and sunny forecast for Sunday, Yippee I might have to put on a speedo and go to the beach!!!!!! :hot:


Going to have a hard time getting that picture out of my head!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A man in a speedo on a Indiana beach with a owl on his walking stick. Truly a spiritual picture. He must be a carver.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rad you don't need to imagine!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 37° and cloudy and expecting a mixed bag of rain and snow! I think it's winters last gasp -- here's hoping!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone, 61 and a clear and damp morning in Mobile. 3 3/4 inches of rain in the last 24 hours at my house but today sun and 70's is the forecast.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

35* and grey overcast here heading to low 40*s today. Its the continuing lack of sunshine that gets me down, Tomorrow sunshine and spring like is the forecast.! If your a baseball fan opening day is Monday. My favorite team, the Chicago White Sox, open at home. That is a sure sign of spring!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone! 70's here,


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Sort of like last year, Spring is really springing out. 20F this morning, high 60's tomorrow. I should have had my garden starts going a week ago.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Taste of spring today sunny & high 50*s, got a couple outside projects to start, finally getting some decent weather!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

at last the nights are drawing out and the sun has warmth in it ,

but have to treated the remaining fence panels and repair a couple when i want to finish of the project work


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All. 28° and clear this moring -- looking to reach 60° later!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day all. It is going to be a great spring day here. 43 going to a sunny 71


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning its 40* here in NW Indiana heading to mid 60*s. Great day to get outside and get something done. Tomorrow its going to go crashing back into the 40*s. Yuck!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 49° this morning, expecting to reach the 60° mark but rain, rain, rain for the rest of the week!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, sunny & high of 50* today, rain and colder on the way next few days.

I am really starting to believe in the whole climate change thing. In my youth we had snow and winter weather by mid November and March always "came in like a lion and out like a lamb".

The transition from fall to winter and winter to spring has steadily been creeping backward, IMO. Novembers have been warmer and winter has ben hanging on to the end of April the last several years.

Last November we had devastating tornados tearing through the Midwest, unheard of in years gone by!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

about 60 here and would you belive it air quality is poor, the weather man saying its the dust from the sahara desrt is causing it . a south wind all the way from africa ,t he cars covered in a redish dust .. 1 good thing about the rain thats been forecast hopefuuly it will wash it of


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 42° cloudy and yet MORE RAIN!
At least it isn't snow!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning high 40*s here and rain on the way as well. Outdoor projects may be on hold!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All. 41° and raaaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking out the window at my drenched garden, I said to my wife "Well, they say April showers bring May flowers..." To which she replied, "This is just going to bring a lot of mud."


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

High 40*s today and ditto on the rain!

April showers bring flooding. We've got mallard's swimming in the meadow!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All you Stick Slingers! 56° and more rain -- with thunder! I think spring is here!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings and salutations to all of you stick makers, collectors, other interested parties. Another soggy gray day on the way here in the Hoosier state. The only solace is the temperature is heading in the right direction, mid 50*s today.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Wiiiiiinnnnnddddddddyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 34° and cloudy this morning -- no more rain untill Monday. Looks like its going to be a nice weekend!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day every one. Mid 60's today and like you Rad we are looking at rain for the next few days.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dry here and sunshine, high 40's.

The Duneland Carving Club is having there annual show today, we've never been so looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning one and all. 41* this morning, bright sunshine and a predicted high of 58*. Good day to get out and finish the grape arbor and bench.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Missed morning so good afternoon. Rainy on and off here.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. We can't seem to get a break in the weather here, went from a beautiful spring day yesterday to this cold, damp and dreary day today. High of 48* and rainy. After the excessive snow fall of the past winter this rain has no where to go, the ground around here is totally saturated, its becoming a muddy mess.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. Nice day in NW Indiana, clouds and sun, high in low 50*s. Hanging the gourd birdhouses today that the wife and I made this winter. Saw our first bluebird yesterday.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bright and blue ski's on the Alabama gulf coast. Highs about 70 and low humidity. Does not get much better this.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings another beautiful spring day in NW Indiana. Low 60*s and bright sunshine.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

78 here today. That's after the fog burns off.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

1 more beautiful spring day mid 70*s today. Rain on the way tonight/tommorow


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

is every one is gardening? to nice a day to be indoors?

what excuse can i make to get out of it mmm fed up with paining the fence ,but needs another coat


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another great day here. Mid 70's But Pollen is brutal. We live in a area with oaks in almost every yard yellow green covering every thing. Had to wear dust mask to work in the yard.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Its overcast and warm here today mid 60*s. Change is on the way though a cold front comes through tonight and temps are gonna plummet, yuck.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Back from a little vacation and back to the old grind! It's 70° out right now! But a 100% chance of snow tomorrow! :-(


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. What a difference a day makes! It's in the 40*s and raining this morning. Going to be cold for 2-3 days.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretty weekend, 80's...going to dip back down to 60s-30's part of the week.

Here's my woodwork for the weekend. Making a chicken tractor for the girls.

Try not to look at the rest of the yard....spring cleanup is in order


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

JJireh:

OK -- I have to ask -- what's a chicken tractor?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Basically, a coop on wheels, with an area underneath for ranging

Google images


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

JJireh said:


> Basically, a coop on wheels, with an area underneath for ranging
> Google images


Ah -- now I understand! I had this image of little girls riding around in a train that looked like a chicken.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet here this morning. We had 4 inches of rain in the last 24hrs. Cool, high in the low 60's today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, NOT ! Its April the 15th see the attached pic :growl: I've had it


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning, NOT ! Its April the 15th see the attached pic :growl: I've had it


Amen Brother!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Pleased thats sorted i had no idea what it was?

but it looks to be coming on well JJireh


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 24° and sunny here this morning! It's going to warm up -- I think spring is coming -- AND IT'S ABOUT TIME!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Today the 50*s.

I was in the garage yesterday changing the oil in my lawn tractor with 3" of snow on the ground. This :blink: about sums up how this spring has been for us!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nothing happening ? must be to cold to work, well isuppose i will have to tidy up the workshop again .It must be the easter hols with everyone? or the lady of the house has designated some jobs for everyone. . favour the last suggestion


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

50*s and sun here again today, not complaining its an improvement over the snow from 2 days ago!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's 45° here this morning supposed to be in the 60's and sunny today !


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Every one must be out hunting chocolate easter eggs not much happening


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Sunny 50*s again today. Good day for a walk in the woods.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Fellow Stick Makers! Dry, Sunny and 40° this morning -- another nice day in store! Tomorrow is going to tease us with picture perfect weather! :-() YEAH!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning from lower Alabama. Mid to upper 70's her today and sunny.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a wonderful Easter!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Happy Easter. And, the weather is co-operating. Sunny and 70s coming. No stick work today, except maybe carrying one when we walk the visiting kids dogs.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning and Happy Easter everyone. As gdenby said its a beautiful day in the Hoosier State, 70*s and plenty of sunshine!


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning and happy holidays everyone

38* atm expecting 61* today


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 47° this morning -- looks like another great day!


----------



## Sandywitch327 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Good morning - hope everyone has a glorious day *


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

65 here today bright sunshine and cleaning up the mess in the workshop again. and its annoying could do with a cleaner, any volunteers please??


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Overcast with showers on the way today. 60* now, low 70*s forecast


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 56° and cloudy with rain likely today -- but that won't slow me down! At least it's not snow!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cold front passed through and rain cleared out 43* and sunshine now, low 50*s for a high.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's cloudy and 40° here this morning -- another day in the office instead of the woods! Friday and Saturday are my days off and Saturday is Looking really good!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

good morning 39* and sunny. low 50*s today. should be a good day to prep the vegetable gardens.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> good morning 39* and sunny. low 50*s today. should be a good day to prep the vegetable gardens.


Indeed! Over the past weekend, we saw hints that our three figs survived the winter! Blackberrries, blueberries, raspberries, and the grape vine are in good shape. I planted three of our favorite heirloom black cherry tomatoes, and a fourth one, an experiment. Two "Big Jim" pepper plants from Hatch, NM, and two Jalapeno Tams are in the ground. Sixteen okra plants went in, and it looks like only fourteen will make it. Two cilantro plants (it's unbelievably expensive in the stores here) and a lavender were added to my wife's herb collection. Saturday night, the plantings were watered in by about 3/4" of a very slow, gentle sprinkle.

Off to a good start. Now I need to finish replacing the bird netting that was brought down last winter by a hackberry limb.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning all.

39*, Damp and cloudy here.

:crazysmile:

Guess I'll use the time to pop into town for more supplies.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone. A chamber of commerce day here, blue sky's 80, a breeze and low humidity.


----------



## Sandywitch327 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Good morning all - looks like a nice day. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to work on some staffs today* :thumbsu:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 41° and cloudy today -- rain tomorrow. Spring is really having trouble making a foothold!
I'll be out of touch for a couple of days -- have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> Good Morning All! 41° and cloudy today -- rain tomorrow. Spring is really having trouble making a foothold!
> I'll be out of touch for a couple of days -- have a great weekend everyone!


Hope the weekend is fun for you!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well the nice part of spring is ending. The humid part , which will last tell Oct, has started. 84 here today, dew point 70 and 96 % humidity. It will rust your carving knife. :-(


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, mid 60*s today and then mid 50*s tomorrow. :blink:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, cool weekend on the way 50*s today and strong North winds off Lake Michigan cooling us down. Brrrrrrr. What happened to spring?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 37° and partly cloudy this morning -- looks like it's going to be an OK day.
Rain all next week! :-0


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning friends. 80's and wet in the for cast for lower Alabama.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, mid 60*s today and rain on the way.


----------



## Sandywitch327 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Good morning *

*Rainy again today or at least very damp out so Wyvern and I will see how much we can do outside.*

*Got some cool stuff yesterday when we went to "the big city" and we can't wait to try them out.*


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well its late afternoon here .

Had another busy day had a drive out .Drove past a RAF airbase they where pulling out the lancastor bomber as we went past .like all boys had to look at her.along side her was the spitfire plane and the lightening jet engine good to see them.Instintcivley know when there flying from the sound they make ,much loved around these parts.

Went for a walk in a old english wood full of oak ash larch bierch and beech fast disapering ,The village was a picture in the warm sunshine full of thatched cottages and cottage gardens .just love old rural england in the spring, The fields are a blaze of colour bright yellow with rape seed growing good jod we dont suffer hat fever

And finished of with a tradtional english lunch ,braised pear with a blue cheese salad, followed by cider glazed pork ,yorkshire pudding with fresh vegs. all home cooked and fresh stuff followed by sticky toffee pudding butter sctoch sauce and ice cream.Tottaly stuffed

now going to cut out another interchangeable topper


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 48° and sunny right now -- but the rain is coming and staying for a while.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning mid 40*s and raining. Mid 60*s and thunderstorms predicted for today.

I hope we stay out of the severe weather that has been battering some of the country south west of here.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's 57° and rainy today ALL day! Hope all you southern guys and gals are safe!


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning everyone. Rumor has it we're looking at rain on n off all week long with temps about *50 in Upstate N.Y.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet ! Hard rain over about 4 hours last night. Over 6 inchs in my yard. Thankfully we did not get the tornatos they sufferd in areas in north Alabama last night. More to deal with today. But looks like just rain for us again.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Low 70's today and rain later.

Heavy rain last night and lots of rumbling but fortunately we didn't get the severe weather here either.

Our hearts go out to those who endured the brunt of these storms. Portions of Indiana were torn apart last fall by tornados.

Its scary to think that in the blink of an eye everything you've worked for or those you love can be taken away by the weather.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Fellow stick makers and Collectors! 51° and rainy here this morning. CV3 are you still above water?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all, mid 50*s and a chance of rain today,

All this rain definitely making the grass grow. I mowed yesterday between showers and this morning it doesn't even look like it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it is SOGGY down here. Just a bit over 15 inches of rain in less than 24 hours. at one point it was coming down at 4 inches in a hour. Some areas over in Gulf shores and Pensacola FL got 20 to 24inches. That's wet sock weather.

Today sunny and 83.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning to all stick makers and friends.

What a miserable start to May. Its 47*, overcast, windy with a C-O-L-D drizzle falling and not expected to get much over 50* today. Weather geeks on the TV station say its the coldest May 1st in our area since 1940! To say its the coldest May 1st in my lifetime is accurate as I am not that old. (Anybody 74 years young out there?)

With the brutal winter we had and this very late and cold spring I think "Global Warming" is an inaccurate term, I'd go with climate change. Or maybe one of those massive earthquakes wobbled the the earth a bit? Whatever the cause this weather stinks!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 48° and cloudy with rain likely, will spring ever get here!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great weekend stickmakers. Sun shine and 80 here.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone

Just a reminder: We'll be taking a finger count come Monday just to make sure they're all there.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick collectors! 50° and cloudy! Slow spring -- long winter -- I just hope we don't have a fast summer!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Just checked my fingers

there all there

Bank holiday weekend here and the May fair is here cant drive in to town or park anywhere Dam king John with his royal charter giving them the right to do it

GRUMPY OLD MAN HERE


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good Day All. Lousy spring weather in NW Indiana. Yesterday was beautiful, sunny mid 60*s. Today low 50*s with a cold north wind off Lake Michigan and rain showers. I agree with you Rad a S-L-O-W Spring, the red buds haven't even bloomed around here yet!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool 50*s, cloudy and a shower, again. Sounds like a broken record. ( Most folks on here old enough to remember records,yes?)


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

High 70's to mid 80's and sunny last few days...finally finished the coop...well almost  Took the girls to the Renaissance Fest on Saturday topped off with a trip to the jazz festival that night...gorgeous weekend.

There is actually a guy who has been building a castle here for the last 40 years (Keep really, but he calls it a castle...) and they host the Ren Fest on his land.















And here's red with the obligatory turkey shank


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

JJireh said:


> High 70's to mid 80's and sunny last few days...finally finished the coop...well almost  Took the girls to the Renaissance Fest on Saturday topped off with a trip to the jazz festival that night...gorgeous weekend.
> 
> And here's red with the obligatory turkey shank
> 
> ...


That's as big as her!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CAS, hope you are no where near all the wildfires and family and friends are safe.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> CAS, hope you are no where near all the wildfires and family and friends are safe.


Many thanks! We're in Tulsa, way up in the northeast corner of the State. The wildfires are currently in central OK. Back during those "dust bowl" days, many planted red cedar along fence rows as wind breaks. That invasive species has now covered vast areas of the State. As you must know, any sort of evergreen needle burns intensely and creates thermals that send the sparks high into the air to blow downwind. It's a nightmare for those firefighters, many of whom are volunteers.

Today, the winds are forecast to increase from 30 mph to 40 mph. We are smack in the middle of Tulsa, so should the fires reach our area, we will still be just fine. The forecast for storms on Thursday may bring some welcome relief, if the precip is significant. Otherwise, just more wind to fan the flames.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Looks like Spring is findly creeping up on us! 52 and Sunny This morning!! Tomorrow 80!!!!!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good sauggy Morning All! 51° cloudy and 100% chance of boomers!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

60* this morning, beautiful day on tap for NW Indiana high 70*s.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great Morning! ! ! 65° partly cloudy -- it's going to be a GREAT DAY!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Spring? How bout summer, 85* forecast for today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A lot of rough weather coming through this morning. Heavy rain and very windy. It's supposed to clear out and get some peaks of sunshine & 70*s. Look out you folks east of here the rain is on the way.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up MJC4. It came through early this morning but all in all, it was a nice day here.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

58* now, sunshine and 70*s on the way for today


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! And to all you Mothers -Happy Mother's Day!
It's 57° and a little foggy down in the valley, but up here in the hills it's beautiful ! It's going to be a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms that put up with us stick-makers. 
Mid 80's and HUMID in lower Alabama.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms that put up with us stick-makers. 
Mid 80's and HUMID in lower Alabama.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Slingers! 68° and sunny here today - it's going to be a nice one today!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Overcast and much cooler than yesterday. Lots of rough weather blew through here last night ay least that's gone.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another cold ( for this time of year) day. Mid 50*s, overcast and rain showers, ugh!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool, 54 this AM. LOW humidity for a day or two. Will be in the mid 70's. Great weather!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers, Enthusiasts, Collectors, Fighters, Users ---- Rainy and Cold this morning here! *Enough Already*!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rotten weather up this way for mid May. Cold, low 50*s, windy, damp overcast, on and off drizzle, just plain ugly outside! I should be sitting in our swing under the maple tree admiring the gardens, instead I'm sitting here typing and brooding over the crappy weather this spring!

My niece gets married tomorrow, it's an outdoor wedding. I know she's fretting this lousy weather too. I hope at least the rain clears out.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Rotten weather up this way for mid May. Cold, low 50*s, windy, damp overcast, on and off drizzle, just plain ugly outside! I should be sitting in our swing under the maple tree admiring the gardens, instead I'm sitting here typing and brooding over the crappy weather this spring!
> 
> My niece gets married tomorrow, it's an outdoor wedding. I know she's fretting this lousy weather too. I hope at least the rain clears out.


If the wedding is any place just south of the Lake, take an umbrella.

This site has pretty good accuracy.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 41° partly cloudy today! Looks like it might start to dry out a little. We need it!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick people! One more great day of sunny skys and low humiditymid to upper 70's. But sadly just two weeks tell the start fo hurracane season!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Good day stick people! One more great day of sunny skys and low humiditymid to upper 70's. But sadly just two weeks tell the start fo hurracane season!


I'm not sure we are ever going to break out of the winter pattern!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is the spring that hasn't sprung. Another cold, lousy wet day not much more than 50*. My poor niece has an outdoor wedding at 5:00 p.m. I feel bad for the kid all that planning and we can't get a decent spring May Day its more like late March!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning All! 44° and cloudy with more rain on the way -- but it looks like we are going to dry up a little next week!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day. Low 80's in lower Alabama.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Have a great day. Low 80's in lower Alabama.


Good Morning! CV3 -- we are still trying to break out of winter! It's been a cold spring -- could go for some of that "Global Warming"


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rad said:


> CV3 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a great day. Low 80's in lower Alabama.
> ...


Would send you some if we could Rad.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all you stick makers and collectors and those who put up with us.

Nice spring day on tap here in NW Indiana, upper 60*s. Might be a shower this afternoon though. We can deal with spring showers its good for the flowers!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning fellow stick enthusiasts! 55° and cloudy here this morning -- looks like we might just barely squeak out a warm holiday weekend -- at least it's not supposed to rain.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fog, humid and 89 today. Dog gets a bath and work in the shop will fill this day. Hope your Tuseday is one that lets you smile.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice warm day on tap here in NW Indiana, pushing 80*. We will find something to do outdoors.

Might have to put up the carving tools for a couple days.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Humid is the order of the day down here. Dew point mid 60's, 96% humidity and temps in the upper 80's . The term steam bath comes to mind.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Looks like its going to be a great weekend! I will be out of touch for a few days - - to all of the USAers have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Beautiful day on tap mid 60*s and lots of sunshine. Two projects in the works for the next couple of days,

Today get the lawn spruced up for the holiday weekend and the second get my mother's garden cleaned up and planted with flowers.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a great Memorial week end. God bless the families and memory of those that gave thier all for all of us!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Today here is spectacular. Clear, temp heading for upper 70's, and low humidity.

Sadly, both my father and uncle, WWII vets, have little of their memories left. So I'll offer some memories.

While stationed in England, my dad survived a V1 attack during breakfast. After D-day, he learned enough French to co-ordinate the delivery of artillery shells to the front by rail. He recalled that the piles of shells went on for 2 miles. Later, he was assigned to work as a Staff Sargent within a command unit. Unfortunately, he no longer recalls what units.

My uncle enlisted shortly before the war. He had been scheduled to go to Pearl Harbor before the attack. Subsequently, he was a warrant officer stationed at an Army airfield in Florida. Among the operations he was involved in were early attempts by the squadron at night reconnaissance and fighting.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid to upper 80's here today and sunny. Have a great day every one.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Raymond Benjamin Shawn, Texas boy, never been whupped except by his little brother, KIA 04 JUL 1968 in a VC ambush.





























As we remember the past, let's not forget those who still sacrifice for us today. On 23 May, the final 1st ANGLICO Supporting Arms Liaison Team departed Camp Pendleton and headed to Afghanistan. ANGLICO Marines spanning the generations from the Korean War to the present turned out for the send-off.

Some remember the final days of Vietnam. No U.S. troops were reported left in I-Corps. But ANGLICO teams were there, supporting allied forces including the Vietnamese Army and Marines. During the 1972 Easter Offensive, the team out of Dong Ha was extracted from the Alpha 2 hilltop while surrounded by Soviet-made tanks. Several Silver Stars resulted, KIA and MIA.

Let's pray that this drawdown phase does not prove so deadly for these elite warriors and their families. Some send-off photos:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hot, Humid, and chance of rain and upper 80' at the top of Mobile Bay.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Raining and 78 on the porch . Looks like rain for the next few days. I think this will be a tune up the tools day. Time to look for those little micro dings in the cutting edge an hone or strop the out. With the humidity high for the next six or seven months I need to do a lite coat of oil too. Get a cup of coffee turn on the elevator music and get it done. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 67° and partly cloudy here today with almost 100% humidity! Expecting a little rain later.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! . Looks like its going to be a great day in God's Country! 67° and the sun is shining!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well 4 1/2" of rain yesterday. And more coming today. A soggy 82 degrees of high. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet and muggy days a head. More rain today. 80. Bones aked all night. Old is a pain.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

CV3 said:


> Wet and muggy days a head. More rain today. 80. Bones aked all night. Old is a pain.


Both figuratively and literally! But we don't need the weatherman to tell us a storm is coming!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gorgeous day here in NW Indiana, low 80*s plenty of sun and a stiff south breeze.

Time to get outside in the gardens.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Looks like its going to be a beautiful day! And HOT!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

80's with chance of rain. A partern that well hold of most month. And hurricain season is here today. There is already some talk of something forming in the south west gulf by next weekend. We have not had any hit our area sense Katrena. My wifes office, down town, had 7 feet of storm serge in it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. Overcast and warm here close to 90* chance of rain. A crappy cold spring rolls right into summer go figure!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All -- 71° and rainy here this morning; we really don't need the rain!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello stick people. Hope you all have a great day! 75 going to 80's and wet.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings all,

Mid 80*s and some thunder boomers forecast for NW Indiana.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 69° and cloudy, but dry today!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all,

Low 80*s and lots of sun this morning. Lawn mowing and such today!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Make today a day that lets you smile. 75 going to 80 and wet. I think I said that yesterday!! And the day before.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Spectacular day. High of 75F, humidity under 50%, a completely blue sky and a freshening breeze from the northwest.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning from NW Indiana.

70* and a nice soaking rain that will work the lawn fertilizer I applied yesterday into the soil.

Any of you folks in NE Kentucky or SW Ohio? The radar looks like your getting hammered pretty hard.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day ! 90's and humid here.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Sunny an 62° here this morning -- it's only supposed to reach 68° today, but warmer weather is on the way!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bright sunshine, low humidity and low 70*s . Perfect


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunny and 90's here. Have a wonderful day where ever you are.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The hail that accompanied the worst part of the storm, 70 mph winds missed us, just passing to the south. We are receiving a gentle, soaking rain.

Our five year old grandson remembered the large scale electric train that we set up at Christmas and yesterday gave me a cardboard tunnel entrance that he had made. We will modify that to fit the tunnel that I had in the works when they arrive this afternoon. I still have to keep my head down but that doesn't keep me from having fun.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful sunshiny day, high 70*s. The wife is off to garage sales. Me time today, iced tea and hammock under the maple tree!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Day stick men and ladies. Muggy day here, dew point 75 and 97% humidity about 90. The words "steam bath" come to mind!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 62° and cloudy here this morning -- 100% cHance of rain today! :-(


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

No change here hot ,humid moggy!!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain came through here last night with the cold front. High in low 70*s, sunshine, north breeze off Lake Michigan and low humidity.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope it is a good day for every one! No real change here. Upper 80's and muggy. I read there is a chance for a tropical low to form in the Bay of Campeche near the end of the week. Need to keep an eye on those reports this time of the year.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning to all. Carbon copy of yesterday. Sunshine and 70*s


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 68° cloudy, muggy, and rain likely!
Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

70*s sunshine, blue skies & low humidity for today in NW Indiana. Great day for a walk in the woods!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I cant resist trians sets love it .great pic best thing there is enjoying grandchildrens company

I an considering giving my train set to one of my grandchildren problem is which one?

I have had it since i was 7 years old and it will soon be considered a antique it still works and in good order with some pieces having the origanl boxes

altold there is some 5 trains i think and about 40 carriages both passenger and goods.think i collected it over a few years

but have fun your grandson will love it



CAS14 said:


> The hail that accompanied the worst part of the storm, 70 mph winds missed us, just passing to the south. We are receiving a gentle, soaking rain.
> 
> Our five year old grandson remembered the large scale electric train that we set up at Christmas and yesterday gave me a cardboard tunnel entrance that he had made. We will modify that to fit the tunnel that I had in the works when they arrive this afternoon. I still have to keep my head down but that doesn't keep me from having fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope all you dads have a great day. I Back up and running. New rebuilt on the computer.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Hope all you stick making dad's have a wonderful day!

Nice to have you back CV3.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad your computer was salvaged CV3.

I will likely be offline at least M-W this week.

Happy Father's Day to all the dads and granddads!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day! Upper 80's and chance of rain. All week.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all you stickies. 80*s and sunny. Rain last night will put stick making on hold while lawn mowing takes place.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope every one had a good fathers day.

Had to look suprised when i got the usual bottles of 15 year old glenfiddich, and a bottle of 14 year old matured in oak cask .should keep me going for a while .

but ration myself to 2 or 3 drams a week .but pleased all the same.

my grandaughter says she bought them herself for shes always pleased as punch to give me a drawing or something ,but have to smile if she asks the assitant in the wine shop for a bottle of that


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> hope every one had a good fathers day.
> Had to look suprised when i got the usual bottles of 15 year old glenfiddich, and a bottle of 14 year old matured in oak cask .should keep me going for a while .
> but ration myself to 2 or 3 drams a week .but pleased all the same.
> my grandaughter says she bought them herself for shes always pleased as punch to give me a drawing or something ,but have to smile if she asks the assitant in the wine shop for a bottle of that


That sounds wonderful! But avoid those carving tools after your evening toddy. Of course if you are anesthesized you might not feel the injury until the next morning. ;-)


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 75° and partly sunny here. Looks like the possibility of thunder boomers all week long! I'll take this over snow any day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone. NW Indiana in for heat and humidity today 90* and chance of T-storms here as well.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's 75° and cloudy here -- Thunder Boomers likely again. Better than ice!!! I would rather be mowing grass than shoveling snow!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone. NW Indiana in for a repeat of yesterday hot and humid again. Weather people keep talking about chance of T-storms we haven't seen them here yet. The gardens could use a little rain.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Be careful watch you wish for. I had mentioned we could use a little rain. Overnight we received 2 1/4" of rain and the wind from the thunderstorm broke the top of our October Glory maple in the front yard. Not sure if I can climb that high up the tree at my age (and weight) to trim up the damage. Its a specimen tree right smack in front of the house.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning all You Stick Makers! 65° and rainy here! Supposed to be dry tomorrow -- way behind on the lawn mowing!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also have been gardening most of the day and feeling the result of it, back breaking., a lovely day. At least i managed to get a large bowlful of gooseberrys and blackcurrants for a few pies which will be a treat when i make them

But have the urge to get back into the workshop to finish of some projects and make a stand for the interchangable toppers i have

Have a good day evryone

whilst on line and having a coffe relaxing, and recovering from gardening, anyone here tried pine berrys? there like a strawberry not quite so red but taste like pineapples.delicious.

Whilst on holiday a couple of years ago on the island of maderia i bought some fruit in the local market didnt know its name but have been looking for it ever since .It looks as long as a cucumber has the texture of sweet corn but is green , it tastes like a cross between a pineapple and bananna anyone know what its called?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 62° and cloudy here -- it has been awfully wet of late, would like for things to dry out!!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

90's here today Rad, wish I could send you some heat. But we are hot and wet over 40 inches of rain this year already.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> 90's here today Rad, wish I could send you some heat. But we are hot and wet over 40 inches of rain this year already.


Wet is the key word here! I really would like to see it dry out!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain has finally moved off! Another 1.7" in the rain gauge this morning. Hopefully it will dry out enough today so I can attempt to cut off the broken top on the red maple in our front yard.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 76° and sunny today! Yay! But rain is coming


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rad the rain is already here, again. I was out whittling on the back deck and the rain forced me inside.

Low 80*s today and some heavy wind & rains with the T storms forecast for NW Indiana.

Got the damaged top from the last round of storms cut off the October Glory maple yesterday, depressing, the tree looks like it got a bad haircut!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Enjoy your day every one. 88 and humid with 30% chance of rain. Today is a shop day, much to be done and I am brhind.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 77 and partly cloudy today, with more drenching rain on the way! Well, at least it's not snow.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all.

The monsoon continues this morning in NW Indiana. Anyone know a goat herder? If it doesn't dry out around here soon I will need a herd to cut the grass!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 68° and cloudy -- MORE RAIN expected!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Low 80*s overcast and humid here. At least it's not raining.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 69° and NO RAIN this morning -- looks like we might get a few days reprieve! :-D


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rain on its way, looks like a wet afternoon and upper 80's. Have a great day .


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Great morning, sunny, temp low, and the humidity is under 90% But will get hot later, must pick peas and weed garden now.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 70° and sunny! Yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Starting out dry. (Knock wood) The local garden club's garden walk is today, hope we can get through the various gardens without getting wet. Forecast calls for mid 80*s and chance of T-showers this afternoon.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's Sunny and 65° right now -- looks like we are going to be graced with another good one!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Enjoy your 28th day of June 2014, its the only one you will ever have. 88, sunny, rain and humid here.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stickies. Two days of dry weather and we are back in the rain today. Low 80*s humid and more  rain!

Wonder where all this rain will be in August when the lawn, the gardens and the trees are suffering.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 70° and cloudy here this morning! Looks like rain on the way!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A muggy and hot morning. 84 now and the heat index is 94. Muggy morning!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning to all. Very volatile day weather wise in NW Indiana. We have had a thundershower move through and drop .2" of rain so far. Forecast calling upper 80*s, humid and for thunderstorm possibilities all day with a threat for severe storms late today. With the amount of rain and T-storms we have had this June. July can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 72° and a beautiful sunny morning! Rain possible latter!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great day. It is another hot and muggy day here. Med 90's with heat index 104 to 107. Where is the snow when you need it?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Be careful of what you wish for...

Yesterday while driving around I thought to myself, "Haven't seen much in the way of downed limbs. Haven't had a good blow yet this summer. Usually have one by now."

And then, midnight-ish, the sirens began, and the room began lighting up from the flashes around the curtains, and then booms of transformers blowing, and a few minutes when the whole house trembled a bit.

Electricity was only out briefly, got the television going, there were 2 local channels up, and the squall line had moved about 10 miles east. No touch downs, but rotation seen in the front. About 30% of the county is without power today.

The up side is that I should be able to scrounge enough wind fall to supply me for another year. My immediate neighborhood has only a few downed branches, but less than half a mile away, every 3rd large tree is damaged or destroyed. A city park appears to have lost 60%, uprooted or ripped to pieces.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rough night all aver Indiana. The squall came through as well. South of where I live got hammered. Newton & Jasper counties as well as south Lake county were hit hard. Power out all over. We got the wind but fortunately no tornadoes. Over 2" in the rain gauge. Today bright sunshine and 70*s. We need the sun for a few days to dry it up around here.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful morning 70*s sunshine and low humidity. Great day to get outside!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Not a cloud in the blue sky and 73* at 10:00 a.m. central time.

Weather people say we should have a high in the mid 70*s and low humidity, great weather for all those unfortunate folks still cleaning up from Monday nights rash of storms. As of last night there were still people without power in areas around here. My sister is on vacation so we drove down to check on her house after what the weather service categorized as a n F1 tornado blew through Demotte. Fortunately for her no damage. Three blocks south of her not so lucky, broken trees, fences, roofs etc.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone (well evening actually). Wishing all a safe and festive Independence Day! :abe: And a big"Thank You" to all the vets out there!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

HAVE A WONDERFUL 4TH OF JULY STICKMAKERS!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday America!

A perfect day on tap for all the cook outs, parades and festivals in NW Indiana. 78* and bright blue skies.

Please celebrate safely.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, its in the uper 60's with low humidity this morning. Hot and humid back in a day or so but this is great while it last.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another nice day for the last of the holiday weekend. Upper 80*s and cloudy. T-storms for tonight.

Have a good one all!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 71° and sunny, but MORE rain on the way! I can't remember the last time we've been this wet this late in the season!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

76 at 6 and going into the 90's. With good chance of rain. There is a bit of a breezes so it is not bad sitting on the back porch with my ever faithful dog and a cup of coffee. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 68° and sunny! Looks to be a Great Day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Great day in NW Indiana, 70*s and blue skies. Wife, daughter and G-son went blueberry picking, got the whole place to myself!! Yippee, I get to make wood chips unmolested! :jig:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 68° and sunny -- it's going to be a beautiful day!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

In the words of Merle Haggard, it's my lazy day. Sitting out on the porch enjoying coffee and watching the downpour, 70 degrees F. Forecast high of 89.

Good excuse for a lazy morning!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another bright blue sky day. Repeat of yesterday upper 70*s and low humidity.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good afternoon. 96 on the porch and radar has a line of storms falling on us. Be here soon.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 66° and sunny this morning! It's going to be another Great Day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. A nice day in store. 80* been whittling on the back porch all morning.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We are starting out the day at 75, humidity 98% dewpoint 75. That adds up to to wet air. Finishing in prodjets in this weather is a pain. Drying times are so unprodictable.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day to all. 80*s and rain now, then more rain tonight.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

CV3 said:


> We are starting out the day at 75, humidity 98% dewpoint 75. That adds up to to wet air. Finishing in prodjets in this weather is a pain. Drying times are so unprodictable.


Pinch the wifes hair dryer , I oftern do to speed drying up


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That works ok with paint. In this humidity I paint in multiple thin coats. With the urethane or varnishes when it is so humid you can end up with what feels dry on the surface but not really dry next to the wood. That's with or with out using the dryer. But a dryer I find is hard to judge. Letting it dry naturally it dry's more evenly .


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers and Collectors! 74 and sunny with rain likely! Sure has been a wet summer.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning and have a great day where ever you are. A humid 75 lower Alabama.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain has moved off finally another 1" overnight. 80*s and sunshine today + wet grass = humid.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope your day is blessed by the one that makes the trees. Low 90's here today


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

80*s and another chance for a T-storm today.

We will be gone for a few days, type at all later.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 65 and partly sunny this morning -- cool today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A day or two of lower humidity and cooler morning temps is nice to have this time of year here. So far it has been a quiet start tropical storm season we are glad for that but the next two months are when we see the big storms if the come.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Outrageously nice day here, tho' very unusual. 56F in the early morning, highs at least 10F cooler than usual.

For me, not much of an opportunity to do any stick working. Going to a wedding in a few days, and then hosting a few of the guests, so I'm busy turning one of my kids' room into a guest room.

Did manage to find some interesting wood downed by the recent near tornado. Picked up a large branch of box elder, and at least a portion of it has flame markings. Don't think there is much of the red, but will know more in a couple of years. To bad one old box elder nearby didn't get ripped up. I suspect it should be shot thru w. red.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

At least something good came out of the storm for you.

We are expecting storms and heavy rain withh a good chance of flash floods on friday.The weather centre has issued a yellow alert for this area, but it is a amazng lovely day now with good light and very warm sunshine.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Slight chance of rain here today 90"s for a temp. Back to the shop.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick-makers. I hope you all have a great day. Hot and humid and rain here in Mobile.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

NW Indiana, 80* sunny and not too humid. All and all a nice summer day, hope your day is too!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, an instant replay of yesterday in NW Indiana, low 80's and sunshine.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Spring break is over in NW Indiana. Heat and humidity on the way back in here for the next couple days. 87* and sunny today. I hope folks in the Northwest get some rain soon, the smoke from the fires is being seen all the way here.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hot and sunny. A pretty good day for a stroll in the shady woods. Not to happen. Spent 2 days prepping for a wedding. Spent 4 days traveling to and fro. Now waiting for phone/computer upgrade, and then to finish the guest room for incoming BIL and SIL. No happy carving time today.

Must learn to make screw joint cane. All of mine are too long for the above seat carry-ons, and I really could have used one a couple of times.

FWIW, the woods of Long Island are not much different from No. Indiana.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Upper 80's today with a chance of rain. Will not be in the shop for a day or so. Hope to get back to sticks and stuff by the end of the week.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Hot-cha-cha-cha! Summer is back in NW Indiana 90* and humid today. Need to get the grass cut before the rain arrives tonight.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Go for the stroll in the woods sure you will enjoy it more

Dont envy you preping for a wedding ,but its good to meet up with some people ,just avoid the others .As for the computer upgrade mine is driven by steam its so slow

A screw jiont will be no problem for you just get brass fitments and mayby a collar



gdenby said:


> Hot and sunny. A pretty good day for a stroll in the shady woods. Not to happen. Spent 2 days prepping for a wedding. Spent 4 days traveling to and fro. Now waiting for phone/computer upgrade, and then to finish the guest room for incoming BIL and SIL. No happy carving time today.
> 
> Must learn to make screw joint cane. All of mine are too long for the above seat carry-ons, and I really could have used one a couple of times.
> 
> FWIW, the woods of Long Island are not much different from No. Indiana.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is said today well lived makes every yesterday a memory of happiness and every tomorrow a vision of hope. I hope you have a great day. Upper 80's with and looks like shower this afternoon.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

What a difference a day makes. Yesterday hot/humid. Today 70*s and cool winds off Lake Michigan.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Another beautiful day today in NW Indiana. 65* now heading to 75*.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a Good day stick makers. Hot and humid with rain. That is July and August in lower Alabama.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great weekend stick makers. High 80's today. 100% humidity, Dew point 77. That is wet air!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

afternoon all "well it is here" just about 5 hours in front of you.its in the low to mid 90`s here very humid to hot to do anything ,Its even putting me of to go into the workshop.Should have done as the wife has had me fixing new curtain rails up


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning from NW Indiana. Overcast and 75* now. Upper 80*s and T-storms forecast as a front moves through. Hope the rain comes through early, ( we need it) as the NW Indiana Symphony Orchestra has a concert in the park scheduled for this evening. It would be a shame to have it moved indoors because of weather. I don't think the local high school can accommodate all the people that come to these.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

How humid is it? I saw my neighbor going to his mail box in scuba gear. 90s hear today Heat index forecasted to 104+ .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Low 80*s and 75% humidity. It's a bit uncomfortable but definitely not scuba weather!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

90's and rain today. Hope it is nicer at your house.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cold front came through and the temps are in the low 70*s. Going out camping, see all in a few days


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow! 66 degrees and humidity has dropped from 98% to 67%. Records for this time of year. And another day of it tomorrow.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Look like every one is on there hols? as not much happening


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

My BIL and his wife just departed. I have a whole week to try and get back on schedule before traveling again, this time to my 1st grandson. It will be pleasant to make some bark and wood shavings for a few days.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning or afternoon depending on time zones. Low 80*s party cloudy and chance of afternoon showers. A weather pattern has set up for the next few days in NW Indiana, 80*s by day & 60*s by night. Nice weather for this time of year. Normally we are entering the dog days of summer by the end of July, hot and humid. I'll take this weather pattern for as long as it wants to stay.

Hope your having a good day!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good to see you back ,hope all went well

Rad and denby havnt been on line as well lately noteably abbsence of regulars



gdenby said:


> My BIL and his wife just departed. I have a whole week to try and get back on schedule before traveling again, this time to my 1st grandson. It will be pleasant to make some bark and wood shavings for a few days.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good evening. This has been a wild week. Every day I awoke with a plan spend the day in the shop. So much for the pan of man. I did not even make it to the shop door. I claim Aug1 as my shop day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. A repeat of yesterday here in NW Indiana. 80*s and chance of T-showers. No time for stick making today ( fun stuff ) as household chores take priority. Hope your having a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Our nice weather has moved back to the north. Hot, humid and rain is back. low 90' and rain today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. A little warmer and more humidity today, not complaining it is 1st weekend in August!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all enjoy today! All week hot ,humid and chance of rain. Thats August on the gulf coast.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to see you back Rad .not much post been going on here It needs some input from the regulars and some new people

Take it Cas is away to


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. CV3 your humidity has made it's way up from the gulf to the Midwest, mid 80*s and humid today! Normal weather for our area.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Back to the old grind for me! :-(. Partly cloudy and 62° this morning -- our little town celebrates its Bicentinial this week, looks like fairly good weather!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome back Rad.

Good morning all. 1/4" of rain in the gauge overnight. The trees, gardens and grass our happy, so am I less dragging around of the garden hose. Upper 70*s forecast for today.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Welcome back Rad.


Thanks MJC4!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad to have you back. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Glad to have you back. Hope you had a great time.


Thank you CV3 -- we did!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 65° and foggy this morning.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

81 this morning. Sunny and muggy!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Low 80*s and less humid. Nice day on tap for our annual trip to the county fair. Wonder what new deep fried concoction the food venders have come up with for this year?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is almost the 7th. Have a great day everyone! The forecast was hot and humid. But it is going to be humid and hot


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 59 and sunny here this morning! Expecting 80° today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Another nice day in NW Indiana 71* low 80*s today. Time to start getting the motorhome ready to roll west.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! 65° and sunny this morning in God's Country! It is going to be a beautiful day


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope your day is full of sun shine fun. 90's here chance of rain.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Carbon copy of yesterday, low 80*s and sunshine. No fun stuff, lawn mowing and RV prepping on tap for today.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The rumor of snow today in Mobile are greatly exaggerated. Humid and 90's.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Cloudy, mid 70*s and slight chance for rain today. The lawn, trees and gardens could use some rain.

Been busy prepping the motorhome for our extended trip out west, have had no time for stick making. I do hope to finish the leprechaun stick this week before we leave.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The remains of huricane bertha hit us today , some flash flooding in the county and quite a few trees ripped up .nothing but rain .Luckyly we missed the worst

still a yellow warning in place expect it to settle down in a day or 2


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Much needed rain came through last night, (after I dragged the hose all over watering the gardens) over an inch in the gauge. Wet + sunshine = humidity. Upper 70*s & humid for NW Indiana today, not complaining though as we have ,knock wood, avoided the sponge wet humidity and 90*s so far this summer.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 59° and cloudy today! Looks like summer is back this weekend!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid 90's, humid, no rain today. Going to the BassPro store in a neighboring city today. Mostly just a wish list trip.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning 80* bright sunshine today.

Went to Bass Pro over last weekend for a can of bear repellent spray to take on our western trip for mountain hiking. A walking stick might deter a ne'er-do-well around here but a grizzly would probably unimpressed.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great morning. Humidity is low temp 71. First time in a month I have been able to enjoyed a cup of coffee on the porch. Can't believe September is only 17 day away. The grayer I get the faster the clock. It will be in mid 90's today ,no rain.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another great morning. We are going to mid 90's today, but humid back tommarow, Only 16 days until September! How time flys as the gray hair grows.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all you stickies out there.

Low 80*s and chance of rain today. Hope the rain stays away as the Chicago Air Show is going on today.

We have the planes staging overhead as they make their runs toward the Chicago lakefront, very cool!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We will be in the low 90's with a heat index of 100+. Hard to believe it is just 14 days to September.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Cloudy and 66° here this morning! Looks like its going to warm back up this week.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Morning fellow stickmakers. Have a great day! Mid 90's and showers possible in lower Alabama.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Slingers! 68 sunny and rain on the way! Have a great day!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 67° and cloudy here in God's Country! Rain likely later.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone. Another humid 90+day here with heat index around 100.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 69° and sunny this morning, but lots of rain on the way -- they say 3 - 5 inches! :-(


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Enjoy the day every one. Mid 90's with heat index will hit 105.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! It's 70° and cloudy here this morning! 80% chance of rain. 
Been seeing a lot of deer feeding in the soy beans and a couple of them have been pretty good size bucks! 
Hard to believe its the end of August already.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Upper 90's her today. They are guessing a heat index of 108 to110 with the humidity. I agree Rad. Just 10 days tell Sept. Hard to believe. Time flys when you are going gray. I have to say I am ready for a cool down. It has been a long hot summer. They are forecasting a cooler winter for us. Hope it starts early.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Repeat of yesterday here, the heat is on! But there is snow in Montana. Hope MJC4 remembered to packed their coats in the camper!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bit cooler today. Low 90,s. And no snow!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 67° this morning and sunny!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day my fellow stick makers. Great morning here, low humidity, 75 and a breeze.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All You Stick Makers, Collectors, Fanciers etc. etc. etc. --- 71 and SUNNY here today! It is going to be a beautiful day in God's Country -- Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

May have a tolerable day here. 2 days ago, heat index near 100F, not able do anything in my porch work area, even under a fan. Yesterday, lower temperatures, but the thunder clouds so obscured the light that I couldn't see to carve. Just now, 65F heading for 80F and partly sunny.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Low 90's in lower Alabama today. Chance of some rain this afternoon. Hope you all enjoy your day where ever you are.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Repeat of yesterday 90's and slite chance of rain. Hope you all find good sticks and sharp tools.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a soggy day. No rain but 98% humidity a dew point of 79 and 80 at 7:15 am. I am ready for winter!!!!! Now that I have stopped complaining,

I hope you have a great day. ;-}


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Dont wish winter to soon its short daylight hours and cold .and we are already planing a winter break in the Canary isles of afirica to eascape it

I am not a winter person love the sun and always regret the short days

but we dont get extremes of wheather here during the summer can be cold in the winter though


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid 90' with heat index of 100+. Chance of rain. It has been jungle humid for about 6 months. Our winters will be 80 one day and freezing the next but for the most part we only have a month or two of cold weather.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone. No change in the weather.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A mucky 73 out there right now. Hope you are cool, dry and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! It's 74 and cloudy -- with a chance of storms later. It's starting to look like fall. :-(


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

78 this morning. Rain today. Adding to the 59+ inches we have had so far this year. We average 65+ a year down here. It is hard to dry sticks with 5 feet of rain a year.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Fellow Stick Makers! A cool 55° and sunny this morning, looks like its going to be a wonderful day in God's Country!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

77 and rain this morning. Waiting this morning my bride is having some outpaient surgery. Had to be here at 5am.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> 77 and rain this morning. Waiting this morning my bride is having some outpaient surgery. Had to be here at 5am.


Hope all goes Well!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All You Stick Slingers! 64 and Cloudy this morning -- but the sun will come out and we are not expecting anything nasty until Thursday!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 64° and partly cloudy this morning -- strong storms on the way! 
Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning! 77 at 7am this morning. But some cooler weather by the weekend. Thanks for the good wishes Rad thing went good. We are home and very tired.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning CV3! Glad everything went well!! Have a great Day!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 55° and cloudy today! It's going to be unseasonably cool for a few days -- right about now is when I start envying you guys in the south!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 55° and cloudy, but rain is out of the forcast for awhile!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like we have an earlier autumn than usual. Forecast for the next week is about 10F less than average, rainy. Some leaves turning, late flowers blossoming, a few geese in formation flying overhead.

Glad not to be in southern California. My SIL said she may be in heat over 100F today. The whole summer has been mostly well above average. No rain for the last 80 days.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a good day everyone. 71, LOWER humidity! The shop dog an I were able to enjoy a cup of coffee on the porch.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

83 on the porch but not as humid today. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Sunny and a bit cool for this time of year. 60* high 60's* today


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

83 this morning. No snow. But Christmas is only 92 days away.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, bright sunshine 62*. High 60*s and no rain today. Great day to be outside.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

75 this morning. 90's for today. Hope every one has a good day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings to all. Beautiful day today, low 70*s a light breeze and ton of sunshine. A hint of Fall around here as the cottonwoods are dropping their leaves.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

76, Humidity has dropped! It is a very pleasant morning. Hope you all a great day.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 49° and cloudy here this morning -- but it looks like its going to shape up to be a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

WOW! What a great morning! It is a wonderful 62 degrees on the porch. Low humidity and the coffee is hot, the birds are singing, it is heaven. I hope it is a outstanding morning at your house !


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All You Stick Slingers! It is going to be another picture perfect day here in God's Country!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cloudy today but no rain in the forecast, mid 70*s. Another great September morning! Hope all have a great day!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! It's a sunny 56° here this morning! It's going to be another great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A carbon copy of yesterday. Wife and I are off to the local county park for a walk in the woods. (Stick Hunting)

Have a great day!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 52° and sunny -- AGAIN! It's going to be another great day! I know we are going to have to pay for these some day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Morning fellow stick makers! 71 at 7:50 AM on the gulf coast. Rain in the forecast for the next two days. Good carving weather.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another gorgeous Sept day here in NW Indiana. Great weather if your headed out to a football game today. We are headed out to our local Hometown Fest. Sort of end of summer crafts, food and music fest.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well its late evening here so goodnight all another hectic weekend without any carving done .I do try not to tell people i`m at home as i miss going into the workshop and doing my own thing


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day fellow stick makers. A humid 76 degrees with rain on the way. I have had all the summer I need, ready for some fall weather to get here!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 49° and foggy here this morning! Supposed to reach 80° today! We won't see many more of these days!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all of my fellow stickies. Overcast here in NW Indiana, mid 70*s and rain on the way tonight. We could use the moisture, I just hope the severe T-Storms the National Weather Service says could come with it stay away.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Good day all of my fellow stickies. Overcast here in NW Indiana, mid 70*s and rain on the way tonight. We could use the moisture, I just hope the severe T-Storms the National Weather Service says could come with it stay away.


Seems like last night, today, and tomorrow will make up for the last few weeks of clear and sunny. Its been raining here for about 12 hours, some of it really heavy.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It will be a great day at Mobile Bay, it is 57 with a high of 71 today. I have been waiting for this sense early March.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all stick makers, wood carvers, wood burners, wood turners and those just browsing the site.

A real stinker of a day in NW Indiana, unless your a duck! C-O-L-D rain coming down out my window. Went out for the newspaper and thought I should of had my mittens! It's 38* with dreary overcast, misting rain and an occasional wet snowflake! Not getting out of the 40*s today. Yuck!!

My niece gets married today, fortunately the wedding is inside the church. Hope wherever you are it's a nice day


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone . 46 and sunny, enjoying the cool dry air.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rains gone, mid 50*s today.

After all the rain time to mow or buy a goat!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Goats will eat sticks.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 48° and partly cloudy here today! 100% chance of rain!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Off and on rain today. (on now) mid 60*s today.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone . Rain last night. Partly cloudy in the mid 60s today.

Have a better one!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Slingers! 51° and Sunny here today! It is going to be a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sunny not a cloud in the sky mid 60*s good day for a nap in the sun!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Cool & overcast in NW Indiana with showers 51*, a gray looking day, hard to get motivated.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a good day every one. 83 here today, cooler weather forecasted for next week.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Mid 50*s forecast for the day here. Off in the motorhome for a few days.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning all! Clear n cold this morning. Going into the 60s today. Enjoy!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 67° and cloudy -- expecting rain today! Sorry I havn't been around, been spending a little time on the "fire stick" range, and away from the wood shop! Tis that time of year!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Back from a camping weekend, just in time too. Rain, rain and more rain today at least the temp is warm mid 60*s today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Still raining!! :thumbsd:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All You Stick Collectors! It's 52° and cloudy here today! I'm NOT looking forward to winter.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Dreary overcast here today. At least the rain quit, low 60*s.

Rad, ditto on the not looking forward to winter!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello and good morning. 67 and sunny. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fall is here, 49 this morning. Still humid.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Slingers! 50° here this morning and as warm as its going to get, also rain in the forcast!
OK -- I'm ready for spring!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good afternoon. Great day here, 80 low humidity. Hope you all are having a nice day also!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 44° and cloudy here this morning, but it looks like its going to shape up to be a really nice weekend!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 44° and cloudy here this morning, but it looks like its going to shape up to be a really nice weekend!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 48° and partly cloudy -- looks like its going to be a great weekend!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, cloudy 53* in NW Indiana ,going to turn out nice, hope you have a great day


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

58 this am on the gulf coast. Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

evening all

hope everyones had a good day

British summer time ends today so the clocks fall back one hour, suppose it happens there?

It means that it will be dark at 5pm now and winter will soon be here ,mores the pity. short days dark nights hate them.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm with you Cobalt. I worked so many winters on drill rigs in the Rocky Mountains of the USA, that I hate the cold. But I always know that others have it worse.

My old Marine Corps unit supports U.S. and allied units that need their skill set. Among them are various Brit units, including commandos, and the 1st Scots. I'm not sure who they're supporting right now, but the fight in the Middle East still goes on.

Our respective nations still have young warriors in distant lands who, along with their families, have a much tougher go. I think of that whenever I think of how tough the coming winter may be.

Wishing you the best, hang in there, and I'll frequent this forum more as soon as I get caught up with other things. I had six months of down time due to health issues, but I'm picking up speed every day now. I'll have a walking stick finished for my brother within weeks.

Cheers


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Pleased things are on the up for you CAS keep giving it your all .

Your right about the troops ,there put in difficult situations oftern not knowing who the foe is , would hate to be in the middle east now

I dont think i will every understand the mind set of the extremist out there.

We was thinking of going on a cruise around dthe med. but since the trouble with the extremist we wont go to any arab countries now so we will stick with europe .wouldnt temp fate but it dosnt matter where you go theres always a chance as the canadians have just found out.

.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good to hear from you CAS14!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 66° and the sun is rising -- looks like rain near the end of day -- then the slide towards winter the rest of the week!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning 43* and gray here in NW Indiana. Not much over 50* today. Halloween is Friday, lousy forecast for the kids getting out, rain and snowflakes, lets hope the weather service is wrong!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning sunny and only mid 40*s this mid morning. We are slipping into late the late fall around here. The leaves are falling heavier each day, the sun is heading south, the days are getting shorter and daytime highs are lucky to hit 50* . We all know what's coming.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

In the 50's this morning. Great day ahead.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

iTs early evening here now and its in the 60s, tommorow we are expecting low 70s unusual for the time of year?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

38* windy, gray, rain and a short time ago it was, dare I say it, SNOWING! I really feel bad for all the little kids that have been waiting, albeit impatiently, to put on their costumes and go trick or treating. Our 3 year old little neighbor has been modeling her princess costume for the last week!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its a bright and sunny day here 71 degrees warmest day on record for halloween, since reords began.

have a good day


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! Cloudy, rainy 44° here this morning!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah, crummy day for trick or treats here. Slush coming out of the sky, heavy winds blowing apart the leaf piles waiting for pick up. Freezing by nightfall.

On the upside for stick makers, between the wind, snow, and remnants of leaves on the trees, there might be some good sticks on the ground by tomorrow.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

39 degrees in the Deep South this morning. I love it. My bride hates any day under 80!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 39° and cloudy here, expecting rain again! :-(


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> 39 degrees in the Deep South this morning. I love it. My bride hates any day under 80!


Sounds like a sensible lady!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning another cold, for this time of year, day 43*. At least the sun is back out and the wind has died down. We had north winds up to 45 mph off lake Michigan all day yesterday. Lots of downed trees and power lines.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bright and shiny 45 degrees on the back porch this morning. Coffee is hot and the day is looking good!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 39° partly cloudy - going to reach mid 50's no rain, no snow - good day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day. 60* today, rain tonight.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stickies. Lousy day in NW Indiana, low 40*s, gray drizzly day. The wind has set up blowing down the length of Lake Michigan, (weather folks call it a fetch), we are getting a dose of lake effect rain. Another month and this would be lake effect snow!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool and sunny here this morning , 47 no and wind . Enjoying a cup of coffee on the on the back porch. Going to the mid 60's today. I need to get back to the shop. Have not done any thing in there for over a week.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone! Wonderful day there. Sunny and 70,s.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All You Stick Makers! It's going to be rather mild the next couple of days --- but Winter is knocking at the door! I havn't recovered from last winter yet!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Today is supposed to be the last mild day before the polar vortex visits again, arrrrgh!

50* and wind from the south today, weather folks keep warning us that the bottom will fall out tonight!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid 70's today. But itis cooling off freezing lows by the weekend. To all my fellow Veterans and your families thanks for your service!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 56 and Sunny -- last great day before the bottom falls out of the weather!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bottom has fallen out here in NW Indiana already, low 40*s with a COLD rain coming down, yuck, and this is just the start of at least a week of lousy weather!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 35° cloudy and getting cold! Not ready for winter!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone. Local weather guy is calling it a January weather pattern in November. It is 27* overcast and just plain C-O-L-D, way to early for this kind of weather!! I suppose I should surrender to the inevitable and drag my snow blower out of the storage shed. :growl:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning everyone. Local weather guy is calling it a January weather pattern in November. It is 27* overcast and just plain C-O-L-D, way to early for this kind of weather!! I suppose I should surrender to the inevitable and drag my snow blower out of the storage shed. :growl:


Guess will just make sticks and carve though those clod days!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is nice of all of you in the north to share. 42 cold rain and lows in the 20's. That is a bit nippy in Mobile. But I have a nice little ceramic heater in my shop so chips will continue to fly.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! One word ---- COLD!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

A view out a window from my carving porch.

Forecast: Total accumulation for the day, 1"

Hah! 9 a.m., and it looks like 3 - 4" already, and all of 25F.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

It is a whopping 27* at 10:00 a.m. in NW Indiana! Did I say 27*? Yes I did. At least the sun is shining!

Gdenby I feel for you folks over on the SE corner of Lake Michigan. You are always getting hammered with the lake effect. Seems like eastern Porter county is the dividing line for the snow belt. Us folks in Lake county don't get hit till the wind is straight out of the north.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> It is a whopping 27* at 10:00 a.m. in NW Indiana! Did I say 27*? Yes I did. At least the sun is shining!
> 
> Gdenby I feel for you folks over on the SE corner of Lake Michigan. You are always getting hammered with the lake effect. Seems like eastern Porter county is the dividing line for the snow belt. Us folks in Lake county don't get hit till the wind is straight out of the north.


Ahh, the Lake Effect. We have lots of fine fresh ground water, and moderated temperatures that allow vineyards up the coast. But the white out blizzards can be terrifying when driving. There is one highway intersection near the LaPorte and St. Joe county line where we thought we were going to die 2 different times. Everything just disappeared. And my older daughter and SIL were in a 14 vehicle pile up between Mich. City and Chesterton. They were hit 7 times, 4 by semi-trucks. Etc, etc.

For those of you elsewhere, "lake effect" is the term we use for the weather just down wind from the edges of the various Great Lakes. Sometimes called "living in the cloud belt," or "the lake shadow." The effect happens all year round, but in the early winter, as the prevailing winds shift from mostly the west to north west, very cold, dry air sweeps across hundred of miles of unfrozen water. The moisture that is picked up in the wind falls out starting just a few miles from the coast. For some reason, the precipitation comes in long thin plumes. At the center of the plume the snow or rain will be blinding. If traveling along a highway, one may go from poor visibility to almost none in just a minute. Can't see tail lights from vehicles ahead, and the edges of the road are gone. At best, one hopes the rapidly fading tracks in the snow won't lead on to the rear of a truck wreck.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all you stick makers. 25* and bright sunshine. A week ago it was in the 50*s. What's it like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Another cold gray November day here in NW Indiana its 30* at 10:00 a.m. That is a few degrees warmer than yesterday, Whoopee! Hope it is warm at your house.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day where ever you are. up to 70 today but back to lows in the upper again tomorrow night.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We had a 1" of rain overnight. it is 47 on the porch and dropping to 26 tonight. But that is a heat wave compared to you are having north of here.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good afternoon all you rabologists. (I had to look that up after I saw Alaska Rabologist' avatar) Rabologist: is a collector of walking sticks. Anyway internet service was down all day, so was the TV and phone so I'm a bit late posting on this topic.

With no cable connection got outside and raked leaves, again. Man it was cold too, never got much over 20* all day. Flurries and windy. I am really glad I'm retired as my trade was mostly outside work. I don't miss that one bit!

Mark


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Brrrrrrrrrr -- Goodmorning All! 12° with a high of 19° today. And more SNOW! Yuck!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Makes me cold Rad. We were 25 this morning but will be in the 50's later.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Makes me cold Rad. We were 25 this morning but will be in the 50's later.


You lucky dog!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like a broken record, { I think most of the members on this site are old enough remember what those were} it is C-O-L-D! It's 15* may not hit 20* all day. UNCLE already!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning friends and neighbors. Looks like the snow missed NW Indiana. Temps moderated a bit its darn near the freezing mark. That is a 15* swing since yesterday a.m. Any of you from western New York state? Those poor folks are dealing with over 4 FEET of snow in some parts and more on the way! I watched part of the Buffalo Sabers home hockey game and the arena was almost empty. With the city in a snow emergency I was surprised the game was not cancelled.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 21° cloudy and cold here -- at least no more snow today!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We are in the mid 40's and warming up this week. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Here i am complaining about the wet weather but seeing whats happening in north america made me relaise how lucky i am

So hope all is well in your neck of the woods

Its 50 here now with more rain on the way .need a few dry days to harvest some sticks


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 14° -- at least the sun will shine today!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it is a great morning in lower Alabama. 45 on its way to mid to upper 60's.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning 26* in NW Indiana. Got down to 8* overnight! This early cold snap has put the birds on a feeding binge we can't keep the feeder full!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning Stick Makers! It's cloudy and 28° here right now -- freezing rain expected, but warming to the 40's latter!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope all of you have a good day. 70 and rain tonight.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all 39* in NW Indiana at 10:00 a.m. gray and drizzle today, but we are getting close to 50* for the high.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning All! 44° and rainy this morning -- looking at 53° before the days out!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day everyone. 68 this morning going to 70's. Bad storms with wind and heavy rain will fill our day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

sorry did not mean to post twice.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers. 39* and rain at 9:00 a.m. in NW Indiana. Temps are going to fall and that rain will change to snow flurries later today. It definitely looks like November out my window!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone. Another cold gray day here in NW Indiana. 25* now and not expected to top 32* for the high.

Lots to do today no carving or crafting as the house needs to be cleaned, pies and casseroles need to be made for the arrival of the family tomorrow for the big feast. Hope your having a great day.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Late morning, it is 70 on the porch. Quiet Thanksgiving for us. Looking forward to it. Hope you all have a Great Thanksgiving. Every one north of the gulf coast stay warm.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone.

Was around 70 degrees a few days ago and about a foot of snow fell yesterday.

Go figure.

Looks more like Christmas than Turkey day.

Wishing all a warm and safe holiday season.

Happy Thanks Giving.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good Morning to all. A cold day on tap for the holiday mid 20*s and snow flurries. Good day to stay inside and eat, watch football, sleep, eat some more, watch more football............. :turkey: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

34 and here this Am. My Black Friday is going to the shop not going to shop!,,,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers, collectors and friends. The cold continues in NW Indiana about 10* below normal. Our high is forecast for the low 30's with snow showers. Big warm up on the way for Saturday though, the low 50's. It will be a good day for outdoor Christmas decorating.

No black Friday shopping here either, washing all the Holiday dishes and eating leftovers!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Nice day in store for NW Indiana, sunny and low 50*s. Have a good day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Weather is great in lower Alabama. 68 today. Sadly I'm down with the worst cold I have had in years.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry guys been of line for a few days but hope you all had a good thanksgiving


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day fellow stickies.

Nice and mild now close to 60*. The bottom is going to fall out after the cold front passes through. Its supposed to be in the mid 20*s overnight, BRRRRRRR!!! :coldb:

Hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone. 23* and cloudy in NW Indiana on December 1st. Its not in the forecast but it looks like it could snow.

The weather this November has been a roller coaster around here. We have had temps in the 50*s and in the teens.

I can't wait to see what December has in store.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

55 now going to the mid 70's hoping to get back to the shop today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. (Hope your feeling better CV3) 26* in NW Indiana at 9:15. Today its going to warm into the mid 30*s an improvement over yesterdays 25*.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone. 75 today in lower Alabama.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

Mid 30*s today in NW Indiana.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

54 and a great looking day here. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its early afternoon here and it was about 25 f degrees this morning. The wind is coming from the artic down the north sea straight over the fens and the chill factor isnt nice , should be in the south of france having a esspresso (wishful thinking)


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all,

A cold rain is falling in NW Indiana its 34*. A couple degrees the other way and it would be snow falling.

Good day to stay inside and whittle.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning.

Another gray, rainy day in NW Indiana, temp is around 40*. The winds are from the north and we are in a lake effect rain shadow. If it were colder we would be getting hammered with lake effect snow.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Warm here just outside of Vancouver, BC but windy at 13 mph and 57 F, and blustery. I was hunkered down in my shop working on some canes. Cheers.

Sean


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all,

30* & lake effect snow this morning.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

sunny and 38 this morning. But warming to mid 60's. Hope to spend all day in the shop.I am so behind!!!!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Not much chance to do much stick work for awhile.

I'm the chief cook, and I'm planning for the holiday meal. Goose will be a feature. My elder daughter is what is often called an ovo-lactarian vegetarian. So I also need a feature dish she will enjoy.

Do have to go out and get a tree for decorating.

Kids coming in to spend a few nights. Have to finish some work making a bedroom decent. 4 kids used it over the years, and felt free to scribble on the walls, poke holes in the ceiling tiles, spill drinks on the carpet, etc.

And gift shopping. At least I've found something for myself. I use a ceramic hone to burnish my wood surfaces when I can. But it is a rod, and doesn't fit into thin spaces. Found a set of 4 w. different shapes, which will also serve as hones for gouges etc.

Happy holidays, folks.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day stickmakers, collectors and browsers.

The sun has come out for the first time in days. We are looking for mid 30*s today with a slow warm up through the weekend.

Putting the finishing touches on a couple Christmas carvings today. They will be delivered at the family party on Sunday.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day fellow stick men and ladies, what ever the weather is in your area.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone.

Misty overcast today and rain on the way, a gray dreary day in NW Indiana. Consolation prize, its in the high 40*s not bad for mid December.

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Spent the morning being poked and prodded by the doctor. He said for a gray haired old fat man I was in good shape for the shape I was in! In the 70's today. Looks like some rain tonight.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning my fellow stick aficionados.

Mid 40*s today and rain. We haven't seen much of the sun in the last couple weeks. It gets depressing this time of year with the shorter days and all the overcast. We need a dry day or two for a walk in the woods. Even this time of year time spent in the woods brightens my spirits!

Hope your having a great day.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

A bit colder today in NW Indiana 25*. Still in the overcast, weather folks say we might have the sun poke out later today.

I'm off to look for a Christmas gift for my bride. Got your shopping done? Eight days till Christmas!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning.

Sounds like a broken record, it is overcast again in NW Indiana! 25* now might hit 30* later.

Seven days till Christmas!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope you all have a great great day. I am proud to say all my shopping is done. Once again I was able to do all I needed to do and not step once in to a mall. 52 in mobile. Some storms the next few days. 2012 we had a Christmas day tornado that did a fair amount of damage in mid town Mobile. Hope this system will not be that bad.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all!

Mid 30*s today and once again no sunshine  Starting to feel like a mole!

Long range forecast does not look good for a white Christmas. Mid 40*s forecast for most of next week. Guess we'll have to watch Bing Crosby and Danny Kay, they always get us in the Christmas spirit! 4 days till Christmas!!

I too have my Christmas shopping done. The images on the TV of the crowds in the local mall's is down right scary!

Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rain today going to the mid 60's. Sever weather on tap tonight and tomorrow. Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another dreary day in NW Indiana 32* may hit 40* and once again no sunshine.

The National Weather Service says we are officially on pace to set a record for the least amount of sunshine in a month.

On a brighter note that weather system along the gulf coast may bring precipitation in the form of snow in time for Christmas! :goodjob:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

High low 70's with sever storm watches for our area. You never know around here we had a bad tornado on Christmas day two years ago.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Balmy 19 degrees here in Anchorage....


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

The sun is actually shining today! 38* on the way to high 40*s.

That white Christmas forecast around here is fading fast.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning my fellow stick makers.

It's Christmas Eve. If your shopping is not done you better knock on it!

40* and rain in NW Indiana. Rain and more rain on the way today. Too warm for snow, though there is a chance it might get cold enough overnight for a dusting. If you have to travel be safe out there on the roads.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers & Merry Christmas!

No white Christmas in NW Indiana it's almost 40*

Hope you have a wonderful day!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all had a great Christmas. Mid 60's on the gulf coast and sunny today.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope you all had a good time over christmas. All the work and effort goes into it is amazing ,

need the rest now.

But it always seems to go flat afterwards and think everyone is in recovery?

Its barmy time now every one seems to want to go shopping in the sales? I`m looking for a getout clause cant stand the shopping I think people just look for something they dont need

And of coarse i gave the better half a suprise dress for chrisymas it fitted her ? looked okay but she didnt like the materail ? hence the reason for the get out clause casually asked her if she was going with her friends on a day out ? i did go on christmas eve for a pressy for her saw a coat which was nice but she wasnt sure that it suited her . so definatly not going shopping again

Expecting snow this week and freezing fog brrrr roll on spring


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

So true cobalt. I think the first few days after are crazier than the week before. I just waved good by to my bride,as she headed for the battle of the leftovers! As she started cutting out the coupons her eyes glazed over and she grabed her keys and was gone. I'm going to the shop. I think the next few days will be is a cleaning and tool maintance days. Between naps!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

I am trapped into going out for after holiday sales as our eye doctor's office called and said our eyeglasses are in. Wife casually mentioned stopping at a "couple" places while we are out to look for bargains!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a humid 54 degrees and they are forecasting up to 3 inches of rain today. One of those low pressures that has activated all the bursitis and the arthritis in and around these old bones.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning.

Rain and close to 50* now. Cold coming in overnight.

I can relate to the damp giving the joints fits! I am now paying for the 35+ years of abusing my body in the construction industry. When we are young we are indestructible.

I should have listened to the "old timers" when they told me to lift with your legs,don't bend your back. My lower back is now paying for the arrogance of my youth every time it rains!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its cold 

sharp frost last night some place down to minus 10 celcius in places

Looking forward to getting back into routine / stickmaking and spring . Had enougth of these short days and cold nights . but the glenffidich helps a little

For those who suffer in cold weather its not good for the health or driving


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

29* and finally some sunshine!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

55 here this morning. Cloudy no Sun yet. Hope it is a great day for you all.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Its a whopping 15* here in NW Indiana.

The "Arctic" chill the weather people have been talking about for the last three days has arrived!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning.

Sunshine and 10* showing on the back deck's thermometer on this New Years Eve.

Going to be a cold night to be out celebrating. We leave the partying to the young folks. For us its out early for a nice dinner then home to watch the festivities on the TV.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 19* winter has finally settled in around here. Good day for staying indoors and watching football!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice morning here, 57 and no wind. Enjoying a cup of coffee on the porch and day dreaming about finishing that cedar stick I started in October. Never goo to get in a hurry;-).


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats my sort of morning wisj i could join you


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Sunny and mid 30*s today.

We are pulling our outdoor decorations down today as a rain/ice mix is headed or way tonight, yuck!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Nasty day in NW Indiana. 33* with a rain/sleet mix out my window.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Cold, snowing. Tomorrow, colder, more snow. The day after, even colder, more snow. Etc. Must see if I can clear enough space and get more lights in my basement work space. The enclosed porch I carve in is getting too cold.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

32* snow on the ground out my window and in the air.

As gdenby said more snow on the way and much much colder coming.

Ready or not here it comes!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sounds like most of us are going to get some bad weather below freezing here with freezing fog , the ice hasnt cleared from our road today.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Comfortable here mid 60's We will be going to the 20,s for lows in a few days.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone I hope every one north of Mobile is staying warm. While it is going to be cold here for a few days I cant complain. Our lows will be many of yours highs. I heard carving on a stick is a good way to keep your hands warm. May have just been a rumor.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

When I woke this a.m. it was all of 8*.

It is now warmed up to a balmy 11* :coldb:

This is great weather for the gas company!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning from NW Indiana. 10* with bright sunshine and a fresh 4" of overnight snow to clean off the driveway and sidewalk.

Weather folks say tomorrow we will be lucky to hit 0*!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The gulf coast cooling off for a couple of days. Low 20's tonight. But highs back in the 50's &60's by the weekend. Hope every one has a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The "Artic Blast" is here.

3* now and wind chills are -30*! Not fit outside for man or beast. :cold:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

that blast is also here and your right its not fit to be outside.storms on the way as well .roll on spring


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

18 this morning. That's a bit cool for the Deep South! But only two days of the bitter cold.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yikes, -8F/-22C. Fortunately the wind and lake effect snow have gone away. Yesterday was considerably warmer, but we had some white out snow. My "work" porch is unworkable. The floor temperature measures about 9F, only 4 degrees warmer than the interior of my food freezer.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

1st pic the thermometer on my back deck this a.m.

Its cold but not as bad as the second pic from last winter, January 6th 2014.

The coldest day I have ever seen.

CV3 I feel for you and all the "snowbirds" that head south to escape the winters. (wish I was one) At least when you get a cold snap it usually doesn't last long.

I see farmers in the south on the TV trying to save crops from the cold. Hopefully it doesn't kill off their crops and spike prices later in the year.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thank goodness it dosnt normally get that cold here.

you and mark had better get the woolly jumpers on

unfortunatley we are about to get some of it coming over the pond

oh well just about another 12 -14 weeks of cold weather then spring hopefully will be here



gdenby said:


> Yikes, -8F/-22C. Fortunately the wind and lake effect snow have gone away. Yesterday was considerably warmer, but we had some white out snow. My "work" porch is unworkable. The floor temperature measures about 9F, only 4 degrees warmer than the interior of my food freezer.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning all. It is in the 40's. The sun is brite and the coffee is hot. Who could ask for more. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning a heat wave today its 21* and heading up to near freezing!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Overcast and 24* here in NW Indiana. The overnight snow appears to have ended. Another 2" on the ground. Not a bad amount to shovel.

Hope the cable I ordered for the snow blower gets in before we get hit with another heavy blast of the white stuff.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

12* on the back deck thermometer this a.m.

On the plus side the lake effect clouds and snow showers have cleared out and the sun is shining brightly, giving us the illusion of it being warm outside. B)


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We were in the 70's yesterday. Back to the 50's today. Have a great day


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning 7* on the back deck thermometer at 9:30 a.m. :coldb:

The weather folk say a January thaw is coming for the weekend, can't wait!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You may be getting a thaw but it looks like winter is hitting us here with the weekend not looking too clever


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Reading the weather of most of you, I almost feel guilty being so much warmer. ALL MOST!! Mid 40,s and a cold rain today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

Nice day for January on tap for NW Indiana.

29* on my back deck now. 32* forecast for the high.

Wife and I are heading to the county park today, been cooped up indoors for too long!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Low 60's and sunny today. Great day to play!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. 42* on my back deck's thermometer.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Expecting minus 5 celcus now with poss. snow at least the suns been shinning.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

A breath of relief here. Above freezing at dawn, and there may be some sun tomorrow. Much better than the -25C we had during the night a few days ago. Scary cold, hurt just to breath outside.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 40* at 9:00 .am. I have only one complaint about the January thaw. The sloppy streets from the thawing snow make a total mess out of the car, outside and on the floor mats.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another great day in lower Alabama. Sunny and upper 60's. Have a great day !!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. The heat wave in NW Indiana continues today its 35* on the back deck.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's hopping you day is one that makes you smile.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers 32* and overcast at 10:00 a.m. on my back deck in NW Indiana. The "mild" temperatures for January continue. Hope you having a great day in your neck of the woods!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone. This week has been spent tearing out a bathroom, Will have the sub floor back in today. should have every thnig done by next weekend. I am to old for this. Rather be sick making.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Good Morning All,

Balmy 18 degrees this morning in South Central Alaska..... expecting another 11-14 inches of "Global Warming" throughout today and tonight....


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

34* sunny this morning. Hanging drywall today. My least favorite part of this stuff. Hope your weekend is more fun than doing that.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Back to the remodeling, hope it is over by the weekend. All of you in the north central and north east take care with this on coming storm.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all 20* on the deck and bright sunshine in NW Indiana. Looks like we will miss the storm coming to the eastern part of the country.

We are off for a couple days in the southern end of the state for a winter getaway at a state park inn. The park inns offer a 2 nights for 1 special during the week in winter.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm baaaack! GOOD MORNING ALL!

Sorry for the absence most of the past nine months. Long story, don't want to bore you, but I'm up and running full speed ahead. I resumed working on my brother's stick two weekends ago and finished it with 100% tung oil over the past week. Now I've begun working on the long-promised stick for my lil sis.

Happy to be back. Tulsa is experiencing unusually warm weather for the next several days, before the icebox returns. That facilitates shaving, rasping, and sanding, and so her stick will progress rapidly.

In the words of James Brown, "I feel good!"


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey, CAS14 is back! Wondered where you we, but good to see you upand at 'em again.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to see you back CAS 14 . pleased your felling well ,so we can look forward to seeing your creation

Been following the weather reports for your part of the world dosnt look good at all . Hope most of you miss it. The north seems to be very vunerable with the precations some states are taking


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> Good to see you back CAS 14 . pleased your felling well ,so we can look forward to seeing your creation
> 
> Been following the weather reports for your part of the world dosnt look good at all . Hope most of you miss it. The north seems to be very vunerable with the precations some states are taking


Thanks Cobalt. I'm in Tulsa, Oklahoma, just south of the geographic center of the USA. We have some unusually warm weather for a few days, in the 50's (F). Then back to winter, perhaps with a light snow.

I need to use the lowermost part of this cedar stick to have sufficient length. It is too narrow for abour five inches. I'm trying to decide whether to use JB Weld, epoxy, or something else to fill a significant gap between a 5" copper ferrule and the wood. (Brass tubing shown.) what say you?

This is for my lil' sis, who is nearing retirement.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunny and mid 60* in lower Alabama. Have a good day every one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Setting on the porch with a hot cup of coffee. The birds a making music and the forecast is for Sunny and 68. Anther great d ay to make sticks. Sadly , I will be back to remodiling the bath room in stead of making a stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Overcast and mid 30's in NW Indiana. Not bad for the end of January. Forecasters call for a big drop in temp next week. We will enjoy the milder temps while we can!

Have a great day wherever you are!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Sunny and 27* on the back deck. Snow showers on the way this afternoon.

Its warm enough to get outside and do some sanding.

Have a great day!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

It's only 31F here in Tulsa at 10:15 but we should hit 50+ this afternoon. Have to mail off my brother's stick, and do a little sanding on my sister's stick before the grandkids arrive for the Friday Free-For-All after school which will last through dinner and into the evening. It's a good day to be alive.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

59 here. not sure it will get any warmer for us today. I love it, my bride wishes it was 90. Thing slowed down some rebuilding the bath room the last few days. Getting contractor to be here when they say they are coming is like herding cats.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all 30* on the back deck mid 30's for todays high. Heading out this afternoon to do a little fishing through the ice.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

49 out side this morning they say rain this afternoon. Every one have a good day. And those of you north of Mobile stay warm.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all 32* on my back deck at 8:00 a.m. and the pictures tell it all.

Started out as mist around 6:30 last night. We awoke to looks like around 9" so far with the worst yet to come with a blizzard warning issued for this afternoon.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers 16* and bright sunshine today

Just finished the 3rd round of cleaning the drive way in the last 24 hours.

The snow is beautiful ,but its a lot of work!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is pretty. I have not been in that kind of snow for 30 years. it is nice to look at but its not for old bones.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

what great pictures. and here i am complianing about the snow here we only had a inch and its gone now . more on the way pretty lucky here hardly ever get much snow at all i am pleased to say just cold.

I dont evy the task of clearing away.



MJC4 said:


> Good morning stick makers 16* and bright sunshine today
> 
> Just finished the 3rd round of cleaning the drive way in the last 24 hours.
> 
> The snow is beautiful ,but its a lot of work!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:coldb: 9* this morning and more snow on the way this afternoon. Oh well at least the coffee is hot.

I might have to trade in my pick up for a dog sled.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

37 in lower Alabama, was 29 at sun rise.That is a bit cool for us. Hot coffee is good in the south too.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool,42, and wet this morning. Hard on arthritic old bones.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. It was 0* at 7:00 a.m. sent me right back under the blankets. Its now warmed up to a balmy 9*. Yippee!!

Stay warm wherever you are and have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a grate day my friends it is a sunny 32 warming to the sixty's deep south,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all 32* and sunny in NW Indiana on the way to 40* today.

Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning 35* and cloudy now, forecasters say 40* for the high.

Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day every one. 70 today but dropping tonight. Some upper 20's later in the week.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 33* here in NW Indiana, not bad for Feb. Bottom falls out later. 10* for the overnight high!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. The "Artic Express" has rolled into NW Indiana, again! Its a whopping 18* on the back deck thermometer at 10:00 a.m. :coldb:!! Only 31 more days till the calendar officially says spring. Its this time of year that cabin fever starts taking its toll. :blink:

Have a great day wherever you are.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Back into the deep freeze here. 3F/-16C now. Low tonight predicted -4F. At least we're not buried in snow.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all from the North Pole err I mean NW Indiana. Yes the "deep freeze" is in place here for the next several days. Snow showers on the way today low 20*s for the high and tomorrow BRRRRRRRRR not supposed to get out of the teens! :cold:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day! 38* going to the upper 60's today in the Deep South.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

3 degrees with a -16 windchill here..Come on spring...


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

14* at 11:00 a.m. That's not much off the forecast high of 17*.

Stay warm and have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Another frigid day on the way for NW Indiana. Pic is the back deck thermometer at 7:30 a.m. Forecast high is for all of 12* today and a few snow flurries.

Stay warm and have a great day wherever you are.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fat Tuseday ( last day of Mardi Gras). Just warming to upper 40's today. A bit cool for those in all the Mardi Gras parades.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

No sign of spring here. I found a stand of young sassafras, and I hope to harvest some in a few weeks. However, the last time I was anywhere near it, a white-out snow nearly got me in a wreck. I'll wait for a little warmth and sun.

However, outside my window this morning:









I wonder how long it will take for other birds to return to my feeder.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a good natural picture

You can keep the snow brrr . its a 50 degrees f in your money here lovely bright blue skies and feels warm hope it stays like it

Had a job to do in New York this morning a 15 min drive away for me roads full of mud farmers busy with there tractors again even had a game of table tennis and beat my 13 year old grandson not to slow on the old feet , and no he didnt let me win ,stiil a busy day after the trip to the woods.

hope fully do some carving if the wife hasnt any jobsfor me .Think i will nip ot on the quite so she dosnt catch me.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

27 when I got up. That's old on the gulf coast. Warming to the 50's today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Its all of 7* on the back deck at 9:00 a.m.

Its warmer in Fairbanks Alaska than it is in NW Indiana today!

Good day to stay inside and whittle. Stay warm and have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Still cold here, 20' again today. Will jump to the 70's by Sat. It is a pain adjusting to all the ups and downs. But better than 100 inches of snow like the north east.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking out the window this a.m. is a real fooler. The sun is shining brightly and the skies are clear blue. Looks inviting outside.

The temp at 7:00 was -4* and now at 9:30 it has just hit 0* :coldb: The predicted high for today will not reach the double digits.

Hopefully the forecasters have their predictions right. Temps are supposed to start moderating tomorrow reaching the teens and 30* by Saturday. That will be regular beach weather around here !!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Good pre-dawn to you all. Just been out clearing snow so my wife can get to work within the hours. Not a trace of clouds in the blue-black sky, not a trace of warmth either. Looks like the temperature is a record low. -8F right now, previous record -6 in 1928. Spent yesterday sorting thru my tools, and checking the edges. Will do some honing today in expectation better weather. Had continuous lake effect snow yesterday. It was almost like a fog, everything was a pale white without shade or highlight.

Hope the rest of you are not getting icicles on your nose.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I feel bad complaining about 20'. When that would be a heat wave for many of you. Today we'll be in 50's and 70's this weekend.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. My back deck thermometer reads 10* at 10:00 a.m.

Overcast today and mid teens for a high with some snow on the way. I'll take the snow if it means a warm up!

Oh and CV3 when you live on the gulf coast you can complain all you want about 20*, I surely would!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It was below freezing at this time yesterday. It is windy and 66* today. With rain on the way.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning 21* at 10:00 a.m. Forecast says 31* today, a short reprieve from the arctic cold as we are heading back to the teens tomorrow.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid 70's and rain here today. Good shop day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

sorry for the double post.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all you stick makers out there.

This is getting old. Another arctic blast has arrived here in NW Indiana. The thermometer on our back deck reads 1*.

I really don't mind temps in the 20's, after all it is winter, but this arctic cold is starting to get the best of me. Come on, its warmer in Fairbanks Alaska right now at 30* then in NW Indiana, what is wrong with that picture?

Stay warm and have a great day!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it dropped 30 from yesterday's 79. It will warm into the 50's with some rain. Better than what Mark and others of you are having to deal with that for sure.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day stick makers! Wet and 40's in the Deep South.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

Mid 20*s today and some snow showers. Still cold but bearable anyway.

Oh and today its finally colder in Fairbanks Alaska than NW Indiana!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 16* at 10:30 a.m. in NW Indiana. We got another 2"- 3" of snow overnight.

Does anyone remember if that darn groundhog saw his shadow? Trying to figure out how much more winter we have!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

-7F just now, worse than yesterday at this time, but at least promised 22F and sunny in the afternoon. Did manage to scout some sticks yesterday, but when I got up close, I found they were thicker or thinner than I could use. Still too cold in my porch work area to do much of anything. Dreary time.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day everyone. cloudy and cool here, Going to the 60's later today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

C-O-L-D!!! :coldb: It was -11* when my wife got home from bunco club at midnight last night. At 8:30 its now a whopping 1*.

Forecasters say we will hit low to mid 20's today and then a dusting of snow will start late today with tomorrow bringing 2"-6" more. Fun huh?

Oh and its warmer in Fairbanks Alaska this morning than NW Indiana, again!! (10*)

Stay warm!!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Haves great day where ever you are. Warmer here today. Around 70, chance of rain. And I hope this afternoon will be spent working on a stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers everywhere. March is coming in like a lion. Mid 20*s and snowing in NW Indiana. Hopefully the forecasters are right and not a lot of accumulation.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day to all. 29* today and bright sunshine. Snow, sleet and rain on the way tonight. 18 more days till Spring arrives and all the cold and snow will go away!!


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Going to be in the 30's again here in South Central Alaska [Anchorage]... been a bizarre winter.... very little snow and unseasonably warm... The Iditarod sled dog race actually moved the start to Fairbanks due to the lack of snow here in the Anchorage area.

MJC4 - from the sound of the weather in your area, they could probably start the race there... sounds like you folks are getting our "typical" winter down there....


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Another fine morning here in NW Indiana. 27* at 6:30 a.m. heading up to 40* The warmer weather is coming at a price, rain, sleet and ice. Went out for the a.m. paper and you can ice fish on the driveway!! Oh well if you don't like the weather around here wait a awhile, tomorrow its back into the teens!!

Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a good day every one. Some of the trees think it is spring and are budding out but we are told we will be in the upper 20's at the end of the week. I hate these swings in temps 70's to 20's.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Freezing rain, but the temperature is just about to get above freezing for maybe the 1st time in 3+ weeks. Yay! Cooler yesterday, but sunny. Managed to get out and clomp thru some snow to harvest my 1st stick since Nov.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day my fellow stick makers. Warm and wet is on the forecast for us today.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Another 24 hours or so in the deep freeze, but the prediction is for the temp to rise above freezing and stay there for the next 6 days out. What a relief.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. I'll echo what Gdenby said! 18* today in NW Indiana and a warm up on the way. Yippee!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all you stick aficionados! (That's a $10 word isn't it?) Finally a break from the freezer around here it's 40* and sunny at 10:00 a.m. Several days of decent temps on the way, might melt that dirty looking snow that is still hanging around this time of year.

I will be so happy to see green grass again!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a wet week here rain in the forcast every day. 61* now and drissal. Long weekend on the road I am glad to be home. To old for those long drives with short turn arounds. Don't mind if I can take my time.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. Mid 40's and sunny today in NW Indiana. Nice day to get outside!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

40* this morning. Heading to the mid 50's. Heading out today for some last ice fishing.

Have a great day!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rain on and off all day high of 75 good day for me to stay in the sawmill and watch it run.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope your day is a good one. Wet in Mobile, over 1 1/2 inches of rain over night and on and off rain forecasted until Friday. May have 3 to 5 inches before it is over. Mid 70's today.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wet in Fulton I think it rained all night. We might get a few loads of logs today this kind of weather keeps the loggers messed up.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rainy day again today. Spring is coming and with it warm and humid day. Mid to upper 70's.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bright sunshine and mid 50's on the way today. Time to get out and finish trimming the forsythia bushes.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sunny mid 50's today another nice day in NW Indiana. We deserve some decent weather. Three weeks ago it was highs in the teens and 0 overnight!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a great day in the south. Mid 70's and a sunny day. Blooms popping out in the trees and plants.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Low 60's in NW Indiana with plenty of sunshine. I'll be whittling on my duck's head handle on the back deck today.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Amazing change in the weather. Predicted high of 72F today. 10 days ago it was 28F. I suddenly have shrubs to trim, and a garden to start spading up. Back to average high 40s tomorrow, tho'.

Am getting some carving work done. Mostly fine sanding. Slow going. Also decided to polish a bit of what I think is red jasper to inset on a knob end. Rock polishing by hand is really slow going.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Upper 70's to 80 here today. Hope to get back to the duck today. It was another weekend with family in the hospital. To much drama in the last two months. Ready for some peace and carving!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

70* today. Great day to be out, but as Gdenby said back to reality tomorrow 40's. bummer!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another 80+ day down here today. The tree polin is already turning the car green and the allergies that come with spring are awaking also.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A howling north wind, 35* and not much over 40* forecast for today, hard to take after yesterdays 72*


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

It's 24* on my back deck thermometer. Heading up to a sunny 50* today and no wind thankfully. Yesterday the north wind was brutal!

Have a great day!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day fellow stick makers. 79 here qtoday. Hope to spend much of today in the shop.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 40* at 8:30 a.m. Supposed to be a seasonal high of 50* today. Today will be spent cleaning the grit pushed onto my lawn by the snowplows.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a wonderfull weekend,. It was cloudy at 7:00 and 62*. Rain on and off for the day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a wonderfull weekend,. It was cloudy at 7:00 and 62*. Rain on and off for the day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Typical day for mid March in NW Indiana. Low 50's sun & clouds, spring officially arrived yesterday afternoon.

Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning wherever you are. Hope your enjoying the day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day ya all ! Low 70's and cloudy in this part of the south. And a lot of polin in the air. It is spring here.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all from NW Indiana, the pic says it all. :coldb: Oh well at least this time of year it doesn't last, low 60' s by Wednesday.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I almost feel guilty telling you I am sitting on the back porch, enjoying a cup of coffee while writing this. ALMOST! Mid 60's going to upper 70's today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Bright sunshine and a brisk 28* at 9:30 a.m. Low 40's and rain showers later today.

Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 40* now, forecast calls for mid 50's today. Between last nights rain and the warmer temps we should get rid of the last of the snow around here.

Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stickmakers. Its a chilly 35* and not much over 40* for the high today. I thought spring started last week.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day. 67 here and rain on the way.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 26* at 10:00 a.m. 35* the forecast high then it gets down right frigid tonight back into the teens. UNCLE already!!

Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning fellow stickmakers & collectors. 22* on the back deck's thermometer at 8:30 a.m. mid 30's for the forecast high. Slow warm up is on the way over the next few days, can't get here soon enough.

Have a great day wherever you are.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is 3 in the afternoon and what a great day it is, 70. soft breeze and high white clouds and low humidity.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 45* on the back deck heading up to near 60* Finally getting a little Spring around here!

Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

76 on the back porch already and chance of some rain.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning fellow stickies. Nice day on tap mid 50's. Heading out to the county park to get some exercise for a couple of the sticks I've made!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Cloudy and rain 60* today in NW Indiana.

Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Nice day here in NW Indiana. Sunny a seasonal 60*+ today.

We are off to the Duneland Woodcarvers 39th annual show today. For anyone interested its in Portage In. at Woodland Park today 10 - 5 today & tomorrow 10 - 4. (central time)


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day from the soggy south. 7" the last Two days and more to come.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Nice day, 50* on my deck thermometer at 8:00 a.m.and a sunny 60* is on the way.

CV3 some of your rain is on its way up here for Thursday.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We total just over 10" sense Sunday. More coming. Hopefully it will not be all at once. Have a great day every one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning one and all. Nice day around here mid 60's. A little rain around here this morning, though nothing like the soaking CV3 is getting on the gulf coast!

Hope you have a great day.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stickmakers. Sunny 50's and some serious winds today. 25-35 mph with gusts nearing 50. Brought Old Glory down from the pole today, no sense in shredding it up!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Sunny a chilly 42* on the back deck. We have had a cold rain for the last day and a half at least that has moved on.

Not much stick making going on here with all the spring chores. Hopefully I can get the camper out soon and do some whittling around a campfire.

Have a great day!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice day, fair, headed for mid-50s. Planting peas, radishes, digging out invasive grass from the garden.

Stick making even slower than usual. Decided to set a small piece of what I think is red jasper into the end of a stick. Have been shaping it by hand using my knife sharpening abrasives. I can't imagine how this was done for centuries before power tools.

Decided to refinish a stick. I inset a piece of quartz in the handle, then decided the plain tung oil finish was to blah. Just about all re-sanded, and then will ebonize the wood. Figure that will make the milky white of the stone stand out more.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

The weather here is fine. Nice and cool, mostly sunny yesterday. Today, a good bit warmer. The down side, my lawn is growing like crazy, I've got about a million volunteer maple saplings to pull, and my garden planting is way behind...

Still spending an hour or so a day stick making, might have something to show within the week.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Much cooler than average temperature for the last few days, but sunny and normal for the next few. Not any stick work to speak of for the last 2 weeks. As I mentioned, my father passed away just before the Memorial Day weekend. The day after his funeral, all my kids, and my 1st grand kid started coming in to town. The last will depart later today. Just watching the 15 mo old toddle around the house was exhausting for me and the wife. My son quipped, "Yes, if we just had a little more of his energy, and he had a little more of our sleepiness, things would go so much better."

Any rate, it'll take me a few days to get back to stick work. Be posting then.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone. It is in the 90's with 75 to 80 % humidity down here. Not hot enough to steam bend a.stick but wilting this stick maker.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is late afternoon HOT & HUMID with a thunderstorm. A Deep South summer day. Hope it is more comfortable where you are.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all, still officially morning as it hasn't reached noon central time. Mid 80's chance for a shower they say, though it looks like more than a chance. Hit the local farmers market this a.m. and picked up some local produce. Off to see a play the community theater is putting on, Shrek the musical, my niece has a lead as Fiona. Hope you enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a fun day Mark! Another steamy hot day with a chance of rain down here. It will not change much for the next 90 days. The most active time for tropical storms starts this next month. Never know how that is going to go. We just hope for another calm year. All of you have a good day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day every one. Where is everyone? Not much activity the month or so.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stickmakers. Great day on tap here in NW Indiana low 80*'s and LOW humidity. The bride and I are off to garage sales.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day fellow stick maker. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another hot and humid day in the deep south, with a chance of rain. Hope you all are enjoying your day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Everyone Have a great day!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stickmakers. Finishing up prep of our little motorhome for our trip to the Rockies. Hope to hit the road Saturday. Looking forward to looking through the National Forests for some stick materials. Hope your enjoying your day!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning stickmakers. Finishing up prep of our little motorhome for our trip to the Rockies. Hope to hit the road Saturday. Looking forward to looking through the National Forests for some stick materials. Hope your enjoying your day!


I know nothing about USFS rules and regs. But the Tulsa Parks guys appreciated my email requesting permission to take wood that was down or dead as a result of a huge ice storm, and I now have a laminated letter that gives me permission to take any dead wood or storm damaged wood. I carry that in my pack, in the event that I am questioned about what I'm doing in one of these public areas.

I don't know whether this is useful or applicable to Forest Service managed areas. I hope you all have a wonderful time and the weather is perfect!

Vance


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Just thought I'd post a quick Hi! Haven't been posting much 'cause most of my spare energy for that past few weeks has been devoted to cleaning and fixing the house my departed uncle left to me. I learned that my elder daughter and SIL were returning to town in late September, so instead of selling the place, I'm trying to get it into good shape so they have a nice place to live at a very affordable rate.

Currently filling a drop off dumpster with broken and/or obsolete appliances, useless decor items, a hoard of empty boxes etc. Did find a wonderful cast iron skillet, a Griswald #10. From the markings, it was made no later than 1920. Probably came from my paternal grandparent's house. It is in good condition, could be used without reconditioning. Reconditioned, which I will do, worth about $250. Can't wait to use it.

As to sticks, I have managed to put in an hour or 2 a day. Have a mulberry handle about ready to be fitted to a shaft. Saw a storm damaged tree at an historic (and unvisited) cemetery, with half the tree ripped apart and laying across the remnants of old marble headstones. Did some research. Most likely it is mockernut hickory. Cut off 2 branches. Some of the cambium is still green, and the wood will need a couple of years of curing before its good to use. Most of the straight branches were rather thick. more than 2", but I may grab a few more pieces of those, hoping that it won't be too much effort to thin them down to useful stick dimensions. Only the 2nd time I've found any hickory, so I'm happy.

The day is sunny and dry, and a month of record rainfall is being followed by a month of no precip.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Finishing the packing today and off to the Rockies tomorrow. My grandsons have moved in to house sit and are waiting anxiously for us to leave, hmm. See all middle of next month!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone. Had a bit of rain last night. Just enough to make things more steamy humid.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day friends! Just only about 35 days tell the start of Fall. What is every one working on, Not much action on the forum. Must be some sticks being created out there some where.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Eye Doc appointment in 30 min. Hope to be cleared for dusty environments. Then back to work on a family gift, a cedar stick with a compass embedded on its top. I have several Bois d'Arc sticks to continue work on. Need to order some pins to embed, geological society pins for one and Marine Corps pins for another.

Update: Doc says I'm "free at last" to resume dirty work, sanding, etc. It's been months, and all I missed was the hottest part of the Oklahoma summer.

The Boid d'Arc is a stave that was cut and kiln dried (Missouri if I remember the source correctly). This was a reject in terms of good enough for bow makers, so the price was a fraction of the bow-making staves. I've mentioned before, that the coarse grain makes it tricky to shave down, but once the sanding smooths it a bit, it looks great.

For this I'm struggling with what to do for a topper. An embedded diver's compass? A military memento? Still thinking.

Bois d'Arc is sentimental as it brings back memories of building fence with an old man who taught me to find the easy way to do chores. The old fully-cured Bois d'Arc posts could bend a steeple when you try to hammer it in.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hot and humid here at the sawmill and maybe a passing rain shower. Made 5 canes over the weekend good thing they were already cut out all I had to do was sand put a hole in the handles put together and finish got about 6 more cut out ready to be worked on trying to get some ready for a arts and crafts show at Depot Day in Pine Hill, Alabama Sept. 19 looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CAS14 said:


> Eye Doc appointment in 30 min. Hope to be cleared for dusty environments. Then back to work on a family gift, a cedar stick with a compass embedded on its top. I have several Bois d'Arc sticks to continue work on. Need to order some pins to embed, geological society pins for one and Marine Corps pins for another.
> 
> Update: Doc says I'm "free at last" to resume dirty work, sanding, etc. It's been months, and all I missed was the hottest part of the Oklahoma summer.
> 
> ...


That is great news CAS14! Glad you are back in the the stick business.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

RandyL476 said:


> Hot and humid here at the sawmill and maybe a passing rain shower. Made 5 canes over the weekend good thing they were already cut out all I had to do was sand put a hole in the handles put together and finish got about 6 more cut out ready to be worked on trying to get some ready for a arts and crafts show at Depot Day in Pine Hill, Alabama Sept. 19 looking forward to giving it a try.


 Sounds like a good event. Hope you can share some pictures.Good luck.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning. Looks like tippical wet and humid day here. We are watching Danny, the storm in the Atlantic. Any time they come in that low on the map there is a chance of them getting into the gulf. We will know in a few days.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It has been a great week of weather for us. Low humidity and mornings in the 60's. Not the norm for late August down here. Going back to more normal this next week but just a month or so tell it will be back. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great Day everyone!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Same to you CV3!

Took my dog for a walk in the woods scouting for sticks and worked on decorticating one I started yesterday. It's folky with an eyeball on the front of the handle and a caricaturized eagle head on the back end of the handle. I mam decorating the shaft with some random pyrograph patterns. I have dubbed it the "Seeing Eye" cane.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Look forward to seeing it when your done rodnogdog.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well Humidity back in the upper 80% and the dew point are dew point is back in the mid 70% range. that means it is Mucky out there. It has been a long summer. Cant wait for that cooler weather to get here. Hope where ever you are to day it is a great day for stick making.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Enjoy your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a chance for rain in the next few days. We can use the water. Have a great day where ever you are!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Roger that! Over the last week we've hiked many miles amongst the redwoods and forests on the Pacific coast, but without sticks.

When we return I'll start a thread about how best to take your sticks when traveling by air. Last trip my CEO (wife) discovered that our stick case was a gun case upon checking in. ???? Now that is banned. She didn't appreciate the looks we got when carrying that through the San Francisco airport.

So, maybe a case for fishing rods or pool cues?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick makers! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is going to be honey do day here. Got my list last night. Hope to get t the shop this after noon. Will try to make it a day that makes me smile!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

For me:


Work until 1100 to find support for counseling for a PSTD Marine who has been released from a place that treats suicide risks - it's unbelievable how much effort is required for young veterans to get help. No wonder so many die while waiting.
Go to the gym and work off last nights wine and cheese.
Return home and resume work to find support for a Marine's counseling.
Resume work on long-delayed stick projects.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

For me, it is work work work, wishing i was doing something else. I did laugh once so far today.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

It's a 12 hour day here at the sawmill for me and tomorrow too, I did sell two of my canes to some of the guy here at the sawmill my wife don't know about that so I get to keep the money.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Most of us here are retired but find we are busier than ever. My days are full and struggle to find time to do my stickmaking ,which is a favourite pastime apart from croquet. The days are my own is this bad management on my behalf but it must be life in general. How did I find time to do things when I worked full time? . I always have time for the cappuccino in the mornings to contemplate what I will do and always end up doing something else?. So decided to make a list what I want do . and what I have to do and the social things the boss has me to do.. The list of things the boss (my better half) gets me to do over a day is so long I cant list them all, most of which is social activities and household chores . The children and grandchildren are great but the jobs I get from them ? but sometimes wish I could escape from them.

Thrown the list away just going to have a single malt instead and.

muddle on


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> Most of us here are retired but find we are busier than ever. My days are full and struggle to find time to do my stickmaking ,which is a favourite pastime apart from croquet. The days are my own is this bad management on my behalf but it must be life in general. How did I find time to do things when I worked full time? . I always have time for the cappuccino in the mornings to contemplate what I will do and always end up doing something else?. So decided to make a list what I want do . and what I have to do and the social things the boss has me to do.. The list of things the boss (my better half) gets me to do over a day is so long I cant list them all, most of which is social activities and household chores . The children and grandchildren are great but the jobs I get from them ? but sometimes wish I could escape from them.
> Thrown the list away just going to have a single malt instead and.
> muddle on


Ha ha, I didn't know what it was to muddle until our son bought us a muddler for mixing drinks when here. As for me, it's nearly 5:00 and time for a glass of wine or a few shots of rye, straight up and neat.

Cheers!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I didn't know that you called a cocktail shaker a muddler, so we live a little and learn a little. I must get round to tasting rye don't think anyone will have to force me to do it. It will be hard to choose from a single malt to rye so I will have to force myself to do both


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> I didn't know that you called a cocktail shaker a muddler, so we live a little and learn a little. I must get round to tasting rye don't think anyone will have to force me to do it. It will be hard to choose from a single malt to rye so I will have to force myself to do both


I wasn't clear. The muddler is used to mash up whatever herbs, fruits, or things I'm ignorant of, to blend in with a mixed drink. I'm lazy, and I like my whiskey made from the rye grain. A Scottish geophysicist named Dick Hageman, rest his soul, converted me from Jack Daniels bourbon. He always asked for a rye Manhattan, "not a dry Manhattan", but I like it straight up and neat.

Read the labels. Not every bottle that says "Rye" is 100% rye whiskey.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another morning at the doctors office. Who knew the term Golden years met that is when the Doctors get rich.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool mornings are coming to the gulf coast for a few days. Lows in the 50's. It is more than welcome. Not a big deal for most of you northern stick makers. It has been a long hot summer down here. Have a great day every one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Enjoying my coffee on the porch this morning. Low humidity and temp. So nice!
Hope your day starts out as good.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice morning in Charlotte too! Cool, bright clear sky's, a nice crisp fall morning. This is my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

This is what I was doing last week at this time:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking teardrop trailer. I wanted to get one of those but the wife said if we got one it was going to have a bathroom.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, we love it. Ours has a bathroom! It is in the side tent, made of a 5 gallon bucket, seat and lid, and pine nugget cat litter in a liner bag. It works very well.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a wonderful day everyone. It looks like another nice one here in the deep south.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day and weekend fellow stick makers.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. After a month in the Rockies its hard to get used to not having the pines outside the window of the camper when I wake up! Looks like a nice day on tap here in NW Indiana. Its off to the barber shop to get "cleaned up" for my nieces son's wedding tomorrow. Hope your having a great day!!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

The day is mostly gone now but thanks for the kind thoughts from both you and CV3. I spent most of the afternoon trying to clean up the junkhole I call a garage.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good afternoon. Hot and humid down here today. It has been a honey do morning. On the way back to the carving bench. If I can get there before my bride thinks of (just one more thing dear!,)


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow, the day is gone again. Our cable service was down when I got up this morning - just came back up but its going real slow. I played with sticks all day, but not the kind I want to. I spent the entire day running baseboard and shoe mold in the utility room and laundry room, caulking and puttying nail holes. Warm, still and humid here too.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a day of rest! Carving is very restful!!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I carved one today, just didn't have any glue for final assembly. I found a dry poplar stick in the creek bed while out playing with my dog today and cut it into a cane shaft and a hiking stick length stick to be finished later. Then I whittled out a handle for the cane shaft and fitted the two together with a round through tenon with a contrasting colored wedge - went to glue it and my glue bottle had dried out. I will post a picture when it's finished. I had fun playing with my dog in the creek and making a stick.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You have to love those canine stick finders. Mandy is my shop dog and fellow stick collector. However I am having some trouble getting her to get the long ones.;-)


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks like a rain most of the day and high of 80 here in the sawmill town.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful late summer day in NW Indiana. Bright blue skies and temps in the low 60*s this a.m. Supposed to be in the mid 70*s today. Will be carving all week. We have a booth at the town's Fall festival this Saturday. Have a great day!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

No croquet today to wet so spent the time painting the puffin so at least something good came out of it


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning. I hope it is as nice a morning were you are as it is here. That freshness of the morning after a rain. Mid 60's and a great cup of coffee! Who could ask for more. One more cup and off to the shop. Should have the whole day work on sticks.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nothing but clear skies, and pleasantly warm here for the next week. Currently enjoying shaping so cedar out on my work porch. Somewhat to fiberous for most carving, but boy does it smell nice. Really enjoying making the shavings and dust.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great day on tap here as well mid 70*s and clear blue skies. Off to the big craft store today to restock on paracord & craft beads and anything else that might be useful for sticking! Have a great day all!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers. Weather around here has been like the movie Ground Hog Day. Sunny 70*s during the day and 50*s at night. 4-5 more days of the same in the forecast. We'll take as much of this as we can get.as we know what's on the way in 6 weeks or so. Hope your enjoying your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day everyone. Looks like it will be nice weather here thru the weekend the good chance of rain next week. Looking forward for some cooler days but that means cold days for you who live north of Alabama.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had great plans in the shop today. But they were overwhelmed by large wave of honey do's which came with my first cup of coffee. Hoping for better luck tommorw!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, "Honey Do's" seem to take priority over all of our best laid plans! I think its a worldwide phenomena.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I have one honey do (that I know of) for tomorrow morning, then I'm going to put the first coat of polyurethane on my most recent stick. Stained and glued the shaft and handle today, waiting for the stain to dry some.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Testing various WATCO oil tints this afternoon on a scrap from the stick stand. I've never used Sapele before, but I like the grain before finishing. It's an African hardwood in the mahogany family. I tested just those tints that were already in the garage. The photo was taken in the late afternoon sun, whereas the wood will of course be under artificial lighting. Surprisingly, the natural and golden oak best match our flooring.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

always interested in tints and the effects on wood. Its a subject worthy on its own.

colours are of a particular interest even colour varnish's as it is always better to keep the grain of the wood showing but to paint a colourful bird like a puffin is extremely difficult using colour which would show the grain of the wood..

Have played around with mixing artist inks and varnish but mixing inks to achieve the right colour is difficult .Not only difficult but expensive as you tend to throw more away just trying to achieve the colour. Then there's the problem of mixing with varnish and to put several colours together for painting a puffin is a nightmare.

usually end up using acrylic paint


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The darker walnuts seem to overpower the wood grains in your photos CAS. The golden oak, to my eye, looks the best.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree. I was surprised, but the natural and golden oak do bring out the grain better, and they better compliment the wood floor where the stand will reside. This weekend I plan to buff off the excess and apply another coat of the oil, rub it off again, and then decide between the two lighter tones. Monday, the hardwood shelves will be roughed out by the hardwood dealer. Tuesday I hope to measure twice, mark, and cut the holes for the sticks.

Because the stand has three legs, multiples of three holes at each possible circumference from the center will look good, and possibly one in the center. I'll have to mark and see how much space is available vs. the diameters necessary for sticks, probably a mix of 1 7/8" and 1" holes in the upper shelf.

Then, I'll just sand and finish. I'll have to display just our favorite sticks that I've made, and probably not the two shillelaghs that I purchased from others.

[My prunus spinosa (Irish blackthorn) still lives. It's about three years old, I think. It's still not spreading and sending up more, and it needs to grow quite a bit before I'll consider sacrificing it to the stick gods. But one day, I'll give in and make my first authentic Irish shillelagh!]


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking forward to seeing it


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I look forward to seeing it also CAS14.

They say we are in line for 3 to 4 days of rain. Some heavy.We have had a little over 46 inches so far this year. But have been blessed not have had a hurricane for a number of years.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Good morning, it's been raining and drizzling here for three days now. I shouldn't complain since we have been lock in a severe drought for awhile now.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day fellow stickies! Overcast but still mid 70's here in NW Indiana. Taking a day to recuperate after yesterdays 10+ hours of craft showing! Hope Ur having a great day!!!!!!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a soggy morning down here. We had 6 inches of rain yesterday and more on its way. Have a great day every one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. The bright blue skies of the last several days have given way to a gray overcast. Its still pleasant, mid 70's, but I think rain is on the way at least that's what my joints are telling me! Hope you are having a great day!!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

4th day of rain, drizzle and grey sky.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a fun day my friends. Hope it includes time to work on a stick.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Cold front fetching down Lake Michigan is supposed to give us lake effect rain showers the next couple days. We can stand a little rain around here its been dry most of September. Have a great day!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Good morning all - now afternoon, 5th day in a row rainey and grey!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cooler, dryer weather on its way. It has been a wet few days down here. It ended up we had almost 8 inches but just east of here in the Pensacola area they got over 14 inches in one day. Rain fall rates at over 4 inches a hour in some places. That well cause wet socks!! 
But it's coffee out here on the porch this morning whatching one of the reddest cardinals I have ever seen and Mandy ,the dog, dancing around trees trying to figure out how to get to that squirrel 30 feet above her. I hope the start of your day brings you the smiles my morning has brought me!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day my fellow stick makers. Cooler weather, actually about the norm fro this time of year. Sunny 60's. Will be in the garage/shop finishing some Christmas ornaments I started. Have a great day!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great morning. The calendar cleared last night and I will have the hole day to work in the shop. One more cup of coffee and I am headed that way! Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Lots of chores I should be doing, but I'm gonna sneak into the garage and work on sticks and stuff!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful morning,low 60's and low humidity. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning off to the garage/shop! have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all cooler here than its been 51* and hopefully a little rain on the way. we could use it. Have a great day!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Good afternoon. Raining here still - been 8 or 9 days - can't remember it's been so long. We are supposed to get 4" plus before the weekend is over, flash flood warnings for the entire area.

I've been staring at the bottom half of the the stick I made the T Handle cane from and it has finally spoken to me. It will become a hiking staff with a freaky looking buzzard's head looking forward, on the root end where there is a long root protruding. I'm studying pictures of buzzards now!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, this is as far on the Buzzard stick as I'm going to get today.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope you all have a great Sunday. I was able to get the first coat of finish on the cardigan cane yesterday I will post finished pictures some time Monday.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another pleasent fall day here. It is hard to believe just 80 days tell Christmas! Once again I am behind schedule in having projects underway for family gifts. My intentions,which are always good, was to have all gift projects underway by Oct 1. Have not started the fist one. Good intentions pave the road to where? Oh I remember! To the wife fussing at me becomes she has to get them in the mail. I seem to do this every year. If nothing else I am consistent. ;-} 
Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers, collectors, lookers and friends. Overcast this morning with a little spritz of rain. Too cool for coffee on the deck. I'm hoping to get the Halloween witch's broom finished today as its time to decorate for the holiday


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not much making going in the shop today. I have to apply finish to 4 or 5 projects. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. A yard work day, mowing & trimming and the start of leaf raking. Ah Fall, beautiful leaf colors and the piles of leaves to rake!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 50* and going to be a nice warm day mid 70*s. Hope U are enjoying your day!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good Friday morning going to have a high of 86 here in the sawmill town and a short day for me at the mill going in at 5:30am out by 10:30am a lot of work being done to the mill I don't get to many Friday's like this.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not doing much today, sinuses have put me out of action. The meds make it dangerous to put a tool in my hands or drive. I guess I will finish a book. 
Hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Not much sleep the last night snuck off to the garage to finish up a piece for my wife. Our anniversary is Saturday.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope your book is good .

I had a vist to the dentist today not my fav. way of living. he had to cut away two crowns on my last visit as I had broken them.It took him 40mins the tooth had welded into the bone . so it couldn't be repaired .So had to have a denture fitted which I am not looking forward to.

That's a sneaky thing to do Mark how did you get away with it? I will have to try it.

well hope all your day improves its a age thing. Thought life would be simple when I retired but seem busier than ever.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Not doing much today, sinuses have put me out of action. The meds make it dangerous to put a tool in my hands or drive. I guess I will finish a book.
> Hope you all enjoy your day.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looks like most of us are heading for the knackers yard? if we can remember where it is?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> looks like most of us are heading for the knackers yard? if we can remember where it is?


So true. Man made hips, some man made teeth, glasses to see. If I keep going I well be a robot with a burn out circuit board. ;-) . Finished a book on fly fishing for bass.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Back on track today. This old horse not ready for the knackers yard yet. However I was not sure yesterday. We are headed GulfShores national Shrimp Festival. Lots of fresh shrimp cooked in many flavored! Live music, many artist displays. Some carvers will be there. It is big show.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Nice day on the way. Its our anniversary today. Out for dinner tonight,

Glad your feeling better Randy. Would hate to see U at the knackers yard! I wish we had a shrimp festival in Indiana. We do have a popcorn festival.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Good morning and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone. Great morning here. 57 and sunny. Had to much shrimp at the yesterday at the shrimp festivel. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Going to be a nice fall day here in NW Indiana, sunny mid 70*s. Have a great day!!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Good afternoon all, went down to the creek but it was very high. It rained all day yesterday and last night so everything was pretty soggy, no sticks collected today. I spent 15 minutes chopping down a dead cedar with my hatchet thinking the top would make a good hiking stick but when I got it down, it wasn't as good as it looked from the ground - I left it behind.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers. Another warm October day here, bright sunshine & mid 70's. "Regular" October weather is on the way for the rest of the week 60's and 50's by the weekend.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Upper 80"s here today. The Paper work of life has consumed most of my day.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Upper 80"s here today. The Paper work of life has consumed most of my day.


I like your new picture, very dapper


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like your new picture, very dapper[/quote]

Just old wood.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers. "Real" fall has arrived here, mid 50's for highs today and the next several days as well. Hope your having a great day in your neck of the woods.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone. Looks like we may get some rain today.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another great day here, hi about 80 and sunny. Hope to spend most of the day in the shop. Hope every one has a great day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another great day here. It is about 50 and going to the low 80's with sun shine. Hope to spend part of day in stick making. Hope your day is full of sun and fun.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Off to do some fall camping for the next several days. Cooler weather has arrived and the trees are turning color.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning all. Off to do some fall camping for the next several days. Cooler weather has arrived and the trees are turning color.


That's great, this is my favorite time of the year to go but it will be a month before my schedule opens up enough to go. Enjoy it and post some pictures!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a wonderful fall day everyone!! It is so nice to have some cool weather with low humidity. The dog and I are both enjoying it. Opening all the window and letting the house breath.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its cold here heavy rain showers why on earth do all the swanns etc come from sibera to here when its so nice in the south of France ? After all lot of birds have already migrated to Africa

Looks like the croquet season has finished to wet and cold


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was going to say ( stick the day ) but someone may take that wrong! SO HAVE A GREAT DAY MAKING STICKS ! :~}


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Had to go to the doctor this morning for a sinus infection got two shots a some antibiotics back at work good thing the doctors office is across the street from the mill.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

RandyL476 said:


> Had to go to the doctor this morning for a sinus infection got two shots a some antibiotics back at work good thing the doctors office is across the street from the mill.


Hope you are feeling better Randy.

Gordon


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rodnogdog said:


> RandyL476 said:
> 
> 
> > Had to go to the doctor this morning for a sinus infection got two shots a some antibiotics back at work good thing the doctors office is across the street from the mill.
> ...


Thanks Gordon feeling better now got off at 1:00 went to my shed and worked on a cane trying something I never tried before pictures later.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad your on the mend Randy. Not much work getting done today. I have been recruited by my bride to be her driver today. Not a bad thing to spend the day with my best friend.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Best wishes for a great day!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice day here. Clear, mid-70s, mild wind from the south. Drier than usual, which is making the farmer's happy for their harvest, but the leaf color is poor, as a result.

Getting close to finishing a stick, or at least I think I'm close. Will send a pic, but need to replace my camera, which just stopped working, haven't a clue as to why.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Back from a week camping. Found a couple decent sticks in a brush pile cleared off a hiking trail.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers, collectors and friends. The mild weather for October continues here in NW Indiana mid 70's on the way. Great day for the wife and I to walk in the woods


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

In the 80's here today not to humid. Hope every is has a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Nice October weather for NW Indiana today mid 60's. Hopefully we'll get the rain they are forecasting as its been bone dry around here. Trees are just about peak for colors here, how about in your neck of the woods?

Pics are of the Autumn Flame maple, Red Sunset maple and the Pin oak in our backyard.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful! The colors are just starting to pop here. I noticed some nice oranges and yellows starting to show today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers. Starting out as a rainy day her in NN Indiana, not complaining we can use the moisture. Mid 60's today about the norm for this time of year. Hope U enjoy your day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of thr leaves Mark. It has always bee a dream to have a motor home and start min Maine in early Sept and fallow the changing leaves down to Goergia. Maybe in the next life.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers and friends. Sunshine and mid 60's today, another nice fall day. Downside to the leaves changing colors is the tons of leaves to clean up. Time to start leaf patrol. About once a week or so gotta blow and rake um up . Beside my own trees I get the leaves from the woods behind us and having the property at the end of the cul-de-sac this is where the leaves blowing down the street end up


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Day Everyone! It is wet here. 2 inches over night and looks like another 2 or 3 today. We needed it lawn was getting a bit dry. We have a lot of trees in our area. al most every yard has one or two large oaks trees The leaves are just starting to fall.

ENJOY YOUR DAY!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Too cool for coffee outside this a.m. Maybe this afternoon sunny low 60's today. Putting the finish on two pieces I have made for the end of November craft show. Hopefully post pics this afternoon. Have a great day!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well we got 6 inches of rain today. That brings the year to date total to 61+ inches. 5 feet of rain.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Looks like some of your rain is moving up here Randy. Light rain falling now. We really need the moisture as our lawns are bone dry


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain and low 60's today. Not complaining we really need the moisture around here. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow reality hits U in the face when U go out for the paper this a.m.! North wind and temperature is in the 30's BRRR. November is around the corner......................

Have a great day


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great day in the deep south. Low humidity and temps on the 70's. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Mid 50's today and finally sunshine in NW In. Enjoy your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

More rain the next two days. Hope you all have a dry and fun weekend.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy Halloween! Watch out for all the witches, ghosts and goblins out tonight! I hope the kids can get their trick or treating in tonight as its raining now.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another wet day here. Looking at another 3 to 5 inches of rain. The ticker treaters got rained out last night. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day. Too bad the kids aren't out tonight. Rained last night through trick or treats, today bright and sunny. Figures


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers, collectors and friends. Glorious weather on tap for NW Indiana for the next several days. Indian Summer some would call it. 70's and sunshine. Think we will take the RV out for a last camping trip before we winterize. If you live in the Midwest get out and enjoy the day, real November is around the corner.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

It's been raining steadily here since last night. When I crossed the bridge over the creek where I look for sticks, the water was over the banks and way out into the woods. The creek must be twelve feet higher than normal! It's supposed to continue raining throughout the night.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Another Indian Summer day here in NW Indiana. Heading out today for a cpl days camping in our little motorhome before "real" November weather returns this weekend. First we will stop at the polls as its election day!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

The things stick makers do for sticks... I got my big old cargo van stuck in the mud real good today looking for sticks. There's a row of cherry trees down a high bank near my house with a gently sloping grassy area above it. I thought I would drive my van out on the slope and look for just the right limbs. It's been raining nearly every day here for a month and the slope was much softer that I anticipated - got stuck in the mud.

The only rescue tool I had with me was a GI issue WWII era folding shovel and I dug out a little, moved a foot and a half, dug some more and on and on. Took me two hours to get out and I didn't even get a stick. I was covered with mud, the van was covered with mud inside and out, and I'm worn slap out. What an afternoon!

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell about the fire ants - they're a big problem around here. I got into a mound while digging out and got ate up pretty good too.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. "Real" November has returned to NW Indiana, yesterday was 75*, today is heading up to 55*. Still not bad for this time of year. Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone. It's Friday and a balmy 59 degrees in the Catskills atm.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day. Cool and rainy today for us.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Sunny and as the weatherman says "seasonable" Frosty out the window now going to be low 50's today. The frost tells me to get off my duff and winterize the camper today!! Have a nice day!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Humming Frosty the Snowman on the way out to fill the bird feeder this morning. November in NW Indiana has arrived!

Hope U have a great day


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great day here. Sunny and low 70's. life issues has kept my out of the shop. Hopping that will change soon.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Rough night weather wise around here, wind has been howling and will continue today. Fortunately the severe thunderstorms that were rolling around last night missed us.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, sudden change to early winter here in No. Indiana. Nasty enough I don't want to go outside and harvest the stuff that was still growing till 2 days ago, or that hasn't frozen already. I did look up the almanac, and this weather is average for this date, and at least 2 weeks before, so the last burst of sun and warmth sort of made me forget that winter was ready to pounce.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Finally, after a month (no exaggeration) of rain every day, we have had sunshine and clear sky's the last two days. It's supposed to get cool this weekend with highs in the low 50's.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like the rain is heading this way with the hurricane abigal epecting high winds and some localised flooding ,it seems like scotlland going to get the brunt of it ,

Today was good sunshine and put me in a good workshop mood.. The west coast will take most of the bad weather so we will escape any problems ,which is good as we live in the fens and parts are below sea level as last time there was a storm the town got flooded and took a good year to sort the damage out.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Weather is great here today. awoke to the upper 40's, clear sunny and low 60's for the hi. And even better low humidity!! I am about rained out. We are at almost 68 inches so far this year. Wettest place in the continental US.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Still a bit breezy here in NW Indiana, but the sun is out. High 40's today.

We are off to the Artistry in Wood carving show in Dayton Ohio tomorrow. It is put on by the Dayton Carvers Guild. One of the largest, if not the largest show for wood carving in the country. Exhibitors are from all over the U.S & Canada. We went last year and the works these guys and gals put out amazed us. For a wood carver the show is like being a kid in a candy store. Along with the exhibitors vendors with all of the wood carvers tools, woods, rough outs etc. are all there. We are fortunate that Dayton Ohio is only a 4 hour drive or so from here and the local hotels have a show rate so it makes for a great weekend outing.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sounds like a good weekend outing to me .to easy to get carried away with what they have to sell like a child in a sweet shop well i would be anyway


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

45 here in the Sawmill Town, got my clean up crew working for a few hours while they're working I'm going around cutting sticks in the woods by the mill.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I would love to go to that show. It is wonderful event. But 800 miles for us. Glad to you could get there Mark. Those kind of shows are inspiring. So many great carves in one place.

Great weather here today but rain for the first of the week. Hope every one has a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Back from the Dayton show, inspired by the great wood carvers and much lighter in the wallet from the tool vendors ..............


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Back from the Dayton show, inspired by the great wood carvers and much lighter in the wallet from the tool vendors ..............


Come on, let's see the tools...


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice and cold out this morning ... -3 degrees to start the day....winter's long dark days are here....


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Alaska Rabologist said:


> Nice and cold out this morning ... -3 degrees to start the day....winter's long dark days are here....


Good morning - yuck, you can have it!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning nice day on tap here 50* now and overcast. 60* for our high today with rain is on the way for tonight. Back to the garage/shop finishing up carving/painting ornaments for this Saturday's local craft show.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet forcast for us. Nothing on the radar right now. First day in a few weeks I will be able to get some shop time. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Rain here as well in the NW Indiana forecast for the next cpl days. My daughter who is a whizz at tole painting is coming over to help with painting ornaments for the craft show we are in Saturday . Enjoy your day


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Windy and warm now (for mid November) 60* at 7:30 a.m. Rain here today and for the next couple days. Temps are supposed to start dropping later on today as the back side of the front moves through then the dreaded S (snow) word is in the forecast for Saturday just in time for the craft show we are entered in. Bummer bad the weather will mean less traffic at the show.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 35* and bright sunshine in NW Indiana this morning. All that sunshine is just a tease as rain and snow are on the way tonight. Its the 1st snow of the season and everybody is going to have to learn how to drive again.............


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning 32* now and I'm gonna use a four letter word on the forum , SNOW. About an inch or so has accumulated thus far weather people are saying 3-6. Just in time to keep people home for today's craft show................


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a good weekend everyone, We could have our first freeze of the season this weekend, But warming quickly, Trying to get caught up in the shop i am glad it will be cool.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning! I'm still having coffee. Looks like its going to be a nice day. It's sunny and frosty at the moment.

I'm currently working on another cane. Turned mahogany shaft with a natural oak handle and holly collar. The oak is from a stick I found at our local library. It had a nice natural handle. I broke the stick while trying to straighten it for a natural cane. It's been dead a while and had a lot of bug tracks under the bark. It cleaned up nicely. I think it needs the collar to transition between the two materials. The mahogany is salvaged from an old window sill. Nice clear fine grained stuff that is a real pleasure to work with. I wish I had more.

I need to pick up some epoxy and a copper coupler for the ferrule before I can go much farther. I really don't care for the copper that much (it always looks like the plumbing that it is to me) but I would have to order ferrules online and I don't want to wait. Brass tends to be too much $ but I'll look at it too while I'm at the store.

I also really need to get a new cord for our camera so I can load some pictures.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cold for us this morning. Freeze to night. Nothing like you all to the north. Hope your warm and your coffee is hot. Have a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. This is the back deck this a.m. after yesterdays snow storm. The largest November snow in this area in 100 years. 8* this morning on the outside thermometer fun huh?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning. This is the back deck this a.m. after yesterdays snow storm. The largest November snow in this area in 100 years. 8* this morning on the outside thermometer fun huh?


Just down the road from you. Don't know if we had a record, but way more than the 3" - 5" predicted. Lost power just after 7 am, got it back around 11:30. I lost a small branch from a crab apple in my yard, saw 2 maples a few blocks away that probably won't recover from the damage. Lots of heavy wet snow turned to ice. Could barely get into my car because of the ice seal around the doors.

The up side was that if the power had stayed out, at least the T-day food in the fridge would have been easy to keep cold with buckets of snow from outside.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I feel for both of you, all I can say is that I'm glad it's not me. It's supposed to get cold here tomorrow but nothing like what you have.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A bit frosty here this morning. Thankfully no snow though.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

top temp has been 4 c. night temp -2 c. but the wind chil factor feels like -6 c. grey skies that howling wind from the artic is murder. dusting of snow, roll on spring

So bad we book a holiday to go cruising around the Canary isle , Madera and Portugal for christmas and new year on a medium size ship of about 2000 pasengers , just hope we get through the bay of Bisca without trouble So with a bit of luck it should be around +20 - 25 c


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning and HAPPY THANKSGIVING. Warm day around here for the holiday. Close to 60* and rainy. Have a great day


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE! We hope you all have a great day!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you too!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 408's & cold rain today after a warm Thanksgiving. Lots of leftovers to start on. Have a great day


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A cool day but dry a visit to Donna Nook seal sanctuary they was 597 bull seals 1437 cows and 1316 pups 150 born this week

they have there pups just a few feet from the fence you can nearly touch them but soon they will be gone there only here to have they pups the thought of going into the north sea makes you shudder so there pretty hardy animals


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope every one had a wonderful thanksgiving holiday. Mid 70's with a chance of rain here today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning my fellow stick makers & collectors. Kind of a dreary start for the day around NW Indiana. 42* and damp. They say the sun is supposed to peek out today for a few hours then snow showers to move in for tomorrow. S'pose I better get used to that.

Off to the garage/shop to work on snowmen ornaments my wife wants for gifts for her club friends. She saw them at the Dayton carving show and wanted me to make them for her girl friends. They are fairly easy & quick pieces to make as there is little detail to them. After 4 so far (need 7) I'm getting bored with them. I can whittle out 2 a day before the hand cramps up. I'll get them done and keep her happy. Will post a pic after I paint them. Have a great day!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning! It's about 40* and cloudy today. Yesterday started in the 20s so this is actually an improvement. I've been busy out in the shop making sewing stilettos for the girls in my daughter's 4-H group. Mahogany with brass ferrules and steel tips. They look like little scratch awls.

Good news! I haven't posted any photos due to losing the cord to upload them from the camera to the computer. We have a cord ordered and it's on it's way. I should be able to post pictures soon.

MJC4: Keep carving. It's always a good idea to keep the wife happy about your shop tools. 

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great day here. Cooler weather coming. Not any thing like up north but cool for us. Low 40's and mid 60's.

Honey do projects keeps me in tools. Who knew you could spend browny points. My Bride is much more agreeable when I say I want to buy a new tool. Those snow men are a investment Mark.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dreary day here low 30's now and wet snow showers. The way my joints feel I'm gonna need one of the canes I've made to get around today. I hate this cold damp weather makes me stiff as a 2x4. My body is starting to repay me for 35 years of construction work............


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cloudy and 50"s today down here today. It goes with the gray Mark. I carve for about 20 mins or so and I have to stop and rub the hands down for a few minutes. I only get a few hours of work time and have to stop.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

For a Christmas gift, I was just refining the handle of a chef's knife I'm giving my son who works in food service. Only about 30 minutes of shaping and sanding, and that had my right shoulder joint complaining. I've been taking a mixture of glucosamine and chondritic every day for several weeks, and that seems to greatly reduce the amount of pain I get from repetitive motion.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day my fellow stick makers. Still dreary but the weather folks say a warm up is on the way.

Used to take ibuprofen for the joint pain now the heart doctor says no more. Aspirin & Tylenol only though they don't work as well for the joints. As Randy says it goes with the gray. Whoever said "youth is wasted on the young" was spot on


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone! Sunny and 60'S and low humidity! I will take all these days I can get. Despite all the craziness In the would we can celebrate the reason for the season!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Mid 40's on the way today all in all a nice warm day for December here in NW Indiana. Off to the county park for a walk in the woods and some much needed exercise. Hope you enjoy your day wherever you are.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

More grey today. At least it's not icy or actively raining at the moment.

I've been working on some sewing tools for the girls in our 4H group. I'm making little mohagany point turners and sewing awls for each of them.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Enjoy the weekend everyone. I have a large travel cup of coffee and headed for the shop. hope to have a hole day of creating lots of wood chips.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I am with you on the coffee had a large cappuccino this morning a daily fix with a double espresso in it , plenty of frothy milk and a sprinkling of chocolate on top

Buts its a windy damp grey day and the workshop dosnt seem very inviting at the moment and have jobs to do


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

good morning all foggy & damp, a dreary looking day. the wife's heading out to her bunco club Christmas outing. I will get some time in the garage/shop as well a chance to work on a piece I have in my mind as a surprise for her.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning! I'm probably just cleaning house today to get ready for Christmas. It's raining sideways anyway.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My bride has me in decorating survitude today. I do enjoy the warmth of the Christmas feeling in the house. We gave fun with it. My wife is a craft person and makes many of the things. Great weather also, up 60's, and sunny. Hope it is a great day for you all also.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bright sunshine today and a heavy frost earlier this a.m. Wife and I are headed to a small town that has a town wide Christmas craft open house. Should be fun. Have a great day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

More cleaning and preparing for Christmas today-after the football game is over.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cold, foggy & gray here today. Hope to get some shop time today to fight off the gloom


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope all is well with you Gloops the north has had a real battering .The flooding looks pretty bad hope you missed it in your area

Its pretty dull and grey here although some sunshine

Had a busy day finished designing a 6ft sign today took it to the signmaker to get it printed onto a metal backing . so it will be ready to pick up in January after Christmas. So I will erect it in feb. sometime ready to start the croquet season









In good books today although much poorer as paid for the hol cruise over Christmas and new year which I am looking forward to so of to the Canary isle calling at Lisbon on the way then 5 of the canary isle finishing up in Madeira in the Atlantic just of the coast of Africa before steaming back to the UK

A child free ship but need to replace the trousers of the dress suit so I have been told looking like a penguin keeps the better half happy

Hope you guys sorted out for Christmas


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Pretty much raining sideways today. With the ground as wet as it is and the wind we're getting I'd expect a few trees to come down, maybe even a little flooding.

So far, just lazing around the house today. I'll probably head out to the shop in a bit.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I forgot to add: Cobalt enjoy your cruise!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great day here. Hope you all are enjoying your day. Have a wonderful holiday cobalt!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just having my first cup on the back porch. It is 58* and calm. No wind. Forecast is for 70 today with a chance of rain. My dog is explaining to the cat next door why she should stay in her own yard. I hope to spend much of the day in the shop. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Unseasonably warm weather for the Midwest for the next several days near 50* today and pushing the 60* mark over the weekend. Christmas shopping with the wife is on for today. Have a great day


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Still raining with some wind here. It's supposed to continue through the weekend. We're starting to see flooding and landslides in some places.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Chamber of commerce weather here mid 70"s, broken clouds and light breeze of the gulf of mexico.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. The unseasonably warm weather for this time of year continues here. Temps in the 50's today and 60 over the weekend. Warmer weather to continue for at least another week. While its nice to not have to bundle up to go outside, it has some drawbacks. Our grass has not gone completely dormant yet and is growing slowly in clumps here and there. Its starting to look raggy and I am not about to mow in mid December. Also we may not get a deep enough frost in the ground to kill off some of the insect pests like the Japanese beetles that ravage the linden, basswood and plum tree leaves. No skating at the local outdoor ice rinks either or sledding at the county park for the kids. Finally no snow for that picture postcard look at Christmas, bummer, Anyway have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day every one. Good weather here until Sunday. Then they say we could have some large storms.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A MESSAGE!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Unseasonably warm here. Sadly, my lilac bushes are leafing out, 2nd year in a row, so I'll be trimming them way back. No flowers again come spring.

Upside, I still have stuff growing in the garden. The celery is still growing, altho slower. Parsley and carrots doing well. I've noticed a few volunteer radishes sprouting. The warm weather let me catch up with a stalled project putting in a piece of railing along the sidewalk and steps down to the street, so only time for a little bit of stick carving.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet day here. Rain on and off and a bit cooler for the next few days, they say.Old bones don't like it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually fairly nice here today(not raining). We were running late this morning so I brought my daughter to school. Afterward I went and picked a couple hazel sticks. I'm sure they're rejects in Britain. I'm hoping I can straighten them enough to use them. If not, they can help out with some flavor on the barbeque.  I should be able to post pics later.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Over here in the UK Yorkshire the weather is mild for time of year 12 deg, Wet ,Misty, dark, and there has been lots of areas within north Yorkshire suffering serious flooding, of home , not good at all. Enjoy your good weather and pass some over.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The wet is out of here for a few days. Cooling down to a low in the mid 30's this weekend. I am having stick whihdrawl. I have not had any time to work on one for 2 weeks. Looking to the weekend for some time in the shop.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The wet is out of here for a few days. Cooling down to a low in the mid 30's this weekend. I am having stick whihdrawl. I have not had any time to work on one for 2 weeks. Looking to the weekend for some time in the shop. SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. The weather girl said its "seasonably cold" this a.m. 27* on my back deck thermometer. Going to be a little chilly in the garage/shop today but I need to get a couple Christmas carvings for my G-kids done. Made these for my wife and I am working on another set


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Cold and windy here this morning, 27* and windy. Wish my garage was heated. I guess I will have to put on some layers and take a walk in the woods.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a good day every one. In the 40's here But back in the mid to upper 70"s by Chrismas.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. "A cool blustery day", that's what the weather girl said. Me, I think its windy and cold in the 30's, though that's normal for this time of year. Going to start warming up tomorrow 40's all next week doesn't look like white Christmas is in our future.

Have a great day!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cold and frosty morning here in the the Sawdust City looking like a wet week ahead and warming up for Christmas, this is the south.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid 60's today. Looks like we could be near 80 on Christmas and like Randy L.looking and a good chance of rain all week. Like Randy said that's the south.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Still waiting for coffee to finish brewing. It's not raining at the moment. I'm hoping it stays that way.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Morning wet here but mld
At the ship terminal about to board shops
and steam to warmer climate
today is our wedding anniversary looking forward to our evening meal
Have a good day all


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great way to start your anniversary! Congratulations cobalt.

Wet on the way. Raining to our west be here in a few hours.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Raining and warm for Mid December 40's

Happy anniversary Cobalt


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Heavy rain the last 2 days and more coming under a tornado warring for the next 40 minutes. No stick gathering today. ;-)


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain here as well with lots of wind, fortunately no severe weather. 60* on Dec 23 in NW Indiana bizarre, historical average is around 33*


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wearing short sleeve shirts on Christmas very unusual going to have a high of 80 with a few thunderstorms like I said the other day this is Alabama also going to fire up the grill and have deer kabobs and deer tenderloin and celebrate our family's Christmas Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you to all the well-wishers, Merry Christmas to you too. Let us remember that Jesus is the reason for the season:

Luke 2:10-12

10 Then the angel said to them, "Do not be afraid, for behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy which will be to all people. 11 For there is born to you this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. 12 And this will be the sign to you: You will find a Babe wrapped in swaddling cloths, lying in a manger."


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! Have a wonderful day today
,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Windy and warm for late December today 40's. Icy mix is moving in tonight.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

76 right now. A strong front about to get here will be through by noon and temps fall to upper 50's. It has been warm raining for a week. We are more than ready for some dry and cool.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats on your anniversary!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Miserable day here in NW Indiana. rain, sleet and ice forming on roadways and surfaces. Went out to fill the bird feeder on the back deck and almost took a header on the ice build up. I thank my lucky stars :jig: I don't have to go out and drive in this crap!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Yuck.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning and Happy New Year. Still wet here. Still cant get the door open to the shop. But we will start drying out this after noon. got a leaf blower from a friend, I have one but is in the shop. Will try to blow dry it tomorrow.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year. Still wet here. Still cant get the door open to the shop. But we will start drying out this after noon. got a leaf blower from a friend, I have one but is in the shop. Will try to blow dry it tomorrow.


Good morning and happy new year. Do you want to borrow my flat pry bar and pop that door open?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

1st Good Morning post for 2016!

We survived another New Years Eve. Around here you can't sleep through the New Year even if U wanted to. Fireworks and reveling is the norm in our town!

Cold here today in NW Indiana, 28* (Its been warm for so long this winter we have forgotten that cold is normal)

Watching Bowl games and the NHL Winter Classic on tap for today.

Hope you enjoy your New Years Day!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day two of new 16. Stropped and sharpen a few tools last night. Will see how sharp in a hour or so. Cool here. and DRY! We had 12 straight days of rain. We will make it into the mid 30's tonight.

Did I tell you it was dry!!! :goodjob:


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Another bright and cold morning! Everything is frozen. After all the rain the last month or so it's still a very welcome change of pace.

Good Morning!

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good Morning!

More of the same here. Everything's frozen. Spent some time in the shop yesterday. Nothing stick related but I had fun anyway.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like our cold and clear weather is over. It started snowing after my last post. we ended up with about 2" today.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another cool ant clear day here.Hope to get another few hours in the shop today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Snow showers and low 30's here today. Christmas decorations come down today.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like we also have had bad weather over here

trying to catch up with whats happening locally

But did experience a storm in the bay of Biscay with over 20 feet swell but it didn't bother us a bit pleased to say. great things stabilizers on ships


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool and some rain here to day. On my way to the shop. Hope everyone's day is a productive one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Today the high 30's. Warming trend for a few days before the BIG freeze hits here on Sunday, Battling a bad cold if it will let me I would like to get started a new project today before the garage/shop gets too cold


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Awoke to a heavy fog, I could not see the shop from the back door. I am now into my second cup of coffee and it is almost clear out there. Mid 60's today. 70 and rain tomorrow. and 26 Monday. morning. It is a weather roller coaster.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Cold and cloudy here, no actual rain. I spent the morning helping to remodel my friend's sewing studio. We're co-leaders of a 4 H group for sewing. The studio is in a detached pole building. We're framing in the walls and adding insulation and paneling. Should be a nice space when it's done.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a good weekend every one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

38* on my back deck thermometer now. Snow/rain mix for NW Indiana today turning to all snow overnight with the return of "real" winter. Tonight to get down to 14* Wow! :cold: No work in the garage for a while! :coldb:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We are not as cold as you all Mark. We are going down to the upper 20's for the next few mornings. But we will be in the 50,s for highs. So not to bad.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The snow for the most part missed us but the cold is here, its a whopping 16*! :coldb: The town is burning the Christmas trees tonight in a 12th night celebration, the hot chocolate and the bonfire is going to feel good!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A balmy 26 degrees on the porch this bright and shiny morning. I had to pass up having my coffee outside enjoying the morning sun. The good news is the heater is on in the shop and I will be making sawdust and chips in a hour or so.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

26* in Mobile? That's brutal for you folks on the gulf coast! Does it dip that cold often down there?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all its up to 6* at 10:00 a.m. in NW Indiana. Hit 0* overnight. It is winter and that's to be expected now and then up here. Stay warm and have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> 26* in Mobile? That's brutal for you folks on the gulf coast! Does it dip that cold often down there?


We do get a few days in the 20's most years, some times teens. On rare occasions a inch or two of snow and/or Ice and sleet. Some cold years we may have lows below freezing for a few weeks,.again not often.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Low 20's here, garage is not heated and I have to work anyway so no stick making for me.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Bright sunshine for a change, :cold: 10* and 3" of snow to clear off the driveway. Our El NINO winter is over I think!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

45* and raining here. Feels colder. It's a good day to stay indoors.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not so cold this AM. 40* and sunny. I have a day of honey do's and chores so I will not get to spend much if any time in the shop. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all a whopping 6* at 9:00 a.m.!! Some snow on the way, hopefully not enough to have to shovel


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Going to the mid to upper 60's today rain tonight. Will try and pump some of this warmth to the north.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Heat wave today almost 40*. After the teens and single digit highs it seems like spring. Not going to last, back down to single digits by Sunday!

Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a great day. Mid 60's today and a honey do day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all its reached the high for the day 29*. Tonight its supposed to get down to 5*! :coldb:

Stay warm and have a great day!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Morning stick makers!
Cloudy -- a cold 25f -- wind chill advisory this morning! Spring can come anytime!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cooling down, down here. 50's. Lows in the 30'. That's a heat wave for many of you. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Polar bears would find todays NW Indiana temps a bit unbearable! :blink: (Ya that's bad!) We have reached the high for the day its 6*! :coldb: :coldb:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning all. Polar bears would find todays NW Indiana temps a bit unbearable! :blink: (Ya that's bad!) We have reached the high for the day its 6*! :coldb: :coldb:


Hard carve on a frozen Stick Mark!! :cold:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

evening now hope you all had a good day a crisp and cold day but a good photo of boston stump this morning. To cold to do anything


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful.

We're too new on the west coast to have anything to compare. Old here is maybe 150 years old.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looked at pictures of Boston, Uk, you live in beautiful city cobalt!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes i am lucky to live here so much history and its pretty, nice people what more could one ask for. Its a small market town with a population of around 70,000. Although it is changing rapidly with the influx of eastern Europeans.The rown goes way back to the iron age so most things are pretty old the church is a calender church some 700 years old

heres something I think you dog is thinking randy found it on a site I vist

d


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mandy(the dog) loves the cold. After the long hot summer here. I am a bit of a history buff. I was reading that some of the Pilgrams who first came to America started their journey out off the harbor there in Boston.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Monday morning here in Yorkshire UK, had snow at the weekend but all gone now, temp is cuerently 2 deg C : 32.6 F,

hope you are all having a good start to the week.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

cold here toooo cold

yes your right CV3 about 300 pilgrims left from here after serving some time in jail as they where betrayed by the Dutch captain.after sailing to Holland they went to America some 6 years later


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Made it to Freezing here this morning. Weather here this time of year is like a YO YO . We we start the day with upper 20's to mid and upper 30's and warm to the low 50's to mid and upper 60's. May be a day or two before I get back to the shop. Life keeps interfering with my stick making and carving. Enjoy your day today!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

expecting -5 degrees Celsius looks like the coldest night of the year is upon us. It may be lunchtime where you are but its evening here..


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a crisp cold morning here -3 Celsius

Photo on the outskirt of Boston dawn


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Boston has nice dawns!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Fantastic pic!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Moving in slow motion today. Humid and cold this early AM. Humid cold goes right to the joints. You all have s good day.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Another morning picture taken of a local site its a view I haven't seen before showing both the local windmill and the stump. (St.Botolphs Church) have a good day all


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

10 more and you'll have a really nice calendar.

Another amazing shot.

It's been cold and rainy here for the last several days. We have a reputation for rain here and we're earning it this winter.

I'd really like some better weather.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all another cold one in NW Indiana 13*

Here's a pick of the feeder on the back deck this a.m. 1st pic male & female Cardinals and a sparrow. 2nd pic a Red bellied wood pecker on the suet feeder. The plastic bottles are supposed to keep the squirrels from the feeder, they don't work. The opaque bird silhouette is to deter birds from flying into the glass, that does seem to work.

Enjoy your day.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great picture Mark. Thanks for sharing. Rain an T storms to night. Then cooling in to the upper 20's Sat. morning. All you in the north and North east stay warm and safe in the storm coming your way.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice pic. mark

love the woodpecker would make a great topper. something worth considering


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

High was 71 yesterday, with 2 inches of rain last night. This morning 45 with 20+ Mile an hour winds temps dropping all day to upper 20's in the AM. Now I know that sounds like a heat wave for you northern stick makers but these ups and downs make it hard for these old southern bones to adjust. How ever better this than the large amount of snow some of you are looking at over the next few days. Stay safe.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Slowly warming a bit, up to 27*. Might even get above the freezing mark by Sunday.

Have a great day!


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Made it almost up to 20* today, 8 inches on the ground and snowing, More on the way tomorrow as well. Calling for 18 or more total. Please send sunshine.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Seen a few snow flurries in the Saw Dust City today but it nothing to worry about.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

28 here this morning . You all in the northeast take care. I have a daughter in Reading Pa. Over 20" of snow now and more to come. My soninlaw this morning.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all, No snow here and a bit warmer today will hit 32* I don't envy those out east but better them than us.

Been there done that and winters not over. Pic is driveway last Feb


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

it looks good ,then reality hits its cold, it can be dangerous if you have to drive far, it wacks heating costs up ,I can bring down power lines

this morning view in Boston nothing like your eastern seaboard must be tough there


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all, nice morning here in Leeds UK a nice 12 deg C (53.6F), just sitting down with my morning beverage - a extra large esspresso , cheers.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just what I have every morning in my cappuccino. a double cappuccino .sets you up for the day

have a good day all


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

]Started my day with 2 cups of black cups of coffee. Awoke to 29*s now 45* and a bright and shiny day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Back to our normal temps for this time of year Upper 50's today.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

this winter's see-saw temps continue, 40*s on the way and rain. rain? in January in NW Indiana, screwy


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well its evening here and not to bad quite warm for the time of year

expecting the remains of the snow storm you have experienced tomorrow.

no snow just a lo of rain with flood warnings in some areas

this morning's view just outside Boston


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a heat wave. Awoke to 55* and had the first cup of coffee on the porch. May not make it to the shop for a few days. Life is interrupting my carving again.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mild day today mid 30*'s. Warm up on the way for the weekend. Off to drill holes in the ice and see if we can catch a few fish before the ice melts

Have a great day

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you have a Good day fishing Mark! Cool north wind the morning. About 50* today. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a cloudy 50* here this morning. They say we will be in the 70's for 3 days starting Sunday. One more cup of coffee and I will head for the shop. It will be a morning of cleaning up so I can make a new mess in the afternoon.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Not much woodworking going on around here as I am taking advantage of the ice conditions and getting in some hard water fishing. Warm weather on the way will get me back in the garage/shop.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

WOW not alife style i would choose mark you must be pretty hardy

this is my idea of a good morning

A cappuccino and toffee and pecan Danish pastries


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning all. Not much woodworking going on around here as I am taking advantage of the ice conditions and getting in some hard water fishing. Warm weather on the way will get me back in the garage/shop.


Drove by a nearby pond yesterday, and saw a few guys out on the ice. Sort of surprised me, since the weather has been somewhat warmer than average. I suppose the solid surface accounts for the hundreds of geese milling around in a nearby park with their beaks shoveling in the grass.

Have managed to do a little carving, but the house remodelers are also using my space for panel cutting when its too nasty outside. I get to clean up lots of dust.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good afternoon. They said mid 60's but its 73 on my back porch. looks like a tasted of spring for the next 3 or 4 days here.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Almost noon but still a.m. So good morning everyone. Warm up on for this week end in NW Indiana. Done with the ice fishing for now. Time to start a new stick project. I'm thinking I need another owl stick as the one I was fond of I let go to a friend in Alaska.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning! Spring day here. Looks like low to mid 70's! Look forward to seeing the owl take shape Mark.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, a spring teaser today its 50* on the back deck thermometer! I really hate to see it get this warm in January for any length of time. The trees and shrubs will have their buds start to soften then get bit when the cold returns.

Looks like rain along with the warmer temps, going to get messy around here.

Have a great day!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow. 66* at 7:00 That is spring weather on the first of Feb. Back in normal temps in a few days. Have a great day every one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Humid and 68* at 6 am. Big T storms on tap for tonight.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Been a really wet winter here. The yard is a muddy mess and I haven't went out to my shop in days. I did pick up a few more sticks the other day. A couple birch and oak sticks that came down in the wind. I think they have some potential.

That's the problem with just starting out in this hobby. It takes a while to build up an inventory of sticks to work with. It takes even longer for them to cure.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 40*s and the rain has moved on. Last night we had heavy thunderstorms rolling through with a deluge of rain. Weird weather for Feb in NW Indiana. If it would have been snow it would have been measured in feet.........


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well spring is over, we are back to 50's and 30's. for a while. That is good. I am not ready for warm weather yet. What ever your weather I hope you have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

32* on the porch with bright sun this morning. looks like a wonderful day ahead. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Another day in an unusual warm spell. Temperature was above freezing at dawn. There are a few stray cats in my neighborhood. I put food out for them in my garden. I found one sunning itself yesterday in a pile of leaves.

I almost have my work space back after the remodeling crew used it. Yippee! Still have some wood to stash away, and more packing to trash. Have most of the wood, stone and plaster dust cleaned up. I had left my double forged bushcraft knife on the porch, and the head carpenter admired it. I mentioned that the edge was keen enough, and the blade heavy enough that I could use it almost like a small hatchet and to strip away the thickest bark.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Yes, the see-saw winter weather here in NW Indiana continues almost 50* today. Winter is scheduled to return with a vengeance later this week though, so we are off to the county park to walk and enjoy today.

Have a great day!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Today is Mardi Gras day. All the parades end today and the craziness, gratefully, comes to an end for another year. I hope you all have a wonderful day. I hope to have a few hours in the shop.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. The snow has returned to NW Indiana, its not a huge dump but enough to let us know winter is not over regardless of what the Ground Hog said.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The last couple days have been nice. I think we might be getting our false spring where things warm up and the weather is decent for a couple weeks before the grey and rain returns. At this point I'll take what I can get. The mud is still drying in the yard though it's not as sloppy as it was.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

C-O-L-D has returned and with a vengeance! 11* now on the back porch thermometer, not going to get much over 20*. The whole eastern half of the country is heading into the freezer over the weekend too. :coldb: Its about this time of year longing for spring starts to set in!

Stay warm and have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We dropped to 29 this morning.We will be in the 50's and sunny this afternoon. While I spent a lot of time in cold weather in my youth I am not sure theses old bones could take it these days.

You all have a wonderful day were ever you are>


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Daffodils and tulips are popping up here. The flowers know spring is on the way even if we don't.

In another couple months it will be morel season. I'm hoping I'll be able to go pick some this year.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick makers. Ordered 3 curly sticks from Randy at Kentucky Walkingsticks yesterday. He is great guy to work with. Hope your day is a fun one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Finished my owl topper yesterday and am starting an eagle head.

Cold again, sounds like a broken record but at least the sun is shining. Low 20's today and single digits overnight. Not complaining it is February in Indiana.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Snow flurries out the window today not going to add up to much more than an 1".

Taking my G-son to get his learners permit today, so I can teach him to drive.  Now that's scary !!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It has been cold here miserable day but a nice view this yesterday morning

The Skirbeck Quarter Boston


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great picture Cobalt. So much for our false spring. The rain came back. I'm also down with a cold. The whole family is actually though our daughter seems to be getting over hers now. Yuck.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's good afternoon. It has been a wet day, tornado warnings all around, two inch hail stones just north east of here and just under 3 inches of rain in the last 4 hours.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Off for the last ice fishing trip of the year today 35* forecast.

The 60* forecast for Friday will pretty much finish off the ice around here


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope to have a hope you fill the stringer Mark. High's here will be in the 60's today and nice weather for the next week.Have a wonderful day everyone.

Randy
Check out the (Bear 2) post, finished black bear.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers. The temp is 30* and there was a dusting of snow overnight but there is a feel of spring in the air. The redwing blackbirds have returned and their calls from the cottonwood in the wetland can be heard on our deck!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Cloudy here but at least it's not raining. I'm finally getting over my cold. My wife is still down, probably looking at another week for her judging by today.

First day I've been out to my shop in about a week. I did start a new stick this morning. It's a dead oak branch I picked up this winter. It's been dead long enough the bark pretty much fell off but the wood seems sound enough underneath. It looks almost straight enough until you put it against a straightedge. There's about a 3" bow in it over about 40" in length. I'm going to see if I can steam at least 1/2 of the bow out. There's a small knot right in the middle of the bow. Maybe introduce two smaller bows either side of it? If I can get the top and bottom roughly in line with each other it should make a good stick. We'll see. I haven't decided on a handle yet, I'm thinking about a wedged mortise and tenon joint like on an axe or hammer head for it just for a little visual interest.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You should be able to steam some of the stick but if it is a dog leg doubt if it can be straightened

but good luck with it


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I got some of the bend out this afternoon. I'll give it another go in the morning when I have more time. I don't expect to get all of it. I'm just trying to get enough out so that there's at least some wood in a straight line from top to bottom. A little more should do it.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rodney said:


> I got some of the bend out this afternoon. I'll give it another go in the morning when I have more time. I don't expect to get all of it. I'm just trying to get enough out so that there's at least some wood in a straight line from top to bottom. A little more should do it.
> Rodney


Good luck! I've still not figured our the process well enough to rely on it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Right now I'm just steaming over a pot of boiling water. Not even close to being efficient. I might see about rigging a half way decent steam box before I continue. I did some reading online. The general rule of thumb seems to be an hour of steam per inch of thickness-at least when steaming boards. I haven't decided if sticks take more or less time yet. Oak sticks seem more stubborn than other species so far.

Rodney


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Rodney said:


> Right now I'm just steaming over a pot of boiling water. Not even close to being efficient. I might see about rigging a half way decent steam box before I continue. I did some reading online. The general rule of thumb seems to be an hour of steam per inch of thickness-at least when steaming boards. I haven't decided if sticks take more or less time yet. Oak sticks seem more stubborn than other species so far.
> Rodney


Reading with interest. Rodney, why don't you start a separate thread on this and lets develop some good info because I have a stick I would like to do.

Gordon


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Well, it's a little late on that one but I think I know what I'm doing wrong now. I just came in after about 1 1/2 hrs of steaming it. I started bending it, decided to give it a little more pressure and snapped it in half. 1 1/2 inch oak shouldn't break that easily, especially not a clean break like I got. I think the problem I'm having is the fact I'm starting with found dead wood. A little too rotten where it doesn't show inside. Next experiment will be with a green stick I cut myself when I find one. Oak isn't that common around here though. There's some around but really not in any places where I can just go up and cut some sticks.

Better that it broke now than when it was in use anyway.

Meanwhile, I'm steaming some flowering plum that I did pick green about 2 years ago. I'm pretty sure this piece will go better.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The flowering plum went well. No issues and I now have a stick I can use.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bright sky's and 70 today. A Chamber of Commerce day here. It will be a few days before I can get back the sticks. My bride found the (Honey Do ) list i thought I had hidden.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Near 60* today in NW Indiana very unusual for this time of year, but it comes with a price. The 60 mph wind gusts might just send Dorothy and Toto back to Oz!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Foggy morning and 61 here at the bottom of Alabama. Hope you all have a great day,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Bright sunshine, blue skies and a pleasant mid 50* day on the way here. Good day for a walk in the woods if its not too muddy!

Hope you enjoy your day

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't been out to my shop since I finished straightening that piece of flowering plum. Too much rain and the yard is a soupy mess.

Wettest winter I remember in quite a while here. Will most likely buy some gravel to put in the muddy areas as soon as it dries out enough for me to do it.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another warn day, 74 but cloudy. Rain for the next two days. Hope you and yours have a fun day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Winter has returned after the weekends taste of spring. Still not too cold with a low 40*s forecast for today.

Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bad storms in our forecast for tonight and tomorrow. Another sign of spring in the south.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

28 centigrade (83F) with 56% humidity. Not a cloud in the sky and a light warm breeze. The humidity this summer

has been unbelievable - draining. Don't want to wish my life away but looking forward to winter!

BTW how do I do a status udate?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

firie000 said:


> 28 centigrade (83F) with 56% humidity. Not a cloud in the sky and a light warm breeze. The humidity this summer
> has been unbelievable - draining. Don't want to wish my life away but looking forward to winter!
> BTW how do I do a status udate?


On my computer, to the right of all the forums there are green headers above several items. The second from the top is labeled "Recent Status Updates." You should be able to add comments about your status there. You may have to go to the bottom of that area and click on view all updates to see the box where you can enter something.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like it might be a nice day today. Woke up to a little frost but it beats more rain. If this keeps up the yard might actually dry out a bit.

Just finished another cane. No batteries in the camera though. I'll buy some and get some pictures posted in the next couple of days.

I'll have to take a look and see if I have any other sticks dry enough to work with.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone. If you saw the weather channel last night you know things were a bit nasty in our area. There were tornado's bouncing all around us. Other than some down tree limbs we did OK but to the west, north and to the east of us some people got hammered. Cool and windy today. Headed to the shop in a later this morning. Some of you are in the past of the frount that came though here. If you are stay alert.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes we watched the weather channel, glad all are OK at the Wood household.

This is the view out the back at 9:00 a.m. we are supposed to get anywhere from 4"-8" more, with blowing and possible white out conditions.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Heavy rains last night got the creek here in town up bout 12 feet above normal it's been several years since its been this high.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day friends.

15" of snow blowing and drifting all day yesterday. The county has just lifted the emergency travel restriction about an hour ago.

Look at the pics and you'll see we weren't going anywhere anyway. They call this, heavy wet stuff, heart attack snow. If you've ever had to shovel it by hand you will now why its called that in a hurry. My blower had a tough time with it. I heard the forecast for the weekend is mid 50*s weird winter this year.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Glad everybody's okay. We got a piece of that weather last night too - pretty scary. There are a lot of down trees and some flooding nearby. I was fortunate, no damage to the house or vehicles, just a bunch of limbs and debris to clean up. The wind was unbelievable.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning you all. Great weather today, Sunny and upper 50's for a hi. Tried to fined some news other than political opinion and failed. I am so tired of the media reporting or what is called reporting news. Regardless of the political views the media has become a joke.They should just go sit on their political polls!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cold -- snow is deep -- and spring can't get here fast enough!

Good Morning All.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Seasonal day with temps in mid 30*s with a warm up on the way for the weekend.

News stations live for election years so they can spew all their own left or right leaning opinions. I really love when the President does a state of the Union address then afterward the talking heads spend another hour telling you what they think the speech meant. All the while injecting their own spin on what the guy just said.

A wiser man than I once said opinions are like a------s everybody has one. Just wish the networks would accurately report the news and then let me form my own......


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> ...... then afterward the talking heads spend another hour telling you what they think the speech meant. All the while injecting their own spin on what the guy just said.
> 
> A wiser man than I once said opinions are like a------s everybody has one. Just wish the networks would accurately report the news and then let me form my own......


And they act like they are so right and you will believe everything they say and jump on their band wagon and beat their drum with them like we are a bunch of morons... Oh, good morning to you too!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Warm up on the way for the weekend. Hopefully some of the plows dirty 6' snow piles start to melt.

Have a great day!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

My weekend isn't over yet. We are enjoying 
cooler, sunny, end of summer weather. 
Also getting the flow on from the recent
Fiji cyclone in the form of hazardous
beach conditions. 
Went to the beach today water was rough
very refreshing! The beach was closed but I 
still went in though not too far out. 
This is South Shellharbour beach. Note the 
Warning signs...


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Seriously ready for some beach weather around here.

Will have to settle for the 50*s we have forecast for today. Hopefully more of the 15" of snow we had earlier this week will melt!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Would some of that beach weather HERE


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Coffee on the back porch this morning. One of the reddest cardinals I have ever see landed in a bush about 4 feet away. He stayed there for 2 or 3 minutes. I wish I had had my camera. High in the low 70's here today.Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> High in the low 70's here today.


Will take your 70*s anytime now, Randy. Mid 50*s today than a rain/snow mix moving in overnight. Going to finish up the owl stick today and start on a "green man" that goes in a planter for my sister that is just home from hospital after surgery to remove a tumor.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pollen from the oaks is turning the car a soft pea green. The spring bloom is underway in south Alabama as is my blooming sinuses. Mid to upper 60's. today and sunny. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. This winter is starting to drag. The cpl days we had in the 60*s last week teased us, the high today is supposed to be 35*. At least it's sunny. Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Yet more rain here. Daffodils are blooming. Trees are getting new leaves. Spring is here whether we can tell by looking outside or not.

Sick of all the rain this winter.

Rodney


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Last day of summer Down Under yesterday. We are still in the grip of heat and humidity - at least here on the coast. BTW is this the most popular thread in the history of the forum???


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cooler this morning, mid 40's but 70's and rain this afternoon. Our humidity is starting to build. Hot and humid days will be more of our norm in a month. I have been here over 30 years and never have not gotten use to the humidity of the South. Especially in July, August into September what we call the Dog Day's of summer. My Bride Loves it! Hope to move ahead with the elephant topper today. Hope you all have a wonderful day where ever you are.

.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

firie000 said:


> BTW is this the most popular thread in the history of the forum???


I would say yes.

For those of you suffering from humidity wife and I hate it as well, that's why a late summer trip to the mountains has been our modus operandi the last several years since my retirement.

As I type this it's snowing again in NW Indiana, guess a little humidity wouldn't feel so bad right now


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all, arrived back home yesterday evening after a 6 day break in Blackpool on the west coast UK, good hotel, excellent food and entertainment, a good mix of weather - sunny and calm, wind and rain and came home in the snow a full package in 6 days, it can only happen here.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Woke up to snow again. But if you don't like the weather around here just wait a bit, tomorrow going to be mid 50*s and into the 60*s early next week. Not complaining a little warm up goes a long way to relieve the end of winter blues.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A little bit of sun so far. Still drinking coffee and haven't been outside yet.

May get some shop time in later.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope you had a good trip to Blackpool did you get into the tower ballroom?

Never been there yet but its something i intend to


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> hope you had a good trip to Blackpool did you get into the tower ballroom?
> 
> Never been there yet but its something i intend to


Yes good time, did'nt go to the Tower this tine but been in the past, if you do think about going we have used the Choice hotels for over 20 years and we go twice a year Feb/Mar and Nov excellent food and entertainment. 3 hotels at Bpool Cliff's, Clairmont & Viking, we use TheCliff's Hotel, Clairmont mainly All Inclusive and Viking is at Pleasure beach end.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have not been to England but looked up Blackpool, Wow it looks like a great place to have fun.

Sunny and warm here today. Looks like mid 70's and alight breeze, Stuck a thumb in the band saw yesterday. I got distracted by a noise out side the shop and that was all it took. luckily it just took off a small chunk at the top, Made a mess but was not a bad injury. Its an old thumb I have had it for over 70 years.  . .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

All the more reason to try to keep it. I'm glad it wasn't serious. The only time I've needed stitches from a shop injury was on my bandsaw. You're right. One moment of inattention is all it takes.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Its an old thumb I have had it for over 70 years.  . .


That was too funny Randy!! I was taking a sip of a Coke while reading and almost spit it out on the keyboard!!!! :lolu: :lolu:


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

A mate of mine took off half fingers with a ten inch grinder another cut his leg open with one. My biggest fear is using a circular saw - I use 'em but I hate 'em!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

go to give you the thumbs up sorry about that

:thumbsu:

I also have had to have 5 stiches last year with distraction

hope it heals quickly after all you cant leave that elephant


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I end up bleeding on almost every thing I make. Just not as much as a cut on any power saw will do. Usually it's hand tools and the last time was with a drill. I was trying to hold a small block by hand and it got away from me. Stupid mistake on my part.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all U stick makers, wood carvers & collectors. A great day weather wise on tap for NW Indiana. Mid 60*S today, only downside is rain on the way for this p.m. Unseasonably warm for our neck of the woods but we'll gladly take it. Off to walk the county park before the rain comes in.

Have a great day!!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day to you all. It is 75* and you can feel the humidity. Rain from tomorrow thru Saturday. Sadly cool and low humidity days are just about gone tell Nov. Have a great day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sitting on the porch with a cup of coffee being entertained our feathered friends and looking at an explosion of spring colors. This is not a bad way to start a day! Hope you day starts with a smile also!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

evening all late evening here

had a busy couple of days measuring up designing a frame for a sign constructing it and erecting it on site for the croquet club dam miserable day cold wet windy and like a idiot working outside in it

but its done now getting ready for the seasons play


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job cobalt. I like the sign also.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cloudy Rain to the west of us looks like they were right, it will be a wet couple of days here. Radar shows storm back to east Texas.

Hope everyone as a good day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Cold damp day here in NW Indiana.

Great looking sign, Cobalt!! Now you need some decent weather to play.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I wandered out to the shop and put a second coat of shellac on my current stick. Still no pictures though. I still need to pick up some batteries at the store.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good morning! At last! It is overcast and trying to rain. Just a bit cooler but still humid. That does not keep me away from the beach though and then newspaper and coffee at Maccas. I haven't touched a stick in a couple of months - I need to go and collect a few shanks as stock is down. Before that though the shed needs a thorough Autumn Clean (what you do when you didn't Spring Clean!!! ). Cheers


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is about time for the spring clean here Mick think i need a to spend our summer in your area, Heavy rain here today, flood watches are up. They are saying 4 to 6 inches in the next 24hr.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

CV,
We have a wonderfully temperate climate here in The Illawarra. I can swim from October to May if I want too though the water can be a bit brisk at either end. Winters are mild while summers are pleasant to blistering hot and humid. The humidity seems to be on the increase - global warming??? The other day I was the only one on the beach. It was magic.

[attachment=5169:image.jpeg


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

firie000 said:


> CV,
> We have a wonderfully temperate climate here in The Illawarra. I can swim from October to May if I want too though the water can be a bit brisk at either end. Winters are mild while summers are pleasant to blistering hot and humid. The humidity seems to be on the increase - global warming??? The other day I was the only one on the beach. It was magic.
> 
> [attachment=5169:image.jpeg
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Unless you're a surfer in a wet suit almost no one swims on the beaches here. Too cold and rough.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I remember the years at Camp Pendleton, CA and that cold Pacific Ocean. We did wear wet suits, and loved the long training swims, the fun in the surf with the rubber boats, and some really fun training in the waters around San Clemente Island. We sat in the hot engine room of a boat on hydrofoils going 45 knots, the sweat pouring, the tailgate would drop, and we'd jump into the cold water and tumble head over heals. All that fun and get paid for it! Great memories.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dreary, 50* with a cold rain today. Doesn't seem like a lawn & garden show kinda day but we are going anyway


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It was 80 yesterday they say upper 70's today. Off to lowes for some get the garden started stuff ! Pollen count is at the top of the chart. All the cars have a green tint to them.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Still raining here. High wind warnings and bridge closures due to wind in the Tacoma and Seattle areas yesterday.

I spent yesterday in Olympia indulging in one of my other hobbies: Old Sewing Machines. I got interested in them a couple years ago when my daughter decided she would like to learn to sew. We had a get together yesterday. The host was from California and brought a bunch of his machines. All pre-1900 with the oldest from 1862.

A lot of fun if you like that sort of thing.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Gray overcast again with more rain forecast the next couple days.

Daylight savings started Sunday night. Pushing the clocks ahead an hour always takes me several days to get adjusted to the change.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Rod, 
Your interest in sewing machines could be the beginning of a whole new thread on the forum! Get it??? THREAD - sewing machines??? That pun has got me in stitches!
Old Singer pedal machines are all the rage out here. People display them in their hallways etc. They are works of art in my opinion. You can still find them at estate and garage sales. Have you started a collection?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like the older pedal sewing machines because you can sew leather with with them. Had my grandmothers, She got it new in 1900. it worked for many years .It finely gave it up after over a hundred years. It was one they stopped making in the 1920 and parts were no were to be found. My sister uses it as a hall table now.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I've got in the neighborhood of about 25 machines now. The oldest is from the 1890s. I have a limited budget so the really old stuff is mostly out of reach for me. I tend to focus on earlier electric machines. The evolution of sewing machines with all the variations of how they were designed is fascinating to me and the quality that was built into these machines is amazing. Planned obsolescence hadn't been invented yet. People demanded a higher level of quality than we get today.

CV3 I wouldn't be surprised if you grandmother's machine could be made to sew again. It takes a *LOT* to kill them. The internet makes finding parts a lot easier than it used to be. I've seen some real rust buckets cleaned up and made to sew like new again.

The old metal straight stitch machines are a lot sturdier than any new domestic machines being made today. They were made to be able to sew everything from silk to leather. People needed to be able to make or mend what they had a lot more than we do today.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good morning from Syracuse! Looking at a high of 60f with rain. Stopping for a coffee and a bagel before work. For sewing machine parts I'd check Lehmans.com. they specialize in non-electric tools and appliances. I've seen parts for pedal sewing machines in their catalogue.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Some heavy rain overnight. More coming this afternoon thru tomorrow. The big 3 day arts and craft show in Fairhope Al. (just east of Mobile) got hammerd. Vendors come from all over the country to this show. Many artiest lost product. Some had to pack up. Sad.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Shaping up to be a nice day here. It would be the second one in a row.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Some heavy rain overnight. More coming this afternoon thru tomorrow. The big 3 day arts and craft show in Fairhope Al. (just east of Mobile) got hammerd. Vendors come from all over the country to this show. Many artiest lost product. Some had to pack up. Sad.


That had to be a real heartbreaker for some folks!

Colder here today mid 40*s.

The forecast had snow in it for Saturday I think that has been revised to just cold


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Went out looking for a few sticks yesterday. I was about 10 miles out of town on a logging road. I can walk on crutches some but uneven ground is still a challenge. I saw a lot of potential sticks but could only reach a few safely. I found 4 good ones near the road.

A large cottonwood came down in a local cemetery over the winter. I took a look there and found a branch from it. It's a little heavy but has an interesting shape.

Overall, not a bad day. It was nice to get out for a while.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have been busy with life and have not been in the shop for most of this last week. Hope to get back to working on some sticks tomarrow. We are drying out for a few days with what I expect will be the last blast of cold air for us until Nov. lows in the upper 30' the next day or two. Hope you all have a great week ahead.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Just about done with another hiking staff. This one is a pretty nice piece of cottonwood. I just picked the stick this winter and it's already light as a feather.

I'm starting to like cottonwood and poplar. The poplars get some interesting shapes in the branches. The wood also seems a bit harder than our native cottonwood.

Our cottonwood is really soft. Just looking at the stuff can dent it but the staff seems sturdy enough.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Bright sunshine and seasonable here today high 40*s may even hit 50*. Spring has arrived on then calendar waiting for it to arrive on the thermometer too!!
Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, going to be a great day here up around 60*! Might have to do some fishing!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all, Back at the coast for most of the summer, we spend our summer time on the outskirts of Bridlington a minor fishing port on the east coast of Yorkshire, Bridlington is mainly a shelfish fishing port with most of its catch Lobster Crab etc going into Europe.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Know the area well glops used to live there and at a small village called Muston

I prefer Filey to Brid suppose, you will visit Robin Hoods Bay just love it there

Have a good summer there


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice pics!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. The storm that dumped all the snow on Denver is inching its way into our neck of the woods. With the mild temperatures here (55*) so far it has been all rain. That will change tonight with the temps heading into the 30*s and snow moving in. Did I say snow? Yuck!

Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great pictures Gloops.. WET here! Dropped 21/2 inches in the last 2 hours. With some 50mpg winds.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Gloops the puffins are breeding on the coast line near you at the moment between Bempton Cliffs and Flamborough Head there is a count going on at present as the Puffins are on the red list endangered species

There are estimated some 1100 nesting there if you can catch them when they land before scurrying to the borrows


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Clear blue skies and 47 deg F here in Bridlington.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> Gloops the puffins are breeding on the coast line near you at the moment between Bempton Cliffs and Flamborough Head there is a count going on at present as the Puffins are on the red list endangered species
> 
> There are estimated some 1100 nesting there if you can catch them when they land before scurrying to the borrows


Would love to but wife can't take the walk, fracture in her spine so rough ground not good.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Great pictures Gloops.. WET here! Dropped 21/2 inches in the last 2 hours. With some 50mpg winds.


Around here that means there are trees and limbs coming down.

Good stick gathering weather.

Cool and rainy here today. Have 4H with the daughter on Fridays. I'm not sure if I'll get any shop time in today or not.

Rodney


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Speaking of puffins, my wife and I had the pleasure 
Of getting up close with the little blokes on Lunga in the Treshnish Isles.
I didn't know they were endangered though. Also saw them on 
St Kilda. We could almost touch them.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

More rain. Looks like two more days of wet weather. But not the cold and snow some of you are get this weekend.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Lovely day today here. The unseasonable warmth has gone away, and we have a nice, crisp mid-March Easter weekend. Would love to get some time sitting on my garden bench carving, but I have kids coming for the holiday dinner tomorrow. I'm the house chef, and so I'm already starting the cooking. Have a couple of hours of prep for tomorrow yet to do, and then dinner for my daughter and son-in-law coming into town tonight. Might even have the house cleaned up in time for their arrival w. their 2 Husky dogs. I suppose they will be shedding their winter coats, and we'll be cleaning dog hair up for the next week.

Have 2 sticks close to finish, and another that I've finally figured out how I want to complete. Have another project about 1/3 of the way, and think I know how to get it to halfway done, or more.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We have a turkey thawing in the kitchen for tomorrow's dinner. I'm also going to start some bread later for tomorrow. I haven't quite decided what else to do today. I might go pick a couple sticks. Should be nice weather this weekend.

Rodney


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Took a walk in the woods today with my dog. The hills were ablaze with redbuds, but it was difficult to get a picture that did them justice with the overcast skies today. We also found a patch of wild morel mushrooms! I harvested a handful, but will go back another time with a paper bag to put them in.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good morning and happy Easter! It's going to be a beautiful spring day in Syracuse. Sunny and highs in the 60s. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Happy Easter with all it's richest implications to all.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy Easter everybody looks like a rainy day here in Fulton high of 70.Workington on some sticks got one finished got four more to go been busy this weekend pictures later.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning and Happy Easter to all.

A pleasant day today high 50*s and some of Randy's Fulton Alabama rain on the way tonight.

We will spend the day with children, grand children & great grand children.

Hope you enjoy your day as well.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy Easter! I wonder if morels have started here. I've been waiting.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a wonderful Easter. Ours is a wet one. No egg hunts.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Spent today rationalising my shed. Haven't touched a stick in weeks. A lot of stuff went to the tip and I put a new shelf in. I can move in there now. Back to work tomorrow after the 4 day Easter holiday. The weather is getting much more comfortable now. I'm still in shorts and a singlet and probably will be for the next few weeks. Happy Easter to all.
Muck


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Morels???


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

firie000 said:


> Morels???


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, overcast again. Seems we can't put together a few days of sunny weather around here this spring. At least its not raining. Have a great day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

firie000 said:


> Morels???


They're a type of mushroom. They're comparable to a good steak to me. Maybe better. Certainly harder to get where I live.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

More rain the next 2 days. We have already had about 20 inches of rain sense the 1st of the year. I have been out of the shop for the last week. I need to get back to sticks, Dealing with all the crazy people in this world is not as much fun as stickmaking!!!!! Hope you all have a great day!!.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rodney said:


> firie000 said:
> 
> 
> > Morels???
> ...


Glad you brought that up. I just checked, and they've been seen near me for the past week, most recently 2 days ago a few counties away. I've never had any luck finding morels. Puffballs, chicken and hen of the woods, but no morels. Have a friend who found one last year that was bigger than a soda pop can.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think it's still just a little early for them here. Had some frost this morning but it looks like it's going to be a nice day.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Overcast and a pleasant day today. Rain on the way for tonight.

Spent yesterday doing stick work of a sort. Picking up all the winter storm damaged branches and twigs in the yard and putting them through the wood chipper to make mulch.( Nothing worth saving) Recycling what Mother Nature gave us.

Have a great day!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good morning all! Back to work after a beautiful day yesterday. The wife and I took the day off, went to lunch, took in a great big band tribute show and picked up a new hame topped stick at our local Eire canal museum. Today? Rain,wind and work. Oh well.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Seems rain is the norm for this March. April showers bring May flowers, March rain just brings mud! Rained all night and the forecast for this afternoon, more showers. At for now its a mild 63* but that is supposed to change as well. Weekend forecast looks to be cold. But hey if you don't like the weather here in NW Indiana wait just a bit its sure to change!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Waiting to see if Noah's boat to come down the street. More heavy rain this morning. Their guess is 3 to 4 inch's to day. Just looked at the rain gauge again. It is up 1 3/4" in the last hour. Not all bad it will wash the thick layer of pollen of the cars and give the allergies a brake for a day or two .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain & cold, cold & rain. Not nearly as much rain as you folks on the Gulf coast but it still is getting old fast, especially the cold part!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The rain is over for a week or so.. We had just under 4 inches yesterday. We are 20 degrees cooler this morning. Have a great weekend everyone !


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good Sunday morning all! A lot of snow,wind and cold! Ahh spring time in central New York.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning snow came through here yesterday at times almost blizzard like with the howling wind. Overnight it got down to 28* and presently its a whopping 39*. Forecast calls for 60* by late this afternoon. Wild weather even for early April!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

A glorious day here. Rained all morning long yesterday, but today is Carolina blue skies. The dog and I took a long walk in the woods and I decided to practice some bushcraft/ survival skills. I built a split wood camp fire using my folding saw, tomahawk, and ferro rod. No matches, lighter or fuel.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like you were having fun.

The weather's been really nice here. Only problem is I'm coughing and wheezing like there's no tomorrow. I'm hoping I get over this soon.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid 70's here today. Sinuses are in full bloom. I can't remember having had as bad of a time with the spring pollens as I am this year. Hoping to be able to spend much of this week in that shop and finishing a stick or two.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

Seems we are paying for our mild winter around here by having a crappy, cold spring so far. Temps around here overnight have been below freezing and daytime highs not much over the 40* mark. Today's high upper 40*s is 10* colder than average. We need a real dose of spring and its not in the near future forecast  Bummer. Hope its pleasant where U are.

Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Mid 70's here today. Sinuses are in full bloom. I can't remember having had as bad of a time with the spring pollens as I am this year. Hoping to be able to spend much of this week in that shop and finishing a stick or two.


I feel your pain Randy as my sinuses revolt during bloom season but I will take the allergies at this point to get a break in this crappy cold!!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

The weather is great down here in Oz. beautiful autumn day today. It looks to last for a while yet. Cheers


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

firie000 said:


> The weather is great down here in Oz. beautiful autumn day today. It looks to last for a while yet. Cheers


That is the answer Mick! I need to go to Oz for the spring and summer!! One day I hope I will get the chance to visit Your country. England, Ireland and Australia have always been on the top of the list.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

firie000 said:


> The weather is great down here in Oz. beautiful autumn day today. It looks to last for a while yet. Cheers


  Yeah, sure Mick, rub it in! LOL. The broken record that is spring around here continues more rain & wind. Mid 50*s today will be the warmest for the next 4-5 days. Local professional baseball team's home opener is Friday and snow is in the forecast!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all.

More rain and cold :angry:! Off to get the taxes done! :notfair:I need a job just to pay the taxes since I went on pension!!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

To quote "Being retired is turning out to be hard work!" You bet. Just as much to do as ever, and sometimes half the energy to do it.

All those years of not clearing out the junk from the closets and cabinets. The shrubs and trees that were never trimmed quite enough. The crud under the appliances that hadn't been moved for decades. Such fun.

So what am I going to do? Not cut away some overgrown vines 'cause its still snowing. Gonna sweep my sawdust up, and make some more.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Really a great day here today mid 70's, nice breeze and low humidity.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! 30s and snowing in Syracuse. Oh well, at least I have good hobby for a cold day!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Not rubbing it it in Batakali going to have a high of 71 and clear today here in the sawdust city but the low is going to be 39 tonight, the cold still trying to stay down south hope to get to work on a cane I've wanting to get started on.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day everyone! We will enjoy another great day in the Deep South. If I could only breath. Polling is so bad right now. I do not remember any year I have this much of a issue with allergies. I think all the rain this year has got every thing booming out at the same time.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 40* and rain. With the humidity getting finish to dry is a slow process


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm finally getting over my cold. The weather is good. Apparently they're expecting record temperatures of around 80*F in some areas.

We have a guy coming to mow the lawn for the first time this year today. He should be here soon.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Mornin' all , miserable morning with rain here at bridlington.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Back in the freezer. Pretty unusual. Grey sky, freezing cold, and more than an inch of snow over night. I suspect getting the garden going will be the same problem as last year. Too cold, then suddenly too hot, and no time to work the soil much before planting.

Putting a crimp in my stick making too. I have several pieces I want to finish, but they will need warmth and sunlight to get well cured, and not stink up the house.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another good day if it was not for the watering eyes and the sinus's. Low humidity and temps in the mid 70's. Need to be doing yard work but the allergies really have me suffering this year,


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Going to be a high of 77 and sunny today, after Church I'm going to go looking for sticks with root knobs my son is going to help me our wives are going to a shower so we are going to get to do what we want to do for a while.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another crappy cold & windy day here. At least they took the snow showers out of the forecast. Now they are saying just cold rain, again!!! Of well no decent weather means no yard work in the forecast more garage/shop time for me


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice here today, 70's and clear. Forecast for rain much of this coming week. Our daughter in Reading PA had snow yesterday.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all lovely sunny morning with a temp of 46 deg, yesterday was also a good sunny day so went for a walk along the beqch into Brid. (Bridlington) with my daughter and son in law and Spike the dog exitied the beach up an old cobbled slipway up to the harbour then sat and had a pint (beer) overlooking the harbour.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Mornin` all! Might actually get into the 50s today! Now if the rain would quit for awhile I could get out and clean my mess of a yard.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Starting this afternoon rain the next few days here. Went out this morning and put down some lawn weed and feed. Some rain will help wash out some of the pollen left in the trees and blowing around the yards.

Nice pictures Gloops. Looks like a good time was had!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Did a little gardening yesterday. Pulled about 3 years worth of weeds from the garden beds. Ready to do some planting. I'm a little late due to all the rain earlier this year. At least I'm feeling well enough and getting around well enough to do some gardening again.

Our good weather is starting to go away. Cloudy this morning. I'm hoping it burns off later.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally starting to dry out around here and warming up a bit. Hooray! Too wet to do any yard work yet but maybe by mid week. I have a ton of downed limbs from the winter and tree trimmings to put through the wood chipper. We use all the mulch for the flower beds.
Hope your having a great day!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's hard to keep up with this topic. It seems to have taken on a 
life of its own. Anyway things are cooling here in Oz.
I'm having 5 days in the central west of NSW metal
detecting (my other love apart from stick making).
Heading off to Hill End tomorrow which was a famous
gold field in the great Australian gold rush of the 1850s.
It's still shorts and T shirt weather but not for long
In this part of the country.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good luck on your hunt Mick. I love detecting. Did it for many years all around the western US. My best find was a 1880 $5. liberty head gold US coin. I found it out side an old silver mining ghost town in north west Nevada. Arthritis in my hips ended my getting around and I sold my equipment. Finely got some new hips but never got back to the detecting. I do miss it. It was a lot of fun. I still have a number of the things I found.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all or should I say G'day to those in Oz.  Happy hunting Mick.

Still cold here in NW Indiana today upper 40*s for the high but no rain and a warm up on the way for the weekend, finally.

Might get that shorts and T shirt weather here by Sunday! Can't wait to have my morning Joe on my back deck.

Have a great day!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

In the hospital in Mobile waiting on the arrival on my first grandchild it going to be a boy the weather is going 70 with rain coming, it's still going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning all. ^_^ Going up to 45 today. Yay. Still a wee bit too chilly to set out on the porch first thing in the morning. But we're getting there!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

RandyL476 said:


> In the hospital in Mobile waiting on the arrival on my first grandchild it going to be a boy the weather is going 70 with rain coming, it's still going to be a beautiful day.


Congrats on the new G-baby, Randy !
Starting to get mild around here finally mid 50*s and sunshine, hopefully it'll dry out around here
Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

RandyL476 said:


> In the hospital in Mobile waiting on the arrival on my first grandchild it going to be a boy the weather is going 70 with rain coming, it's still going to be a beautiful day.


Welcome to the world of Granddads Rany!!! It's FUN!

There is a wall of rain on radar from Texas to Mobile . It will be a wet day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

RandyL476 said:


> In the hospital in Mobile waiting on the arrival on my first grandchild it going to be a boy the weather is going 70 with rain coming, it's still going to be a beautiful day.


Congrats Randy!

Rodney


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Congratulations Randy - enjoy!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a perfect grandson born yesterday 7 pounds 1oz 21 inch's long and already with a head full of hair,back to work for me going to be raining with a high of 70 today.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Onya, mate!* Best wishes to all.

* Aussie for "good on you, mate!". *(one of the best congratulations you can give a mate).


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day very one. Still wet here.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning all. Hopefully hitting 50 today here. It's about time!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

RandyL476 said:


> I have a perfect grandson born yesterday 7 pounds 1oz 21 inch's long and already with a head full of hair,back to work for me going to be raining with a high of 70 today.


Good to see everything went ok!

Rodney


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone. 34 atm going into the 50s today. Spring has sprung.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

spent the day getting soaked trying to mark out the croquet lawn , dam weather didnt get it finished to wet

Looks like gloop is in for some bad weather in Brid with snow possable on high ground. Wind howling straight of the north sea from Siberia

Its supposed to get better would like to know when

got two orders for walking sticks to do one wants a dolphin on a stick the other wants a as she described a ladies stick very helpful

At least the 1st order gives a goal as I don't do a naïve styles of stick . So it will have to have a carving on it of some kind slim and elegant something on art novo style ? or a decorative end caps from buffalo horn .

Never seen the lady in question sister in law told me prefer to find out what they like and interested in


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A lady's stick is pretty vague. Paint it pink and glue some rhinestones on it. 

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi all! Finally a day in the 60s! I'm going for a walk to take a stick for a "test drive" then out to the yard to see how some camping gear survived the long storage. Have a trip to Gettysburg planned and need to see if I have an excuse to buy some new gear! Good day all!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Treat yourself and buy yourself some new gear anyway.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Rodney said:


> Treat yourself and buy yourself some new gear anyway.
> Rodney


yeah.. I'll run that by the wife. Mind if I tell her it was your idea?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. 53* on the thermometer a tad too cold for the morning brew on the deck. Mid 70*s on the way today.

Maybe I can get the day off? Last several days since the weather has moderated have been busy painting trim on the house, dethatching, aerating and fertilizing the lawn, (trying to repair the lawn tractor) helping the neighbor cut up a downed willow tree ( no sticks, bummer) basically all the stuff that needs doing in the spring that should have been done in the fall.

This old body not used to all this sunshine, my ears and neck are burnt to a crisp!

Hope you have a great day!

Mark


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Morning all. 50s here going up to 70 today. Beautiful!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great start to the week. 78 today with moderate humidity. Have a great week every one!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good day all! 60s and sunny today. Of course I'll be at work for most of it, oh well. On a side note, the wife and I just started the process of getting a table at our local farmers market. She makes handcrafted soaps and I think I might have a few things I can sell!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Seasonably mild day in the high 60*s here in NW Indiana. Might have to take a hike at the county park!

Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning from a damp and dreary NW Indiana. Yesterday we got some garden work done, cleaning out weeds and grass from the perennial & herb garden. Got about 1/2 what needs cleaning out done. Rain overnight has put that project on hold as the garden is too muddy. Pleasant mid 60*s here today with more rain on the way. Might be a whittling bench day!

Hope you enjoy your day!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope every one has a great Friday, Rain ending here and a nice weekend is a head. Spring chores are going to slow down the production in the shop for the next week or so.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all, Not much over 50* today. Spring is still struggling to take hold around here.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Going to be sunny with a high of 83 thinking about gathering some sticks.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Mid 70*s and sunny today best day in the forecast for this week. Mild weather has had me catching up on yard and garden work,(yarden?) haven't been able to devote anytime to the whitlin' bench. Next rainy day we will make some time for some wood working.
Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A little frost this morning but it looks like it's going to be a nice day. A friend gave us some rhubarb from their garden. Made a nice pie out of it yesterday.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Mid 80's in this port city today. Looks like another day out of the shop. To much stuff to do not enough stick making.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all. Low 30s and frost to start the day (yuck) then up to 50ish. Wish nature would make up it's mind already!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it was 74* here at 8 am, warming up just about summer weather. Humid is back too. Near 90% with a dew point of 72. Rain starting this afternoon and going though tomorrow. They think!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Cool start to the day and not much more than mid 50*s here In NW Indiana. Two days ago we were in the 80*s, wish ma nature would settle somewhere in the middle!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cold and soggy day here today. 50* and light rain on and off. Yard and garden work on hold for now.

Maybe some time at the whittling bench today. I have a request for some shelf pieces. A bear, a raccoon, a hedge hog & a moose.. They are the animal scheme in an infants room wall paper. Bear and raccoon I've got a handle on. Hedgehog doesn't look too hard either, but the moose? The antlers are scaring me away. I know I will have to be add them on but what to carve them out of is the tricky part, maybe wooden dowel rod?

Anyway, have a great day!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well we got lucky this morning. Slow moving rain dropped a over a foot of rain just west of us but it is moving south of us so far. That may Change by afternoon. We have 100% humidity and a dew point of 73. That's wet air!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Cold and soggy day here today. 50* and light rain on and off. Yard and garden work on hold for now.
> 
> Maybe some time at the whittling bench today. I have a request for some shelf pieces. A bear, a raccoon, a hedge hog & a moose.. They are the animal scheme in an infants room wall paper. Bear and raccoon I've got a handle on. Hedgehog doesn't look too hard either, but the moose? The antlers are scaring me away. I know I will have to be add them on but what to carve them out of is the tricky part, maybe wooden dowel rod?
> 
> Anyway, have a great day!!


Wooden dowels (at least the ones in our local hardware store) tend to be made out of really soft wood. I'm not sure they would hold any detail for you, let alone hold up to any sort of handling.

Maybe some maple or similar wood instead.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid 80's the next 2 days then more rain. Wet spring. We are over 25" already. Hope you all have a fun weekend.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Mid 80's the next 2 days then more rain. Wet spring. We are over 25" already. Hope you all have a fun weekend.


Wow 25" of rain and April still isn't done! " April Showers bring May flowers but in your case Randy they oughta bring Noah's Ark!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Still cool up here in NW Indiana not much over 50* and cloudy. The overcast just makes it feel that much colder. The weekend doesn't look much better either.

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We are 78 at 9am. Chance of rain the next 4 days. Not as bad as south Texas though. Mobile is a wet place to live. It dose not rain all the time but we get a lot of big rain. Mobile has had an average rainfall of 65.28 inches over the last 30 years, which is 67% more than the average nationwide, and 18% more than the average in Alabama.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

We could sure use some spring up here in NW Indiana. Had a cpl nice days earlier this month but lately it's been cold and damp.

Today we will be lucky to hit 50* with showers on and off all day. It should be near 70* at this time of year.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Waiting for my coffee to brew. Looks like it's going to be a nice day today.

Rodney


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

A most beautiful balmy autumn day here in The Illawarra. Spent the day "autumn cleaning"in the garden: hedging, picking up gum leafs from the driveway (they are an all-year-round nuisance!) and training my young shade tree whose branches insist on growing up and not out - each branch is tied on the end with a heavy fishing sinker - crazy but it works! Also enjoying the local annual air show which happens almost overhead - the FA/18 drove our Jack Russell mad. I am lucky enough to get a front row seat every year as our brigade does the fire protection. Here's a link for anyone interested.

https://www.wingsoverillawarra.com.au/


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

crazy week here

we have had snow, hail, sharp frosts at night cold bitter wind down from the artic with a heat wave being forecast for the end of the week


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like another day or so of on and off storms here. But then some nice spring weather for a few days. Hope your day is a great one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like I will have some time in the shop today, I need to get some work done I have a number of delivery's to make in the next 3 weeks. Have a great day out there!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Mid 60*s today no rain for a change, at least till late tonight. Painting the deck on the agenda for today. One of my favorite jobs. Every time I do this it gets harder. Getting down to deck level isn't the problem it's getting back up! Knees don't work as well as they used to!!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

8.01 am. Sunny and 19 Celsius (66F). 
It's going to be a beautiful day- but "winter 
Is coming!" - I watch too much tele...
Anyway I got my first stick order ever from a bloke 
in Queensland. I'm swappining him a stick for a days
detecting at a WWII site. Lots of them up 
there and finds often include US Army relics
since both US and Aussies trained in jungle
warfare in the tropical north of Australia
Apart from that I'm at work waiting to teach the
ankle bighters more edumacation and how to 
talk proper and spelll right.
Cheers


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Mornin' all! Gonna be a beautiful spring day! 60s with maybe a late afternoon shower. A perfect day to not do the yard work! Don't think I can put it off much longer tho'!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Long day in the yard. Spring trimming and and cleaning. Not my favored thing to do. But it is done tell next year. The wife say it is mothers day plant planting this weekend.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

49 this morning in the the Sawdust City usually cool, but its going to be a high of 75 and sunny my wife is having a yard sale today maybe she can sell a few of my sticks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another great day in the deep south. Lite breezes low humidity and about 80 today. Sadly Humidity coming back Monday. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Its going to be a beautiful Mothers Day here in the saw dust city with a high of 86 its also my sons birthday going to surprise him with a cook out in the yard.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day! I'm married to one anyway so it's a good day to celebrate. Barbecue steak and pasta salad with corn on the cob for dinner tonight.

A bit overcast but otherwise it looks like it's going to be a good day.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all, anice bright sunny morning here in Bridlington, agood day for a walk or a ride out on the bike ( electric pedal assist).

We celebrated Mothers Day on 26th March here in uk, hope you all had a good one in the US.

Not getting a lot of work done at the coast but whittlin' away on some toppers, still getting requests, good job they don;t mind waiting will try to post current work in hand.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

At last some well needed rain here in the Illawarra. Can't remember the last time we had a good soak...


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It was a good weekend and I got some wor done on a stick. Winds will start coming out of the south off the Gulf of Mexico, and humidity and rain will return this week. We have had a week of wonderful weather. Hate to see it go. 
Just 21 days until the official start to hurracane season though we do not usually have a issue until later in the summer. We have been lucky the last few years. I hope it contenues.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. We can't get spring to take hold here in Indiana. One day pleasant and the next cold. Today 50*s with a cold rain again! This is getting old. Hope your having a better day in your neck of the woods!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like it's going to be a nice day.

I've started a couple more sticks. I'm currently steaming the two blanks from the twin holly sapling my daughter and I dug up last fall (I'm impatient). I tried steaming them for 3 hours yesterday and was barely able to get some of the bends out. I'm giving them some more steam today. Holly seems fairly resistant to bending compared to other woods. It took far less time and effort to steam and straighten the hazel and flowering plum shanks I've steamed.

One of the blanks has a nice big rootball that I'm hoping to carve into a cardigan handle. We'll see how the shaping goes. I haven't made up my mind how to treat the other blank yet.

I've also come to the conclusion I seriously need to rework my steaming setup. I'm currently using a section of 4" drain pipe as my steam chamber. It only holds a couple sticks at a time if I'm lucky. I need to do something more efficient.

Rodney


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey MJC4
My daughter spent some time at Indiana 
University a few years back. She'll be in your state
this month visiting friends on her way back to OZ
after two years in UK. She loved it in Indiana.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I've got the handle roughed in on my holly stick. I was able to get a cardigan handle out of it but the back of the handle is a little higher than I like. I'm currently steaming it again. There's just a tiny bit of bend at the top that I'm trying to get out. If i can get that bend out the handle will be in about the right position. I'm pretty excited about this one. As long as I don't screw up it should be a good stick.

Cool this morning. About 50* F. Beautiful clear day and it should be warm this afternoon.

It's a great day to sit outside and work on sticks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Humid is back, temps in the 80's with a chance a rain. Have a great day where ever you are.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like it's going to be another great day. Shaping is done and I'm hoping to finish sanding the holly stick today. I'm thinking I'll take the time and use Tung oil on this one. It's more work but it's also a finish that just gets better with age.

So far I really like working with holly. It's a bear to straighten but I like the way it works and it has a nice feel to it. I'll be looking for more.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning! It is a nice day here. Low 80's with a light winds this afternoon. But 3 or 4 days of rain forcast for mid week. I hope t spend some time n the shop today. I am really getting behind.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Bright sunshine and a bit of a breeze on the back deck this a.m. Mid 60*s in the forecast and dry finally.
A bit too windy to enjoy the morning joe outside. No sticking for this one today. Lawn mowing and weeding the gardens on the agenda. Hope U enjoy your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well the day is not starting out well. The refrigerator is nor working and we just went shopping Sunday. Not sure when it started warming up. But it was up to over 50 degrees this morning. I keep a thermometer in there and check it every few days but it had gotten pushed behind some food and I did not look for it tell I noted things did not feel right. Looks Like we will have to re stock. much of the food. and maybe have to get a new refrigerator. No shop today. Plus rain is forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry to see your fridge failed.

I hope the losses aren't too bad.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cold and rain again. The never ending story of this "spring" in NW Indiana, We just recorded the coldest May 15th temperatures around here in 121 years!!! Today mid 50*s and rain. The 17th of May and the high is 55* and 40* overnight!What happened to global warming?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Well the day is not starting out well. The refrigerator is nor working and we just went shopping Sunday. Not sure when it started warming up. But it was up to over 50 degrees this morning. I keep a thermometer in there and check it every few days but it had gotten pushed behind some food and I did not look for it tell I noted things did not feel right. Looks Like we will have to re stock. much of the food. and maybe have to get a new refrigerator. No shop today. Plus rain is forecast for the rest of the


And the new fridges with the computerized circuit boards require a second mortgage to purchase one! This sounds more like a sympathy card, but sorry for you loss Randy.........


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

CV
If it's any consolation our fridge unplugged
by accident the other day. Didn't find out til 
We saw the pool of water from the freezer
on the floor.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Would it help if told you my basement flooded? Just like last year and the year before that. The city says the won't touch it if it's not from the street in but they won't believe the four different plumbers who say there's nothing wrong with my pipes.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You can tell spring has come. seems like we all have less time for sticks and posting. I have not had time to do much in the shop for a month. and it looks like I will be busy this week. I need to get back to the sticks!!! Well it turns out the fan that moves the cool air in the refrigerator had stopped working an I got to pay a couple of hundred for a 5 dollar fan motor.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone. Wet and loud here night last night. Not a lot of sleep. I see a nap in my future. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. After 4 years of "retirement" (I use that term loosely) I have returned to the workforce to get some much needed  rest!

Started working at the local hardware a few hours 3 days a week. Needed something to keep me busy besides yard work & home maintenance as the arthritis in my hands from working at the trade for 35 years won't allow me to sit at the carving table all day, everyday. The owner, who I have come to know from 20+ years of visiting the store is have difficulties with his site, needs a surgery, and he has been falling behind in his screen and window repairs so I am back to work a few days a week and enjoying it. The extra cash for woodworking tools is a plus as well!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Morning visitor while I was enjoying coffee on the deck. We have 2 pairs of the Orioles around the yard this spring. They are attracted to citrus and grape jelly of all things. This one's a male.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

These two came in for breakfast today as well. They are a male & female rosebreasted grosbeak. The female is drab to keep her camouflaged while she sits on the nest. These birds, very closely related to cardinals, are summertime residents here in Indiana and migrate to points south in the fall.

Have a great day!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Things are cooling down here in Oz especially at night though the days are still relatively warm. MJ I have 18 months to go til retirement so if you have any tips let me know! Good luck with your new job.
I have two thumbsticks on the bench nearly finished. Both with ha'penny inlays-looking good so far. One is going to Queensland. This the best time to hit the shed - the summer can be brutal in an Aussie workshop! 
A mate came over to use some tools last night. He is making some wooden spoons from Tasmanian Huon pine. It's one of the softer Aussie timbers - soft timber is hard to find here. Anyway, cheers for now


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Further to my last post we actually have had some rain recently. This May was the driest in recorded history for us.
And speaking of our feathered friends, winter is heralded here by the appearance of currawongs. They are black and white and about the size and appearance of crows. Their call is quite unique. I'll see if I can't attach a sound file to another post. Cheers


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Currawongs on YouTube


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Interesting bird song. I have never heard of a Currawong.

Rain is over for a few days we are just warm and humid. I will try to get some stuff done in the shop today.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good afternoon. Warm day, 90 on the porch. Looks like no rain tell Wednesday. We are at 28 inches of rain year to date. I am sure we will go over 30 by the weekend. We are getting things ready for hurricane season and hoping it is a waist of time. We have been lucky sense Katrina. Hope that luck holds.

Have a great day


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers. A beautiful morning mid 60*s and bright sun for now, rain in the forecast. I will enjoy my morning Joe on the deck while the sun's shining,

Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another nice but warm day,upper 80's. I have learn that the "Golden Years" is a medical term! It describe those years ,as we get older, when we contribute much of our income toward improving the well being of the medical professionals in our lives!!! Off to make more of those deposits to day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful morning mid 60*s, mid 80*s on the way with some T-storms late.

Have to remember to bring in the bird feeders at night with warmer weather comes the night raiding raccoons. Everybody thinks they are all warm, fuzzy & cute, me I think they are dirty,nasty little buggers that crap all over my deck!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I know some people like the taste of raccoon. I haven't tried it but I'm not against the idea either.

Just offering one solution to the problem.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I can see your point Randy thank goodness we have the National Health Service


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. I think most here in the U.S. would like to see National Heath Care. The insurance companies and medical professionals, which are a powerful lobby, don't want anything to do with it. The members of congress and senate have a great health care package paid for by us the taxpayers. Maybe if they had to deal with the issues the rest of us do in getting our medical bills paid they would get off the dime and get this hodge podge system fixed! End of rant! As U can see this issue hits a nerve with me. 1/3 of my pension check goes to cover my wife and I's health insurance.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Our health care "system" is definitely broken. I think putting our fearless leaders on Medicare instead of their own plan would get them to fix the problems fast.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Warm and humid will be the basic weather here until Nov. Putting together our Hurricane box this weekend. With all the hope that is is a waist of time. But it is good to have. We have been with out power for up to three week and have not been able to get out of the neighborhood for three day with down trees. So a box of goodies for getting by is a most.

Not sure what the answer will be for health care or for or country as a hole. We are a strange nation. No one likes the way things are going but we keep putting the same people who got us here back in their congressional office most of the time. Then both parties vote to put two people who 50% + of the people in those parties say they don't trust.into the oval office to fix it. We The People have in fact let this happen. The national apathy about what our leaders have been doing over the last 30 + years has lead us in tho this place and it dose not appear we are willing as a nation to make the hard calls to fix it. Sorry getting off on my band wagon. Just sad times. But it will be sadder for our grand kids and their families.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

CV3, while "We the People" are ultimately responsible, the US population has been under a barrage of advertisement since the 1920s. PR it was called in the '50s. I'm old enough, I suppose you are too, to only buy things that have demonstrable value. Not something to build up my ego. Unfortunately, now the political campaigns are like used car dealer promotions or "buy NOW and get another me (except for shipping))." Really! And if the elected is a lemon, can I unload it tomorrow?

I wonder if its possible to start a party called "None of the Above?" All nominees would be named N. Ofthabove, and could be written in as desired. If elected, all laws passed for the next 4 years would be vetoed.

Or maybe it would just be easier to limit campaign time to 6 weeks, and spending by the campaign to $.46 per citizen. And, make voting day a national holiday.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

When I look at our 2 main presidential candidates for 2016 I really have to wonder what we the American people are thinking. I'm not going to go into specifics here but I don't believe either of them are suitable or should be taken seriously as the next leader of our country. I'm thinking I might go ahead and register as an independent just so I can vote against them.

I agree. "None of the Above" or "No Confidence" should be on the ballot.

I wonder if I can claim political asylum in Canada?

Rodney


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Winter has finally hit down here in Oz. Jumper weather now with chilly winds off the Antarctic. You blokes could be talking about Australian politics! We have the biggest bunch of losers on both sides of politics down here. The left wing Labor Party spend money like its going out of fashion while the supposedly conservative Liberal Party are pinko lefties themselves bent on privatising everything and the Greens are just plane lunatics.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Politicians are depressing all over the globe it seems.

Nice day in store for NW Indiana high 70's and no rain in the forecast. Great day for the 100th running of the Indianapolis 500. I've lived in Indiana my entire life and I have been to the race only once, 47 years ago when Mario Andretti won his only 500.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Busy Memorial Day plan for tomarrow, family barbaque with kids and grandkids. For our friends across the waters It is the US day of remembrance for our fallen military. As a combat vet it is a very special day at my house. It has been 48 years but the faces of friends left behind are very vivid still today.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Let's put politics aside for the moment and as cv3 mentioned, remember what (here in the U.S.) tomorrow is. I'm going to an event tonight an would like to know if any other areas do something similar. It's called a Watchfire. The story is that in the Revolutionary and Civil Wars a bonfire would be lit to guide soldiers home from battle. Here in Syracuse it's become a way of honoring those who give all to the service of our Country past, present and future. We also use it as a way to respectfully dispose of old, torn or faded Flags. I'll try to get some pictures. It really is a beautiful thing. Oh and in case I don't get on tomorrow. Thank you to all of our Veterans here in the U.S. and our Allies in the U.K. Canada and Australia.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Today. Tomorrow they'll fly at half mast (90 degrees).


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Batakali said:


> Thank you to all of our Veterans here in the U.S. and our Allies in the U.K. Canada and Australia.


Also, over 300,000 Koreans fought by our sides in Vietnam. I supported a Korean Marine recon platoon and several of their infantry companies there. They made a huge difference but lost a lot of good men too.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you. Sometimes we forget Vietnam wasn't just "our"war.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Batakali said:


> Thank you. Sometimes we forget Vietnam wasn't just "our"war.


Most of us have no idea about what happened in Korea in 1950. These Koreans were mostly just children at the time, but they remembered the atrocities, committed by the North Koreans and the Chinese. Our distaste for communism was 1 on a scale of 10, and they were 10 with regard for their hatred for communism. They were comparatively new, formed in 1949 I think, as compared to our 1775 formation and our traditions and experiences with regard to training. Yes, we were better trained, but in spirit, they were awesome. In 1968, when we couldn't get food from our own, those Korean Marines would kill chickens, pigs, even those nasty water buffalo, and always share with us. We are brothers forever. It's sad that some ignorant draft dodgers today suggest that we abandon them.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

here's a few pictures from the Watchfire. Well over 2000 people, most of them Veterans. The biggest Vet appreciation event in N.Y.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

That's one big bonfire, hope you had a good night.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Remembering those who I fought with and those before and sense who can not share the results of their sacrifice !!!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Semper Fidelis


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone! Upper 80's with a chance of rain this afternoon in this part of the country.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like it's going to be a nice day. We have some chicken marinating while it's waiting to go on the grill tonight.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Beutiful day today, unfortunately I was back to work, oh well. Anyway... just wanted to say I might not be on site for awhile. We are in the early stages of planning a move to Philadelphia so I've got a lot of work to do on the house to get it up to sale condition. Between that, a few shows that are coming up and my real job I'm going to be fairly busy for a bit. I will check in whenever I get some downtime or just need to decompress for a bit. Later!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day every one!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Cooled down a bit from the high 80*s of the last few days with a more seasonal 70*s and less humid the next cpl days. T-storms are supposed to rumble through NW Indiana about mid day. Off to my second career as Hardware Man! Have a great day


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone. Warm and wet here for the next few days with T-storms. Looks like a low could form in the mid Caribbean next week something for us to watch !


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rain and gale force winds coming our way for Saturday night through to Sunday.
It's been raining all night. The good news is some will also fall in western NSW -
It's been very dry outback.
Loved the bonfire pics.
Cheers


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Great morning for my coffee on the deck mid 70*s. a little rain on the way mid day, the gardens always appreciate that as well as the woman that tends them! Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet and muggy day in Mobile. It is in the upper 80's. Over 90% humidity and s dew point of 78. liquid air.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's going to be hot today and tomorrow. Weather man is predicting a high of 99* F for tomorrow. Extremely warm for June here.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Relatively cool morning low 60*s. Looks like yesterdays rain has moved on a pleasant mid 70*s day on tap for NW Indiana, Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone. Wet and humid down here. Rain likely it will be the only effects we will get from tropical storm Colin for us. We do not see TS's this early in the season as a rule. We hope it is not a sign of things to come for the gulf this year.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's going to be another hot day. Yesterday it hit 94*F here. Today they're predicting a high of 90*.

It should be cooler tomorrow.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope to spend some time in the shop this afternoon. Mid 90"s here today and bit less humid. Hope you all have a wonderful day,


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! Well the show was a bust. The organizers picked a weekend that a big food and music fest was happening and of course Saturday was a perfect day for eating, drinking and being outside, then Sunday it poured rain right up to the time everyone was packing up. The shame is that most people didn't even make back their entry fees. Oh well. I guess that's one of the risks you take.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its been in the high 70`s here not a cloud in the sky perfect for playing croquet and drinking crabbies alcholic ginger beer with a dash of lemon in it..It coulsd stay like this forever as far as i am concerned. Nothing like a good summer evrything is in full bloom the country side is picturesque.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like the place to be cobalt! Hot and partly cloudy in deep south Alabama. mid 90's. It looks like a wet weekend is in the making for us.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day fellow stickmakers! Summer has arrived with a vengeance. After a prolonged cold wet spring it is now 92* on our back deck thermometer. Tomorrow the humidity moves in with the heat (94*) to push the heat index up over 100*! The electric company loves this weather as everybody cranks up the A/C the meters start to spin!! Have a great day!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Typical English weather storms today , heavy rain it was to good to last


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning. Hope every one as a fun weekend. Our summer weather is setting in. For the most part we will be in the upper 80' to the mid 90"s most days and humid to very humid, With a chance of popup rain storms in the afternoons and a eye on the tropics for hurricane and tropical storms. It will not change much until Oct.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Had some of the same as MJC4 the other day. Too hot to work on the porch, much less out in the sun. Today, much better. Mid-60s this morning, going to mid-70s in the afternoon. No excuse to not get into the garden and do the weeding that I've been avoiding.

An aside. I was on vacation to the Pacific North West 2 weeks ago. While traveling along the edge of Glacier National Park, a forest service volunteer pointed out the large expanses of dead trees killed by pine bark beetles. He mentioned that the Canadians had started harvesting the wood. The beetles infect the wood w. a fungus that gives the wood grey-blue streaks, as well as leaving lots of "critter marks." Its mostly being used for flooring, some for wainscoting. If anyone in that vicinity can get a hold of some, might make for a decorative shank.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope yours is a great Monday! weather men are confused one tells me hot and humid and the other Chanel says humid and hot.;-)


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think most of the beetle kill stuff is east of the mountains. I could be wrong. Anyway, I haven't noticed any near me.

I know the dead poplar I've picked up has a bunch of fair sized worms boring around just under the bark mostly but through the sticks too. I don't know what species they are but they have big mouths and teeth for their size.

My avatar has a bunch of their tracks and I'm currently working on another stick that is pretty well riddled with tracks. I'm experimenting with that one. I filled the tracks with coffee grounds then stained the stick a dark brown and sanded most of the stain off. Not quite sure if I like the results or not. It's interesting but it's not my favorite stick. I'll post a couple pictures when it's finished.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning all. have a blessed day were ever you are!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm at work giving a spelling test but thanks anyway...


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

94 out there but with dew point of 76 the feels like is 107. It is not walking weather.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all, its a bit of a dull start to the day here in Bridlington had a nice late afternoon stroll along the cliff top at Flamborough

Head observing the Puffins , gannets, Cormorants, Gulls and acouple of Seals playing in the bay


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a beautiful place to be able to walk Gloops. To hot for a stole 84 at 7:30 this morning. looking at a heat index of a 108 to 110 today. The good news is the humidity is going to drop this weekend.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

used to live about half a mile away from there gloops always loved the place very walking area with great views and wildlife .


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Woke up to 10 deg C and rain htis morning not good for working outside.

had a walk round a local car boot sale a couple of days back and picked up a elephant ( if only ) One that is carved from Ebony only paid £1.00 for (70 cents US) for it. There must be a stick topper hiding in there somwhere, will definitely need power to carve that material.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm leaving for our family vacation in Destin, Florida today going to stay there for the whole week going too enjoy the time off.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Destin is a good vacation town. I hope you all have a great time Randy.

I look forward to seeing what you do with the elephant Gloops.

The humidity is dropping today much more conformable in the next few days.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL YOU DADS!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks! Happy Father's Day!

Gloops, I think you got it backward. 1 pound is currently about $1.44. Still, that's a very low value for the British pound and a very good price for that carving.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Rodney said:


> Thanks! Happy Father's Day!
> 
> Gloops, I think you got it backward. 1 pound is currently about $1.44. Still, that's a very low value for the British pound and a very good price for that carving.
> 
> Rodney


Well done you spotted my Senior moment, thanks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone. weather good here upper 80's with a bit less humidity.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bitterly cold here in Oz as write this at 12:40 am - man flu no sleep - snow is predicted on the escarpment above us. I reckon for some of you get real winters it would just be a chilly day! Anway cheers to all!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

firie000 said:


> Bitterly cold here in Oz as write this at 12:40 am - man flu no sleep - snow is predicted on the escarpment above us. I reckon for some of you get real winters it would just be a chilly day! Anway cheers to all!


 what is considered cold in Ozzyland? Personally I can't stand anything below 50 Fahrenheit.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning all you stick makers. 90's with moderate humidity here today. I would rather be in OZ. I am not a hot weather person. I am already looking forward to November!!!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Batakali,
It's a chilly 16c (60f) and windy. We are on the coast so take 5c off for those living out west. CV3, I look forward to the winter to...until it actually arrives...


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice and sunny over here in Leeds, back from coast for a couple day, Hospital , doc's and EU referendum vote, jolly times, but gives me the chance to cut grass and tidy the garden up.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't want to talk politics on the forum buuuuut hows it going with the Brexit??? It's big news down here. Is the country really as divided as the press make out???

Do you have any fearless predictions????


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Rough night through the midwest. A tornado outbreak they were calling it. The line of storms moved through my area of NW Indiana without much incident, others west and south of us were not so lucky. We did get much needed rain from this event, hope all are safe and well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Good morning. Rough night through the midwest. A tornado outbreak they were calling it. The line of storms moved through my area of NW Indiana without much incident, others west and south of us were not so lucky. We did get much needed rain from this event, hope all are safe and well in your neck of the woods.


The storm a few days ago was worse here. No thunder, just an immense downpour w. wind. Lots of trees and branches down. Last night's was flashier. Haven't been out to see if anything else was blown over.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its been quite a day over here .

everyone is talking about brexit which will effect the next generation all bought about by imigration a massive subject but overrated .even if we leave they cant send the immigrants back to the rest of europe .There is a immigration policy in place forthose outside europe simular to thre candian policy .but most big buisness wants to stay in europe it just makes sense , it could cost a lot of jobs here if we leave

Just hope we stay in but it looks pretty close

Theres been huge storms just to the south of me over a thousand lightening stikes per hour and localised flooding had a mounth of rain fall in a 6 hours some people have it pretty bad

been watching your politicians on tv rebelling against the gun law , not supprising as you have mulipe gun crime every day in the state according to the news reporters are they just scaring the people? but it is strange that you can get a automatic weapon from a shop with little difficulty there hardly a sporting gun ?

They show people buying machine guns over the counter why would anyone want one?

The last mass murder here was when a madman went into a school and shot 11 children I think that was in the 70`s and its difficult to get a sporting gun here with strict police checks then you cant take them home they have to be stored in a secure unit in a gun club. shotguns you can get most farmers have them for shooting vermin but the regulations are pretty strict.

Donald trump is coming for a visit in Scotland I believe and already people are camping out ready to protest for his comments on immigration and the Mexican flag has been raised by some protesters ,which I understand is illegal to do without permission.

He has invested in a golf club which has bought employment by quite a few people in the area , so will be interested if he is seen in the company of our MPs and alike , as most of them has ridiculed him for his comments on immigration.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just warm and humid here. No rain until next week they say. Hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Back home from vacation enjoyed the time with the family. While we were there me my son daughter in law and grandson went to the gulfarium in Fort Walton as we walked around I noticed a gentlemen walking with a homemade cane it had what I call a off set T handle it was plane with no finish as far as I could tell a few minutes later I seen another gentlemen with another home made stick this one was a had no handle, it looked to be about 40" to 42" long it had a slight bend about 6" from the top and it went straight again a hole was drilled about 1" from the top and a leather strap was around his wrist this was a shorter vesison of a walking stick that I make that are 50" to 55" long.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like seeing people with wooden sticks too. Pretty much anything is better looking than an aluminum walking aid.

Looks like I have my first commission. A friend wants me to make a cane for her father. I'm not charging for it but it should be a fun project. I need to get out and see what I have for shanks.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a wet and warm day near Mobile Bay.. Have a great day friends!!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just warm here. Have been wrapped up in honey do's this week and have not been able to spend any time on sticks.Hope to get back to them after the 4th. Hope you all have a wonderful 4th of July.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Happy Independence day! High in the 70s with a slight breeze. Perfect day to BBQ and read a good book on the lawn. I suggest almost a miracle by john feeling. A great story on how the Revolution almost didn't happen.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Fourth !!!!!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hope all have a wonderful 4th! Happy Birthday America!!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

God bless America. My dear old mum
used to tell us she had the first good night sleep
in months when you blokes arrived in 1942.
Thanks


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

RIP Raymond Benjamin Shawn, KIA 04JUL68, Republic of Vietnam.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

CAS14 said:


> RIP Raymond Benjamin Shawn, KIA 04JUL68, Republic of Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 all Honor to those who serve. And thank YOU for making sure they're not forgotten.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Awoke to a hot and muggy morning. 80 and 6:30am with the heat index at 89. Have a great day were ever you are!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain today, finally. About an 1" in the gauge not enough to make up for what we haven't had a but a decent start. Sun's out now and the humidity is building. 90* Hope your day is going well!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

About the same up here 89 degrees and 37percent humidity. Best part is.. I work in a kitchen!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Plan to spend some time in the shop today, that is if life will let me. Thinking of putting a lock on the inside so I can work in peaceful solitude!! It has been a crazy week!

Hope your's is an enjoyable day!


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Make a stable door lock the bottom that allows them to deliver the tea!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Plan to spend some time in the shop today, that is if life will let me. Thinking of putting a lock on the inside so I can work in peaceful solitude!! It has been a crazy week!
> 
> Hope your's is an enjoyable day!


GOOD THOUGHT ! Thanks Stickie.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning more much needed rain overnight. Thankfully the heavy weather that was predicted with the storms passed us by.

Thoughts and prayers for the Dallas Police today and the families of all those effected by gun violence.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Amen for those prayers Mark.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Day fellow stick makers. I hope you week is a good one. Looks like a chance for rain most of the week here in lower Alabama. We had 3 here yesterday. We have had just under 38 inches here at the house so far this year. And it is raining as I write.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

90 and humid. Arrgh! And now I need a new dehumidifier. Oh well, at least the only thing I have to shovel is ashes from the fire pit.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice morning here in Bridlington, clear blue sky and plenty of sun, a good day to be outside, hope you all have a good day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is what we call the Dog Days of Summer. Hot. humid and chance of rain in the afternoon. Forecast is the same most every day. I hope you all e enjoys your day!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

picked about 6 pounds of gooseberry's and about the same black currants for some pies just love gooseberry pie but most will go in the freezer to mix with bramley apples, .back breaking work very thorny but it will be worth the effort when it comes to eating them with fresh cream .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That sounds like a worthy endeavor cobalt!! I have never had gooseberry pie but I am a big fan of cherry or apple pie. I ordered my new Foredom SR rotary tool with the a #30 handpiece last night. That headpiece has a drill like chuck for holing the burrs, letting you change to different size burrs quickly. Look forward to putting it to work next week. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its been a glorious day here summer has come ,

Been to a forty's day in a small town nearby called Woodhall spa such a nice place very old fashioned lots of woods to walk through.

The place was heaving with people the main street shut of to traffic .Never meet so many Americans most where following the fathers whereabouts during the war .Lots of 2nd world war machines The atmosphere was very friendly most where dressed in the forty's style both in uniform or civvies. everywhere you went there was glen miller with a lot of live music .

If at anytime anyone is around the area next year would recommend a vist the atmosphere is great

The was a substantial American present connected to the 110th airborne division

countless classic cars and army equipment through the town centre and all thro the woods with Amy hospitals and machine gun dug outs everywhere even the towns shops had the windows taped up against bomb blasts

A great day out.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Cobalt, 
Sounds like a fantastic event. Something very similar is the Military Odyssey held annually in Kent. Three days of reenacting heaven from Ancient Greece to modern. They have a battlefield (we saw American & English Civil War battles with working cannon), a display arena and shops selling surplus and reenacting gear & militaria. Also a similar set up to your day with trenches in the bush etc. it's on the web and well worth looking into.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> That sounds like a worthy endeavor cobalt!! I have never had gooseberry pie but I am a big fan of cherry or apple pie. I ordered my new Foredom SR rotary tool with the a #30 handpiece last night. That headpiece has a drill like chuck for holing the burrs, letting you change to different size burrs quickly. Look forward to putting it to work next week. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


Enjoy working with the new kit, I also have one of the chuck type handpiece and just a word of caution, the area where the chuck key fits wants watching when in use have burnt my finger by touching when running, have wrapped a rubber band round the area to prevent finger slip.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Gloops. I understand I have done that on one I had a few years ago.

Looks like a fun and interesting event Cobalt. We have a large park here in Mobile called Battleship Park It is a great place to visit. they are always adding something new.

http://www.ussalabama.com/photos/

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Wish we had more WWII based events here. We do have ALOT of Civil and Revolutionary war reenactments.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Normal hot and humid day in lower Alabama. Hope you are having a great day were ever you are. I hope to get some time to work on a stick today. It has been a crazy month and I have not had time to do much stick work. I got my membership package from the British Stickmaking Guild yesterday. This included copies of this years magazines. I look forward to reading them. I am sorry I will not be able to be a active member. It seem to be a good group of craftsmen.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

After a few days of moderate weather, summer heat is swelling. Heading towards heat index over 100F in the next few days. Despite open screens and a fan, my work porch is running about 5 degrees hotter than the outside. Guess I'll have to get a shade or 2 and see if that helps.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

35C!!!! in Waterloo, Belgium-should have stayed in OZ where it's winter!!! Missed the bicentennial but still had a ball exploring the battle site. Batakali - check out this URL for WWII

http://www.wwiireenacting.co.uk/groups.ham


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Oops!! Try

http://www.wwiireenacting.co.uk/groups.htm


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow! Thank you!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

No worries. Another one I saw at military odyssey was a group that reenacted a blitzed house rescue. Very different.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Interesting. I said earlier that I wish we had WWII reenactments here, but I guess that would mean there would have to have been a battle here to reenact, so on second thought...


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not necessarily! There is a 95th Rifles (a la Sharpe's Rifles) reenacting group in Melbourne! Who'd have thought...


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Got to the shop and just got ready to get some work done when a pop up storm dropped 2 1/2 inches of rain in just about 1 1/2 hours yesterday afternoon, The lighting took out power for a few hours.. Hope to get some work done today.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Taking a real day off today. Started off at the local farmers market to pick up some goodies for ourselves and the dog. Lunch at my favorite steakhouse then over to the bookstore for coffee, some reading material and a few CDs. Up to the craft store where I found a nice bamboo staff in the discount bin which I plan on making a hiking staff(what else?)out of. Stopped at the car wash and now back home to do nothing in particular. Lovely! Hope yours is as good or better!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day fellow stick makers. Liquid air around here. Heat warning in effect till 7:00 p.m. 90* now with heat index of 108* Fun Stuff,,,,,,,,,,,,, :crazysmile:


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Phew, the heat wave seems to have broken. Got a lot of rain, and suddenly the grass that was dormant has sprung back into growth. Gotta get the mower out this morning. Patch a screen. Hopefully my work space will finally be cool enough that sweat doesn't obscure my vision.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Overcast and a little cooler than yesterday today. Yesterday was blue skies and about 85*F. I mowed the front lawn this morning while it was cool. I'm kind of between sticks at the moment. I've been working on my niece's quilt and refinishing an old wooden sewing machine case lately.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hot one here to day. air conditioner went out, just got it fix. 90 in the house.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> Hot one here to day. air conditioner went out, just got it fix. 90 in the house.


My wife would have left for the daughters house till the A/C was back on


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone. Our daughter from Pennsylvanian and her husband are here for a week. I will not have a lot of shop time but we will enjoy the visit.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Typical British summer here, alternating between cloud, cloud and rain, occasional sun and more cloud. Makes getting anything done outside a right pain, and when the clouds do go away it can get VERY warm (for us) very quickly and we all sag.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Yesterday was 90* F. Today is going to be more of the same. Too hot for me.

Western Washington has a reputation for rain and clouds. It's true most of the year but summers can be dry.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

CV3 said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Our daughter from Pennsylvanian and her husband are here for a week. I will not have a lot of shop time but we will enjoy the visit.


 funny. My wife and I are taking our vacation In PA. We leave for Valley Forge on Sunday!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning. In the 90's with the heat index around a 100+ and a chance of some rain today. Hurricane season is here and it looks like it is getting started. 2 lows in the Atlantic moving our way Could have a storm in the Caribbean by the end of next week.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Stay safe!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like US will be clear on the first storm, invest 97. Another nice hot day here today..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. 82* sunny and a bit muggy with the humidity but it is summer so that is that as they say. Have a great day!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

70s and rain today. Good day to get away for awhile! We are on our way to Valley Forge!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Enjoy your trip!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello my stick making friends, have a great day!!! looks like summer activities has every one busy.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

So humid this morning this morning that the door knobs are dripping wet on the out side and the windows have so much condensation you cant see out side. temps in the 90's but the heat index will be well into the 100"s with a 50% chance of rain. for the most pare this will be our weather for August. Hope it is cooler and less humid were you are.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good mornung one and all, bit of a cloudy start with an expected high of 18 C, hope to get a bit of carving in today unless her indoors has other ideas,


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning everyone! Just got back from three glorious days of camping and touring in Pennsylvania! We went to Valley Forge, Lancaster, Intercourse(that still makes me giggle) and stayed in a excellent little cabin at the local KOA. We tried to go as nonelectric as possible so unfortunately I only got one picture.






anyone else wish they were here?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Luxury firepit. The stick isn't bad either.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah,it was a bit of glamping. The cabin had an aircon! But we suffered though it!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Time fly's when your having fun and or getting old. This year is flying by. We had a good time on our trip to Perdido Key. Brought you back a Rain Bow to brighten everyone's day.!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well there must be a pop of gold around here some where! And other rain bow today. I do not see them very often now the one at the beach and one here in Mobile. Hope there is a rain bow in your day!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Mornin' all! Gonna be a rainy humid 80 degree day here. Oh well, I guess we need it, been having a fairly bad drought. Some communities have needed to ship water in for farms and one isn't sure that it has enough to supply the college when the students get back so a few good days of heavy rain is much appreciated.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another wet day at Mobile bay. Had 2in. yesterday and looking a 2 or 3 more today. I put the first coat of finish on the horse head cane yesterday but slow dry do to so much moister in the air. will wait a day or two to do any more.

have a great day everyone!1.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Hot here again. It was 90*F yesterday and looks like it's a little cooler today but it's muggy.

Not doing much of anything until it cools down again.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope all you stick makers are having a good day. We are drying out .Two day total of 5 inches of rain this hot and humid part of the states. Thankfully not as bad as the rainfall those to our west in Baton Rouges La. have had this past week. Some areas got 30 inches of rain.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! Looks like a nice day on the way here. So far this week has reminded my of a saying about Irish weather. "The sun comes out just long enough to blind you, before the rain hits ypou in the face". On the plus side the storms have given me a lot of brush piles to dig through!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! Well back to rain and thunderstorms today. My lawn has gone from dry and brown to completely out of control. Still not half as bad as down south. Hope everybody has a good one!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

I was hoping to but we've got summer rain, for a change, high winds and I've got a summer cold :-( never mind they've forecast 1 day of sun next week so that's our summer!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been 90* + here for the last few days. I'll be happy to see some cooler weather.

Too hot for me to even want to do anything.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Already 90 on the back porch. With our normal chance of thunderstorms in the afternoon. Watching the Atlantic storm track with some interest. 2 new lows coming off the African coast To early to know if they will be a threat to the gulf coast but we always keep a eye on them. We have not had a hurricane. sense Katrina. But the farther we get from the last one the closer we get to the next one!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning stickmakers. Have a great day!!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Mornin' gang! Well.. This week got off to a slow start but by tomorrow morning it's gonna be ridiculous! The New York State Fair starts tomorrow. Ever heard of it? Imagine almost every town,village and county fair in the US(and maybe a few in England) jammed into one event that goes from now until labor day! Add the students starting back up at Syracuse University and you've got a incredibly busy, hectic, traffic filled few weeks coming up. It's that kind of time that makes want to throw a few things in my pack and go hide in the woods until it's over. But then, I feel that way most of the time lately!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning to one and all, bit of a wet start to the day here in Brid', but the sun is out and the temp is up, I may even get time to carve unless her indoors knows different.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all are having a good day. Have family in the hospital I will be off line for a few days.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Cv3, I hope all goes well. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hope every thing will be alright.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like my bride will come home from the hospital today. Its been a ruff week but she is on the mend. Just got an order of nice butternut from Wilcox wood works. It make some nice toppers and and handles.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Glad to here she's coming home.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Glad to hear it. God bless!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Just stopping by to say hi. Haven't done much in the way of carving for the past few weeks. My joint problems were getting bad enough that my right shoulder would hurt too much after 15 minutes of just light sanding. Was taking way to much aspirin, and the like. I'll give it another few weeks and see if I can get back to my hand tools.

In the mean time, I'm working on patterns that I hope to use for stencils. I came across an article some time ago about using sal ammoniac as a chemical wood burning agent. Applied in a solution, it blackens the wood over a short period of time. I'm supposing it can either be put into a cut blotter laid on wood, or just brushed on w. a fine watercolor brush.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope you post some gdenby sound interesting


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a wonderful day.everyone!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Having a nice rain this morning. We may have a drop in humidity with some dry air coming in tonight. We are ready for that it has been a long hot and humid summer. Have not been in the shop. Still nursing. My bride is on the mend but it is taking some time. Hope to get back to the shop next week.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning one and all, hope you are all keeping well, warm and sunny here in Bridd hope to get something done toda.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone! Pleasant morning outside. Upper 60's and not real humid. I love to be able to sit on the porch and have that morning cup of coffee. But going to the 90's in a few hours. Looking forward to late Oct.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Stuff happens they say. I had put a final coat of finish on the horse head cane the night before I took my wife to the hospital. I had not really looked at it tell yesterday. I am not sure what had happen but the finish crinkled. It was a new can of varnish. So I have had to start sanding down the whole thing to try again. It will be a lot of work cleaning out the finish in the detail. Very upsetting.

Hope you all have a better day!!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I know on some paints you either have to put the coats on within a certain amount of time or wait until the paint is fully cured or that will happen. I wonder if your varnish is the same way?

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rodney said:


> I know on some paints you either have to put the coats on within a certain amount of time or wait until the paint is fully cured or that will happen. I wonder if your varnish is the same way?
> Rodney


I use high quality marine spar varnish, and apply it as I was taught in 1961 in industrial arts (aka shop) class.

I allow each coat to dry a day before lightly sanding with fine (typically 440 grit) and then remove the dust with a tack cloth.

Maybe I do unnecessary work, but it works.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It had dried for better than a week before the new coat applied. I lightly sanded and cleaned well with tack cloth. I have never had this happen 30 years of putting on finishes.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning one and all, bit of a damp start to the day, rain during the night but according the radr scan it is moving accross the country just to the south of us so here's hoping.

Had a walk along the beach yesterday and cme back along the west boundary of our Caravan Park which is a Willow hedge.









This hedge is coppiced every couple of years and is a good source of shanks, I have a couple seasoning,

the bark is a bit bland so might see what it's like with the bark off and maybe see if it can take a carving in the shank,

couple of pic's of the growth


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice and straight. The willow I've picked is a little on the whippy side. It takes a little more thickness to get the same support as other woods I've used.

Rodney


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

For a few days we had summer come back. About a week ago we had a day w. a heat index of 105F, and several days where the heat and humidity made it feel like high 90s. Today, back to fall, very nice.

I mentioned awhile ago I had to put my tools aside because my right shoulder was becoming too inflamed. Was able to do some sanding for bout 45 min for two days, but at the end of the 2nd, some pain had returned. So I'll be refraining from carving, etc for awhile longer. Using my work space to put together a kitchen cabinet, whose assembly instruction page have no words whatsoever, and whose minuscule images proved to be a mis-illustration on the 2nd out of 17 steps. Doesn't bode well.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day every one. Hot and humid in the deep south today. Gdenby i hope your shoulder heals up soon.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning one and all, nice and suuny here in Briid.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! Starting to cool down here. Seems like the older I get the less I can stand the heat. Anyways... Had the plumber out !ast night to clear a horrible bathtub clog and (as is typical for my luck with homeownership) he has to come back tonight to replace the pipe! Oh well, just one more "improvement" that I can say was done.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A little touch of cool here also this morning. If you think of 70 as cool. Lower humidity also. I was able to enjoy a cup on the back porch this morning. Your not alone Batakali, Had a plumier out yesterday for a leaking pipe behind the wall. had to take out part of the wall to get to it. Mess!!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Cooler than 90s!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Fall is getting here. Gets warm during the day yet but at night temps drop to the 40s.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Still warm, in the 90"s, but a bit less humid and a few signs that fall is not to far away. Oaks are starting to drop a few acorns and i am seeing more leaves on the grown. Just another 3 or 4 weeks and the every day hot and humid will give way to more comfortable weather. Weather that will let me do some carving under the trees. Really my favored place to carve.

have a great day every one.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! The first sign of fall in central NY has begun. The harvest and apple festivals have started! Going to one this weekend, apple pie,fritters,dumplings and a glass of cider!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Batakali said:


> Morning all! The first sign of fall in central NY has begun. The harvest and apple festivals have started! Going to one this weekend, apple pie,fritters,dumplings and a glass of cider!


I love carving apple wood but very hard to fined down here.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I like using apple myself and it grows wild everywhere up here. Consequently so do the deer!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone Nice but warm day for us today. 90 in the forecast. but humidity is down which helps. They say lows in the mid to upper 50's by weeks end. We have not seen those temperatures sense early spring. Looking forward to that. Hope every one has a great week.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Still 90s? We're down to 70s in the day and 30s and 40s at night! I love fall!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like we are getting some fall Thursday Upper 50,s for lows and mid 80,s for highs. and low humidity all next week. This has been a long hot and humid summer. I am sure the gray hair has something to do with my increasing lack of tolerance for hot and humid. I have never liked it but would move if I could now.

have a great day every one.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its to cold pity summer is over ,short days little time for croquet ,no evening play , grass to wet in the mornings to play

At lest it gives me more time in the workshop


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is really good afternoon. Great day along the gulf cost today.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day stickmakers!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Rain and wind last night. Might take a small drive looking for sticks later.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I did end up finding a few sticks.

2 White Oaks, one might have a shank in it, the other has a natural crook that should make a good handle.

A couple Birch sticks. Same situation as above. One potential stick and one that has a good natural crook for a handle.

A nice long, reasonably straight Hazel. Possibly two good shanks in that one.

The last two are an Alder and a Cottonwood.

The last three are all fresh cut green sticks. I find I prefer cutting fresh sticks over dead wood. I love oak but by the time a stick falls off a tree it's usually pretty punky. I haven't had good luck finding oak shanks so far. The Birch sticks seem less rotten on the ends but Birch is a weaker wood to begin with.

Over all it was a good day. I always enjoy walking outdoors. The sticks just make a good reason to go out.

I was hoping to find a few Birch Boletes while I was out (a tasty mushroom for those who don't pick them) but no luck there.

Rodney


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi folks,

Good day here. Had a few days of "indian summer," so called, temps up around 80F. Today and the coming week, back to usual fall temps, 60 - 70F daytime. No rain for a few days.

Myself, I mentioned I had to stop wood working due to shoulder pain. Its better now. I can manage about an hour of carving every other day. My output was always quite slow, and going forward, I expect to finish a stick every few months.

Those of you w/o sore joints, work while you can.

And another note. I posted some time ago about using sal ammoniac as a wood burning chemical. It used to be very common, because it helped keep soldering irons clean. Visited most of the hardware and tool shops in my area, and found none. It is sometimes used as a flavoring for Indian and Pakistani foods. Found none at local stores, and none online within the US.

Finally found that it is used as a water treatment in tropical fish aquariums, so I bought a bottle of solution. Too diluted. No noticeable effect from eye dropper. sized blobs. Back to square 1 on that.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad you are better gdenby. Dealing with those pains also.So far its been manageable.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey gang! Nice early fall day! Finally got into the woods for some dirt time! Picked up a few nice root ball sticks that I now have to put away and forget about for a while. Isn't that the worst part of our hobby? Knowing that you found something that's going to be wonderful and you have no choice but to put it out of your mind for at least another year!? It's like knowing what you got for Christmas put you can't open it until the whole family gets there. Oh well.. I guess the crock pot full of chicken & dumplings I have going will have to satisfy for now!
Have a great day all!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Waiting around for sticks to dry is the worst part of the hobby. Hoping to get a few root sticks later when the leaves are done dropping. I have my eye on a couple sticks with natural crooks that should make good one piece sticks. I'll need a pruning pole with a saw to get them though. I may end up buying one.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Real cold last night so I went to try the furnace. Nothing. Guy came out to look at today and let's just say that now I'm broke. Oh well.. Going out of town for the weekend so it had to be done. Is it wrong that sometimes I just want to sit in a cave, make sticks and be left alone?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

No. But then you've already decided a cave with heat is better. Been there done that with the furnace. The last time was on New Years day a few years ago. Try getting a guy out for that.

I took a little time yesterday to knock together a new steam box. We'll see if it works better than my first attempt. Certainly looks better. I'll probably try it out tomorrow if the weather cooperates. There was no time today.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day stickmakers. Wonderful weather here. Low in the upper 50's highs in the 80',s., I am enjoying a my coffee on the porch watching the dog going nuts trying to herd the squirrels that are gathering the acorns from the oak tree. They will be glad when we go back in and they can get back to work.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

We got rain this morning, should get some work done today but had a tooth pulled last night so see how it goes, have a good day all.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Weatherman is predicting stormy weather for the next few days in our area. Rain and 40 to 60 mph winds. Probably some power outages to go with it. Should be some good stick finding after it passes.

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Going to be a beautiful day in south Alabama with a high of 85 taking my sticks to Depot Day their having arts and crafts and other activities hope to sell some of my sticks.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope the pulled tooth dosnt cause any problems . Dentist are one of my dreaded vists but its a nessecity vist only for me ..Havnt been gettig many new sticks on here so looking forward to new pics.

Time is of the essence but its govend by what is deemed by the boss nessary and what i want seems to come second ,mind you always play croquet and have a glass of malt nectar when i want..Managed to escape the dreaded shopping for the past couple of weeks saying im to busy but it cant last unfortunatly


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Stopped by a little green space next to the railroad tracks downtown today. Picked up a nice birch stick and an oak stick with a potential natural cane handle in it. I also found a few birch boletes growing that weren't there the last time I looked. Rainy with big gusts of wind. The worst of the storm is supposed to hit tonight.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good afternoon, great day on Mobile Bay. Weather is nice and tools are sharp. Started two new sticks. Hope you all are having a wonderful day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool breeze and low humidity. A wonderful gift for putting another candle on the cake. Love the cool weather. too many candles.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its when there isnt enougth room on the cake to put the candles is a pboblem . So assuming its your birthday happy birthdayhave agood one


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

i still say you stop aging at 40 and all years after just notch up as experience lol


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My 20 year old brain keeps lying to the 72 year old body. I cant still do it all!!!!


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

i have to say Randy , there is an uncanny resemblance to Richard Attenborough in your profile picture.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

RATTY said:


> i have to say Randy , there is an uncanny resemblance to Richard Attenborough in your profile picture.


I"m Younger. ;-)


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day fellow stickmakers !


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

CV3 said:


> RATTY said:
> 
> 
> > i have to say Randy , there is an uncanny resemblance to Richard Attenborough in your profile picture.
> ...


indeed you are there is no doubting that hahaha. i had the 1994 miracle on 34th street film stuck in my head .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been off the last few days. Typing at our local library at the moment. Our internet should be back on this Wednesday.

I've decided to make a few canes to sell. I'm going to set up an Etsy account for it. I don't expect a lot in sales. I'm hoping one or two a month if I'm lucky. It should be enough to fund my hobby with hopefully a little left over. I want to keep making sticks but I just don't need more than one at a time for myself. The extra has to go somewhere.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful weather.here cool evenings and warm days with low humidity. Drinking my coffee on the porch and the dog is getting her exercise trying to herd the squirrels gathering the acorns from the oak trees. The squirrels are winning. Hope you all have a great day!

.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Another good start to the day here in Bridlington, been having unusually good weather for the time of year over the last couple of weeks, hope it keeps it up.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> My 20 year old brain keeps lying to the 72 year old body. I cant still do it all!!!!


I am having the same problem hit 72 myself earlier this month and keep reading it transposed, Happy belated B'Day wishes.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good morning all! Well it's started. The snow is falling in Syracuse. Oh well, we had a better run than usual.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is a warmer fall than normal here. While its never really cold this time of year we are usually in the 70's not 80's. Have a great everyone.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all , looking like another nice day in Brid, whilst out for a ride on my bike (10.5 miles) yesterday afternoon took this panoramic shot of bridlington from the end of the North Pier ,Bridlington Harbour


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great picture Gloops. I've always loved that sort of sky and the lighting that goes with it.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

British summer time has ended yesterday , the difference with the weather makes it miserable grey sky's shortened days why the hell do we do it .Its outdated

already missing those summer glories days of sunshine and pleasant evenings playing croquet with friends .Its grey and dark nothing pleasant about it

Why don't we switch to European time is beyond me

The workshop seems less inviting its dark and cold yet have plenty to do

Suppose you guys over the pond have the same ?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

As I have gotten older I have found I am not the fan of change I was in my younger years. But change is just a reality of life and do to changes I will not be in the shop much for the foreseeable future, neither will I have the time to post as much after this next week.. I will check in and post what progress I am making on my projects when I can.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope the changes in your life are a positive thing even if they do cut into your shop time.

Grey and rainy around here too-probably until June.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't know about the rest of us over here but autumn is my favorite season. No more blazing heat but no piles of snow yet. And maybe I'm being a bit romantic but at this time of year I always think about walking the Irish countryside, and maybe gathering a few blackthorns?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

my seasons go like this:

Spring cool and rainy.

Summer Less cool and less rainy with about two weeks of too hot.

Fall cool and rainy.

Winter cold and rainy.

Rodney


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

autumn is also my choice of season , get a little hunting and last bit of fishing in for the year , some good woodland walks without getting eaten alive by bugs when stick hunting .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cooling off this weekend ( for us) . Highs i the 70"s Lows in the 40"s. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great weather today in lower Alabama. 50's this morning with nice breeze. Going to the mid 70's. Hope to have some shop time today. Last chance tell next week.

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Folks in the US remember to set your clocks back. Not sure what other countries do.

Looks like it should be a nice day here. I have 6 sticks currently in various stages of completion. Just about ready to set up an Etsy account and try selling them.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice day here the good news is we may get some rain by morning. It has bee over 40 days sense we have had measurable rainfall. That is a record for us. Hope were ever you are you having s good day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening fellow stickies, the weather around NW Indiana for early November has been phenomenal! High 60*s today, bright sunshine, unheard of around here this time of year, I'm afraid we will pay the piper later on. Out to the garage/shop to work on some Christmas carvings. Have a pleasant evening all.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good morning all! Well.. Some night huh? Love him or hate him Trump managed a substantial victory! Should be an interesting day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Outstanding day here!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! Cold start today, but we might reach 50 by late afternoon! Leaves are almost gone, off the trees that is, my lawn is a different story!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL YOU FELLOW MARINES !


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Semper Fi!

1966-69

할


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

A big thank you to all you Veterans!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning everyone and I second the thank you to all our veterans


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning!

I just got up a few minutes ago. Haven't looked outside to see how the day is yet.

Hope you all have a good day.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

if its been anything like here it cold been raing over cast poor light roll on spring

but had a great end of croquet season 3 coarse lunch with twenty friends . so no cooking today


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds like you had a good day.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This last week has been a long one. Wife had to have more surgery. She had a hard time but in the clear now. I think I could sleep for a week but would settle 8 hours. don't see much shop time for an other week or so.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Best wishes to you both. She must appreciate how you're there for her. Resting/sleeping on those hospital room couches with plastic covered cushions isn't fun, but it's what we signed up for.

I'm happy you're in the clear now.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CAS14 said:


> Best wishes to you both. She must appreciate how you're there for her. Resting/sleeping on those hospital room couches with plastic covered cushions isn't fun, but it's what we signed up for.
> 
> I'm happy you're in the clear now.


Simper Fi is Corp and Home as you know CAS14!.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Glad all is well at the Wood home. Hope her recovery is swift and you get a good nights sleep. I have spent a few nights on hospital furniture I don't think my back has recovered yet.

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm sorry to see your wife was back in. I'm glad to see she's doing better now. You both will be in my prayers.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope your better half is soon back on her feet , best wishes to her


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks every one for you best wishes. She is home and expected to have a full recovery. I make an ugly but helpful nurse.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i am sure you do but your not as pretty as some of them ,dont tell me your wearing that nurses uniform


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> i am sure you do but your not as pretty as some of them ,dont tell me your wearing that nurses uniform


No. I don't have the legs for it !


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

My thoughts and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Well it's almost 48 hours later and the snow is finally stopping. Got mine and a neighbors driveways done last night, which means that the plows decided to come today! So I just got them done again. Ah, winter in central NY.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is really good evening. We had first rain in about 50 days yesterday and this morning. We got over a inch.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That much rain all at once can cause it's own problems but at least your drought is over.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope you All have a great weekend.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rain today. they say we could have up to 3 inches in the next 24 hours. That's good we have been behind the last 2 months. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Short day at the craft show today 9-noon. (Yeah) Yesterday's 8 hours was a l-o-n-g day.

Snow in our forecast 1"-2" Looks like snow out the window now, overcast and mid 30's.

Enjoy your day

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rained much of the day yesterday. We ended up with a little over 2 inches. I am grateful it is not as cold as it is for you Mark. But is coming ,they say lows in the upper 20's on Friday. That is a bit nippy for us.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Storms over for a few days. We ended up with 5 inches the last 3 days. Getting the winter coats out for lows below freezing this week end.but we will be back in the 70's by Monday. That's just the way the weather is this time of year on the central gulf coast.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Spent the day putting up outdoor Christmas decorations in the sloppy left over wet snow. Mid 30's today and dropping, we are heading for the deep freeze by this weekend :coldb:!! That's winter in Indiana!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Some of the surrounding communities got some snow this morning. Weather man is calling of a low of 24*F tonight.

Maybe not that cold to some of you but it's plenty cold for here.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! Let me just take a moment here. It's been a fairly crummy week so far, work has been slow, money is tight going into Christmas (isn't it always) and I just found out that I need a new furnace. With all that I almost forgot what today is. December 7th, the day Pearl Harbour was attacked. Thank you to all my heroes in service to this great nation. And to all of my friends over the pond, Pearl was bad enough but you all went through it for what must have seemed an eternity! They said "keep calm and carry on" and you did! Anyway... Once again, my hat's off and thanks to all Veterans!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Slow day today. Must be the cold weather.

We're getting snow right now. There's been abut an inch in the last hour.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

About the same here. Weatherman is calling for a storm overnight until about Sunday evening. Good old upstate NY lake effect!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Winter has arrived with a vengeance in NW Indiana. :cold: Teens overnight and 20's tomorrow! Snow and more cold for the weekend, why I stay here after retirement is beyond me.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I saw you all are going to get some nasty weather the next few days Mark. You should have packed up the motorhome and planned a wintner on the gulf coast. How ever we will be in the upper 20"s Sat. But we will be back in the 70"s on Monday. Hope you can find a warm corner to carve in.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello folks,

Been awhile since I last posted. I do look over the work being done, lots of fine pieces, and so wish I could get back to carving. Unfortunately, my arthritic joints are not co-operating. Hand sanding/rasping is particularly bad.

Hope you have some good cold weather harvests, and maybe a few new carving tools from Santa.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome back! It's always good to hear from one of the masters! I know power tools don't give the same kind of satisfaction that your own hands do for some of us. But if you need to scratch an itch....


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm sorry about your arthritis. I hope you can find some sort of solution so you can keep carving.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry about "old Arthur" - starting in the thumb on my LH so can appreciate the holding probs, I am dworking more and more with power.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

gdenby said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Been awhile since I last posted. I do look over the work being done, lots of fine pieces, and so wish I could get back to carving. Unfortunately, my arthritic joints are not co-operating. Hand sanding/rasping is particularly bad.
> 
> Hope you have some good cold weather harvests, and maybe a few new carving tools from Santa.


I have had to rely on using my foredom for much of that work for the same reason. Hope you can find something that works for you.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks folks, I suppose I will have to get back to using dremels, etc. It was pleasant not hearing the whine of power tools, and avoiding the fine dust. And, I'll have to put down the fine Auriou rasps that were such a joy to use. I have several things 60 - 80% done, and figure at least I need to put a finish on them even if they are not quite where I want them.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It was 28 on Sat morning It is 60 at the same time this morning. Every one in the north half of the country Stay Warm!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

CV3 said:


> It was 28 on Sat morning It is 60 at the same time this morning. Every one in the north half of the country Stay Warm!!


Sure, Rub it in Randy   Forecast low for tonight is 14* and this is just the start of our latest polar plunge :coldb: !


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> CV3 said:
> 
> 
> > It was 28 on Sat morning It is 60 at the same time this morning. Every one in the north half of the country Stay Warm!!
> ...


I am sorry Mark! I felt guilty all day sitting on the back deck in bermuda shorts and drinking ice tea at 79 degrees. :bbq:


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

HO! HO! HO! YUCK! Spent the best part of a day out Chrissy shopping with the wife. I will say most folks in pleasant spirits with Christmas still over a week away. Long lines and snarly traffic the norm though. Spoke to Santa in the Big Outdoor Store on his way to dinner break at 6:00 p.m. He looked a bit haggard he had been "on the job" at the North Pole getting the kiddies in his lap from 10:00 a.m. Poor guy looked like he could of used a shot and a beer! Guess I shouldn't whine about the line at the check out!! :blush:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

10 ten shopping days tell Christmas and the good news is I am done! And I did it all With out having to go to a Mall. I love the reason for the season but hate the commercial circus it has become!

With all the medical distraction the last few months I did not get to make all the gifts,which was the goal, I will have to start earlier next year.

Have a wonderful day every one.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Urrg! What a day! The weather here is disgusting! White out conditions all over the city with high winds, 8 to 12 inches of snow and temps going down to about 2° overnight!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

My wife gets most of the Christmas shopping done early and online. No lines, no traffic. Been a while since I've braved the Christmas rush.

Cold and clear out this morning.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We are on a weather roller coaster 30 + degree swings. They say high 76 for tomorrow and high 46 on Monday.Then back in the upper 60's the rest of next week. I know it is nothing to complain about for those of you in the frozen north. The weather here can be stormy this time of year here. One of the worst tornados we have had struck Mobile on Christmas day a few ears back.It took out a big high school and a lot of homes. The Christmas miracle was no one was really hurt. just a lot of damage.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Polar express rolling through today the high so far is a whopping 14* now, and it's going down from here. Winter fun in NW Indiana though this extreme is about 4 weeks early.

Stay warm.

Mark


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Weathers been ridiculous as well. Within a few hours we've went from 40s with light rain to low 30s and heavy snow. Blah grey day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been below freezing the last few days (cold for here). I don't think I've done more than open my shop door for over a week.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunny and mid 70's for this Christmas day in lower Alabama. But the warmth is in the hearts of those we are thinking of and sharing with today. Have a wonderful day every one.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You too. Presents are opened and just relaxing before we start cooking dinner.

Merry Christmas!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick makers. cooling off on Mobile bay They say low 30;s for a lows tomorrow. Hoping to get back to finishing some sticks in a day or so. You all have a great day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

They're predicting some cold weather next week for us. Possibly down in the teens.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It has been a wet start to the new year! we have had 4 inches of rain sense mid night and more falling as I write. Hope your dry and warm where ever you are.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! Cold today, low 20s with snow on the way. It's that biting cold that seeps into your bones and makes everything ache.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been cold and clear the last few days. I haven't looked out the window yet but I expect more of the same today. I should be able to get some shop time in later this morning.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The cold from the north is reaching us tonight. High in the mid 40s today, with rain. Going to mid 20"s for lows Sat and Sun. But we will be back in the 70' by next Wed.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Chill factor is 14 and the temp is 27 down hear on the sonny gulf coast. I know that is warm for some of you in the mighty north. But BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

24 this morning with 1/8 of ice on the ground and my truck walked around outside and could hear the grass crunch under my feet.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like the weather is keeping everyone indoors instead of working in their shops. Could be a lag after all the holiday madness too. Pretty slow around here the last several days.

Our cold snap ended some time last night. I woke up to rain this morning.

My biggest hurdle to working on sticks right now is a shortage of suitable shanks. I think I'm down to one cured maple shank that I haven't decided on a handle for it yet. I'm low on handle material too but that's not as bad. I have a couple projects lined up after my stock is dry enough. Watching sticks dry is worse than watching paint dry I think. Plenty of green stuff in the rack drying for next year at least and I plan to get more so I'm not waiting like this again.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Deep freeze is letting up here as well mid 20's this a.m. Doesn't sound warm but a big improvement over yesterday a.m.'s 4*


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Woke up to about an inch of snow this morning. Olivia's school is cancelled today. You guys that get a lot of snow can laugh all you want. Around here we don't get a lot and nobody ever seems able to remember how to drive in the stuff. An inch of snow can really mess with traffic.

I made my first sale. It was to a local friend. It's a nice feeling to know someone likes your work well enough to pay for it.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

We do get a lot and people still can't seem to drive. And forget about lines in a parking lot!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. Wish the weather around here would get back to "normal" Mid 40's & rain the last couple days. Roads freeze up at night. When it comes down as snow the folks around here get used to driving in it. This warm rain then freeze crap makes the roads treacherous. Last night two young men hit a patch of the newly formed ice after the daytime rain, spun off the road, hit a pole and both are gone.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day. We are back in the 70's for a week or so. I hope to get back in the shop and soon.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope all is well for anyone on the east coast over here

Theres a spring high tide a full moon strong north winds and a high tidal surge

Hope all is well with Gloops as there's been flooding within the Bridlington area with people being evacuated. Expecting high tide here with in the next 20 mins .We had pretty bad flooding a few years ago so hoping seas defences hold.

The army is helping people just a few miles south of us and some 5ooo+ people evacuated from some coastal areas

So for all on the east coast keep safe


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

lucky last night no flooding another few inches the water would have flooded the town it was just about 10 inches below a four foot wall around the local church. The banks held down stream with just minor flooding . the wind dropped and now passed the worst unfortunately the south of the country got the higher tides and stronger winds


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, Cobalt that picture says it all! Fortunate for the church the dike didn't top!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Mornin all,

Fortunately had no prob's with rising waters local river ok but low lying land pretty wet, watr table still high, woke up to rain this morning but appears to hve stopped now, might get out for a walk unless the fireside pulls me bck. Have a good day all.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! This week has just been blah. Rained all week. Not as bad as some places have been getting but it's starting to wear on me. Just that constant damp feeling. Oh well, at least I have a nice hobby and an understanding wife. Now if I just had a fireplace......


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's is evening and raining here. Looks like rain tell Sunday. Still have not gotten to the shop. Pulled my lower back and have been on back for 3 days. Not bad . It only hurts when I move. Bent over to pick up a sock and there was no straightening up. I can move around now but I do it slowly. I did this about 5 years ago reaching down for a skew I had dropped. It is a real pain just above the a_ _ !!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain around Indiana as well. Have not seen the sun in days it seems. Hard to get motivated to do much in this weather!

Sorry to hear bout the back issue Randy. I have a touchy back as well after years of abusing it in the construction industry. Wish I would have treated my back better when I was younger, perhaps it wouldn't give me the problems I have now..........


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Mornong all , nice dry and still morning here in Leeds, had a short walk yesterday afternoon back to where I harvest Hazel, not been there for two or three years although the wood is only 15 min. walk from my front door, good job I took my ratchet pruner spotted and cut these (and still more to investigate)









Have a good weekend.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice find! I'm hoping it dries up a bit so I can go out this weekend myself.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks like a wet day ahead may a good day to stay in the house


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice ones Gloops. Nice color too. The wild hazel I harvest has a dark brown purplish colored bark. There is a domestic hazel in front of a restaurant near me that has some nice straight shoots. I give it a good hard look every time I drive by.

Weather has been rainy and warmer the last few days. I'm still applying finish to my market stick but that only takes a few minutes each day.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick makers. It was a wet weekend. It was a wet and tornadic weekend here and across.across the reagan. No loss of life in Mobile just some property damage in small areas.But sadley 4 killed in Mississippi and 15 in Georgia.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope it is a great day wherever you are! Looks like we are in for some cool but sunny days starting tomorrow. Getting back in the shop today. Hope to get some stick making done.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rain has started here in NW Indiana this afternoon. Forecast calls for a change over to snow overnight, not complaining it's January in Indiana. We do need some sunshine around here though it has been overcast or raining for the better part of two weeks!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a nice day here today. Pretty clear out and not cold. We turned the heat off and have the front door open. Getting some fresh air in the house while we have the opportunity.

I just spent a couple hours in the shop. I've been making more handles from the same chunk of maple I made the market stick from. Looks like I'll have 6 good handles from that block. 2 incurved market sticks, 3 cardigans and one experiment on a market stick shape that I won't be repeating. Looks good, interesting shape-at least to me anyway- but not as comfortable as a traditional market stick.

Like many traditional things, traditional handle shapes are traditional for good reasons. Cardigans and market sticks just plain feel good in the hand. I do think the cardigans have an edge over market style sticks in comfort though.

I may take a shot at a derby or fritz style handle next. My one attempt so far was a miserable failure.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day stickmakers!!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning all! Just got home from our Sunday breakfast at the local cracker barrel and a quick hardware run. I do plan on going out for harvest try. I need to build up some stock before the move so I can have something to work on until I find a new source site.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck, stay safe and enjoy your day.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

All most like spring here.we are already getting flowers on the azalea bushes and buds on others. Hope you all are having a great day..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sure rub it in Randy :notfair: it's going down to 12* overnight here in NW Indiana! :coldb:


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> All most like spring here.we are already getting flowers on the azalea bushes and buds on others. Hope you all are having a great day..


The mention of Azalea means looking forward to watching the US Masters on TV.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Sure rub it in Randy :notfair: it's going down to 12* overnight here in NW Indiana! :coldb:


Sorry Mark. If it makes you feel any better it is dropping to 63 today! :bbq:


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We got about 5" of snow yesterday. Schools are closed and I was scheduled to start a work assessment with WA State DVR today that has been postponed due to weather as well. The work assessment is because I'm trying to get a part time job to supplement our income. The state will help disabled people find work. I'm actually looking forward to having some sort of job again.

I just spending some time in the shop cleaning up behind the lathe and sweeping the dust and shavings out. Found a few tools I haven't seen in a while.

Not much new on the stick making front. I really should continue cleaning but that's not much fun.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings fellow stickies. Wacked out winter weather in NW Indiana continues tonight we are going to get hit with thunderstorms, darn near unheard of in February. Tomorrow the high temp will be pushing 60* :hot: . Wednesday the the other shoe is going to drop and the forecast calls for a chance of snow! :coldb:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It has been a roller coaster of weather here in the gulf coast. Most of the time that is does not happen tell later in the spring. Hope you all have a great day.where ever you are.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I just finished my work assessment today. Things went well. I haven't been out to the shop much this week though. I'm still oiling my cardigan sticks, I have a few more coats to go before I will be happy with them. I also roughed out a couple more handles on the bandsaw. We've had some pretty good rain the last few days. It melted all the snow and the rivers in our area are over their banks in a few places. I'm hoping the water recedes before there's any major flooding.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

post some pics Rodney of the roughed out handles and the cardigan stick . Flooding a dreaded word here living in the fens so hope it recedes quickly


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning on the west side of the atlantic and good afternoon to our UK members. Looks like great weather in the central gulf coast. low to mid 70's today. It is our Mardi Gras season. Many of the nights the next two weeks will be filled with crazy street parades, dances and a wee bit of drinking. Mobile is where the first Mardi Gras was held. How ever the New Orleans party gets all the press. There is more debauchery over there. We are a bit more family friendly in Mobile.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The unseasonable warm weather here in Indiana continues. Sun has finally popped out and the high is forecast to be near 60* Time to pull a table out of the garage and do a little outdoor carving'

Have a great day all!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Feels like spring is a month early down here. Highs in the 70's forecasted for the next 7 days. and some rain the few days. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mid 70's today. Clear and sunny. Think I will put the workmates up under a tree and work on some sticks. Hope it's a great day were you are.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's raining buckets here at the moment.

I'm still not entirely satisfied with the finish on the sticks I've been working on. I've decided to call one Cardigan stick done, the other still needs a couple more coats of oil.

I don't know if I've posted pictures of the cherry and maple derby stick I'm working on. I find cherry difficult to work with. The stuff I'm working with sands fuzzy and is prone to tearout, making it difficult to get a smooth surface. It also demands absolutely sharp tools. On the plus side it does have a nice quilted pattern in the figure and is some pretty stuff. I think the cherry I'm working with is a different type than the commercially available black cherry that grows back east. Overall the maple is much more cooperative. I put a couple coats of oil on the derby stick and sanded most of it off yesterday trying to get rid of more flaws that became apparent once I started finishing it. Still not perfect, but much better.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Enjoying the morniging. Light rain, mid 60's and the coffee taste wonderful. Have a great day Stickmakers!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is going to be 80 today and most of Mobile is closed for Mardi Gras day parades. After two weeks of crazy parades and bad traffic i'm glad to see it be over.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow rough night last night up here. Temps in the 60's, severe thunderstorms and tornadoes a couple people lost their lives in neighboring Illinois. Unheard of weather for the upper Midwest in February. Tonight on the 1st of March it is 31* and snowing.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope you all have a great day !


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We woke up to a couple inches of snow this morning. No school for the daughter today. You guys with real winters can laugh all you want. People around here can't drive in the snow.

I picked up some fun wood the other day. A couple big limbs came down in one of the local cemeteries. The maintenance people cut it up but haven't hauled it off yet so I grabbed a few pieces. I think it's Camperdown Elm. It looks like some sort of Elm anyway. The limbs are all twisted around themselves and there's a little bit of burl around where it looks like the tops were grafted on. There's also a bunch of rot so it's hard to get usable pieces but it's pretty stuff when I do.

I have several bigger chunks waiting for when I get a chainsaw so I can slab them up. I'm hoping it's soon.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Chance of some rain this morning, clearing and nice this afternoon. I may sneak of to the shop for a few hours. I was going to do some exterior sanding and painting today but the weather came to my rescue. Hope you all have a great day. .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you're able to sneak in a little shop time.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening stick makers, collectors and friends. 3" of snow on the ground and colder temps here in NW Indiana with maybe 3" more lake effect on the way tonight into tomorrow . The snow this time of year is not uncommon just seems to be cruel joke after the 50's and 60's we have had most of February & early March. Feel sorry for you folks in the North East though, with a forecast for a foot and a half of snow from D.C. to Boston, hope the power stays on!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

It's fortunate that our hearth is sufficiently wide for two bodies. Otherwise, there could be a fight! And she'd win!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

surprised at the winter conditions over the pond some amazing pictures on tv here of the conditions

hope all you guys are well


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well here are a couple of photos of what I did yesterday. Made some nice big snowbanks from the 14 +/- inches of snow we had.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great day here today, mid 70's, sunny and a light breeze.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day fellow stickies. Finally some sunshine after nearly a week of clouds and cold. Getting near 60* today, close to normal for this time of year in NW Indiana.

We have been dog sitting for my G-son's boxer. Got an idea for a new topper  ! Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it is stick making time in the deep south. Many of the honey do's done (FOR NOW) and I am headed for the shop for the rest of the week. Or for as long as I can get away with it. I may not get the whole week. Great day here. light breeze and headed for the low 80"s ! hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Spring storms are warming up. Looks like we will have a chance of rain ever few days for the next couple of weeks. The grass is greening up and growing. The lawnmower is cleaned, oiled and fueled.The problem is the operator is old, gray and tried of some 60 + years of doing lawns. However I may have found a suitable substitute operator. The Grandson is looking for a way to support his fishing habit. What kind of granddad would I be if I did not offer him this entrepreneurial opportunity? And I can take advantage of those many years of supervisory experience.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been watching my grass grow too. Not looking forward to pushing the mower but I don't want to wait too long either.

It's been rainy the last few days so I can put it off until things dry out some anyway.

I sold 3 sticks over the weekend. It left my already too small inventory even smaller. Not a bad problem to have but it does mean I have to hurry up and make some more sticks.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Still a foot or two of snow covering the grass here in Maine, so my mower is doing its secondary job: something to stack crap on until spring. Mostly stick blanks and partially completed sticks, at the moment.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I steamed a couple hazel shanks last night and straightened them. I'm finally getting some of my natural shanks dry enough to work with. Most won't be ready till late summer though. Waiting for sticks to dry is worse than watching paint dry.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good afternoon. Very nice day here. Mid 80's and nice breeze. I have been very busy doing nothing today. I spent a big part of the morning hours relaxing on the back porch with a good book and a large thermos style cup of coffee. I made it from there to the recliner where it was my intent to watch some sports. But when I awoke they were over. So I am on my way to walk the dog around the park. Getting in one useful activity for the day, before I return to the recliner and a quiet evening.

Hope your day is as nice!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

So far I have 3 hazel shanked sticks under construction and have another small group of sticks that I'll probably steam and straighten tomorrow.

Making handles earlier this winter is paying off now.

Pictures soon.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet one in Mobile this am. Just had over 21/2 inches in the last hour. 40 + mph winds some hail in the area. It is moving fast should be out of here in a hour or so. Should have some shop time this after noon.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like we are getting Mobile's rain this evening, Randy. Steady heavy rain falling here in NW Indiana. Hope it clears out soon as ditches and creeks are starting to back up on the roadways. Stay dry!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rain last night and more rain today. Clearing this afternoon and it looks like a very nice week ahead.

HAVE A GREAT DAY !


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been raining all day today. I'm just waiting for enough sun to take a few decent pictures of the sticks I've been working on.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope spend a good part of today in the shop. Great weather the last few days mild tempd and low humitdy. Sadly we are on owr way to a long humid summer. I have to more sticks to make and one for me. This comong week I hope to start on a dog head topper using sycamore this coming week.

I hope you all have a great week and find time to do a stick!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning! Sounds like you had a good day.

I've been getting a bunch of shop time making sticks lately. I'm trying to build my inventory for my Etsy store up to decent levels.

I'm aiming for around 12 sticks in stock.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like spring might have finally sprung here in Maine. It was spitting snow last night when I let the dogs out for their last pee before bed, but the weather app on my phone is showing 60s tomorrow and either side of 70 for Tuesday and Wednesday (my days off). Downside, it shows rain for both. Better than shoveling I guess.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We've had a lot of wind the last couple of days. I might load up my tools and go looking for some downed sticks. Not the best time of year but if the opportunity is there...

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

had another of those senior moments forgot my password

however unluckyl for fellow stikcmakers it came to me

Spending to much time play croquet weather to nice not to


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Enjoy the sun while you can. It's been in short supply around here.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well the leaves are back on the trees and the grass is green and needs mowing. Must be spring. in lower Alabama.off to get my recalled new airbages. Only10 years after we got the car. better late than never.. Have a grete day my friends!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Look at the bright side. You've never used them.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

last thurs we had temperature of 20+ making a great day for taking pictures of St. Botolths church or the stump as its known locally.















interior of the stump the stained glass windows look amazing when the light hits them just a small part of the choir stall All the seats here have carvings underneath them often taking the mickey out of the them








then a pleasant evening to follow









you can still see the musket holes where the roundheads used the interior for musket practise whilst stabling there horses there

this Thursday only 10 with a chilly wind


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The skill and amazing quality of work that was done so many years ago always impress me. That is Beautiful Church. .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Today is devoted to lawn care and yard spring clean up. For as long as I last anyway.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I keep eying my grass that's getting longer and shaggier every day.

Then I find something else to do.

It's been raining more than not anyway. It needs to dry out a bit before I cut it.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mowing here as well today. Have to have the place looking decent for the Easter weekend!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Bunnies like tall grass.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope everyone had a good Easter weekend.

Had good weather yesterday. Today, Rain.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

spring has arrived at last









this coming week snow expected









looks like poor weather ahead


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You have a great eye Cobalt.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Baeautiful day in lower Alabama, Enjoyed my coffee on the back pouch this morning while doing a little detail work on a topper and being serenaded by a verity of birds. Just does not get much better than that!! Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fun day ahead. A fellow stick maker from the UK is visiting a friend in Pensacola FL. He contacked me and he and was planing a visit to the ProBass Store in Spanish fort Al. We are going to there meet for lunch. always a thrill to meet a fellow stick maker,


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope you had a good time.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Randy Wood
Randy Wood Met with Dave B. today We had a wonderful visit. He was very kind in bringing 3 very nice antler tops with coins inlayed in them along also some publications on stickmaking. Thank You Dave! Visiting with Dave and his wife Margaret was much more like visiting with a old friend than a new acquaintance. I find that to be true whe meeting stick makers and carvers. They are for the most part fun people.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Randy Wood
Randy Wood Met with Dave B. today We had a wonderful visit. He was very kind in bringing 3 very nice antler tops with coins inlayed in them there were some publications on stickmaking also. Thank You Dave! Visiting with Dave and his wife Margaret was much more like visiting with a old friend than a new acquaintance. I find that to be true whe meeting stick makers and carvers. They are for the most part fun people.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wood carvers and stick makers are always some of the easiest folks to talk to. Spent an hour talking wood carving with a member of the Southern Highlands Craft Guild at the Moses Cone Manor on the Blue Ridge Parkway. The man had some of the finest bird carvings I have ever seen.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Wood carvers and stick makers are always some of the easiest folks to talk to. Spent an hour talking wood carving with a member of the Southern Highlands Craft Guild at the Moses Cone Manor on the Blue Ridge Parkway. The man had some of the finest bird carvings I have ever seen.


I agree Mark. They are always willing to share and make you feel welcome. I do not travle like I once did. But when I was on the road a lot I would try to find carving groups where I was going. I always had a good visit as well as learning many tios and tricks.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

84* yesterday and 52* now. :huh: The A/C was on yesterday this a.m. the furnace kicked on. I know spring weather is unpredictable but really?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning all . 80 degrees at 7: this mornig. with soggy air. A dew point of 78 and humidity at 90% . Thats before the rain thats coming this afternoon.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Warm and sunny today. Most of the month has been in the 50s. It's really the wrong time of year but the daughter and I were in an area with a lot of little alders growing. We ended up with 10 nice alder shanks and 1 willow shank in a little less than an hour with plenty more in the area for a return trip. I figured that even though it's better to get them in the winter it was a good opportunity to get more and I've been going through my stock of shanks pretty fast.

Next time I'll bring some digging tools and try to get a couple good root sticks.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick makers. Went from humid to wet yesterday, 4.5 inchs of ran in about 5 hours.and another 3 days of rain in the forcast. I hope to get back in the shop this week It has been well over a month sense I compleated a stick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I had a Dr appointment up in Seattle this morning. There's a Pacific Madrone stick that was on the way that I've been eyeing for a while now. I finally made the time to stop and pick it. I'm guessing I got a few funny looks while I was at it but it's mine now. There's about a 4 foot reasonably straight section in it that has a somewhat heavy taper that should make a good shank. It's not that easy finding any the right size that is even that good so I'm not complaining.

Yesterday morning I went out collecting sticks and ended up with 7 or 8 alder shanks, one ash, and one willow shank along with a larger dead ash limb that might have a handle or two in it.

I know it's the wrong time of year but I take the opportunities while I can and the road I got the alders on probably won't stay open long.

No one lives on it but it's usually gated and the property is for sale.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Bit of a shock today

1st time I have seen armed police officers patrolling the centre of Boston

Not sure if I find this alarming or reassuring but still its the 1st time I have seen it in my 70 years

but as the terrorist level is now critical after Manchester .So even in a small market sleepy town it effects us all. but to attack the youth is despicable and its so bad for the victims and families and a way of life


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

It reminded me of my first trip to England (of two). It was a group of students from my high school led by our English teacher, Latin teacher, plus a few parents. The hotel we were in was fairly near Hyde Park and I remember going there and enjoying the early spring weather. (I think it only rained once during the entire trip) The week we were there was the queen's birthday, so lots of pomp and pageantry.

This was April of 1982. Three months later we heard the news about the IRA bombing. Gave me the shivers, I can tell you.

My thoughts are with those who died and those they left behind.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Bit of a shock today
> 1st time I have seen armed police officers patrolling the centre of Boston
> Not sure if I find this alarming or reassuring but still its the 1st time I have seen it in my 70 years
> but as the terrorist level is now critical after Manchester .So even in a small market sleepy town it effects us all. but to attack the youth is despicable and its so bad for the victims and families and a way of life


It is sad to see the world wide fear that is being spread by these animals. We see our cities changing in antisapation of what may come also. There is truly an unease in the thought and conversation of my grand kids. That brakes my heart. I try to be reasuring to them. But my youngest grandson ask why the the good people did not make the bad people stop I not have a answer. I just hug him and said they will. I hate lying to him.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Truly a tragedy. It's a shame we live in a world where we can't go to any gatherings without wondering what may happen.

My thoughts and prayers for the people affected.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hummid morning here. Rain on and off for the next few days. I hope you all are having a great weekend where wver you are.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all, typical bank holiday monday ere, grey and damp with rain expected - keep smilin'


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

now this would be worth goint to just play the video .A lawn party even a game of croquet 1920 jazz looks great

https://www.facebook.com/michael.arenella.56?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That would be fun. I don't own any but I do like vintage styles.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Day fellow stickmakers. Hope yours is a great one. We will be wet again today. It has rained for the last week and looks like Thur. will be or next dry day. We are at 33 inches for the first half of 17. Soggy city.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a lot of rain. We're finally getting some good weather.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodney said:


> That's a lot of rain. We're finally getting some good weather.
> 
> Rodney


We average over 66 inches a year. if we have an average of 59 rain days a year. About two months of rain


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Another nice day. I may mow the lawn later this morning before it's too hot and before the grass is too tall again like last time.

We'll see. It's not my favorite pastime.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a Great Day


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks!

You too.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings fellow stick makers. :hot: HOT and Humid again here in NW Indiana. 90+ and muggy for the 4th day in a row. About a month early for this weather, here anyway. Saving grace the last couple days has been a stiff breeze out of the south, no such luck today. A/C is running full tilt and the electric meter is spinning at a dizzying speed!! :huh: I'll let the wife open next month's bill.............


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's probably about 65 and overcast here today. I finally mowed the lawn again this morning. The good news is it looks like the spring growth spurt is finally slowing down.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunny days with rainy hours. It looks like we could have a tropical depression developing in the western gulf later in the week. and one is forming coming off the African coast. The central gulf is more likely to have issues in later summer but you never really know where they will go tell they get where they are going.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope your day is a good one. Hoping to have a few hours to work on sticks today. More rain coming could be tropical storms later in the week. I would love a few days to dry out but none in the forcast for this week.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Muggy yesterday. We spent the day at home. I puttered around in the shop.

I have a couple sticks ready to glue up. No real rush at the moment. I'm also getting low on cured shanks. I have maybe 5 or 6 left until more are dry enough to work. I have about 15 fresh ones but it's going to be a while before they're ready.

I may have to buy some wood and turn some shanks. I don't have much in the way of longer stock here.

Rodney


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

Morning folks , another sunny hot one here in nottingham , going to sit in the sun and do a little carving today .


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Overcast today only 21 degrees in County Durham Uk with a fresh feel to the wind.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

about the same here in nottingham now. clouds came over .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks Like we will enjoy three day of rain from the tropical storm coming up from the gulf. They say we are in for 5 to 6 inches. It will only take 4 inches to put us over 40 inchs for the first half of the year. All the humidity and rain does make curing a stick a long process!


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

Agreed , the extra moisture in the air is a big drawback lol


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It slows the process down but it might help prevent checking too.

Overcast at the moment. It got up to about 80 here yesterday and was muggy.

I spent some time cleaning the shop a bit. It's still a mess but at least I can move again. Mostly it's a case of more stuff than there is room to put it. We're starting a remodel in the living room. New solid wood floors. In this case it's fir seconds that I've been hanging on to for about 12 years or more. A lot of it is really tight grained old growth. Pretty stuff but a lot of defects. We've started removing the carpet so the living room is definitely a construction zone. My wife and I both like antiques so we're installing antique doors and hardware to replace the 70s era hollow core doors that are in the house. My shop that was merely stuffed before is pretty much overflowing due to the remodel materials taking up space. It will be nice to get it done and get my shop back.

Rodney


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

That will look amazing .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day Everyone.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

loverly sunny days ideal for having a drink of pimms and a game of croquet with good company.Local discuusion on the lawns WW1 bomb found in Boston gardne opion of people dropped from a zeplin in the 1st world war at least its differnt from people complianing about vanderlisum etc


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> loverly sunny days ideal for having a drink of pimms and a game of croquet with good company.Local discuusion on the lawns WW1 bomb found in Boston gardne opion of people dropped from a zeplin in the 1st world war at least its differnt from people complianing about vanderlisum etc


WOW , 100 year old Bomb. Did a EOD unit come to remove it? Old explosive can be tricky to handle.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am ready for a clear and dry day. Sadly it will not be today. We are at 8 inches for past two days and adding to it today. Some areas to our east have had over 12 inches.


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow cobalt a 100 year old bomb interesting stuff and especially if dropped by a zeplin. Hope your living room is taking shape mate. 
We had torrential rainstorms yesterday but it only lasted couple of hours up here in Durham. Better today but really muggy.☺


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Morning, It's clear and sunny today. Supposed to get hot later in the week. It's also the daughter's last day of school for the year.

Batteries for the camera will have to wait for payday. We had to replace a tire on the car and that set us back a bit. I am working on some new sticks with a few that I want to post here.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The bomb squad was called to the bomb. Not altogether unusual for unexploded bombs to be found in the county.It is unusual to find a 1st world war one

The county is known as bomber county due to the amount of airfields as there was quite a lot of both British and American airfield around here .But got to give bomb disposable guys the have nerves of steel to dispose of a unstable items of any kind must be nerve racking as they wouldn't be able to totally see how stable it is

will post pictures of a zeppelin coming down as I have come across a few .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stickmakers. I hope its a good day were ever you are.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Clear and sunny again, will probably be hot later today but it's nice right now.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all , nice sunny morning here in Bridlington, been very mixed over the last few days but as bob Hope once said "hey if you don't like the British weather-wait 10 minutes"

Had a walk down to the harbour yesterday and it looked like the local fishermen had been busy making new Lobster pots.

The old









And the new


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We had a dry 20 hours or so. Ended up with 9 inchs of rain at our house complements of tropical storm Cindy. Sadly more forcasted for today and much of next week.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Yuck. I'm not sure what's worse. Lots of rain or the 95* weather they're predicting for the next couple of days.

Gloops thanks for the shots of the lobster pots.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It was 93*F yesterday with more of the same predicted for today. Amazing how we can go from a cool wet spring to this so quickly. I'm already starting to think cool and wet wasn't so bad.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad to say they changed the forcast some showers possible but looks like 3 or 4 days of sunshine. Its always humid this time of year. We wish you all a wonderful day where ever you rare


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a lot cooler and a lot more pleasant this morning. Should be in the 70s today. I might mow the lawn. We'll see. It's never a high priority to me.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning all wet start to the day today so no outside working.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A great day for us today temps in the mid 70's and lower humidity. And first full day in the shop for a number of weeks.. Have a wonderful day every one!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Enjoy your shop time. Cooler and overcast at the moment.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Anothe wet day here to impede any progress, will probably end up taking the good lady out for late lunch or early tea. have a good day in your neck of the woods.


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Gloops wet and windy up in Durham nothing much happening apart from sitting with my dog to wet to do anything.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Cool and overcast here. I'm not sure what I'm doing today.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Short brake and the rain is back. We are settling in to the time of year when there is, more often than not, a daily chance of some showers. Hope you have a fun day where ever you are.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Day stickmaker's. Hope yours is a day that makes you smile! We are finly drying out, if your can call 91% humidity and dew points in the upper 70's. drying out. I guess I should just say no rain for a day or two. We are over 46" of rain for the year. Not as bad as some areas of Florida but still a foot + over normal for us. Slows down the curing of walking stick shanks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A slow cure is better anyway.

I won't be getting anything done in the shop today. A friend is coming over to help haul a bunch of stuff to the dump and to do some other heavy work for me that I'm not able to do on my own.. The help is greatly appreciated.

I do have a few more sticks in the works. I'll post some pictures in the next few days.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great 4th of july! We had a simple one with family. Today will be putting a finish on a walking stick and working on the teak cane. Have a great day stick makers.!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

had a nice evening last night sat in the garden till around 11pm then one hell of a storm with some localised flooding but bright and sunny today . typical English weather but grateful we don't suffer the storms and devastation some of our fellow stick makers endure over the pond


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Slightly overcast here today. My friend along with his son and nephew came over earlier this week and helped us get rid of a bunch of stuff. A huge help and I'm grateful to them. The living room is mostly empty now so I will be able to start laying the new floors soon. I still have a little more prep work before they can go in but we're getting closer.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning stickmakers. We are settling in to our july weather upper 80's to mid 90's and a good chance of rain in the afternoon.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Well another busy day

reached the grand old age of 70 today the children and grandchildren mad such a fuss of it and have booked my in to a very nice Thai resutrant for this sat .

which was appreciated

so today when had lunch in the tea house in the woods at Woodall Spar very nice 3 course lunch , followed by a walk around the small town which is like going back to the fifties so old fashioned just love the place . Bumped into some old friends whilst walking through the park they where playing croquet

Visited the war memorial of 617 squadron . its kept so well I am pleased to say.

Saw the memorial flight taking of . always know the Lancaster bomber and spitfire and hurricane just be the sound they make.. Make you realise how much we owe to service men as some fifty thousands airmen died during the second world war let alone all the other services and natnality involved . Life expectancy of a pilot was around 10 weeks during that period.

But I live in bomber county and a new memorial is being built at Lincoln which I have yet to see to commemorate these guys


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy belated 70th birthday!

Sounds like you had a good day.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Happy Late Birthday, Cobalt!! :jig:


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cobalt! Personally, I sorta miss being a SEXagenarian, but life at 70 isn't bad. Enjoy each day to the fullest!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy 70th Cobalt.

U know they say 70 is the "new" 50. 60 is the "new" 40 blah blah blah. How come we can't just grow older with grace these days?

Anyway have a pint and enjoy the start of your next decade! :thumbsu:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope non of you grow old grafefully your far to lively bunch, to consider getting old its only a state of mind it may takes a little longer to do things but that way we can get the full pleasure out of it

many thank


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My 20 year old mind set is in consent conflict with my 72 year old body. Wisdom does not always prevail and I pay dearly for the activity I think I should still be able to do. It is early, about 2 am on Tuesday and I am posting because I am in notable discomfort from the extensive yard work I complete yesterday while saying to myself, you're going to pay for this. Being right is not always a good thing!!! Some Advil and a little Ben Gay seem to be bringing some relief so I will give sleeping another try! As I always say "next time I will Know Better!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm only 52 and I've noticed that too. My mind still thinks I'm twenty five. My body knows better.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Age is supposed to bring a certain wisdom but still wont admit I cant do things I used to be able to do. and end up like Randy suffering

I played croquet yesterday lovely warm day just had alight rain shower then got bitten to death by midges . Now my arms are swollen and extremely tender so now have to take insect repellent spray .It was worse than the insect bites I got in Egypt and I thought those where bad


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pleasent morning out there today, 73 and not to humid. I was able to enjoy a cup of coffee on the porch this morning. I deliverd the greenman stick to is new home yesterday. Happy customer.

Have a wonder ful day friends!!

Randy


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The reason why croquet was once banned in Boston Mass.

https://www.facebook.com/DulwichCroquetClub/photos/a.545922088863663.1073741829.497752427013963/1244953698960495/?type=3


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Called the nasty game played by nice people very true once you set foot on the lawn

https://www.facebook.com/MarrickvilleCroquetClub/photos/a.277468575706308.64186.268656669920832/1227641600688996/?type=3&fref=mentions


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it is the DOG days of summer. Hot, humid with a chance of afternoon showers most every day. The kind of humidity that is much like it might be if you lived in a sauna. It is my brides favored time of year. I on other hand look for Christmas moves on TV and dream of the dryer cooler weather of the late fall. I know I am blessed when I remind my self that is the biggest problem I have today !!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sauna weather here as well. Had to put on a dry T twice today while mowing the lawn! :hot:


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The 4th of July fireworks pale in comparison to the thunder and lightening show we had here last night. as severe weather passed through the area. In addition to the high winds the heavy rain totaled 4" in the gauge this a.m. and the National Weather Service says its not done yet, more on the way tonight.

We are still afloat so have a great day folks!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet down here also Mark. We had 11/2" in about a hour at our house. This time of year we have rain most every day in the area. It may not rain on one neighborhood while pouring on the one next to it.
I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Muggy and sweaty yesterday. It's overcast this morning but cooler.

I'll take it.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Same here in NE Oklahoma, Rodney.

Have a great day!

Vance


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Too early to know what kind of day it will be, other than hot and humid. Rain chances are at 60% for late morning into early afternoon. Its one of those old bones and sleep do not mix night, I had to get up. Moving around sometimes loosen things up. Goes with the gray hair. Hope to get some shop time later today. I have two sticks I am behind on and need to finish up.

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morming stickmakers. Hope your day is one that makes you smile!!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

August already. Time fly's when you old. the last week has been nice here. Low humidity and mostly mid 80's. It ends today, Humidity is back and T storms in the forecast for the next 8 days. Temps will stay in the mid 80's. Hope to finish up some sticks I have 4 under way. all near completion.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Interesting weather here the last couple days. There's so much smoke in the sky from wild fires up in Canada and and from around here that the sky is actually hazy with a red cast to everything. Apparently it was supposed to be over 100* F today but the smoke is blocking enough of the sun it's only around 90.

Small blessing.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a day of rain or us. Radar has it training east from Texas and on its current pass it will bring us a lot of rain today.

Hope you all has a good day wet or dry!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's still hot dry and smoky around here. I'm hoping it ends soon.

I didn't even get out to the shop yesterday. Too hot.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Quite pleasant here in NW Indiana today. Spent the last 2 hours sitting out on the deck enjoying the cool morning and watching birds at the feeder, that is till the "neighbors" on the block behind turned their 10 year old loose on a two stroke dirt bike.

Am I just getting to be the crabby old guy in the neighborhood or is it rude to let your kids tear noisily through the empty lots in a residential area? Sadly what was 20 years ago a beautiful 3 acre tract of woods behind us has been developed into a crowded subdivision with too many unsupervised kids.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

your not alone with anti social behaviour mark its a problem everywhere .but obviously parents don't take notice unless it disturbs them


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Stickmakers,

I've been off the net for some time. However, I do try to read this thread everyday. MJC4's comments really resonated with me. We recently had young local kid killed while riding an unregistered trail bike on a suburban street.

Illegal trail bikes are a REAL menace in my area - especially since my house backs onto a large reserve. Peace and quiet? forget it! The police can't/won't catch them (if there is a fatality during a chase it's treated as a death in custody) and the local council hasn't got a clue. I know how you feel, MJ!

Otherwise its a warm, sunny winters day here down under!

Cheers

Mick


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sadly a lack of respect for others or for their property seems to be prevalent with many of the last couple of generations. I see it in my own family, who were not raised that way. It seems to go a long, at least in part, with the sense of entitlement that has been taught in so many educational institutions. I can't believe what comes out of my own kids and grandkids mouth sometimes, or their lack of personal responsibility. Nothing is ever their fault. Someone else made them make whatever choices they made that did not work out or got them in trouble. God knows I was no angle and made my share of wrong turns But I made the choices that got me there.
I got on my soap box! Sorry.
Have a great day stick makers.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you back Firie!

The lack of personal responsibility is a real problem.

It's unfortunate too that kids don't have good places where they can go to do things like ride their dirt bikes. The areas I used to do that sort of thing in are now subdivisions too. Kids do need places where they can go and have fun without causing trouble for the people around them.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There are quite a lot of activities for kids in most places but once they get together in a crowd they seem to turn into pack animals and there parents guidance seems to be forgotten. The local park here was vandalised they just tore up the safety mats around the play swings for the toddlers and caused over £5000 of damage .The council solution was to close the area which infuriates me .

I run our local croquet club in the central park and vandals have caused . over £2000 pounds of damage to the fence around it .members have suffered abuse from kids as young as 12 .

I am now in touch with the local anti social behaviour officer and pressing the council to press charges against this vandals as they have been caught on cctv , no one wants these kids to have a record but how do you stop it , but they get to much leeway before action is taken


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

God afternoon here in NW Indiana. Mid 80's and a bit more humid, still all in all a pleasant Sunday. I see I am not alone in being the "crabby old cuss" at the end of the block. (I have been called much worse by the local youths) I do not begrudge the kids a place to be kids, I just blame parents for not teaching their offspring the proper respect for others and others property.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hot and humid today, a normal day for this time of year. Started doing a "when in doubt out" process in the shop. It is just time to do a thorough clean out. I have been putting this off to long. I have been rearranging and calling it a cleanout for too long. Just too much stuff I have not used in years. Wood, boxes of those things we say we might need one of these days. Boxes of stuff half empty and I do not even remember I did with it. Books I have not opened in years.. Power tolls that do not work anymore. Just stuff taking up room. I will take some of the caving stuff to the carving group to see if there are things new carvers can use.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

welcome bck firie

hope you enjoyed your trip

I know the feeling randy most of us are probabley in the same position with things to much things but thinking they might come in


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great day! After almost a full day of cleaning out and a pile of trash at the street for pick up I have a clean mess to deal with. Still old finishes, paint ,those cans and small boxes full of " I may need of those one day" pieses of hardware, single hendges, nuts & bolts, as well as some things I have no idea why I saved them . Not sure these cleanouts ever get done. I think you just stop at some point tell next time!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm pretty well over run at the moment. I should be able to start cleaning out some bigger stuff soon as our remodel progresses. We've been busy the last few weeks with Dr appointments and getting our daughter's sewing projects ready for entering in the fair. Olivia also made a music box for this year.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning,

My wife said we got some rain last night. The smoke is out of the air anyway and the temps have dropped some. Should be a good day.

I'm thinking about another "how to" on putting sticks together to replace what was lost when Photobucket changed their policies.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick makers. Hope you all having a grear day! As I said in my last post I have been cleaning out the shop. It is looking good and I can move around. Over my carving area I have had florescent lights. You do not get the shadows effect with florescent you get with regular incandescent lighting. Which I like when carving. We had and old track light with 3 canisters we had replaced in the house awhile ago. I exchanged it with the florescent lights and put in 3 1500 lumen led bulbs I got at Ace hardware. Wow what a deference. It is like day light. Wish I had done it a long time ago.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good morning, All. Its a glorious, sunny winter's day here in Albion Park. No jumpers needed today. August is usually the windy month here in the Illawarra region though we've been spared so far. I've been making whistles out of stick off cuts - something different. Also a few out of antler. Enjoy your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Typical August day, wet humid and hot. Looks like the tropics are warming up a bit. It is mid to late Aug thru first part of Nov we are most on watch for the bigger storm. The last big hit on the gulf was Katrina in Aug of 05. My wife's office is in downtown Mobile and they had 7ft of water from that storm surge. We have been lucky sense then and hopping our luck holds another year.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day stick makers. A beautiful mid August day here in NW Indiana. The local county fair was held in town last week and the influx of visitors has subsided, finally. We have a big event end of next week with out G-daughters wedding, after that it's time to take the motorhome out to the mountains for most of September. Enjoy your day. Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I awoke early this morning and was having coffee on the back porch about 5. It may have been my imagination or just wish full thinking but it seemed like there was a hint of fall in the air. Slight breeze felt cool, looking forward to the real thing. The older I get the harder these hot and humid months are to deal with. I look forward to being able to sit under the trees and carve on a stick. Hope you have a great Day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's cooling down some, Days are getting shorter. Not Fail yet but it's getting closer. A good thing too. I've almost used up my supply of shanks and need to cut more. One day I'll get the amount I need right.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice day here today. I have some family and friends dealing with some of the effects of hurricane Harvey. Luckily they do not live on the coast, but are getting a lot of rain. There are still 3 of what are usually the most active months for tropical storms on the gulf coast ahead. Hoping this is not the first of a active season. I am getting to old to deal with the mess they bring.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

In contrast to what has been going on down south, the weather up here in Maine has been unusually mild. August is always a month which I dread with high humidity and temps. This year, we've had a few hot days but nothing unbearable. And some of the nights have been downright chilly. Some places in the state were in the mid 40s last night. Weird. Bea, the Boston Terrier, was snuggled up next to me all night long. It always amazes me how one tiny pup can take over an entire bed.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a wonderful Labor Day weekend. Best to any of you dealing with the aftermath of Harvey


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks. Happy Labor Day to you too. Summer is just about over but you wouldn't know it here. 90* F here today with more to come for the next few days.

My thoughts and prayers to the people affected by Harvey too.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice day today, upper 70's and we are going to be in the high 50's in the AM. We are watching "Irma" . Looks like it will not be a issue for us but we have family in south Florida and its not looking good for them.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another nice morning here. mid 60's. As I said yesterday we are watching hurricane Irma. My wife's 90 yr old sister and her son live on a barrier island on the west coast of south Florida . They are pryaing they will have a home to come back to. They are evacuating to higher grown now. Looks like much of the state is going to have to deal with this one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day stick maker. Our prayers go out to all those dealing with hurricane damage in both Teaxas and Florida . Our family members in Fort Myers Fl area are safe but still do not know how therir home did in the storm. Hoping they can get to it today.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm hoping it's ok.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Rodney. We got good news this afternoon, the house just had some minor damage and they got power back today also. They were very fortunate.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You too!

Nothing too exciting here today. Finally got our first rain of Fall after a long dry summer. I hope it helps with the fires we've been having.

Getting close to time to gather more sticks and pick some chanterelles.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like rain this am. Fall is here and it's going to be near 90 and humid. Which is not that unusual for us. I am just ready for the heat to be over. The older I get more the humid heat beats me down. I hope to get some shop time today. No sticks . I have two relief carving projects to get done.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Morning every one. I am watching the sun rise this fine Monday morning and enjoying my first cup of coffee. Trying not to think about the trip to the demist in about and hour. I would rather be working on a stick. Hope your day is a great one!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning, I hope things go well for you. I might be able to get out this weekend and pick some mushrooms. I hope they're growing.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I found a couple birch boletes yesterday here in town so mushroom season is definitely starting. I also have been busy with setting up an old laptop I picked up at our local Goodwill for $15. Right now I'm switching both computer and operating system. My old desktop has Windows XP and has been slowly going downhill. I bought a Lubuntu (Linux based free operating system) disk online and have switched the laptop to Lubuntu from XP. I'm still transferring stuff from the old system to the new one and working out the bugs both in the new system and the operator. Probably more with the operator. Next step is to add some more memory. I'm thinking when I'm done I'll have a pretty decent, if a bit dated, laptop for under $50.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am getting better on the computer but still have to go to my grandson for help. I have learn to push the right buttons most of the time to do what I need to do however I have little to no understanding of systems. Sounds like you will have a good unit at little cost.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's the hope. It's an older 32 bit system. I got rid of Windows XP on it by switching to Linux's Lubuntu operating system. Between it being an older system and using Linux there have been a few hiccups having to do with the lack of support from different software companies for either Linux or 32 bit systems. I've almost got it worked out, just a couple small details left.

We woke up to a power outage this morning. Power just came back on about 20 minutes ago. Amazing how much we rely on it.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening friends. Prayers for the victims and families in Las Vegas. I have no words for the senselessness of it all.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it looks like this weekend is going to be a wet one. It a bit too early to know for sure but as of now Mobile is in the center of the cone for Nate the new storm coming in from the gulf. They are hoping it will only be a category 1 hurricane or strong tropical storm. For now it looks like we are going to be on the right or bad side of the land fall so whatever size it ends up we get much of the surge and wind. We will start securing things today. Our home is safe from storm surge so we only have to deal with wind. But my wife's office gets surge water with most storms of any size so they are working to get all the paper work and equipment up.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Stay safe there, Randy (and your Mrs.) That's one good thing about being in Maine, we rarely get that kind of weather. By the time the hurricanes get up here, they've pretty much petered out. I think Irene was the last one that really did any damage here. (In 2010 I think) In addition to regular storm damage, it dumped so much water on my patch it made my pumpkin grow too fast and it split. That's it in the pic of me.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

[quote name="dww2" post="55593" timestamp="1507230835"]Stay safe there, Randy (and your Mrs.) That's one good thing about being in Maine, 
I am getting to old for this. We have talked about relocating because of the real theat of hurricane damage. Insurance rates have doubled sense Katrina. Yard clean up even from a small storm with 75 to 80 mph winds can take a week or two. But we do not have to shovel all that snow.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Best wishes Marine!

We hope this one causes minimal damage if any in your area.

Message me if we can assist in any way.

Semper Fi


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Watching the weather this morning looks like there going to be a hurricane in the gulf making impact on our area some time Saturday and Sunday where’re also having our annual fall festival our fire department puts on this Saturday with arts and crafts veterans walk and gospel singing Saturday night I also going to have a booth with my Sticks hope we have a good day and every thing holds off till later Saturday night.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Best wishes to you guys in hurricane country. All we really have to worry about here are volcanoes and earthquakes.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodney said:


> Best wishes to you guys in hurricane country. All we really have to worry about here are volcanoes and earthquakes.
> 
> Rodney


I will take the hurricanes Rodney. I lived in Southen Cal for many years. At least you know when and were and how bad it may be with the hurricanes.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Getting ready for our arts and crafts day at fall festival but we decided last night to cancel our gospel singing due to the hurricane, going to be a busy day anyway working my booth and helping with the fire department, hard to believe there’s a hurricane out there and it’s clear skies and hardy any wind here in Fulton, Alabama.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you're not directly affected. Good luck with the booth.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nate is just coming in weather stating to change now. Heavey rain bands and some wind. Weather will go down hill the rest of the night. Looking for 6 + inches and up to 75+ mph winds through much of the night after 10Pm.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope you're doing ok. That's a pretty big storm and a lot of water all at once.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Carol wanted some peace and quiet yesterday so the daughter and I went out looking for some sticks. It's still a little early but I'm getting low on shanks and stick collecting always makes for a good day. We ended up getting a few alder saplings, one wild cherry shank and a couple maple shanks. The best find was a somewhat recent clearcut with a lot of maple and alder chunks that were left behind. I didn't bring my chainsaw but we were able to load up a couple of large crotch sections that should have good handle material in them and one piece long enough to get some turned shanks out of it. Overall it was a good day with perfect weather plus I will be going back with my chainsaw for more.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well we finely got our power back. Lost it Saturday night about 10 and got it back about 5 this afternoon. We have been 3 weeks with out power in the past. But we were younger, this short time seemed like forever. Not much damage for us. Just alot of small limbs to pick up.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see it was nothing too major for you. Yes, we rely on electricity far more than we realize these days. Even being out a couple hours can feel like forever.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, You too. Looks like it's going to be nice today. Blue skies at the moment.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Tulsa is beautiful today. My lil' sis in Dallas sent me a photo this morning so I looked in our back yard and we too had monarchs about.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful morning on the gulf coast. Enjoying a hot cup of coffee on the porch. The squeals are working hard to store up for the cold weather and the dog is getting a lot of exercise trying to convince them that it is her yard.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi. Looks like fall is here for real. It's been raining sideways the last couple of days and the leaves are beginning to drop.

Good stick finding weather. I'm hoping to get out again soon.

Rodney


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning from God's country! It's going to be another beautiful day! Maybe do a little stick harvesting today.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking for a little rain today and tomorrow. We need more rain We have only had 75" so far this year. But Monay back to some refreshing cool fall weather. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning famous stick makers! Rain here today - but we need it.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning illustrious stick makers! Still raining and cold here! O well, guess summer had to end sometime.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunny, cool and low humidity with a light breeze! mixed with a hot cup of coffee. Can't ask for a much nicer morning in lower Alabama. I hope you all have a great day !


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. The rain has finally stopped here in NW Indiana. I may need to hire Omar the goat herder to get the grass under control! 

Have a great day

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick makers. 47 here this morning. Coolest temp sence March. Raped up in other projects and want to get back to the sticks. I hope I can soon. Hope you all have a day that lets you smile.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A cold morning for us in the deep south,. We were 39. I love it but the wife says he lives in the deep south to get away from the 30s, But the coffee and grits are hot and we will have 50's for lows in a day or two.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning illustrious stick makers! It's a cold one here today - starting out at 35 degrees.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day. About 800 miles south of Rad it is 55 and going to the mid 70's today. And low humidity for a change.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Lucky you CV3!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A cold Halloween in store for the kids tonight, not making it much past 40*


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Cold and clear here this morning. Should be a great day. Woke up to frost, it's also the first time we've turned on the heat this season.

Rodney


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Last couple of mornings have been fresh with a slight frost over here in the North of Durham, UK.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning stick makers! Surprisingly warm here for this time of year - 61 this morning. Have a great day!


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning been out walking this morning tiny bit ground frost.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fall is one of our nicer times a year. We are enjoying it after a long hot and very wet summer. We have had 80 inches of rain here so far. Some areas on the gulf are near 90 inches. Not a dry stick to be found !!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Trees are finally coloring up around here and temps have been 10* below normal around here. Used to be mid October for peak color in NW Indiana last few years that has been slipping into early November.

Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a wonderful day Everyone.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

CV3, we b bad today, OSU vs.OU. Pizza and wine for dinner while watching! May have to go to the gym every day to work it off!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CAS14 said:


> CV3, we b bad today, OSU vs.OU. Pizza and wine for dinner while watching! May have to go to the gym every day to work it off!
> Have a great weekend!


My Dad was an OU Sooner. He made the OU , Texas game every year for many years. He had a collection of pieces of gold post. From the days they were made of wood and at the end of the game the crowd would storm the field and take down the post and brake off chunks. You folks in Oklahoma take your football seriously!!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Wet one here in Indiana and a bit rough with T- storms. Price we pay fro getting back into the 60*s.

Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning All! We got 4 1/4 inches of rain last night - people down in the valley are swimming! We are high and relatively dry, living as we do on the high ground!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It looks like another wonderful day here. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers. Frosty morning here in NW Indiana 29* overnight, but the sun is shining and it looks like another clear, crisp November day.

Hope you enjoy your day

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cooling down on the Gulf today. It will stay in the 50's today. Whitch would be a heatwave for some of you! Hope you all have hot coffee and a great day!!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

First real taste of winter yesterday. A couple of minutes after 5 AM, the wind started to howl followed a minute later by sleet pellets about 1/8 to 1/4 inch in diameter.

Last year we'd already had snow by this time, but summer lasted well into October this year. High of 70 degrees last Friday; 28 yesterday.

Out to the woods tomorrow since there's no hunting on Sunday. One fatality on the first day of the season this year. Even with orange on, I get a bit nervous this time of year going too near the woods.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A salute to all my fellow Veterans! Happy Veterans Day


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes Happy Veterans Day to all the Vets and thanks for your service! :thumbsu:


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Cool one here again in NW Indiana 20*s this a.m. 10* colder than normal for this time of year. High of 39* today. Good weather for the leaf patrol on tap for today. The trees all decided to drop at once  , Usually it's a more gradual process.

Have a great day

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am enjoying the cooler and less humid days of fall. I was able to sit under a big oak tree with Christmas music coming from the shop and carve. A very relaxing afternoon. Looks like another week of this great weather.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning stick makers! 35 and cloudy today. No rain! We could use a little drying out, but I'm afraid we won't get much of one. Have a great day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been wet and windy here. Looks like it's going to be more of the same for today. Good stick finding weather but I've got a couple other projects I need to finish first.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Damp one here in NW Indiana. Rain and wind today, though we are heading to the mid 50's.

Enjoy your day!

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking day for us in the Deep South. What ever the weather I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Not a bad day here in the UK first thing this morning was fresh but now the wind is still but dull.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A couple of more days of great weather then rain and a cool down. Into the 30's Monday am. That's cool for us down at the gulf. Planing a week end in the shop. Hopfuly to get caught up on the last of my commissions and start on gifts for family. Hope you weekend is a fun one!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

HAVE A GREAT DAY STICK MAKERS!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning all! 39 windy cold morning - I'm ready for Spring! ????


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We will be in the 60's today.Waking up to the upper 30's in th morning. It is a nice change it was a long hot summer. The wife does not agree!! it could stay in the 90's for her.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cold start today 35* and dreary, no sun! At least the heavy rain & wind that was around here all day yesterday has cleared out! Left with another yard full of leaves to clean up, again. What was I thinking 25 years ago when I planted all these trees! hew:

Hope you enjoy your day!

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. It was nice out yesterday. Today it's on the cold and windy side. I'm hoping to go out and get more sticks soon.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like another wonderful day here. Upper 60's .I plan to spend the day in the shop. I hope Everyone enjoys thier day!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Her car is on the shop so oh goody I get to take the wife to the 30% off pre Black Friday sale, so much fun :growl:

Hope you get to enjoy your day! :notfair:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Her car is on the shop so oh goody I get to take the wife to the 30% off pre Black Friday sale, so much fun :growl:
> Hope you get to enjoy your day! :notfair:


That's why they keep us around. For rides and yard work.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! :turkey: :turkey: Hope you enjoy the day!

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Her car is on the shop so oh goody I get to take the wife to the 30% off pre Black Friday sale, so much fun :growl:
> 
> Hope you get to enjoy your day! :notfair:


I don't think I would go today. It's not even remotely fair to the people working in the stores.

Black Friday sales can either be fun or not. It just depends on your mood. I used to go to the Black Friday sales just to watch the show.

I know there used to be a few stores handing out coffee and doughnuts. The men would gather there and watch the proceedings.

Happy Thanksgiving!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

BLACK FRIDAY sounds ominous, doesn't it? Who would want to go shopping on a day called BLACK FRIDAY? I would, that is if I could find 30%-40% off on carving tools or stick making accessories. All the stuff on sale today and I don't see one add for something simple like sand paper or stains!  Guess I'll stay home and put up Christmas decorations...........

Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Stuff like sand paper isn't likely to go on sale. It's a staple item. People will buy it anyway.

Fortunately I don't need to get anything so I don't need to deal with the madness.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning, Good Day or Good evening (depending on your location)

Unseasonably warm here in the upper Midwest for this time of year, near 60*. A good day for whittling & woodwork in the garage/shop.

Enjoy the your day, it's the only one we have. Yesterday is gone and tomorrow never comes!

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning from NW Indiana. Another beautiful day in store for us as the unseasonable mild weather continues for the next few days.

Have a great day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Unfortunately our weather is exactly what you would expect on the wet side of Washington in November. It's about 45* and raining sideways.

It's good to see you survived the sales over the holiday.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day Stickmakers! Foggy morning here.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good Morning! Not much happening here today. Most likely house chores and put away yesterday's stick harvest.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool down on the gulf. The highs in the 40's for the next few days may have some freezing and slim chance of some flurries. For us that is a change. This is a big change for us.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Will the snow lasted about 6hrs after the sun came up. It was fun to see. We do not see it very oftrn down here. HYave a great day Everyone>


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a frosty one this morning. Cold and clear weather-just the way I like it.

Good to see your snow didn't last too long.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's another great day in lower Alabama, low 60"s and bright sun. I hope to finish up the relief carving I have been working on in the next few days and get back to sticks. It is a commission and gift for a friend's son.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a neat carving and a good adaptation from the picture. What is the Crewe of Columbus?

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodney said:


> It's a neat carving and a good adaptation from the picture. What is the Crewe of Columbus?
> 
> Rodney


It is a mardi gra grourp in Moble Al.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like we are in for a few days of rain here . Have a great day Everyone!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning! I haven't looked outside yet but it's warm in here.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Morning everyone. Cool here this week and going to cold nextweek. Nothing like what many of you in the north or our English friends are having . But we will be in the 20's for lows. Which for us warm blooded southerners is cold. Hope were ever you are today you have are warm and having a good day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

20s are cold here too. Right now it's about 40 and raining. I may go looking for sticks tomorrow. We'll see.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bit nippy here. High of about 4 degrees F. Supposed to be about -10 tonight. Extra hay for the horse and an extra sweater for my little Bea the Boston Terrier. At least the 14" of snow we had on Xmas Day is all cleared up now.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I took the daughter out to get more sticks today. This fall we found a clearcut that was about a year old that still had a lot of maple left behind. I've been getting handle material from the maple. We went back there today to get some little cherry logs that were left by the road. The wild cherry here doesn't get very big and isn't commercially harvested. These ones were about 6" diameter at the big end and about 15 ft long give or take. I got 8 chunks of the cherry and hope to get at least two shanks from each piece. I haven't worked with our local cherry so am excited to try it.

We also got a few more pieces of maple. Wood cutters have been in there too and a lot of the easier maple is gone now. The good thing is they tend to leave behind the crotch sections and twisty gnarly stuff that doesn't split well. Those are the chunks I prefer for the grain so it works out. I'll be going back again soon for more of the maple. I want to take advantage of the opportunity while I can.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds like you hit a gold mine there, Rodney! Those bits of cherry will look sweet as turned shanks.

Wood cutters here tend to take everything down to the stump. A lot of them will even take small branches and put them through a chipper to sell to the paper mills. Crotch pieces are what my cousin Gerald always called night time logs; the curly grain makes them burn slower so you throw one or two in before bed and it lasts most of the night.

Give those maple stumps a couple more years and you'll have maple shank blanks galore.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The maple suckers are ok and I do use them but I prefer alder. I like alder's bark better. Maple tends to be smooth and uniform in color when it's young. Alder tends to have more colors and texture.

I tend to use more alder than other woods for shanks due to it's availability but I also like maple, hazel, ash, and willow when I find them.

I'm not sure what type of elm it is but I also got a few elm shanks from a storm damaged tree in one of our local parks. I want to give it a try when it's ready to work.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening stickmakers. New Years night here in Indiana with a warm beverage, the NCAA college football playoffs on the tube and brutal cold outside. -8*F on the back deck thermometer!! No relief in the forecast from the arctic freeze til next Sunday.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Yuck.

I went and grabbed more of that elm today. I brought a handsaw and cut off a couple sections of the limb that have some potential for handle material.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Time to get my shorts out! Weather guy saying possibility of double digit temps today! We're talking a whole 10 degrees. Woo-hoo.

Actually, the over-night temps have been in double digits. Last two nights were about -20. :coldb:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well dww2 we had a heat wave here 40 degrees warmer. It is 22 in lower Alabama at the moment. For us heat pampered southerners it is cold and it makes our grits stiff !!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. I spent some quality time with my chainsaw yesterday splitting down the cherry we picked up a few days ago. I trimmed a couple of the halves into turning blanks for shanks. The smaller sections are only good for two shanks per piece. A couple of the larger ones might give me 4. I'm eager to see the finished product but it'll be a while before it's dry enough to use.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. The deep freeze continues here in Indiana this a.m. 0* on the back deck thermometer, again!! :coldb: :cold: Yesterday's high of 17* seemed like a heat wave. I can't remember the last time it was above freezing around here. Forecast says might hit 34* on Sunday.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

We're almost half-way through today's snow storm. Started about 8:00 this AM and supposed to finish after midnight. About 6-7 inches so far. If it keeps up at this rate, the 12" they predicted will be about 6" shy. Then the winds are supposed to kick in; gusts up to 50 is what I heard.

At least with the temps as cold as they are, the snow is really fluffy and light. The shovel is going to get a workout tomorrow.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

While 29 is cold I will take it over what dww2 and MJC4 are having. Stay warm every one!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

One good thing about this cold snap we're having is that it'll kill some of the ticks in the area.

That storm left us with just over a foot of snow. Blowing around so much that it was hard to measure. Two foot drifts in places and bare ground in others.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I doubt it stayed cold enough long enough for it to have killed off much in Mosquitoes population down here. We would need a week or so of freezing for much of the day.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

Good morning guys. Finally broke the cold snap with a whopping 28 degrees this morning! Highs will be in the 50's. Man, I'll be sweating!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rain and warming to the 70's by Wednesday. Then 32 forecast by Sunday. Roller coaster weather!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Our cold snap here in NW Indiana has has finally broken. Yesterday was in the high 40*s,today mid 50*s. The snow pack has disappeared and now we have that dirty, dismal look of early spring. Enjoy your day. .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. 40s and raining here this morning. I have a few sticks in progress at the moment. More on a couple of them later.

Rodney


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

It appears that winter will return next week. Caught a break for a little while.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

!8 for the chill factor this morning. That is not Bermuda short weather. And they say we could have snow on Tue. A bit cool for we warm weather carvers in the US deep south.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

We had 50+/- degrees Friday and about 27 straight hours of rain through Sat. morning. A good 3 inches of rain all together. Just as well it was warm or we'd be clearing up about 3 feet of snow. I was really dreading it figuring our driveway would be a sheet of ice, but it lasted long enough to melt it to bare gravel. The 7 foot mounds of snow I'd piled at the edges of the drive are about 2 feet tall now.

A more seasonable 3 degrees here now.

Weird weather.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Any flooding from all the rain and snow melt?

It's been around the 40s and 50s here and either grey or raining. Actually a little warm for January.

The daughter and I are going down to my best friend's place today. He has a bunch of alder growing on his place that he needs to clear anyway. It should be a good day-both for visiting and stick gathering.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

In some places, yes. About 1/2 a mile from where I live there's a house that has a little brook running next to it which is the run-off from the hill behind them. Ideally, the water should go through the culvert under their driveway, but it was either plugged with snow/ice or it was just too much for it to handle. The end of their driveway had washed out and the water was under-cutting the road for about 20-30 yards. Looked like it had cut a good foot to a foot and a half of the shoulder away.

Have a good day picking alders, Rodney. There's a patch of alder on what was my grandparents' farm I need to check out some time. About an acre all together. Should be able to find a few in that.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We had fun yesterday. We came home with around 20 or 25 blanks plus I was given some curly maple from the firewood pile that Warren -my friend's dad-had set out for me and a couple wide cherry boards from a tree they had cut down. The best part was just being able to spend some time with them.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good morning from Fulton Alabama 14 and snow in the ground a rare site around here.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Randy, Mobile is 18 with the wind the chill factor is 11 . We just got a dusting of snow but sleet has made steps and walkway dangerus.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I thought people moved to Georgia to avoid weather like that. Our weather has been averaging in the 40s, actually a bit warm for January here.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening my fellow stickies! Out of the freezer for now. Last week we were in the teens. Today is the 3rd day in a row above freezing, pushing 55* on our back deck with occasional rain. The snow pack has all melted, yet the ground is still frozen so it has become a muddy, mushy mess more like late March than the 3rd week of January. Weird weather indeed


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been raining sideways with some pretty good gusts off and on for the last few days. Should be some good stick hunting weather once it settles down a bit.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is that time of year. The first Mardi Gras parades of the city start on Friday, 4 more on Saturday. Then on Feb 1st through Feb 13th there will be parades twelve of days As they say " Let The Good Time Roll!"


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's not raining sideways at the moment so I'm thinking about going out after some more wood for my sticks. Woodcutters have cleaned out most of the easy stuff where I'm going but that may not matter much. They tend to leave behind the crotch sections and gnarly stuff that I like. Last time I was there, there was a big ugly chunk of maple that I'm hoping to turn into slabs today if it's still there.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stickmakers! I hope your day is one that makes you smile!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Back in the freezer around here, mid teens on the back deck thermometer. I did manage some stick work the last few days it has been warm. Will post some pics later. Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

We have winter in the morning. Early spring in the afternoon. And fall by night.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool but pleasant weather for lower Alabama. Chance of some rain. It is Mardi Gras in Mobile. Starting tomorrow night we will have 1 to 6 parades a day though Feb 13th. "Laissez les bon temps rouler" = Let The Good Times Roll !!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Rodney said:


> It's not raining sideways at the moment so I'm thinking about going out after some more wood for my sticks. Woodcutters have cleaned out most of the easy stuff where I'm going but that may not matter much. They tend to leave behind the crotch sections and gnarly stuff that I like. Last time I was there, there was a big ugly chunk of maple that I'm hoping to turn into slabs today if it's still there.


We did go out on Sunday. That piece of maple was still there but there were easier pieces to be had and a huge bark inclusion in the crotch so I decided to pass on it. We did end up with a good load of maple plus I found a pile of freshly cut hawthorn that somebody dumped. We loaded up the bigger pieces so I have some of that to play with too.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tired of thin flu stuff. My bride and I have both had it and while we are over it it has sucked the energy out of us. Don’t know if it’s just the flu recovery or old age. Likely “BOTH”. Have a good day every one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

"Laissez les bon temps rouler" = Let The Good Times Roll !! And have a great day1


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening all. The weekend was a blast of Arctic air and a 6" snow fall. Sitting here in the recliner this evening looking out the window at the next round of 4"-6" coming down. Overnight low to hit a whopping 3* as well. Wintertime in Indiana, fun yes?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Good evening all. The weekend was a blast of Arctic air and a 6" snow fall. Sitting here in the recliner this evening looking out the window at the next round of 4"-6" coming down. Overnight low to hit a whopping 3* as well. Wintertime in Indiana, fun yes?


BRRRRR! To cold for this old man Mark. I will Stay in the south!!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like we're going to get the leftovers from the storm MJC4 mentioned. Supposed to start today before noon and finish tomorrow morning 3ish. Up to a foot of snow expected and in the upper single digits temperature-wise.

Fun part is I've been on the 3-10 shift at work the last couple of nights and I'm supposed to be again tonight. Hoping they call me and say not to bother.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Freezing for the North. 72 and thunderstormes in Mobile this morning. We made it to 80*, with thunderstormes.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. We have had a foot of snow come down in the last 24 hours. Finally stopped late last night but forecasters say another round on the way today  Uncle already!!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A little bit of frost here this morning. It's shaping up to be a nice day.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

66 and wet here. 3 ½ inches of rain in the last 12 hours and more on the way. A few of Marti Gras parades have been wash out this year.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a lot of rain all at once, even by the damp standards of western WA.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

back from the holidays its cold here compared to the Caribbean and south America .

got to get back into the swing of things .got the suitcase unpacked .got to go shopping the dreaded supermarket ,


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you're back. Did you bring back a suitcase full of exotic woods?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope your trip was a fun one cobalt. Good to have you back on the forum.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome back Dennis. Cold in the U.K.? Perhaps you left the tropics a bit too early.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not know if spring is early but we are looking at a up coming week of mid to upper 70's . I have a group toppers to put on sticks and hope to get that done this week.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a Great weekend Stickmakers !!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We are having a bit of a heat wave here on the central gulf coast.80 yesterday and the 10 day forcast says we will have mid to upper 70"s though next week.Rain off. We closed out 2017 with over 80 inchs of rain. We have had just over 11 inches sence Jan 1.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We woke up to about 1/2" of slushy snow. I'm also trying to contact a guy on Craig's List about some free black walnut that he's advertising. I'm hoping to go get a load of it later. As far as I know walnut isn't native here in WA so getting some for free would be a great score.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We got some of the walnut. It was a case of my 52 year old body not being able to keep up with my 25 year old brain though. A lot of LARGE chunks- up to about 30" round and far too heavy for me to move, let alone load. My daughter couldn't help. She had her appendix out last week and can't do any heavy lifting for a while. It was Sunday at a stranger's house. I brought the chainsaw but decided not to use it, maybe a mistake on my part but at least I wasn't annoying his neighbors. I did manage to get 3 pieces around 18 inches diameter into the back of the car and one smaller piece with nearly no sapwood. The bigger pieces we got were all well in excess of 100 lbs and it was a struggle just to get them.

All three are crotch sections so I'm hoping for some good figure inside. It was a good day anyway.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

That should be some nice stuff, Rodney. 300+ pounds of figured walnut is definitely a good day's haul.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm hoping there's some figure in it. I know at least one piece has a bark inclusion in the crotch. From what I've seen that tends to ruin any flame grain that might have otherwise been in it.

It will be a while before I can cut them up. Probably sometime next week. They also have pretty thick sapwood so that cuts down on the really good stuff too. I haven't worked with any green walnut so I don't know what to expect as it dries. OTOH the price was right and it won't take much good wood to pay for the gas used to go get it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You too.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Temporarily giving up stick making as I need to start on an ark! Rain, rain, rain along with a melting snow pack has our area under flood warnings. The creek that runs under the road to town is 1' over the road he rising


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We woke up to snow here this morning. It's still snowing. We probably have about 1 1/2" by now. I just finished a couple of sticks I'd been fighting with. Both had dry looking spots that just weren't building up the finish like the rest of the sticks. I ended up cheating and using a little shellac to seal the grain on them. Now they're shiny. No pictures yet due to the snow. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. It's been cold the last few days. We ended up with about 3 inches of snow three days ago and most of it is still here with predictions of more on the way.

The cold weather is messing with my cane making. I have to bring pieces in for the glue to dry. Oh well. It's western WA. The cold won't last very long.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hate to say it but 80 on my porch right now. We have hit record temps for the last few days. But rain and a cool down for the week ahead. Just cooling to the upper 60's and the 70's. for highs.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Temps are moderating here in NW Indiana, mid 40*s today. The melt and recent heavy rains are continuing to have a huge impact on area rivers. All of 
the rivers here are hitting record flood levels! Roads and bridges that in my lifetime I have never seen closed are being shut down due to the flooding! (And I have lived here 60 some odd years) The Corps of Engineers don't see the water levels dropping here till mid next week.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry to see that. I hope everyone is ok.

It warmed up some overnight. A bunch of our snow is gone this morning.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stick makers. It is a great day in lower Alabama. Hope your day is as nice.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening stick makers. Any of you on the East coast? Forecast for brutal Nor'Easter and snow on the back side. 70 million in the path of the storm. Be safe!
Mark


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Weather guy is saying the coast of Maine will be getting hit with heavy rain and storm surge from the wind. Luckily, I live a couple of hours drive from the coast and the forecast is light rain here. Downside is heavy wind to follow. This time of year, though, the trees haven't leafed out yet, so the wind mostly just whistles through them. The power company and the tree trimming company they contract with do a pretty good job removing dead stuff with the potential to take down a power line.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone. We have had record warm for the last week or so. Going back to normal upper 60's ,low 70's. Much of the week end will be filled with yard cleaning, weed and feed the yards, triming and pressure washing the house and shop.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Nothing too exciting here today. Weather is supposed to be good through the weekend.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Temps last week were highs in the 80's low's in the 60's. This week we will drop to highs in the 60's lows in the upper 30's. Yo-yo weather! Did get the shop and house power washer and some trees trimmed . Sadly no sticks in the trimmings. Some azalea hedges to square up today. Tomarrow, working in my nice clean shop! On the out side anyway.
HAVE A GREAT DAY ALL!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Bright sunshine and mild for early March in NW Indiana, mid 50's.
Good day for cleaning up all the tree trimmings laying around the yard. 
Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good afternoon. Nothing really stick related so far today. I ran a few errands, replaced a handle on the wheelbarrow and just finished replacing the faucet on the kitchen sink. The wheelbarrow and faucet were both long overdue so it feels good to have them done. Maybe I'll get to the sticks later this afternoon.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Managed to get a bit of shop time in today with the weather warming into the mid-40s. I was able to tighten up some on a new experimental joint I've been wanting to try.(More to follow)

Downside: another nor'easter has Maine in its sights. Between Wednesday evening and Thursday afternoon we could be getting 10-16 inches of heavy wet snow. Some places on the coast 12-18 inches. They're talking blizzard conditions overnight. The last one we had, my area got lucky-- light rain for an hour then windy, and that was it. This time, looks like we're getting buried.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful day ahead in south Alabama. cool and low humidity. Hope you that are dealing with the snow and cold stay warm. Let today be a day that lets you smile where ever you are..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another chilly day here in NW Indiana, 30' but at least the sun is shining and the days are getting longer, Spring will eventually get here. Seems to take longer every year! Have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Sunny and still cool here in NW Indiana. Getting some carving in today for the upcoming show. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It sounds like you have a good day planned.
It was nice yesterday and it is again today with predicted highs in the 60s.
I'm not sure what I'm doing during the day yet but we're having barbeque tonight.
Have a great day!
Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another few days of nice cool weather ahead. Enjoying them while I can. The long hot summer is not that far off.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

It's deja vu all over again, here in Maine. Another big storm heading our way for later today into tomorrow. They're talking about up to 18 inches of the heavy wet stuff and heavy winds.

On the upside....sorry, can't think of one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> It's deja vu all over again, here in Maine. Another big storm heading our way for later today into tomorrow. They're talking about up to 18 inches of the heavy wet stuff and heavy winds.
> 
> On the upside....sorry, can't think of one.


You and yours stay safe dww2. looks like a bad one coming your way.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Be safe dww2, let them young uns shovel that heavy snow!!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, we survived another one. I went out around 2 AM and it seems to have pretty much stopped. We have just over a foot, by the looks of it, though it has drifted some so it's hard to say for sure.

I'd love to let the young ones handle the shoveling, but mine can't use a shovel. Fortunately, my Dad has a tractor with a bucket on it that I borrow to do the parts the plow can't get to.

The young ones:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dww2 said:


> I'd love to let the young ones handle the shoveling, but mine can't use a shovel. Fortunately, my Dad has a tractor with a bucket on it that I borrow to do the parts the plow can't get to.


ddw2 You could try putting treats under the snow every foot or so and let the young ones dig for them!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I think that might work with the youngest pup, Dougie. (He's the grey and black one sitting on the rock ) He, as near as we can figure, is half pug and half wire-haired Dachshund. The Dachshund half LOVES going through deep snow and the pug half LOVES to eat.

And it looks like I spoke too soon about totals for snow; it started up again just before I left for work at 4:00. Supposed to get another 5-6 inches before it quits.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope it is a fun day for everyone. Light rain out there for us and more on and off storms in the forcast. I will try and get some carving in with the yard work raind out.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy St Paddy's day! I'm pretty sure old St. Pat used a stick while he was chasing the snakes out a Ireland!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Bright sunshine and milder, 50's on tap for today. Nice enough to get some carving done in the garage today. Carving show coming up in a month, gotta get the lead out!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

that easterly wind has returned already some roads blocked with snow .just got rid of most of the snow with quite a few villages blocked of with snow drifts and now its back again with a vengeance .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds like you should have stayed on vacation a couple more weeks. Good to see you back though.
Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Spring has arrived in lower Alabama. Most everything is budding out. Grass is green and requiring mowing. I am having coffee on the back porch and being entrained by chorus of bird, as I am reminded that my allergies have only been dormant these past few months and they now are alive and well! I think another cup of coffee is called for.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good evening I have been working on the house for the last week. I think we have about to get to a temporary end what needed to be done this month. But there is always more with a 65 year old house. Next is stabilizing the pier and beam foundation. That one I will have to leave to the pros. The thing I hate about old age is having to pay people to do those things I always did but I can no longer do. It is hard to find people that take pride in their work they just what the money and they do the minimum in quality. I was just not raised that way. I was taught to do it right or do not do it. There I go jumping on my soap box. It is a different world.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all. Rainy and warmer here mid 50"s on tap for today.

Yes Randy U are right about hiring out work we used to be able to do ourselves. I am in the process of "cleaning" up the downstairs after our water softener broke a line and flooded the utility, family room & bathroom. Couldn't wait for a contractor to find the time to get started and had to rip up carpet and dry the floors myself. Even 10 years ago the work would not have been too bad, today every joint in my body hurts!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry to see that.
I hope things went well with the cleanup anyway. You guys are right. I pay for it at the end of the day whenever I do anything even remotely heavy these days.
So far I haven't had to hire anything out except some yard work when I was still healing but I can see it coming.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Good morning all

bright sunny day here for Easter Friday just having my morning cappuccino made from Costa Rica coffee beans I got whilst on holiday in Jan. and a nice piece of Belgium chocolate and a fresh Danish pastry

Expecting snow tomorrow which I hate and its about time spring got here crocus and snowdrops are in bloom daffodil's are well through just need the temp to increase

doing the grumpy old man bit hence the chocolate and pastry to indulge myself


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day all. I am about 4500 miles south west of cobalt and just had coffee on the porch. No snow here. Bright and sunny, I think everything is in bloom. We had a 1 ½ "of rain last evening. It tamped down the pollen and everything looks clean and fresh. Mid 70's today. Looks like good weather thru Easter.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. A COLD Easter on tap for tomorrow. High winds and ☔/ ❄ mix for today. 
Have a great day..


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Happy Easter to those who celebrate it!
Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good evening. First week of April and we are still in winter's grip here in the upper Midwest. Hasn't gotten out of the 30's all day :coldb: and another mix of Rain & S-N-O-W in the forecast for tomorrow. Not going to crack the 50* mark for the next 6 days. It is officially spring around here, but I guess no one told Mother Nature!!

Have a great day!!

mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Cool and damp this morning. At least we're not covered in snow here.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wet this AM. Rain most of the day they are saying,good dy to carve. Stay warm and/or dry where ever you are.Have a great day!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pussy willows have popped and daffodils are up a couple of inches, plus had one crocus by my rock wall, so it must be spring. The daytime highs in the 20s and raw, cold wind must be my imagination.

Looking in my pumpkin growing journal from 2010 and saw an entry from Apr 29th mentioning overnight snow taking down part of my greenhouse.

It ain't over 'til it's over.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great morning here in lower Alabama. I am sitting on the porch enjoying that first cup of coffee. It is a very comfortable 65 degrees and the birds are entertaining me in both site and sound. Hope your day starts out as nice as mine has!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. I'm still on my first cup of coffee, It was nice yesterday but we have some rain this morning. Still, it should be a good day.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another good morning here. Enjoying them while I can. Hot and humid is on its way. Hope you have a great day everyone.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, you too.

Cool and damp this morning.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good day stickmakers. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. I'm going to go try and find some morels with my friend today. I haven't picked any in years.

It will be a good day whether we find any or not.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Morning one and all, now back on the East coast of Yorkshire for the summer sat here enjoying a double espresso coffee hand pressed using my Wacaco Nanopresso (a self indulgent Christmas present) a truly portable espresso maker, also have the adapter kit for using Nespresso pods - total portability.

Once again dependent upon weather conditions for sitting outside carving Toppers, got one or two blanks cut, lots of ideas, just need the get up and go to kick in .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Not a mushroom to be seen yesterday. The weather was nice and the company was good so it was still a great day. It's nice here this morning. Barbeque for dinner tonight.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A bright and shiny Monday morning in lower Alabama. I hope your day is a bright and shiny one where ever you are!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yesterday, was still cloudy after the previous day of gentle rain. I used plywood to prevent soil compaction as I planted and mulched in the garden. Alfalfa = legume = nitrogen = plant food for heirloom tomatoes, squash, and flowers! Gardening is over for a few days. The sun is shining on my babies. A few of my favorites are shown below. My apologies, it's not as easy to rotate pics on my iPhone as on my computer.

My focus today is on my bride of 46 years. It's her 70th birthday!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Best wishes for you Brides Birthday CAS14.

Clear and upper 70's for lower Alabama today. looks like a whole day in the shop. I hope to catch up on a stick or two.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning. Finally a little spring weather here in NW Indiana. Lower 60's and sunshine today.

Off the carving club then lawn mowing today.

Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all have a good daay. Wet here for a few hours then clearning into a great afternoon.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like really nice day down here. Waiting for craft store to open , I need some paint for the dog topper. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stickmakers. 
The severe weather outbreak of the last day and a half appears to be out of our area. A bit overcast now but a nice day in store for us, mid 70's and sunny later today. 
No coffee on the deck today as I have to get blood drawn for labs.
Perhaps when I get home might get some time the with the tools
Hope you enjoy your day
Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great morning for a cup of coffee on the porch. However we are warming up. Mid 80's and more humid these days. Sadly all my years complaining about the humid summers down here has not resulted in change in the weather, Oh well maybe this summer someone will hear me, OR NOT. Whatever your weather enjoy your day everyone!.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sedona, Arizona was on our bucket list, so we packed two walking sticks and are now planning our third day of hiking the countless beautiful trails. Right now, it's morning coffee on our porch.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a great day stickmakers!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. I went to Crosscut Hardwoods in Seattle yesterday to pick up some walnut for an upcoming project. I was like a kid in a candy store looking at all the nice hardwoods they carry. They had basswood too. Not little blocks of it either. They had one plank that was I think about 4 inches thick by about 12 inches and 6 feet long plus a bunch of smaller dimensioned lumber. Enough to keep a carver busy for a very long time.

The prices seemed reasonable overall too. The hour I spent in there went quickly. I'm sure I'll find an excuse to go back.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also buy my wood from a saw mill.

i choose a plank of lime 2inch x 8ft long the width of the trunk rough sawn so its 2.25 inches thick

usually get a good sound plank with very few knots in it and it lasts me ages cutting of the size i need as i want it .

its a cheap way of buying it.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just returned from four days of hiking a few of the countless trails around Sedona. WARNING! I applied SPF 50
sunscreen on all exposed skin except for my lips. Now I'm looking for an odorless lip balm that has a high SPF rating. Our sturdy walking sticks functioned far better in my opinion, than those trekking poles. The countless rocky steps up and down required non-slip tips and weight-supporting sticks.

We shall return for more days, next year. The rocks are mostly the same as those exposed in the Grand Canyon. Therefore, I felt that I should collect a few, given that I wouldn't have to rappel down those Grand Canyon escarpments. I did not deface or mark on any rocks!
View attachment 24905


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a wonderful weekend Stickmakers!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, you too!


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

Good afternoon stickmakers. While sitting on the front porch listening to a baseball game on the laptop and sanding on a couple of sticks these two showed up at the same time.
View attachment 24969
View attachment 24977


This is what I was working on.
View attachment 24985
View attachment 24993


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning all,

We might finally get some sunshine today after 3 or 4 days of rain around here.. Hope so, we are starting to feel like mushrooms. In fact they are popping up all over the lawn!

Have a great day

Mark


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Going to be a hot one here today. Looks like summer is arriving early.

Have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good to be home.I was in Texas the last few weeks taking care of a family member who had medical issues. I had hoped to get to a meeting of the Alamo Wood Carvers Club but was not able to. Boxed up some nice pieces of cedar from their yard. They should be here in a few days. There are beautiful live oaks in the hill country of Texas. Many have died do to a wilt of some type that has gone though some of the area. Where I was they lost 5 nice trees in their yard. They have not cut them down yet but I hope to be able to go back when they do and get some nice wood.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome back. I've been busy the last few days with remodeling the LR. New paint, trim and new fir floors. I'm about 1/2 way thru the flooring part of it and my back is killing me.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I know the feeling, Rodney. My Dad and I tackled a project the other day which left us both pretty beat and filthy to boot. The old barn which sits next to the gf and my place is coming down. It's been falling apart a bit for the last few years and is finally at the stage where it has to go. Dad sold the building to a guy who reclaims old barn boards and beams (think he makes furniture out of them). In preparation for this, Dad and I hauled out a few loads of old tools and stuff. The place has been a catch-all for around 50 years and was packed. The rest will have to wait until the chances of a beam falling on us is a bit lower. I noticed something cool and took a pic of it: the marks where the guys who built the barn (sometime in the 1850s as near as I can figure) scratched the beams to show where they were supposed to go. Three vertical lines with two coming off diagonally on the beam and the support brace.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's a shame you couldn't save it. I hate to see old barns go, they'll never be built like that again. Looks like there was some fun stuff stashed away in there. What is the big machine in the foreground of the second picture?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

It's a rather large old metal lathe my Dad dragged home from work about 40+/- years ago. Not sure of the brand. I think all the hardware is there but the motor is toast. Plus it has 40+/- years of rust, dust, and pigeon crap on it.

I remember when we tore down the old barn at my grandparents' house. It was a huge old thing; could easily have fit Dad's barn inside it. It had gotten a bit sway-backed over the years so we figured it would come down easily. It eventually took two skidders and a backhoe to bring the thing down. They certainly built them to last back then.

Edit: Found an aerial pic of the farm where Dad grew up showing the big barn


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning stick makers,collectors and friends.
A beautiful morning here in NW Indiana. The humidity of yesterday has been chased away today by a strong North wind blowing down Lake Michigan. Cool enough today that we need a sweater on the deck for our morning coffee.
Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That lathe doesn't look bad to me. Most of the tools in my shop looked worse when I got them. I think you would be amazed at how well it would clean up.

If you're interested in getting it running again check out OWWM.org and VintageMachinery.org.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll check those out.

Went into the barn again and took a snap of the nameplate on the green lathe: Geo.H. Miller Boston Mass.

If I was going to take the time and effort to fix up a lathe, I think it would be the other one we have instead (2nd and 3rd pics) It belonged to my great uncle Lewis. (or possibly Louis, I can never remember) Dad says he can remember his uncle making baseball bats for the kids with it. We have all the parts to it, but, as with the Miller lathe, where to keep it?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope you all are having a great day. Warm and Humid in lower Alabama. temp will be in the mid 90"s with high umidity and a dew point in the mid 70's . Whats wet air.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sunny, hot and humid is the forcast for this day. Hope to get some cane handles cut out today. Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

We have the floor laid on our remodel of the living room. There's still a lot of work to be done on the baseboards and trim. That and my wife is a little unsure about the color we chose. She thinks it's a little dark so there may be another repaint in the works. The getting up and down for the baseboards is a killer for me. The joys of getting older.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow it is already the middle of June. Time does seem to speed up the grayer I get. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Not much going on with sticks this morning. I did get some work done on the crutches I'm making but nothing that really looks like much yet. We're still working om the remodel. Painting baseboards and trim before installing them at the moment.

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Have a wonderful day everyone. Hot and humid theses days in lower Alabama.The little window air unit in the shop has died. to ht in there to work until I get it replaced, Hope to do that in a day or so..


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Relief is here. I installed my new LG window unit in the shop today. The heat index was over a 100 again today and most likely for many more days between now and Oct. I hope to get back to carving tomorrow.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Started three new toppers today. in my nice cool shop Two eagles and a dog cut out. I will start on carving one eagle tomarrow. I have a Tee shirt that says

"SO MUCH WOOD SO LITTLE TIME"


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Your heat is here Randy














Heat index of 105* today and forecast for 95* and heat index of 112* tomorrow. Fortunately we had stiff south wind to go with the heat/humidity and I manged several hours under the big maple carving Santa head ornaments.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a climate controlled shop. The climate outside pretty much controls the climate inside.

I'm glad you're enjoying your new AC.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

We're getting the heat and humidity here in Maine, too. Around 90 with high humidity. Almost to the point where I could steam a stick by just leaving it outside for a while. I think this is day three of what the weather guy said would be about a 9 day stretch. Thunder storm rolled through this morning around 4 while I was making a lasagna (didn't want to heat up the house by cooking later in the day), but it didn't seem to help; the rain just added to the humidity.

On the up side, though: Dad stopped in on his way back from his strawberry patch when I had the dogs out to pee last evening and asked me if I wanted a building. I guess the sort-of sister in law (long story) wants to get rid of my late brother's storage buildings. It's about 12x14 and I think was wired for power. My cousin John built it for working on cars and I'm not really sure how James ended up with it, but it was moved to his place up the road quite a few years ago. If it survives the half-mile journey to my place, it'll be my workshop.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's not a bad size. My shop is 10x20 but so full of stuff that doesn't belong in a wood working shop that the usable space is much smaller.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

10'x14' is a good size, my shop is 12'X16'. work area is about10' x 10'. a small window unit keeps it cool and a little ceramic heater warm in the wintter. Of course we do not have the cold you do in Main.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

It'll be luxury compared to my current "shop," which is a wooden chair sitting next to the trash cans in the garage and my tools/materials crammed into an area of about 8x4, not including the two metal cans I keep my blanks and finished sticks in.

Going to have to wait until cooler weather though. This heat/humidity is sticking around until Saturday.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning.

We switched from a DSL line to cable internet yesterday. I'm enjoying the improved download speeds-and less money spent for the service.

Our phone and internet service bill had been creeping up for years without any improvement in service. Things finally got to the point where it made sense to switch.

The daughter isn't as happy. I just told her I want the new line to the house buried.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good day all. The carving club I belong to is demonstrating and displaying some of our work at the Antique Farm and Tractor show this weekend. I have been busy carving and painting ornaments the last cpl weeks. I have a rack of sticks to display, (sell) but the smalls always seem to go at these kind of events. Hopefully the humidity







will stay away for a cpl more days as the building we are in has no A/C!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's hot here, 92 yesterday and more of the same expected through the week. Pretty much mornings and evenings for shop time for me.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. I have a few new sticks in the works. The first one should be done in about a week with more to follow soon after.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

im back , password finally found .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you back!

It's been hot all week. I think it will cool down starting early next week. I'm still plugging along on a few new sticks. Not much to show yet though.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

likewise , the temps are killing me off too . done a couple of sticks and working on one at the moment . I just have to decide what type of hand piece to put on it .


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It started cooling off here yesterday. It's so much nicer now. I have three more sticks done that I will post later after I take some pics.

Have a great day!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning! Weather was low 80s yesterday with a nice breeze. Quite pleasant compared to earlier in the week. I'm hoping for around the same today. I finished two more sticks yesterday. Nothing really different from what I usually make.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The last few days have been on the muggy side. A lot of wildfires in the region again this summer. The sun has been red from all the smoke in the air. Nasty stuff.

It's cooler today, low 60s in the house this morning. It's a nice change.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. The weather has been pleasant the last few days. Nights are cool and Fall is getting here. I'm hoping for some rain soon to get the mushrooms growing. No pictures, the camera's batteries are dead. I've started a new cane with a padded handle. I'll post a few pics after it's done.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like we're finally turning the corner into fall here in Maine after a long summer of brutal heat and humidity. Barely into the mid 60s today.

Got the new shop the other day. Still sitting on the trailer at the moment but should be in place soon. It's bigger than I thought it was going to be, too. 12x16 rather than 12x14. Benches on 3 sides (one of which I might take out to put my lathe.) Wired and partially insulated. The siding needs some work; it's 20 year old chip board and is starting to come unglued a bit. I might frame in a couple of windows since it has none at the moment. But in general: WOO HOO!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a decent sized shop. Mine is 10x20 so they're about the same size. The shape of yours will probably be more useful. Mine is a bit narrow at 10 ft.

Fall is pretty much here too. We just had our first big rain about a week ago.


----------

